# The Knitting Tea Party, June 22nd, 2018.



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Down here in New Zealand we have just passed the Winter Solstice. Today is grey, chilly, but not actually raining. The big news for us Kiwi's is that our new Prime Minister has given birth to a little girl. A second for the whole world. And this has made the news globally. I was pleased to note that Jacinda looked relaxed in the photos they have shared, both parents seem very happy, dad will be principal carer for small (as yet un-named) when Jacinda takes up the reins of our small island nation in 6 weeks time. 
One of the topics that has cropped up in conversation this last week has been the absence of several people for quite sometime.Us, longer standing Tea Party people will remember 5mmdpns (Zoe). I spoke with her just yesterday, for her of course it is mid- summer, and when I rang she was getting ready to water her plot of vegies and fruit in the community garden. Her summer is predicted to be hot and dry. (Zoe lives in Canada) Sadly her little dog from recall I think her name was Lucky, has died- she was getting elderly, but unfortunately was very unwell, and Zoe had to make that awful decision that pet owners dread.
Zoe has a little Granddaughter now about two years old, the little one has a unique language at this point, best understood by mum and dad.
Zoe was saying that if she ever were to move she would choose Iceland or Finland, mainly because she loves both cultures. She has a little gift for us on the Tea Party- in Finland a coffee break is known as _fike_. 
So maybe we could come up with something creative to become a Fike Party, which would avoid the awful connotations of a Tea Party in the US.
Just a suggestion- very tongue in cheek- Zoe said it with a giggle.
Zoe by the way is a gifted Musician, and plays the organ for both the Anglican and Roman Catholic congregations in her town. 
When last we spoke she was enjoying attending a dancing class, however this time we had to cut the conversation short because Zoe needed to water her plants before the sun got too hot.
Rather the opposite to the day that has dawned here!
It had been planned that Kaye Jo (Poledra65) would start us out this week, as we are giving Sam a break to recover, and be well for the Knit-a-Paloosa which will be on the 29th and 30th of the month, near his home in Defiance.
Kaye Jo has had a very busy day with several unexpected events that have left her with no time to write anything up.
So you are getting me and this off the cuff spiel! I found this out only half an hour ago, so I hope everyone will forgive this departure from the time honoured beginnings so diligently prepared for us by our esteemed Host, Sam!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 15th June, 2018 by Darowil*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-549119-1.html

*Sassafras* had some gushing from her wound early in the week. Now has some redness and warmth on the flap and a cough. Surgeon drained away some fluid from both flaps and sent off a culture. Chest OK for now unless it becomes productive. She is very tired.

*Swedenme* had a tough week last week. Her nephew is in care but it has been determined that he is capable of living independently. Sonya went with her niece to try to get things sorted out but was unable to get anywhere. In fact they told her she should stop visiting him! Some settlement of the issue - he is to stay where he is but the control of his finances has been taken from his sister and given to the social workers.
Sonya's 11 yo great-niece has had a rare form of cancer for the last two years and was rushed into ICU. Low white cell count from the chemo-now doing fine.

On the last TP *Maatje* told us about a very close friend of her DDs whose 26 week baby was very unwell and the Mum was not well either. The little girl was delivered but lived only about an hour. And another lady close to them lost her baby at the same stage. So very hard for DD supporting them especially as she is also pregnant.

*Darowil's* DD1 is struggling currently.

*Busyworkerbee* has been unable to find a place that she can keep Maggie May so has to send her to be rehomed - but she is to be rehomed at Heathers sister's place as an indoor dog, so Heather will be able to continue to see her. She is going into a furnished unit so also needs to make decisions about her furniture.

*Sugarsugar's* DGDs are both on Penicillin for tonsillitis and Penelope has had some issues with her asthma but not too bad this time around. Serena is on her second course of antibiotics and is no longer feeling unwell.

*Poledra's* DSM wasn't told (or didn't take in) the care of her wound drain so that it wasn't draining but fortunately seems to be OK

PHOTOS
5 - *Swedenme* - Shrug for the frog pond! / Baby dress
9 - *Kate* - Caitlin on holiday
10 - *Gwen* - Soap
10 - *Swedenme* - Mishka & Sonja
13 - *Gwen* - Crochet shawl
23 - *Gwen* - Psychedelic soap!
29 - *Swedenme* - Bolero with dress
36 - *Darowil* - BSJ for Gordon
39 - *Maatje* - Baby hoodie from thrift store
45 - *Gwen* - Matthew's gift for a friend's graduation 
59 - *Fan* - Birthday gift from Julie
60 - *Fan* - Crochet shawl
62 - *TNS* - Beaded shawl
69 - *Bonnie* - Henley Perfected sweater (+pattern link)
73 - *Darowil* - Completed Willow Cowl 
79 - *Gwen* - Gracie & Molly 'looking on'!
89 - *Darowil* - Willow cowl begun
96 - *TNS* - Alderney Fly In
97 - *Fan* - Shawl with cat pin

CRAFTS
16 - *Gwen* - Bulk Apothecary (link)
47 - *Sam* - Adult surprise jacket (link)
49 - *Darowil* - Yarn for E's new cardigan (link)
52 - *quatrefoilknits* - Baby hoodie patterns (links)
57 - *Sorlenna* - Honey cream soap (download)
72 - *Fan* - Shawl pattern (link)
77 - *Darowil* - Willow cowl pattern (link)

OTHERS
39 - *Angelam* - Garter Day Service at Windsor Castle (link)
46 - *Gwen* - Tisserand - using essential oils (link)
59 - *MindyT* - Essential oils products (link)
78 - *MindyT* - International Yoga Day (link)
83 - *Sam* - Carpenter bees


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie, et al for the wonderful opening. Julie, hats off to you for an impromptu opening; you did a nice job especially for being on such short notice! 

Just marking my spot as I'm about to check on dinner. TTYL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie, et al for the wonderful opening. Julie, hats off to you for an impromptu opening; you did a nice job especially for being on such short notice!
> 
> Just marking my spot as I'm about to check on dinner. TTYL!


Thanks Gwen!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for opening and news of Zoe. I miss her.
Kate, thank you for summary.
Well shall check myself for bedsores! But resting much of day.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh my gosh! It's just on 2:30 p.m. here Friday afternoon. Never seen KTP this early. Thanks so much Julie. Great start and that was a good laugh about Tea Party. Would never get them confused! No way!!!.
It's already 96 here and probably will hit 100F. More tomorrow, then somewhat cooler next week. Going to start a first pair of socks for real this time. Last time, I went to the frog pond and never returned, ha ha. Something about DPN's it's like I have 2 left hands, just can't get the rhythm. Any hints?
Happy days to all. Summer Solstice here yesterday. No dancing naked outside though....don't want to frighten the animals!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is a wonderful opening. dear Zoe - i do miss her. i wonder how her parents are? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Down here in New Zealand we have just passed the Winter Solstice. Today is grey, chilly, but not actually raining. The big news for us Kiwi's is that our new Prime Minister has given birth to a little girl. A second for the whole world. And this has made the news globally. I was pleased to note that Jacinda looked relaxed in the photos they have shared, both parents seem very happy, dad will be principal carer for small (as yet un-named) when Jacinda takes up the reins of our small island nation in 6 weeks time.
> One of the topics that has cropped up in conversation this last week has been the absence of several people for quite sometime.Us, longer standing Tea Party people will remember 5mmdpns (Zoe). I spoke with her just yesterday, for her of course it is mid- summer, and when I rang she was getting ready to water her plot of vegies and fruit in the community garden. Her summer is predicted to be hot and dry. (Zoe lives in Canada) Sadly her little dog from recall I think her name was Lucky, has died- she was getting elderly, but unfortunately was very unwell, and Zoe had to make that awful decision that pet owners dread.
> Zoe has a little Granddaughter now about two years old, the little one has a unique language at this point, best understood by mum and dad.
> Zoe was saying that if she ever were to move she would choose Iceland or Finland, mainly because she loves both cultures. She has a little gift for us on the Tea Party- in Finland a coffee break is known as _fike_.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Julie, thanks for starting us off. I have enjoyed your spiel and am happy to hear about Zoe's activities. It's been quite a while since we've heard from her. Sad about her furbaby but it happens to all of us at some time. I'm glad that she's doing well. 

I was going to go to another concert at the canal tonight but we have had a downpour and that puts paid to that. Instead, I have baked a pecan pie for a dinner tomorrow night. The male neighbour who power washed our decks (3 of us) and his wife have been invited for dinner and we are treating him to a gift certificate for all his hard work.

Now back to reading.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so back to cooking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just remember - you are knitting with two needles - forget about the rest. make sure the corners are snug so no ladders. you could always start out by making a pair of inside socks using a #7 or #8 needle. the big needles might be easier to hold and use so when you go down to a #1 or #2 it will be easier for you. regardless -- you will soon get into the rhythm and wonder why you thought it was so hard. lol --- sam



MindyT said:


> Oh my gosh! It's just on 2:30 p.m. here Friday afternoon. Never seen KTP this early. Thanks so much Julie. Great start and that was a good laugh about Tea Party. Would never get them confused! No way!!!.
> It's already 96 here and probably will hit 100F. More tomorrow, then somewhat cooler next week. Going to start a first pair of socks for real this time. Last time, I went to the frog pond and never returned, ha ha. Something about DPN's it's like I have 2 left hands, just can't get the rhythm. Any hints?
> Happy days to all. Summer Solstice here yesterday. No dancing naked outside though....don't want to frighten the animals!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for the new start Julie , Fika is one of my favourite things to do , it started of as a Swedish tradition but other countries are catching on to it , I used to love when my best friends Mamma would say it's Fika time, the first picture tells you exactly what Fika is and I think it sums up the tea party perfectly , the second picture is how you know it's Fika time when you are in a Swedish town ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Julie for the opening and Katefor the summary.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks, Sam.'
Good advice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MindyT said:


> Oh my gosh! It's just on 2:30 p.m. here Friday afternoon. Never seen KTP this early. Thanks so much Julie. Great start and that was a good laugh about Tea Party. Would never get them confused! No way!!!.
> It's already 96 here and probably will hit 100F. More tomorrow, then somewhat cooler next week. Going to start a first pair of socks for real this time. Last time, I went to the frog pond and never returned, ha ha. Something about DPN's it's like I have 2 left hands, just can't get the rhythm. Any hints?
> Happy days to all. Summer Solstice here yesterday. No dancing naked outside though....don't want to frighten the animals!


I cannot use dpns at all , they just don't cooperate with my brain ????I use circular needles . I used Sockit2me a fellow Kper basic pattern to begin with it was so easy to follow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Julie, thanks for starting us off. I have enjoyed your spiel and am happy to hear about Zoe's activities. It's been quite a while since we've heard from her. Sad about her furbaby but it happens to all of us at some time. I'm glad that she's doing well.
> 
> I was going to go to another concert at the canal tonight but we have had a downpour and that puts paid to that. Instead, I have baked a pecan pie for a dinner tomorrow night. The male neighbour who power washed our decks (3 of us) and his wife have been invited for dinner and we are treating him to a gift certificate for all his hard work.
> 
> Now back to reading.


Shame about the rain Liz , hope you all have a wonderful time tomorrow evening


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well off to bed for me, hopefully I will get to sleep as I can hear some one in the distance having a party


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you for a new week at the Tea Party Table. I have had a busy day mentally; but,I think that I made all the calls that I needed to. Things are in progress. I got some knitting done on my sock. Now I have a serious problem. I started 2 on double point needles with 2 skeins of yarn. I then put each on a 9' circular. Now the problem . . . I have knitted most of the foot on one. . . . I have not seen second sock since I finished the toe. . . Where would I have 
put it ? NO clue. I am thinking that I may have bigger problems than DH. lol I need to catch 2nd up before I start the heels. (NOT lost, I hope. . .just misplaced.)I have searched & searched. I must quit and go make Mac & Cheese DH's choice. Will check back later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Down here in New Zealand we have just passed the Winter Solstice. Today is grey, chilly, but not actually raining. The big news for us Kiwi's is that our new Prime Minister has given birth to a little girl. A second for the whole world. And this has made the news globally. I was pleased to note that Jacinda looked relaxed in the photos they have shared, both parents seem very happy, dad will be principal carer for small (as yet un-named) when Jacinda takes up the reins of our small island nation in 6 weeks time.
> One of the topics that has cropped up in conversation this last week has been the absence of several people for quite sometime.Us, longer standing Tea Party people will remember 5mmdpns (Zoe). I spoke with her just yesterday, for her of course it is mid- summer, and when I rang she was getting ready to water her plot of vegies and fruit in the community garden. Her summer is predicted to be hot and dry. (Zoe lives in Canada) Sadly her little dog from recall I think her name was Lucky, has died- she was getting elderly, but unfortunately was very unwell, and Zoe had to make that awful decision that pet owners dread.
> Zoe has a little Granddaughter now about two years old, the little one has a unique language at this point, best understood by mum and dad.
> Zoe was saying that if she ever were to move she would choose Iceland or Finland, mainly because she loves both cultures. She has a little gift for us on the Tea Party- in Finland a coffee break is known as _fike_.
> ...


Thank you, Julie. This is a very nice opening! Thank you for the news on 5mmdblpts.

As for the negative connotation re the tea party here in the US, most of us don't even think about it. Only some who get very upset with politics do. I seldom hear about it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls, been there, done that. Hope you find 2nd pair of socks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you for a new week at the Tea Party Table. I have had a busy day mentally; but,I think that I made all the calls that I needed to. Things are in progress. I got some knitting done on my sock. Now I have a serious problem. I started 2 on double point needles with 2 skeins of yarn. I then put each on a 9' circular. Now the problem . . . I have knitted most of the foot on one. . . . I have not seen second sock since I finished the toe. . . Where would I have
> put it ? NO clue. I am thinking that I may have bigger problems than DH. lol I need to catch 2nd up before I start the heels. (NOT lost, I hope. . .just misplaced.)I have searched & searched. I must quit and go make Mac & Cheese DH's choice. Will check back later.


Check the car or behind the furniture as the kitten may have knocked it behind something.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you too Swedenme. I will take a look at our "local sock-it-to-me"
Makes me think of Goldie Hawn and that show. We used to fall on the floor laughing. Was that Laugh In?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you to Julie and others who have contributed to get another week started. It was good to hear that Zoe is enjoying life as she can but sad she has lost her furbaby.

I continue to stay busy, but I am looking forward to my upcoming vacation. Matthew has asked about KAP today. We are looking forward to seeing those who are able to travel to Ohio this year. I intend to pack for our big vacation before leaving to come to KAP so that I can just put those items in the vehicle after we return from Ohio. If I do have everything ready to go then I get to enjoy more time at KAP and leave after dinner on Friday evening. Currently I am trying to cook up what food we have in the refrigerator before I leave and continue with laundry, dishes, cleaning and knitting and packing. Of course I will do that around working every day until I leave. 

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fika, a lovely idea, and here in Minneapolis the wonderful restaurant at our Swedish Institute is called Fika!!! The Swedish Institute is housed in a beautiful old mansion that was built for the wife of a very rich man. It is used now as an art museum and a great venue for concerts. Unfortunately there was something about the house the wife did not like, and she never lived in it. Instead she chose to live in the carriage house. The house has three stories and many of the rooms have beautiful ceramic fireplace fronts. It is always beautifully decorated for Christmas.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Shame about the rain Liz , hope you all have a wonderful time tomorrow evening


Thanks, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Oh my gosh! It's just on 2:30 p.m. here Friday afternoon. Never seen KTP this early. Thanks so much Julie. Great start and that was a good laugh about Tea Party. Would never get them confused! No way!!!.
> It's already 96 here and probably will hit 100F. More tomorrow, then somewhat cooler next week. Going to start a first pair of socks for real this time. Last time, I went to the frog pond and never returned, ha ha. Something about DPN's it's like I have 2 left hands, just can't get the rhythm. Any hints?
> Happy days to all. Summer Solstice here yesterday. No dancing naked outside though....don't want to frighten the animals!


Try another method such as Magic Loop. Go to the KP link under my posts and find the workshops on Magic Loop and on Toe up socks on Magic Loop. Personally I much prefer this to juggling the porcupine of DPNs


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Boy, the week went by fast. They seem to keep going by faster. 
There is a Fiber Faire here tomorrow to support the historical society. They will have the historic buildings open and demonstrations of early crafts. I used to do this. I will take DH to look around, but, he would never last 6 hours.
I hope that everyone has a great weekend.
If you want one of those 'Mother of Pearl Cat' shawl pins. . . You can find them on Amazon.com M-E


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the new start Julie , Fika is one of my favourite things to do , it started of as a Swedish tradition but other countries are catching on to it , I used to love when my best friends Mamma would say it's Fika time, the first picture tells you exactly what Fika is and I think it sums up the tea party perfectly , the second picture is how you know it's Fika time when you are in a Swedish town ????


It does match the TP doesn't it.
And we can even line up with the pushers/prams/strollers or whatever that so many of us grandparents could bring with us. Love that photo


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Julie for getting us started- and for contacting Zoe. She sounds busy. Is her DGD near her I can't remember.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

So pleased you got the cat pin from Amazon, Pearls Girls. I took a look at the site and ooooh! some super ones on there. Love the dog and sheep ones, as well as the Celtic knot ones. Oh heck love them all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you for a new week at the Tea Party Table. I have had a busy day mentally; but,I think that I made all the calls that I needed to. Things are in progress. I got some knitting done on my sock. Now I have a serious problem. I started 2 on double point needles with 2 skeins of yarn. I then put each on a 9' circular. Now the problem . . . I have knitted most of the foot on one. . . . I have not seen second sock since I finished the toe. . . Where would I have
> put it ? NO clue. I am thinking that I may have bigger problems than DH. lol I need to catch 2nd up before I start the heels. (NOT lost, I hope. . .just misplaced.)I have searched & searched. I must quit and go make Mac & Cheese DH's choice. Will check back later.


Hope the sock that has gone AWOL turns up pronto


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I am back for a quick note. I have had the flu and although I wasn't terrible sick, it has hung on and hung on. I am now 3 weeks in and am still not up to par. I feel OK but have no energy. I don't remember a time in my life when I have watched so much TV and happy to do so. DH is doing fine. He has been complaining less the last couple of weeks which is nice. He got a new AC in his room and is much happier. He was miserable with the old one as it didn't really cool the room off. My new great-grandson, Killian, is doing so well. He is about 5 weeks old. He looks like a little doll. He is perfect in my eyes. Also my middle daughter took and passed her board for Physicians Assistant so we are pleased as can be. I understand that it is a very difficult test. Last I heard she didn't have a job yet but she hadn't been looking. Her focus was on studying for the test. I hope that I will be able to keep up now. I have been sick long enough so that I am very tired of not feeling well. Any yes, I did go to the doctor and this is just one of those things and will pass in time. Lots of rest and flluids and that is about all. I am looking forward to catching up with everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well better go and get milk then return so I can go to the football.
Need to take the car as I have to drop something off on the way so the side gate can be finished. Then E can be outside for a short time without me worrying about her running onto the road. Not a safe yard for a child but she won't a problem out for a short while once the gate is in.
Did I tell you last week she had trousers that were too big for her (fitted her well last winter with nappies!). She ran of at one point and came back with her trousers round her ankles and came back very happy, pants fall down. Never seen her run as often but she kept running just so they would fall down. Would run back to me with them round her ankles, then pull them up herself and run off again. And repeat the process with a happy grin on her face.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am back for a quick note. I have had the flu and although I wasn't terrible sick, it has hung on and hung on. I am now 3 weeks in and am still not up to par. I feel OK but have no energy. I don't remember a time in my life when I have watched so much TV and happy to do so. DH is doing fine. He has been complaining less the last couple of weeks which is nice. He got a new AC in his room and is much happier. He was miserable with the old one as it didn't really cool the room off. My new great-grandson, Killian, is doing so well. He is about 5 weeks old. He looks like a little doll. He is perfect in my eyes. Also my middle daughter took and passed her board for Physicians Assistant so we are pleased as can be. I understand that it is a very difficult test. Last I heard she didn't have a job yet but she hadn't been looking. Her focus was on studying for the test. I hope that I will be able to keep up now. I have been sick long enough so that I am very tired of not feeling well. Any yes, I did go to the doctor and this is just one of those things and will pass in time. Lots of rest and flluids and that is about all. I am looking forward to catching up with everyone.


Good to see you back. Hope the Flu goes soon-yes rest and fluids area all you can for it. What a relief DH wasn't with you still while you have been unwell. And how good that He is more settled now. Congratulations to your DD. Glad you are enjoying your DGS.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am back for a quick note. I have had the flu and although I wasn't terrible sick, it has hung on and hung on. I am now 3 weeks in and am still not up to par. I feel OK but have no energy. I don't remember a time in my life when I have watched so much TV and happy to do so. DH is doing fine. He has been complaining less the last couple of weeks which is nice. He got a new AC in his room and is much happier. He was miserable with the old one as it didn't really cool the room off. My new great-grandson, Killian, is doing so well. He is about 5 weeks old. He looks like a little doll. He is perfect in my eyes. Also my middle daughter took and passed her board for Physicians Assistant so we are pleased as can be. I understand that it is a very difficult test. Last I heard she didn't have a job yet but she hadn't been looking. Her focus was on studying for the test. I hope that I will be able to keep up now. I have been sick long enough so that I am very tired of not feeling well. Any yes, I did go to the doctor and this is just one of those things and will pass in time. Lots of rest and flluids and that is about all. I am looking forward to catching up with everyone.


Get better soon. So nice to see you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, hope you feel better soon. Congratulations to your DD on becoming a physicians assistant.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

It's funny how little ones learn about space, physics, etc. Our DD used to pour her milk on the floor almost every dinner. After some time, it wasn't cute anymore, so we sort of discouraged her about it. It was wasteful, messy and a pain in the b****. I subsequently learned kids learn about heights, liquids, the physics of things by dropping, pouring, etc. Must be the same with pants fall down! Got a laugh the first time, so pull up, repeat! Fun!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Joy, hope it is cooler now. It was 99 here. And higher tomorrow. All I hope for is some cool down ((89 now) so I can sleep. Hope your incision and all are better and you are getting some good rest.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> So pleased you got the cat pin from Amazon, Pearls Girls. I took a look at the site and ooooh! some super ones on there. Love the dog and sheep ones, as well as the Celtic knot ones. Oh heck love them all!


like you I prefer cats to Dogs, they are easier and smaller. Don't bite as bad!
Now I need to complete a shawl as I have 3 started. Need to concentrate. I have a B'day in July so will get it for DH to have a present for me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, thank you. Incision feels tight and about a 4 pain level on 1-10 scale. Only felt heat when I walked to mailbox. We have swamp cooler for house and I have tower fan by bed. Can you use swamp coolers or do you use air conditioning?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

What is a swamp cooler?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Julie and Darowil for the new party. Hard to believe you are on the way to spring as we are on our way to summer and winter.
Fan, really liked the shawl with the cat pin.
Did love the pictures of the airplanes. Another hot day here. 
The plumber, putting in my new step in shower, tore a hole in the wall beside it. Fortunately, my Sis is good with those type repairs and it is almost completely repaired, correctly. The plumber just put a lump of composite on it and it was awful! Sis will be back tomorrow to Zinser the repair and then paint the wall. She put the texture on it tonight. We have to get it done this weekend and get the white paint on the wall so that when they seal the shower with the non paintable caulk, it will have the room be the correct color, all by Monday AM when they are coming with the panel to finish the shower. Sadly, he dropped and broke the one onyx side, so glad the replacement is quickly here.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Julie and Darowil for the new party. Hard to believe you are on the way to spring as we are on our way to summer and winter.
> Fan, really liked the shawl with the cat pin.
> Did love the pictures of the airplanes. Another hot day here.
> The plumber, putting in my new step in shower, tore a hole in the wall beside it. Fortunately, my Sis is good with those type repairs and it is almost completely repaired, correctly. The plumber just put a lump of composite on it and it was awful! Sis will be back tomorrow to Zinser the repair and then paint the wall. She put the texture on it tonight. We have to get it done this weekend and get the white paint on the wall so that when they seal the shower with the non paintable caulk, it will have the room be the correct color, all by Monday AM when they are coming with the panel to finish the shower. Sadly, he dropped and broke the one onyx side, so glad the replacement is quickly here.


I take it the plumber is callous or sloppy?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for opening and news of Zoe. I miss her.
> Kate, thank you for summary.
> Well shall check myself for bedsores! But resting much of day.


I think a lot of people would miss her.

Certainly don't want to develop bed sores!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Oh my gosh! It's just on 2:30 p.m. here Friday afternoon. Never seen KTP this early. Thanks so much Julie. Great start and that was a good laugh about Tea Party. Would never get them confused! No way!!!.
> It's already 96 here and probably will hit 100F. More tomorrow, then somewhat cooler next week. Going to start a first pair of socks for real this time. Last time, I went to the frog pond and never returned, ha ha. Something about DPN's it's like I have 2 left hands, just can't get the rhythm. Any hints?
> Happy days to all. Summer Solstice here yesterday. No dancing naked outside though....don't want to frighten the animals!


Thank you, Mindy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think it is a wonderful opening. dear Zoe - i do miss her. i wonder how her parents are? --- sam


Did not have time to ask- she needed to get away to do the watering- Thanks Sam Zoe was good value.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, thanks for starting us off. I have enjoyed your spiel and am happy to hear about Zoe's activities. It's been quite a while since we've heard from her. Sad about her furbaby but it happens to all of us at some time. I'm glad that she's doing well.
> 
> I was going to go to another concert at the canal tonight but we have had a downpour and that puts paid to that. Instead, I have baked a pecan pie for a dinner tomorrow night. The male neighbour who power washed our decks (3 of us) and his wife have been invited for dinner and we are treating him to a gift certificate for all his hard work.
> 
> Now back to reading.


Thank you, Liz! I had to think fast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the new start Julie , Fika is one of my favourite things to do , it started of as a Swedish tradition but other countries are catching on to it , I used to love when my best friends Mamma would say it's Fika time, the first picture tells you exactly what Fika is and I think it sums up the tea party perfectly , the second picture is how you know it's Fika time when you are in a Swedish town ????


How lovely- Thanks Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Julie for the opening and Katefor the summary.


Thanks Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you for a new week at the Tea Party Table. I have had a busy day mentally; but,I think that I made all the calls that I needed to. Things are in progress. I got some knitting done on my sock. Now I have a serious problem. I started 2 on double point needles with 2 skeins of yarn. I then put each on a 9' circular. Now the problem . . . I have knitted most of the foot on one. . . . I have not seen second sock since I finished the toe. . . Where would I have
> put it ? NO clue. I am thinking that I may have bigger problems than DH. lol I need to catch 2nd up before I start the heels. (NOT lost, I hope. . .just misplaced.)I have searched & searched. I must quit and go make Mac & Cheese DH's choice. Will check back later.


 :sm24: 
Oh dear, I wonder where it could be!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Julie. This is a very nice opening! Thank you for the news on 5mmdblpts.
> 
> As for the negative connotation re the tea party here in the US, most of us don't even think about it. Only some who get very upset with politics do. I seldom hear about it.


Thank you Tami- I have noticed comment that people steer clear, thinking we are political.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you to Julie and others who have contributed to get another week started. It was good to hear that Zoe is enjoying life as she can but sad she has lost her furbaby.
> 
> I continue to stay busy, but I am looking forward to my upcoming vacation. Matthew has asked about KAP today. We are looking forward to seeing those who are able to travel to Ohio this year. I intend to pack for our big vacation before leaving to come to KAP so that I can just put those items in the vehicle after we return from Ohio. If I do have everything ready to go then I get to enjoy more time at KAP and leave after dinner on Friday evening. Currently I am trying to cook up what food we have in the refrigerator before I leave and continue with laundry, dishes, cleaning and knitting and packing. Of course I will do that around working every day until I leave.
> 
> I hope everyone is well.


 :sm24: 
I am glad you will have a break soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie for getting us started- and for contacting Zoe. She sounds busy. Is her DGD near her I can't remember.


 :sm24: I think she may be rather a distance away, but not sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami- I have noticed comment that people steer clear, thinking we are political.


I agree with Tami. The tea party as a predominately political term isn't so top of mind anymore. Media may identify a politician as a Tea Party republican, but that's about the extent of it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the new start Julie , Fika is one of my favourite things to do , it started of as a Swedish tradition but other countries are catching on to it , I used to love when my best friends Mamma would say it's Fika time, the first picture tells you exactly what Fika is and I think it sums up the tea party perfectly , the second picture is how you know it's Fika time when you are in a Swedish town ????


Sounds like our tea party for sure ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like our tea party for sure ????


I like it too, but I also like remembering the roots with Fireball Dave and his British flair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Julie and Darowil for the new party. Hard to believe you are on the way to spring as we are on our way to summer and winter.
> Fan, really liked the shawl with the cat pin.
> Did love the pictures of the airplanes. Another hot day here.
> The plumber, putting in my new step in shower, tore a hole in the wall beside it. Fortunately, my Sis is good with those type repairs and it is almost completely repaired, correctly. The plumber just put a lump of composite on it and it was awful! Sis will be back tomorrow to Zinser the repair and then paint the wall. She put the texture on it tonight. We have to get it done this weekend and get the white paint on the wall so that when they seal the shower with the non paintable caulk, it will have the room be the correct color, all by Monday AM when they are coming with the panel to finish the shower. Sadly, he dropped and broke the one onyx side, so glad the replacement is quickly here.


 :sm24: No good about the shower, good your sis is a handywoman!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I cannot use dpns at all , they just don't cooperate with my brain ????I use circular needles . I used Sockit2me a fellow Kper basic pattern to begin with it was so easy to follow


I don't like doing small things with circulars. I use them for bigger things but prefer DPNs for the small things, as Sam said, just forget the second 2 are there. I don't even think about it ãs mitts ar about the first thing my mom taught me to make


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you for a new week at the Tea Party Table. I have had a busy day mentally; but,I think that I made all the calls that I needed to. Things are in progress. I got some knitting done on my sock. Now I have a serious problem. I started 2 on double point needles with 2 skeins of yarn. I then put each on a 9' circular. Now the problem . . . I have knitted most of the foot on one. . . . I have not seen second sock since I finished the toe. . . Where would I have
> put it ? NO clue. I am thinking that I may have bigger problems than DH. lol I need to catch 2nd up before I start the heels. (NOT lost, I hope. . .just misplaced.)I have searched & searched. I must quit and go make Mac & Cheese DH's choice. Will check back later.


hope you find your sock. Maybe your DH put it somewhere?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Julie. This is a very nice opening! Thank you for the news on 5mmdblpts.
> 
> As for the negative connotation re the tea party here in the US, most of us don't even think about it. Only some who get very upset with politics do. I seldom hear about it.


The occasional person who stops by wonders if the KTP is political but gets set straight quickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Thank you too Swedenme. I will take a look at our "local sock-it-to-me"
> Makes me think of Goldie Hawn and that show. We used to fall on the floor laughing. Was that Laugh In?


I remember Laugh in well.

I use Margaret's ( Darowil) toe up pattern from her workshop. I like it much better than top down that I had used In the past


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is a swamp cooler?


A giant fan that uses water to cool desert homes. Works well except a couple of days in August when humidity high. Cheaper to operate than air conditioning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, thanks for starting us off this week & Kate for the summary

Julie, thanks for the news of Zoe, great she’s doing well.

Liz, sorry you had to miss the concert. I’ve never made pecan pie but it’s so good.

Joyce, hope you get the shower done soon, great your sister is good with the drywall patching.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Down here in New Zealand we have just passed the Winter Solstice. Today is grey, chilly, but not actually raining. The big news for us Kiwi's is that our new Prime Minister has given birth to a little girl. A second for the whole world. And this has made the news globally. I was pleased to note that Jacinda looked relaxed in the photos they have shared, both parents seem very happy, dad will be principal carer for small (as yet un-named) when Jacinda takes up the reins of our small island nation in 6 weeks time.
> One of the topics that has cropped up in conversation this last week has been the absence of several people for quite sometime.Us, longer standing Tea Party people will remember 5mmdpns (Zoe). I spoke with her just yesterday, for her of course it is mid- summer, and when I rang she was getting ready to water her plot of vegies and fruit in the community garden. Her summer is predicted to be hot and dry. (Zoe lives in Canada) Sadly her little dog from recall I think her name was Lucky, has died- she was getting elderly, but unfortunately was very unwell, and Zoe had to make that awful decision that pet owners dread.
> Zoe has a little Granddaughter now about two years old, the little one has a unique language at this point, best understood by mum and dad.
> Zoe was saying that if she ever were to move she would choose Iceland or Finland, mainly because she loves both cultures. She has a little gift for us on the Tea Party- in Finland a coffee break is known as _fike_.
> ...


Thank you so much Julie for the start!! Greatly appreciated. 
And thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary, I'll need that as there is no way I'll get caught up on the last 20 pages of last week, it's been crazy. 
But cousin's will be completely moved out and headed back to Alaska with the last load on Monday, so things will settle down that way, and Marla is able to let the special needs dog out herself in the mornings now, so I don't have to be up and out of the house at the crazy time of 8am (that's usually when I'm dragging my butt outta bed) lol, and vacation will be here the week of the 2nd. 
We decided to rent a car for the trip to Yellowstone this year, a bit pricey but good not to put the Buick through it this year, and kind of exciting to drive a newer car for a week, well for me to ride in a newer car for the week, D will drive, I'll knit, I do have my priorities, though I haven't knit but one day in the last 10. 
Now to try to catch you all before you get to far ahead. :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> I am back for a quick note. I have had the flu and although I wasn't terrible sick, it has hung on and hung on. I am now 3 weeks in and am still not up to par. I feel OK but have no energy. I don't remember a time in my life when I have watched so much TV and happy to do so. DH is doing fine. He has been complaining less the last couple of weeks which is nice. He got a new AC in his room and is much happier. He was miserable with the old one as it didn't really cool the room off. My new great-grandson, Killian, is doing so well. He is about 5 weeks old. He looks like a little doll. He is perfect in my eyes. Also my middle daughter took and passed her board for Physicians Assistant so we are pleased as can be. I understand that it is a very difficult test. Last I heard she didn't have a job yet but she hadn't been looking. Her focus was on studying for the test. I hope that I will be able to keep up now. I have been sick long enough so that I am very tired of not feeling well. Any yes, I did go to the doctor and this is just one of those things and will pass in time. Lots of rest and flluids and that is about all. I am looking forward to catching up with everyone.


Sorry to hear you have been feeling unwell for so long Marilyn hope you are back to 100% soon , glad to hear that husband is doing better and congratulations to your daughter


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie, et al for the wonderful opening. Julie, hats off to you for an impromptu opening; you did a nice job especially for being on such short notice!


I second that! And I dread to think what spellchecker will make of Fike.... oh, no mutations ! Just woken to another sunny summer morning and a good forecast, so off to the airport before the remaining FlyIn planes come in this morning. I think there are another 15 expected to arrive.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Try another method such as Magic Loop. Go to the KP link under my posts and find the workshops on Magic Loop and on Toe up socks on Magic Loop. Personally I much prefer this to juggling the porcupine of DPNs


what a great image "juggling the porcupine of DPNs"


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I am back for a quick note. I have had the flu and although I wasn't terrible sick, it has hung on and hung on. I am now 3 weeks in and am still not up to par. I feel OK but have no energy. I don't remember a time in my life when I have watched so much TV and happy to do so. DH is doing fine. He has been complaining less the last couple of weeks which is nice. He got a new AC in his room and is much happier. He was miserable with the old one as it didn't really cool the room off. My new great-grandson, Killian, is doing so well. He is about 5 weeks old. He looks like a little doll. He is perfect in my eyes. Also my middle daughter took and passed her board for Physicians Assistant so we are pleased as can be.  I understand that it is a very difficult test. Last I heard she didn't have a job yet but she hadn't been looking. Her focus was on studying for the test. I hope that I will be able to keep up now. I have been sick long enough so that I am very tired of not feeling well. Any yes, I did go to the doctor and this is just one of those things and will pass in time. Lots of rest and flluids and that is about all. I am looking forward to catching up with everyone.


Hope you are soon fully better, sending you healthy good wishes


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Thank you too Swedenme. I will take a look at our "local sock-it-to-me"
> Makes me think of Goldie Hawn and that show. We used to fall on the floor laughing. Was that Laugh In?


I think it was Rowan & Martin's Laugh In....I loved that programme!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am back for a quick note. I have had the flu and although I wasn't terrible sick, it has hung on and hung on. I am now 3 weeks in and am still not up to par. I feel OK but have no energy. I don't remember a time in my life when I have watched so much TV and happy to do so. DH is doing fine. He has been complaining less the last couple of weeks which is nice. He got a new AC in his room and is much happier. He was miserable with the old one as it didn't really cool the room off. My new great-grandson, Killian, is doing so well. He is about 5 weeks old. He looks like a little doll. He is perfect in my eyes. Also my middle daughter took and passed her board for Physicians Assistant so we are pleased as can be. I understand that it is a very difficult test. Last I heard she didn't have a job yet but she hadn't been looking. Her focus was on studying for the test. I hope that I will be able to keep up now. I have been sick long enough so that I am very tired of not feeling well. Any yes, I did go to the doctor and this is just one of those things and will pass in time. Lots of rest and flluids and that is about all. I am looking forward to catching up with everyone.


Sorry to hear you have had flu and are still not up to par. Take it easy and be good to yourself, you've come through a lot recently and you are bound to lack energy. Take care! {{{hugs}}} Congratulations to your DD on passing her exam. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well better go and get milk then return so I can go to the football.
> Need to take the car as I have to drop something off on the way so the side gate can be finished. Then E can be outside for a short time without me worrying about her running onto the road. Not a safe yard for a child but she won't a problem out for a short while once the gate is in.
> Did I tell you last week she had trousers that were too big for her (fitted her well last winter with nappies!). She ran of at one point and came back with her trousers round her ankles and came back very happy, pants fall down. Never seen her run as often but she kept running just so they would fall down. Would run back to me with them round her ankles, then pull them up herself and run off again. And repeat the process with a happy grin on her face.


Funny what amuses them! I went for a walk with Caitlin the other day and she insisted she brought her doll and doll's buggy with us. Going along the road the conversation went something like this...
C - My baby is getting fed up in that pram.
Me - Is she?
C - Yes....I'll let her watch something on my phone!

Modern day child!! :sm09:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Funny what amuses them! I went for a walk with Caitlin the other day and she insisted she brought her doll and doll's buggy with us. Going along the road the conversation went something like this...
> C - My baby is getting fed up in that pram.
> Me - Is she?
> C - Yes....I'll let her watch something on my phone!
> ...


So different from our childhoods! She will be setting up your phone for you. I wonder whether she would believe that old phones only made calls - and the old phone boxes had buttons A and B....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for starting us off this week & Kate for the summary
> 
> Julie, thanks for the news of Zoe, great she's doing well.
> 
> ...


Thanks ever so Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you so much Julie for the start!! Greatly appreciated.
> And thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary, I'll need that as there is no way I'll get caught up on the last 20 pages of last week, it's been crazy.
> But cousin's will be completely moved out and headed back to Alaska with the last load on Monday, so things will settle down that way, and Marla is able to let the special needs dog out herself in the mornings now, so I don't have to be up and out of the house at the crazy time of 8am (that's usually when I'm dragging my butt outta bed) lol, and vacation will be here the week of the 2nd.
> We decided to rent a car for the trip to Yellowstone this year, a bit pricey but good not to put the Buick through it this year, and kind of exciting to drive a newer car for a week, well for me to ride in a newer car for the week, D will drive, I'll knit, I do have my priorities, though I haven't knit but one day in the last 10.
> Now to try to catch you all before you get to far ahead. :sm04:


 :sm24: Thanks Kaye Jo! I will have to resort to the summary too, just too busy to keep up as I normally would- getting out and exercising takes a big chunk of the day, but I am not prepared to let the muscles atrophy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I second that! And I dread to think what spellchecker will make of Fike.... oh, no mutations ! Just woken to another sunny summer morning and a good forecast, so off to the airport before the remaining FlyIn planes come in this morning. I think there are another 15 expected to arrive.


 :sm24: Hope you are having a great day, Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> what a great image "juggling the porcupine of DPNs"


It is how I prefer to work my gloves, though!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hope you are soon fully better, sending you healthy good wishes


Re Railyn, from me too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> It's funny how little ones learn about space, physics, etc. Our DD used to pour her milk on the floor almost every dinner. After some time, it wasn't cute anymore, so we sort of discouraged her about it. It was wasteful, messy and a pain in the b****. I subsequently learned kids learn about heights, liquids, the physics of things by dropping, pouring, etc. Must be the same with pants fall down! Got a laugh the first time, so pull up, repeat! Fun!


Gordon drops things all the time- much more than E did. I think He might be more into figuring out how things work, though at only 9 months I could well be wrong.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Joy, hope it is cooler now. It was 99 here. And higher tomorrow. All I hope for is some cool down ((89 now) so I can sleep. Hope your incision and all are better and you are getting some good rest.


Cool nights make it easier to cope with heat that's for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Again where do the weeks go? Another one already.... Thankyou Julie for the lovely start off and for updating us on Zoe. I still miss her on here. And thanks to Kate and Margaret for our summary.

Today was a bit colder..only 13c but a little bit of sunshine now and then this afternoon. Penelope seems to be holding her own with the asthma so far this time.. not trip to hospital as yet anyway. She seemed fairly cheery today so she must be feeling a little better. My kids and the little ones are coming here tomorrow for most of the day.... yay. Havent seen my DS in 5 weeks so it should be nice.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the new start Julie , Fika is one of my favourite things to do , it started of as a Swedish tradition but other countries are catching on to it , I used to love when my best friends Mamma would say it's Fika time, the first picture tells you exactly what Fika is and I think it sums up the tea party perfectly , the second picture is how you know it's Fika time when you are in a Swedish town ????


I like that and yes it does us some up our tea party here. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I will contribute a couple of favourite recipes for our new week. Tomorrow when the kids all come we are having for lunch sausages and also my scalloped potatoes. We we also share our favourite cob dip and I have made (for the first time) a jelly slice. I wont post the jelly slice recipe till I have tasted it tomorrow just in case..LOL. 

Scalloped Potatoes. ... I make enough to feed around 5-6 people., so just use however many potatoes you think., peel and slice potatoes thinly and put in a baking dish... (I dont bother with layers for this). Add 1 chopped onion, a handful of diced bacon, salt and pepper. Mix into appprox 200ml cream about 1/2 teaspoon of Veggeta Gourmet stock and pour into dish. If you dont have or cant get Veggeta you can mix in 1 packet of french onion soup to the cream instead. Then sprinkle handful of grated tasty cheese. Cover and cook in oven 200c for around 1 and 1/2 hours. 

Cob Bread Dip... 500g cream cheese. 310g can creamed corn. 1 cup chopped ham. 4 spring onions finely chopped. 4 tablespoons mayonnaise. salt and pepper.
Mix all together in a microwave bowl. Heat in microwave before putting into the loaf.
Slice a "lid" off the top of a cob loaf. Put the loaf on a large baking tray and pull out the inside into smallish pieces (to use for dipping) until you have the shell left. Pour the dip into the shell and put lid back on. Heat in oven 180c for about 30 mins or until bread dipping pieces are crunchy. Break up the lid for more dipping pieces. Enjoy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Julie and Darowil for the new party. Hard to believe you are on the way to spring as we are on our way to summer and winter.
> Fan, really liked the shawl with the cat pin.
> Did love the pictures of the airplanes. Another hot day here.
> The plumber, putting in my new step in shower, tore a hole in the wall beside it. Fortunately, my Sis is good with those type repairs and it is almost completely repaired, correctly. The plumber just put a lump of composite on it and it was awful! Sis will be back tomorrow to Zinser the repair and then paint the wall. She put the texture on it tonight. We have to get it done this weekend and get the white paint on the wall so that when they seal the shower with the non paintable caulk, it will have the room be the correct color, all by Monday AM when they are coming with the panel to finish the shower. Sadly, he dropped and broke the one onyx side, so glad the replacement is quickly here.


So was that 2 seperate accidents or from the same one with the plumber? Really he should have put it right himself at his expense, but sounds like your sister did a better job


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> A giant fan that uses water to cool desert homes. Works well except a couple of days in August when humidity high. Cheaper to operate than air conditioning.


Sounds like our evaporative coolers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I am back for a quick note. I have had the flu and although I wasn't terrible sick, it has hung on and hung on. I am now 3 weeks in and am still not up to par. I feel OK but have no energy. I don't remember a time in my life when I have watched so much TV and happy to do so. DH is doing fine. He has been complaining less the last couple of weeks which is nice. He got a new AC in his room and is much happier. He was miserable with the old one as it didn't really cool the room off. My new great-grandson, Killian, is doing so well. He is about 5 weeks old. He looks like a little doll. He is perfect in my eyes. Also my middle daughter took and passed her board for Physicians Assistant so we are pleased as can be. I understand that it is a very difficult test. Last I heard she didn't have a job yet but she hadn't been looking. Her focus was on studying for the test. I hope that I will be able to keep up now. I have been sick long enough so that I am very tired of not feeling well. Any yes, I did go to the doctor and this is just one of those things and will pass in time. Lots of rest and flluids and that is about all. I am looking forward to catching up with everyone.


Lovely to have you back with us. :sm11: Sorry you have been unwell with the flu. Aww baby Killian sounds adorable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well better go and get milk then return so I can go to the football.
> Need to take the car as I have to drop something off on the way so the side gate can be finished. Then E can be outside for a short time without me worrying about her running onto the road. Not a safe yard for a child but she won't a problem out for a short while once the gate is in.
> Did I tell you last week she had trousers that were too big for her (fitted her well last winter with nappies!). She ran of at one point and came back with her trousers round her ankles and came back very happy, pants fall down. Never seen her run as often but she kept running just so they would fall down. Would run back to me with them round her ankles, then pull them up herself and run off again. And repeat the process with a happy grin on her face.


LOL. The funny things little kids do. Gorgeous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Funny what amuses them! I went for a walk with Caitlin the other day and she insisted she brought her doll and doll's buggy with us. Going along the road the conversation went something like this...
> C - My baby is getting fed up in that pram.
> Me - Is she?
> C - Yes....I'll let her watch something on my phone!
> ...


 :sm06: Oh my.... LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Funny what amuses them! I went for a walk with Caitlin the other day and she insisted she brought her doll and doll's buggy with us. Going along the road the conversation went something like this...
> C - My baby is getting fed up in that pram.
> Me - Is she?
> C - Yes....I'll let her watch something on my phone!
> ...


Hw funny-isn't it fun watching them play with their babies? Interesting to see how to some extent the treatment baby gets changes as G grows up. She was trying to sit her up the other day- one of the ones with plastic limbs and cloth bodies so didn't work too well. Oh well baby dolly can just lie down. Not Baby now but baby dolly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> So different from our childhoods! She will be setting up your phone for you. I wonder whether she would believe that old phones only made calls - and the old phone boxes had buttons A and B....


But they know what to do with old style phones as toys. One of the first things E said was Hello into the phone. And sometimes she has conversations with someone at the other end. Don't know if they would know what it was if she saw one. Or even one attached to the wall as we all only use mobiles without landines (and most are cordless now- can you remember how amazing it was that you could walk away from the immediate vicinity of the wall?)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for your recipes.

We had a nice day today. Wasn't cold at the football at all. And we won a game at last! Close game but we got the points.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto re the tea party. Sure don't see a need to change the name at this point. LOL


tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Julie. This is a very nice opening! Thank you for the news on 5mmdblpts.
> 
> As for the negative connotation re the tea party here in the US, most of us don't even think about it. Only some who get very upset with politics do. I seldom hear about it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you Railyn/Marilyn! I sure hope Mr. Flu decides to hurry and leave you and that you regain your energy soon. 
It is good to hear that Ray is finally complaining less; I know that has got to be a relief for you. I know it took many months for my dad to settle in and again for my mom. Both received the needed care not possible at home and in mom's case she had a good quality of life for 6 years there. I saw on FB about your DD passing the PA exam; sending up lots of prayers that just the right position will be come available to her now. Can you post a picture of Killian; he'd be a welcome addition to the KTP grands/great-grands! Have you been well enough to do any knitting/crocheting/sewing?


Railyn said:


> I am back for a quick note. I have had the flu and although I wasn't terrible sick, it has hung on and hung on. I am now 3 weeks in and am still not up to par. I feel OK but have no energy. I don't remember a time in my life when I have watched so much TV and happy to do so. DH is doing fine. He has been complaining less the last couple of weeks which is nice. He got a new AC in his room and is much happier. He was miserable with the old one as it didn't really cool the room off. My new great-grandson, Killian, is doing so well. He is about 5 weeks old. He looks like a little doll. He is perfect in my eyes. Also my middle daughter took and passed her board for Physicians Assistant so we are pleased as can be. I understand that it is a very difficult test. Last I heard she didn't have a job yet but she hadn't been looking. Her focus was on studying for the test. I hope that I will be able to keep up now. I have been sick long enough so that I am very tired of not feeling well. Any yes, I did go to the doctor and this is just one of those things and will pass in time. Lots of rest and flluids and that is about all. I am looking forward to catching up with everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I remember them being discussed here before so googled them to see if they would be effective here (meaning in GA). 
I really don't think they would as we have a pretty high amount of humidity and from what I read a dry/arid climate is the place to use them (as you well know). When growing up, we had huge attic fans and I loved them. We could close off some rooms and they would creat such a nice breeze throughout the house. The downside to them was they could be noisy.


sassafras123 said:


> A giant fan that uses water to cool desert homes. Works well except a couple of days in August when humidity high. Cheaper to operate than air conditioning.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Good to see you back. Hope the Flu goes soon-yes rest and fluids area all you can for it. What a relief DH wasn't with you still while you have been unwell. And how good that He is more settled now. Congratulations to your DD. Glad you are enjoying your DGS.


Hope you went to Dr anyways. Local friend felt like she had the flu. She felt like she was getting better and then she would be laid low again. She was also a full time care giver for her friend.. That took place for several months around Christmas. She finally went to the Dr.She was having heart issues instead of flu. Two new stints and friend went into a VA nursing home. She looks better than she has in several years. Life, vim and vigor to do lots. She is a new woman.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG...how funny that is! You are so right...a modern day child.


KateB said:


> Funny what amuses them! I went for a walk with Caitlin the other day and she insisted she brought her doll and doll's buggy with us. Going along the road the conversation went something like this...
> C - My baby is getting fed up in that pram.
> Me - Is she?
> C - Yes....I'll let her watch something on my phone!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The cob dip sounds yummy as does scalloped potatoes.


sugarsugar said:


> I will contribute a couple of favourite recipes for our new week. Tomorrow when the kids all come we are having for lunch sausages and also my scalloped potatoes. We we also share our favourite cob dip and I have made (for the first time) a jelly slice. I wont post the jelly slice recipe till I have tasted it tomorrow just in case..LOL.
> 
> Scalloped Potatoes. ... I make enough to feed around 5-6 people., so just use however many potatoes you think., peel and slice potatoes thinly and put in a baking dish... (I dont bother with layers for this). Add 1 chopped onion, a handful of diced bacon, salt and pepper. Mix into appprox 200ml cream about 1/2 teaspoon of Veggeta Gourmet stock and pour into dish. If you dont have or cant get Veggeta you can mix in 1 packet of french onion soup to the cream instead. Then sprinkle handful of grated tasty cheese. Cover and cook in oven 200c for around 1 and 1/2 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami- I have noticed comment that people steer clear, thinking we are political.


I guess that they lack the knowledge that the Brits have tea and crumpets and lemon curd when they need a break.
I have not found this group to be political at all. Is it? Funny how people take an original meaning and turn it into something else...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree with Tami. The tea party as a predominately political term isn't so top of mind anymore. Media may identify a politician as a Tea Party republican, but that's about the extent of it.


Look how many dressed and had a tea party, when Meghan married Prince Harry. They flip flop all the time on meaning of words. Continue on fair damsels and sirs, enjoy your cuppa tea and keep the table open. If it had been advertised as a coffee clutch, I would not have thought twice or met all you lovely people. I have never had more than 1 sip of coffee. I did not like it, nor do I depend on anything except water. I don't always dunk a bag or brew a pot.I can be happy with a fresh cup of hot water. Keep up your friendliness, caring and compassion and I'm keeping my seat at the table.
Every time I return to the "mothership" (KP), I see lots of snarky, mean, degrading comments. Ido go as there are lots of nice people also but, they get lost in the mix, or many shot down.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> hope you find your sock. Maybe your DH put it somewhere?


Anything is a possibility. :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> what a great image "juggling the porcupine of DPNs"


When I first started, I said it felt like wrestling an octopus, but that might be more accurate! :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

My husband said the used something like that in NYC in the 40's. They would buy a block of ice and blow a fan over it.
I had never heard of that either. The older I get, the more I learn. I set out at the beginning to be a life-long learner. It is fun to learn new terms and tips.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

TNS said:


> I second that! And I dread to think what spellchecker will make of Fike.... oh, no mutations ! Just woken to another sunny summer morning and a good forecast, so off to the airport before the remaining FlyIn planes come in this morning. I think there are another 15 expected to arrive.


How exciting. . .How many come for this event?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Down here in New Zealand we have just passed the Winter Solstice. Today is grey, chilly, but not actually raining. The big news for us Kiwi's is that our new Prime Minister has given birth to a little girl. A second for the whole world. And this has made the news globally. I was pleased to note that Jacinda looked relaxed in the photos they have shared, both parents seem very happy, dad will be principal carer for small (as yet un-named) when Jacinda takes up the reins of our small island nation in 6 weeks time.
> One of the topics that has cropped up in conversation this last week has been the absence of several people for quite sometime.Us, longer standing Tea Party people will remember 5mmdpns (Zoe). I spoke with her just yesterday, for her of course it is mid- summer, and when I rang she was getting ready to water her plot of vegies and fruit in the community garden. Her summer is predicted to be hot and dry. (Zoe lives in Canada) Sadly her little dog from recall I think her name was Lucky, has died- she was getting elderly, but unfortunately was very unwell, and Zoe had to make that awful decision that pet owners dread.
> Zoe has a little Granddaughter now about two years old, the little one has a unique language at this point, best understood by mum and dad.
> Zoe was saying that if she ever were to move she would choose Iceland or Finland, mainly because she loves both cultures. She has a little gift for us on the Tea Party- in Finland a coffee break is known as _fike_.
> ...


Thank you for opening on such a short notice. Was very interesting to read. Hope all is well with KayJo


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the new start Julie , Fika is one of my favourite things to do , it started of as a Swedish tradition but other countries are catching on to it , I used to love when my best friends Mamma would say it's Fika time, the first picture tells you exactly what Fika is and I think it sums up the tea party perfectly , the second picture is how you know it's Fika time when you are in a Swedish town ????


Like coffee time in the Netherlands! DH and I still have coffee time together...especially lovely in nice weather outside on the patio.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I guess that they lack the knowledge that the Brits have tea and crumpets and lemon curd when they need a break.
> I have not found this group to be political at all. Is it? Funny how people take an original meaning and turn it into something else...


We have our political views, of course, but we do not discuss them here. The thread is neutral, just a gathering of friends. KP has plenty of other places to wax political--I prefer being here!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Julie. This is a very nice opening! Thank you for the news on 5mmdblpts.
> 
> As for the negative connotation re the tea party here in the US, most of us don't even think about it. Only some who get very upset with politics do. I seldom hear about it.


Yes, I never even gave it a thought. Actually tea party for some reason makes me think of Alice in Wonderland..lol.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you for a new week at the Tea Party Table. I have had a busy day mentally; but,I think that I made all the calls that I needed to. Things are in progress. I got some knitting done on my sock. Now I have a serious problem. I started 2 on double point needles with 2 skeins of yarn. I then put each on a 9' circular. Now the problem . . . I have knitted most of the foot on one. . . . I have not seen second sock since I finished the toe. . . Where would I have
> put it ? NO clue. I am thinking that I may have bigger problems than DH. lol I need to catch 2nd up before I start the heels. (NOT lost, I hope. . .just misplaced.)I have searched & searched. I must quit and go make Mac & Cheese DH's choice. Will check back later.


Hope you find that sock!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> Fika, a lovely idea, and here in Minneapolis the wonderful restaurant at our Swedish Institute is called Fika!!! The Swedish Institute is housed in a beautiful old mansion that was built for the wife of a very rich man. It is used now as an art museum and a great venue for concerts. Unfortunately there was something about the house the wife did not like, and she never lived in it. Instead she chose to live in the carriage house. The house has three stories and many of the rooms have beautiful ceramic fireplace fronts. It is always beautifully decorated for Christmas.


Sounds lovely!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I am back for a quick note. I have had the flu and although I wasn't terrible sick, it has hung on and hung on. I am now 3 weeks in and am still not up to par. I feel OK but have no energy. I don't remember a time in my life when I have watched so much TV and happy to do so. DH is doing fine. He has been complaining less the last couple of weeks which is nice. He got a new AC in his room and is much happier. He was miserable with the old one as it didn't really cool the room off. My new great-grandson, Killian, is doing so well. He is about 5 weeks old. He looks like a little doll. He is perfect in my eyes. Also my middle daughter took and passed her board for Physicians Assistant so we are pleased as can be. I understand that it is a very difficult test. Last I heard she didn't have a job yet but she hadn't been looking. Her focus was on studying for the test. I hope that I will be able to keep up now. I have been sick long enough so that I am very tired of not feeling well. Any yes, I did go to the doctor and this is just one of those things and will pass in time. Lots of rest and flluids and that is about all. I am looking forward to catching up with everyone.


Nice to hear from you. Was wondering about you the other day since w hadn't heard from you in a while. Sorry about the flu. Glad you ent to the doctor and had it checked out. Wonderful your DH is slowly adjusting. Congratulations to your DMD on passing her exams and now hope she will find a job soon. Shouldn't be too difficult as I understand medical staff are in short supply. At least they are here.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mindy, thank you. Incision feels tight and about a 4 pain level on 1-10 scale. Only felt heat when I walked to mailbox. We have swamp cooler for house and I have tower fan by bed. Can you use swamp coolers or do you use air conditioning?


We had a swamp cooler many years ago. It is especially helpful in places with low humidity.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Julie and Darowil for the new party. Hard to believe you are on the way to spring as we are on our way to summer and winter.
> Fan, really liked the shawl with the cat pin.
> Did love the pictures of the airplanes. Another hot day here.
> The plumber, putting in my new step in shower, tore a hole in the wall beside it. Fortunately, my Sis is good with those type repairs and it is almost completely repaired, correctly. The plumber just put a lump of composite on it and it was awful! Sis will be back tomorrow to Zinser the repair and then paint the wall. She put the texture on it tonight. We have to get it done this weekend and get the white paint on the wall so that when they seal the shower with the non paintable caulk, it will have the room be the correct color, all by Monday AM when they are coming with the panel to finish the shower. Sadly, he dropped and broke the one onyx side, so glad the replacement is quickly here.


Well not sure I would recommend that plumber to anyone else! Glad your sis could repair it but really the plumber should have followed through until it was fixed to your satisfaction.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like it too, but I also like remembering the roots with Fireball Dave and his British flair.


Although I wasn't active at the time, I remember him as well. Used to read occasionally - all his stories about the boys and of course his egg cosines! Never did figure out why he left so suddenly.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't like doing small things with circulars. I use them for bigger things but prefer DPNs for the small things, as Sam said, just forget the second 2 are there. I don't even think about it ãs mitts ar about the first thing my mom taught me to make


I use the dpns as well. Tried magic loop and was hopeless at it. Once knit some slippers with 2 circulars - drove me batty.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember them being discussed here before so googled them to see if they would be effective here (meaning in GA).
> I really don't think they would as we have a pretty high amount of humidity and from what I read a dry/arid climate is the place to use them (as you well know). When growing up, we had huge attic fans and I loved them. We could close off some rooms and they would creat such a nice breeze throughout the house. The downside to them was they could be noisy.


One of our houses had an all house fan! My DH and ds installed it in the hallway of our previous house. It wa amazing how it cooled the house - we would run it at night as the temps drop quite drastically here from the daytime. Made it so we didn't have to run the air conditions until later in the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Again where do the weeks go? Another one already.... Thankyou Julie for the lovely start off and for updating us on Zoe. I still miss her on here. And thanks to Kate and Margaret for our summary.
> 
> Today was a bit colder..only 13c but a little bit of sunshine now and then this afternoon. Penelope seems to be holding her own with the asthma so far this time.. not trip to hospital as yet anyway. She seemed fairly cheery today so she must be feeling a little better. My kids and the little ones are coming here tomorrow for most of the day.... yay. Havent seen my DS in 5 weeks so it should be nice.


Thanks Cathy!
That is good Penelope is holding her own. It has been quite a winter for her in particular, and we have more than 2 months still to go.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Look how many dressed and had a tea party, when Meghan married Prince Harry. They flip flop all the time on meaning of words. Continue on fair damsels and sirs, enjoy your cuppa tea and keep the table open. If it had been advertised as a coffee clutch, I would not have thought twice or met all you lovely people. I have never had more than 1 sip of coffee. I did not like it, nor do I depend on anything except water. I don't always dunk a bag or brew a pot.I can be happy with a fresh cup of hot water. Keep up your friendliness, caring and compassion and I'm keeping my seat at the table.
> Every time I return to the "mothership" (KP), I see lots of snarky, mean, degrading comments. Ido go as there are lots of nice people also but, they get lost in the mix, or many shot down.


Yes, I don't think I would still be on kp if it wasn't for the tea party here. Such kind people totally agree with you Pearl! First thing I do now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will contribute a couple of favourite recipes for our new week. Tomorrow when the kids all come we are having for lunch sausages and also my scalloped potatoes. We we also share our favourite cob dip and I have made (for the first time) a jelly slice. I wont post the jelly slice recipe till I have tasted it tomorrow just in case..LOL.
> 
> Scalloped Potatoes. ... I make enough to feed around 5-6 people., so just use however many potatoes you think., peel and slice potatoes thinly and put in a baking dish... (I dont bother with layers for this). Add 1 chopped onion, a handful of diced bacon, salt and pepper. Mix into appprox 200ml cream about 1/2 teaspoon of Veggeta Gourmet stock and pour into dish. If you dont have or cant get Veggeta you can mix in 1 packet of french onion soup to the cream instead. Then sprinkle handful of grated tasty cheese. Cover and cook in oven 200c for around 1 and 1/2 hours.
> 
> ...


That was a lovely idea, Cathy! Thanks so much for filling out where I had been unable!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I’m glad you decided to join in. It is a very special group.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Fireball Dave....oh yes....whatever happened there? I was too new at the time to get it.
Joy, yes we do have central a/c and use it for sure. But both of us prefer the days when we can just leave all the doors and windows open. Can't stand running it for more than 3 or 4 hours. So I wait until the hottest part of the day 4 o'clock here and run it until about 7. It is horribly expensive nowadays. So that is also a factor.
There was a movie with Debbie Reynolds and Tony Curtis about NY City in the 40's or early 50's and she had a block of ice by the window with a fan blowing over it to get some cool. I'll have to look that up on IMDB.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I guess that they lack the knowledge that the Brits have tea and crumpets and lemon curd when they need a break.
> I have not found this group to be political at all. Is it? Funny how people take an original meaning and turn it into something else...


Politics and Religion are not to be topics for discussion.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, wow, scares me sometimes how children want to spend time on phones/computers rather than being outside. Sorry, no bad on dear Caitlin, just life today,

Julie, so glad you are exercising.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Fireball Dave....oh yes....whatever happened there? I was too new at the time to get it.
> Joy, yes we do have central a/c and use it for sure. But both of us prefer the days when we can just leave all the doors and windows open. Can't stand running it for more than 3 or 4 hours. So I wait until the hottest part of the day 4 o'clock here and run it until about 7. It is horribly expensive nowadays. So that is also a factor.
> There was a movie with Debbie Reynolds and Tony Curtis about NY City in the 40's or early 50's and she had a block of ice by the window with a fan blowing over it to get some cool. I'll have to look that up on IMDB.


Grew up on L.I., NY. My mom would hang a wet sheet in front of fan and that did work to cool temp down in small area.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well not sure I would recommend that plumber to anyone else! Glad your sis could repair it but really the plumber should have followed through until it was fixed to your satisfaction.


Thank you. His boss has called and was willing to send his drywall person to make it right, but Sis is a repair expert in many ways. She did all the body work on her 1959 International pickup, which turned out great. She says that the principles for body restoration and drywall restoration are the same. Who would have known? Monday will be the final day and the shower should then be ready to use in 48 more hours. The white paint will go on the walls by Sunday evening and we will be ready for the rest of the installastion.

Darowil, darling dormouse and teacup. Bet Elizabeth will love them forever.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Funny what amuses them! I went for a walk with Caitlin the other day and she insisted she brought her doll and doll's buggy with us. Going along the road the conversation went something like this...
> C - My baby is getting fed up in that pram.
> Me - Is she?
> C - Yes....I'll let her watch something on my phone!
> ...


????????????quite a change from our childhood????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, I never even gave it a thought. Actually tea party for some reason makes me think of Alice in Wonderland..lol.


Elizabeth's first birthday party was a Mad Hatters Tea Party from Alice in Wonderland. SO of course a Dormouse in a tea pot was needed and a while rabbit. Dormouse by me, rabbit by Vicky. No white rabbit- they all include Elizabeth


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, so sorry to hear you’ve had that nasty flu, it sure hangs around for some. When you finally start to feel better, take it easy so it doesn’t come back with a vengeance as that’s happened to some around here.

Congratulations to your DD, hope she gets a great job soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Kaye Jo! I will have to resort to the summary too, just too busy to keep up as I normally would- getting out and exercising takes a big chunk of the day, but I am not prepared to let the muscles atrophy.


It's great you are feeling so much better & can get out & about more


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I will contribute a couple of favourite recipes for our new week. Tomorrow when the kids all come we are having for lunch sausages and also my scalloped potatoes. We we also share our favourite cob dip and I have made (for the first time) a jelly slice. I wont post the jelly slice recipe till I have tasted it tomorrow just in case..LOL.
> 
> Scalloped Potatoes. ... I make enough to feed around 5-6 people., so just use however many potatoes you think., peel and slice potatoes thinly and put in a baking dish... (I dont bother with layers for this). Add 1 chopped onion, a handful of diced bacon, salt and pepper. Mix into appprox 200ml cream about 1/2 teaspoon of Veggeta Gourmet stock and pour into dish. If you dont have or cant get Veggeta you can mix in 1 packet of french onion soup to the cream instead. Then sprinkle handful of grated tasty cheese. Cover and cook in oven 200c for around 1 and 1/2 hours.
> 
> ...


Going to try your recipes Cathy or rightly said I'm Going to taste them as I e-mailed them to my niece , She and her aunt are going to make them for tomorrow as if we haven't already got enough food ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Grew up on L.I., NY. My mom would hang a wet sheet in front of fan and that did work to cool temp down in small area.


Yes done that one as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like our evaporative coolers.


For many years we had a car radiator in front of our furnace fan & had a garden hose trickling cold water through it, wouldn't work if you had to pay for water, we have a well, but helped quite a bit. We ran the extra water out the basement window to water the yard


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Going to try your recipes Cathy or rightly said I'm Going to taste them as I e-mailed them to my niece , She and her aunt are going to make them for tomorrow as if we haven't already got enough food ????


I love scalloped potatoes, the cheesier the better. I've layered sweet potatoes, golden potatoes, and white potatoes and added mushrooms and leeks to the cream sauce and it became a fantastic special side dish with Easter ham.

I'm definitely going to try the cobb dip.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> But they know what to do with old style phones as toys. One of the first things E said was Hello into the phone. And sometimes she has conversations with someone at the other end. Don't know if they would know what it was if she saw one. Or even one attached to the wall as we all only use mobiles without landines (and most are cordless now- can you remember how amazing it was that you could walk away from the immediate vicinity of the wall?)


I never used the cordless phone when I was on-call, I was always afraid if I didn't get up to answer it I would just go back to sleep instead of running off to work????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will contribute a couple of favourite recipes for our new week. Tomorrow when the kids all come we are having for lunch sausages and also my scalloped potatoes. We we also share our favourite cob dip and I have made (for the first time) a jelly slice. I wont post the jelly slice recipe till I have tasted it tomorrow just in case..LOL.
> 
> Scalloped Potatoes. ... I make enough to feed around 5-6 people., so just use however many potatoes you think., peel and slice potatoes thinly and put in a baking dish... (I dont bother with layers for this). Add 1 chopped onion, a handful of diced bacon, salt and pepper. Mix into appprox 200ml cream about 1/2 teaspoon of Veggeta Gourmet stock and pour into dish. If you dont have or cant get Veggeta you can mix in 1 packet of french onion soup to the cream instead. Then sprinkle handful of grated tasty cheese. Cover and cook in oven 200c for around 1 and 1/2 hours.
> 
> ...


I do similar to the potato one. Use sausages instead of bacon. Layer the potatoes, the sausages, vegies- usually use carrots and frozen peas and corn, grated cheese and mixed herbs. Instead of cream I just use milk and we use this as a meal. Great way to use up extra sausages.

I have done cobs but not this one. It sounds good so I will copy it and try it sometime.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, oh, my, the loveliest teapot cover ever!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember them being discussed here before so googled them to see if they would be effective here (meaning in GA).
> I really don't think they would as we have a pretty high amount of humidity and from what I read a dry/arid climate is the place to use them (as you well know). When growing up, we had huge attic fans and I loved them. We could close off some rooms and they would creat such a nice breeze throughout the house. The downside to them was they could be noisy.


Right now we have a huge industrial fan that we sit outside the patio door to blow cool air in in the evening & open the front door so the heat blows out. It helps a lot but is very noisy & you can't put it on until it starts to cool down outside


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never used the cordless phone when I was on-call, I was always afraid if I didn't get up to answer it I would just go back to sleep instead of running off to work????????


That would be a real risk- at least somewhere else in the room so you had to get out of bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, oh, my, the loveliest teapot cover ever!


As with the cowl I had posted it before but November 2016


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love scalloped potatoes, the cheesier the better. I've layered sweet potatoes, golden potatoes, and white potatoes and added mushrooms and leeks to the cream sauce and it became a fantastic special side dish with Easter ham.
> 
> I'm definitely going to try the cobb dip.


That's a very different way to do scalloped potatoes, I've never had them with cheese in. I may have to try this


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn - The flu can be so miserable. I'm glad that you're feeling better. Good news that your DH is a little more settled. Congratulations to your DD.

flyty1n - I think I would look for another plumber.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am back for a quick note. I have had the flu and although I wasn't terrible sick, it has hung on and hung on. I am now 3 weeks in and am still not up to par. I feel OK but have no energy. I don't remember a time in my life when I have watched so much TV and happy to do so. DH is doing fine. He has been complaining less the last couple of weeks which is nice. He got a new AC in his room and is much happier. He was miserable with the old one as it didn't really cool the room off. My new great-grandson, Killian, is doing so well. He is about 5 weeks old. He looks like a little doll. He is perfect in my eyes. Also my middle daughter took and passed her board for Physicians Assistant so we are pleased as can be. I understand that it is a very difficult test. Last I heard she didn't have a job yet but she hadn't been looking. Her focus was on studying for the test. I hope that I will be able to keep up now. I have been sick long enough so that I am very tired of not feeling well. Any yes, I did go to the doctor and this is just one of those things and will pass in time. Lots of rest and flluids and that is about all. I am looking forward to catching up with everyone.


I am so sorry you have been sick so long. Sending healing prayers. I am glad to hear that Ray is doing better, and is happier. Good that he has a new a/c unit in his room. Congratulations on the birth of Killian. And congratulations to your DD!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well better go and get milk then return so I can go to the football.
> Need to take the car as I have to drop something off on the way so the side gate can be finished. Then E can be outside for a short time without me worrying about her running onto the road. Not a safe yard for a child but she won't a problem out for a short while once the gate is in.
> Did I tell you last week she had trousers that were too big for her (fitted her well last winter with nappies!). She ran of at one point and came back with her trousers round her ankles and came back very happy, pants fall down. Never seen her run as often but she kept running just so they would fall down. Would run back to me with them round her ankles, then pull them up herself and run off again. And repeat the process with a happy grin on her face.


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Liz! I had to think fast!


And you did great!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth's first birthday party was a Mad Hatters Tea Party from Alice in Wonderland. SO of course a Dormouse in a tea pot was needed and a while rabbit. Dormouse by me, rabbit by Vicky. No white rabbit- they all include Elizabeth


That is really cute. I'm sure the Tea Party was enjoyed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami- I have noticed comment that people steer clear, thinking we are political.


Yes, I've noticed occasionally. In fact, one of the KP members that is local to me thought exactly that. I quickly told her otherwise. She would have joined in if it had been, by the sounds. I met her once at a local knit group. I have only been to that one once, as it is held on Saturday mornings, when DH is usually home, so I don't like to go then.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Although I wasn't active at the time, I remember him as well. Used to read occasionally - all his stories about the boys and of course his egg cosines! Never did figure out why he left so suddenly.


Dave used to post many patterns and I believe someone changed his patterns to suit herself. Dave was quite annoyed. Sam, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a very different way to do scalloped potatoes, I've never had them with cheese in. I may have to try this


I've never put cheese in mine either but my SIL does. Hers is quite tasty but I still like mine. I found a recipe that suggests cooking the sauce first and then adding it to the potatoes before putting in the oven. I tried it and it works quite well. If anyone's interested, I'll dig it out and post it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Funny what amuses them! I went for a walk with Caitlin the other day and she insisted she brought her doll and doll's buggy with us. Going along the road the conversation went something like this...
> C - My baby is getting fed up in that pram.
> Me - Is she?
> C - Yes....I'll let her watch something on my phone!
> ...


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Again where do the weeks go? Another one already.... Thankyou Julie for the lovely start off and for updating us on Zoe. I still miss her on here. And thanks to Kate and Margaret for our summary.
> 
> Today was a bit colder..only 13c but a little bit of sunshine now and then this afternoon. Penelope seems to be holding her own with the asthma so far this time.. not trip to hospital as yet anyway. She seemed fairly cheery today so she must be feeling a little better. My kids and the little ones are coming here tomorrow for most of the day.... yay. Havent seen my DS in 5 weeks so it should be nice.


I'm glad the girls are feeling better. Enjoy your visit. It sounds like you see your DS as often as I do mine!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will contribute a couple of favourite recipes for our new week. Tomorrow when the kids all come we are having for lunch sausages and also my scalloped potatoes. We we also share our favourite cob dip and I have made (for the first time) a jelly slice. I wont post the jelly slice recipe till I have tasted it tomorrow just in case..LOL.
> 
> Scalloped Potatoes. ... I make enough to feed around 5-6 people., so just use however many potatoes you think., peel and slice potatoes thinly and put in a baking dish... (I dont bother with layers for this). Add 1 chopped onion, a handful of diced bacon, salt and pepper. Mix into appprox 200ml cream about 1/2 teaspoon of Veggeta Gourmet stock and pour into dish. If you dont have or cant get Veggeta you can mix in 1 packet of french onion soup to the cream instead. Then sprinkle handful of grated tasty cheese. Cover and cook in oven 200c for around 1 and 1/2 hours.
> 
> ...


The scalloped potatoes sound good! What is Veggeta Gourmet stock?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> But they know what to do with old style phones as toys. One of the first things E said was Hello into the phone. And sometimes she has conversations with someone at the other end. Don't know if they would know what it was if she saw one. Or even one attached to the wall as we all only use mobiles without landines (and most are cordless now- can you remember how amazing it was that you could walk away from the immediate vicinity of the wall?)


Oh can I remember that! The phone when I grew up only had a cord that would stretch about 3 feet. When I got married and we put a phone in the kitchen, I got one with a really long cord. I could load/unload the dishwasher, cook, sit at the kitchen table, on the stairs or in the living room with it! My BFF and I would talk for hours and do what needed to be done while talking. I just couldn't do laundry or go upstairs. I still have that phone in the basement here at this house.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a very different way to do scalloped potatoes, I've never had them with cheese in. I may have to try this


I used my square cast iron skillet with some butter in the bottom and layered in the mandolin sliced potatoes for a nice thick layer, put it on the stove to start browning the bottom. Then added a creamy cheese sauce (gruyere works well) that has sauted onion, mushrooms, leeks, parsley, garlic and herbs as the next layer, and repeat. I then put it in a hot oven until potatoes were cooked through. I used a knife to loosen the edges and then turned it out onto a platter. It looked almost like a layer cake and just as delicious.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never put cheese in mine either but my SIL does. Hers is quite tasty but I still like mine. I found a recipe that suggests cooking the sauce first and then adding it to the potatoes before putting in the oven. I tried it and it works quite well. If anyone's interested, I'll dig it out and post it.


Sounds good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> One of our houses had an all house fan! My DH and ds installed it in the hallway of our previous house. It wa amazing how it cooled the house - we would run it at night as the temps drop quite drastically here from the daytime. Made it so we didn't have to run the air conditions until later in the day.


We have one here, but haven't used it in years. It's horribly noisy. You can't even hear the TV with it on. No way could we sleep with it on, as it is right out side our bedroom. It does help cool nicely though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I used my square cast iron skillet with some butter in the bottom and layered in the mandolin sliced potatoes for a nice thick layer, put it on the stove to start browning the bottom. Then added a creamy cheese sauce (gruyere works well) that has sauted onion, mushrooms, leeks, parsley, garlic and herbs as the next layer, and repeat. I then put it in a hot oven until potatoes were cooked through. I used a knife to loosen the edges and then turned it out onto a platter. It looked almost like a layer cake and just as delicious.


After reading all the delicious recipes I'm now off to find something to eat , I've been pulling weeds out for a good part of the day and digging a new flower bed , didn't realise it was 16. 50 , breakfast at 7 am was a long time ago


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Dave used to post many patterns and I believe someone changed his patterns to suit herself. Dave was quite annoyed. Sam, correct me if I'm wrong.


No, you're right, he got annoyed and went off in a huff.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Fireball Dave....oh yes....whatever happened there? I was too new at the time to get it.
> Joy, yes we do have central a/c and use it for sure. But both of us prefer the days when we can just leave all the doors and windows open. Can't stand running it for more than 3 or 4 hours. So I wait until the hottest part of the day 4 o'clock here and run it until about 7. It is horribly expensive nowadays. So that is also a factor.
> There was a movie with Debbie Reynolds and Tony Curtis about NY City in the 40's or early 50's and she had a block of ice by the window with a fan blowing over it to get some cool. I'll have to look that up on IMDB.


Where you are, you may not have much humidity. I don't know. However, we do here, and our renter called saying the house wouldn't cool down. DH called our HVAC guy, who came and checked things out with the gauges and all. EVerything checked out fine. DH told him that the renters liked to have the windows open. Ahhh, said the HVAC guy. Open windows lets the humidity in, saturating the house with humidity, which the a/c then has to run excessively to suck it all back out before doing much to cool it down. Which to me, means that it costs more to operate because it runs so much more to remove the humidity, than it would if it just had to run to cool the house. Although it works best if you set the temperature you want it to cool to at about 15 degrees less that the outside ambient temperature. We also run the ceiling fans most of the time, which helps it feel cooler. And really doesn't add to our electric bill.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> After reading all the delicious recipes I'm now off to find something to eat , I've been pulling weeds out for a good part of the day and digging a new flower bed , didn't realise it was 16. 50 , breakfast at 7 am was a long time ago


Me, too. I had whole grain cereal with fresh strawberries and yogurt for breakfast and I'm hungry again.

A friend of mine posted their group's Swedish dancing for the holiday on FB. I hope she makes it public so I can share it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you. His boss has called and was willing to send his drywall person to make it right, but Sis is a repair expert in many ways. She did all the body work on her 1959 International pickup, which turned out great. She says that the principles for body restoration and drywall restoration are the same. Who would have known? Monday will be the final day and the shower should then be ready to use in 48 more hours. The white paint will go on the walls by Sunday evening and we will be ready for the rest of the installastion.
> 
> Darowil, darling dormouse and teacup. Bet Elizabeth will love them forever.


I'm glad his boss was willing to fix it properly, at least. Nice that your DS can fix so many things, and do a great job! Enjoy your new shower when it's ready!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth's first birthday party was a Mad Hatters Tea Party from Alice in Wonderland. SO of course a Dormouse in a tea pot was needed and a while rabbit. Dormouse by me, rabbit by Vicky. No white rabbit- they all include Elizabeth


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a very different way to do scalloped potatoes, I've never had them with cheese in. I may have to try this


With cheese in them, we call them augratin potatoes. Yum!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jane is going out of town for the day. I will drive over later and let my Buddha Buddy out and then meditate with him. Perfect! I was looking for a way to feel normal with minimum energy expenditure!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds good!


Scalloped Potatoes

Butter or margarine 4 tbsp/60 ml
All purpose flour 4 tbsp/60 ml
salt 1-1/2 tsp/7 ml
pepper 1/8 tsp/.5 ml
Milk 2 cups/500 ml

In medium saucepan, melt butter. Stir in flour, salt and pepper. Add milk. Stir constantly until boiling. Remove from heat.

Slice 6 potatoes thinly . Slice 1 large onion thinly and separate into rings. Layer half potatoes and onions in 2 qt. (2.5L) casserole. Pour half sauce over. Layer rest of potatoes and onions on top. Cover with rest of sauce. Bake covered in 350F (180C) oven for 50 minutes. Uncover and bake 15 minutes more or until potatoes are tender.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It rained quite heavily overnight and it's cool today. Hopefully it will warm up this afternoon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Feeling pretty lousy. Had a fever for 2 nights now. I’m sure it will pass soon. Just hanging at home. DH is busy today with a band from Germany and his own band. They will rehearse and have dinner together. Hope I’m better for his concert tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Jane is going out of town for the day. I will drive over later and let my Buddha Buddy out and then meditate with him. Perfect! I was looking for a way to feel normal with minimum energy expenditure!


Sounds like a good solution.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, thanks for the update on Zoe. Sorry to hear about her dog. Glad she is well and congratulations on new DGC.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Feeling pretty lousy. Had a fever for 2 nights now. I'm sure it will pass soon. Just hanging at home. DH is busy today with a band from Germany and his own band. They will rehearse and have dinner together. Hope I'm better for his concert tomorrow.


I hope so, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Scalloped Potatoes
> 
> Butter or margarine 4 tbsp/60 ml
> All purpose flour 4 tbsp/60 ml
> ...


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Feeling pretty lousy. Had a fever for 2 nights now. I'm sure it will pass soon. Just hanging at home. DH is busy today with a band from Germany and his own band. They will rehearse and have dinner together. Hope I'm better for his concert tomorrow.


Feel better soon.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,
Was able to get all of last week’s TP read and the pages of this week. Had a busy week working with only a few hours of sleep. Most run were night ones and trying to sleep during the day is difficult. My last load was to deliver Friday night, but has been put off till Sunday. It’s going to Canada so dropping it in Detroit area for someone else to take it across. Two days layover to keep on van and since home was on the way, decided to go there instead of waiting in Michigan. Will deliver and then head home for at least 10 days of vacation. Can’t wait for KAP to start. Have two appts on Friday morning but the rest of the weekend is mine. Then my DD2 and I head south for a mini vacation. 

My two cents about the name of this group. It’s called Knitting Tea Party. Changing the name would confuse people as not everyone would know what Fika is. Maybe this needs to be added (non-political/non-religious) to avoid any negative connotations. JMO

Started a project on dpns last weekend. Only had short ones, so switched to two circs. But, I was able to control the dpns so will attempt again. I’ll post the project next week. Still need to finish my poncho, socks and shawl. Didn’t do any knitting/crochet this week as was too tired. 

Hope people are feeling better and are on the mend. Prayers sent up for those who need them. Love what the little ones say. My three DGGC love their electronics and are better at some things than the adults. Luckily their parents make sure to balance their screen time with more active things. 

Off to get a few things done. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, enjoy vacay!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. I had whole grain cereal with fresh strawberries and yogurt for breakfast and I'm hungry again.
> 
> A friend of mine posted their group's Swedish dancing for the holiday on FB. I hope she makes it public so I can share it.


Did they sing and dance to the Små Grodorna song ( little frogs ) don't know why but it's sung and danced too every midsummer , a very silly song and dance but very fun to do too ????

Lol I'm now singing the song ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's great you are feeling so much better & can get out & about more


For sure!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Scalloped Potatoes
> 
> Butter or margarine 4 tbsp/60 ml
> All purpose flour 4 tbsp/60 ml
> ...


Thank you Liz another one to try


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Feeling pretty lousy. Had a fever for 2 nights now. I'm sure it will pass soon. Just hanging at home. DH is busy today with a band from Germany and his own band. They will rehearse and have dinner together. Hope I'm better for his concert tomorrow.


Sorry to hear you are not very well Daralene hope you feel better soon ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A big thank you to everyone re my DH Stus birthday wishes. We had a lovely dinner of roast pork last night. I don’t make it often as the fat makes a big mess in the oven. So my job today will be oven cleaning. He has a meeting at his favourite place, Hampton Downs car racing track today so that means I can get on and do what I need to round here. 
Some yummy recipes to try from you folks. I love the cob one, have had it before at local pub and it’s really good. I think it would be nice using seafood like shrimps in it. Oh might have to work on a plan with that in mind.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

We just got back from Fiber Faire. As I knew many there, I walked around with DH, then let him wander. He hooked up with a spinner booth. The lady related as she had had brain injury from Tick Bite that took her 10 years to get back to where she is today. Still can't get her words out all the time. They related well as they were both kind people and he understood what she was talking about. She invited him to give a call and come see her sheep sometime. She let him use a chair and fed him crackers and cheese and grapes. They had a good time together when she was not waiting on customers, selling spinning wheels and dyed and natural sheep fleece. I was able to walk about and converse with those I met at the same time. Really funny when I met a group of people that I knew. Turns out that they did not know each other, yet, all thought that the others were with me. They all ended up introducing themselves as I was all confused and thought that they were with each other. The confusion was soon straightened as The ones that knew me were from various locations. I really didn't know who they were as they had seen us in a theatrical performance that my DH and I do once a year, at church @ Christmas time. 
I bought some natural spray that is supposed to keep ticks and mosquitoes off.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Right now we have a huge industrial fan that we sit outside the patio door to blow cool air in in the evening & open the front door so the heat blows out. It helps a lot but is very noisy & you can't put it on until it starts to cool down outside


It cools down sufficiently at night so we put a box fan in. Window on one side of the house, open all the other windows and cool the house during the night. Helps to start the day off cooler and then we don't need the air on quite as early. The nights when it stays too warm are miserable as then we have the air on at night as well. Makes the house so stuffy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Was able to get all of last week's TP read and the pages of this week. Had a busy week working with only a few hours of sleep. Most run were night ones and trying to sleep during the day is difficult. My last load was to deliver Friday night, but has been put off till Sunday. It's going to Canada so dropping it in Detroit area for someone else to take it across. Two days layover to keep on van and since home was on the way, decided to go there instead of waiting in Michigan. Will deliver and then head home for at least 10 days of vacation. Can't wait for KAP to start. Have two appts on Friday morning but the rest of the weekend is mine. Then my DD2 and I head south for a mini vacation.
> 
> My two cents about the name of this group. It's called Knitting Tea Party. Changing the name would confuse people as not everyone would know what Fika is. Maybe this needs to be added (non-political/non-religious) to avoid any negative connotations. JMO
> ...


Hope you all have a fantastic time at KAP Kathy


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh can I remember that! The phone when I grew up only had a cord that would stretch about 3 feet. When I got married and we put a phone in the kitchen, I got one with a really long cord. I could load/unload the dishwasher, cook, sit at the kitchen table, on the stairs or in the living room with it! My BFF and I would talk for hours and do what needed to be done while talking. I just couldn't do laundry or go upstairs. I still have that phone in the basement here at this house.


Lol I remember those times...and the cord would get so stretched! Loved it when we finally got a cordless one. But by then we had kids using the phone and they would leave it somewhere and we'd have to hunt it down.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We have one here, but haven't used it in years. It's horribly noisy. You can't even hear the TV with it on. No way could we sleep with it on, as it is right out side our bedroom. It does help cool nicely though.


It was right outside our bedroom and yes, it was extremely noisy! But the noise didn't bother us for some reason. I don't think I could handle the noise now.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Scalloped Potatoes
> 
> Butter or margarine 4 tbsp/60 ml
> All purpose flour 4 tbsp/60 ml
> ...


That's the recipe I use!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I agree. . .can't stand a stuffy house. If I put a fan on DH complains that he is cold. I slept in the recliner the other night as he was so cold.I went to LR and turned on a fan. Not as good sleep as in my own bed.Now I have kinks and crooks to work out, and rain kicks Arthur- Itis in to full gear. Can't win even when trying.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> It rained quite heavily overnight and it's cool today. Hopefully it will warm up this afternoon.


DH and I are traveling to Toronto next week for 2 weeks. Going to see the family out there. My dad is getting more frail so feel we should get out there should be a fine time, although I think we will be ready to be back home again. Last of the kids are leaving today.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Feeling pretty lousy. Had a fever for 2 nights now. I'm sure it will pass soon. Just hanging at home. DH is busy today with a band from Germany and his own band. They will rehearse and have dinner together. Hope I'm better for his concert tomorrow.


So sorry, hope you feel better in time for the concert.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I used my square cast iron skillet with some butter in the bottom and layered in the mandolin sliced potatoes for a nice thick layer, put it on the stove to start browning the bottom. Then added a creamy cheese sauce (gruyere works well) that has sauted onion, mushrooms, leeks, parsley, garlic and herbs as the next layer, and repeat. I then put it in a hot oven until potatoes were cooked through. I used a knife to loosen the edges and then turned it out onto a platter. It looked almost like a layer cake and just as delicious.


.

That sounds similar to my mom's; she layered potatoes with sliced onions and a medium thick white sauce and Spam. My kids gag at the thought of Spam, but I still think it's delicious in scalloped potatoes. We always called the ones with cheese au gratin. My daughter has made a sort of au gratin potatoes with cauliflower florets, shallots, gruyere cheese and cream. It was delicious!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> We just got back from Fiber Faire. As I knew many there, I walked around with DH, then let him wander. He hooked up with a spinner booth. The lady related as she had had brain injury from Tick Bite that took her 10 years to get back to where she is today. Still can't get her words out all the time. They related well as they were both kind people and he understood what she was talking about. She invited him to give a call and come see her sheep sometime. She let him use a chair and fed him crackers and cheese and grapes. They had a good time together when she was not waiting on customers, selling spinning wheels and dyed and natural sheep fleece. I was able to walk about and converse with those I met at the same time. Really funny when I met a group of people that I knew. Turns out that they did not know each other, yet, all thought that the others were with me. They all ended up introducing themselves as I was all confused and thought that they were with each other. The confusion was soon straightened as The ones that knew me were from various locations. I really didn't know who they were as they had seen us in a theatrical performance that my DH and I do once a year, at church @ Christmas time.
> I bought some natural spray that is supposed to keep ticks and mosquitoes off.


What a nice outing for both of you. Such a kind lady to take an interest in your husband. Sounds like a comedy of errors with your friends!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

That sounds very like my moms. They were so good!!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> What a nice outing for both of you. Such a kind lady to take an interest in your husband. Sounds like a comedy of errors with your friends!


Well said. Fiber Folk are kind. Sounds like a great day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> We just got back from Fiber Faire. As I knew many there, I walked around with DH, then let him wander. He hooked up with a spinner booth. The lady related as she had had brain injury from Tick Bite that took her 10 years to get back to where she is today. Still can't get her words out all the time. They related well as they were both kind people and he understood what she was talking about. She invited him to give a call and come see her sheep sometime. She let him use a chair and fed him crackers and cheese and grapes. They had a good time together when she was not waiting on customers, selling spinning wheels and dyed and natural sheep fleece. I was able to walk about and converse with those I met at the same time. Really funny when I met a group of people that I knew. Turns out that they did not know each other, yet, all thought that the others were with me. They all ended up introducing themselves as I was all confused and thought that they were with each other. The confusion was soon straightened as The ones that knew me were from various locations. I really didn't know who they were as they had seen us in a theatrical performance that my DH and I do once a year, at church @ Christmas time.
> I bought some natural spray that is supposed to keep ticks and mosquitoes off.


I'm glad your DH found someone he can relate to . It gave them both a new friend. And it gave you some time to wander comfortably. It sounds like you both had a nice day out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Lol I remember those times...and the cord would get so stretched! Loved it when we finally got a cordless one. But by then we had kids using the phone and they would leave it somewhere and we'd have to hunt it down.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> DH and I are traveling to Toronto next week for 2 weeks. Going to see the family out there. My dad is getting more frail so feel we should get out there should be a fine time, although I think we will be ready to be back home again. Last of the kids are leaving today.


Enjoy your time with your family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Feeling pretty lousy. Had a fever for 2 nights now. I'm sure it will pass soon. Just hanging at home. DH is busy today with a band from Germany and his own band. They will rehearse and have dinner together. Hope I'm better for his concert tomorrow.


It sounds to me like you're run down from all the travelling. I'm sure the recirculated air in the planes has a lot to do with feeling miserable. I hope you feel well enough to go to Bill's concert.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> We just got back from Fiber Faire. As I knew many there, I walked around with DH, then let him wander. He hooked up with a spinner booth. The lady related as she had had brain injury from Tick Bite that took her 10 years to get back to where she is today. Still can't get her words out all the time. They related well as they were both kind people and he understood what she was talking about. She invited him to give a call and come see her sheep sometime. She let him use a chair and fed him crackers and cheese and grapes. They had a good time together when she was not waiting on customers, selling spinning wheels and dyed and natural sheep fleece. I was able to walk about and converse with those I met at the same time. Really funny when I met a group of people that I knew. Turns out that they did not know each other, yet, all thought that the others were with me. They all ended up introducing themselves as I was all confused and thought that they were with each other. The confusion was soon straightened as The ones that knew me were from various locations. I really didn't know who they were as they had seen us in a theatrical performance that my DH and I do once a year, at church @ Christmas time.
> I bought some natural spray that is supposed to keep ticks and mosquitoes off.


I'm happy that you and your DH had an enjoyable day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That's the recipe I use!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:



> DH and I are traveling to Toronto next week for 2 weeks. Going to see the family out there. My dad is getting more frail so feel we should get out there should be a fine time, although I think we will be ready to be back home again. Last of the kids are leaving today.


I hope you have an enjoyable stay with your dad and that the weather is welcoming.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did they sing and dance to the Små Grodorna song ( little frogs ) don't know why but it's sung and danced too every midsummer , a very silly song and dance but very fun to do too ????
> 
> Lol I'm now singing the song ????


Not singing, but lots of different dances. I couldn't share my friend's post, but I was able to share each of the videos from the Swedish American Museum of Chicago's Midsommarfest. I like the human maypole one (at least that's my interpretation). Enjoy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> .
> 
> That sounds similar to my mom's; she layered potatoes with sliced onions and a medium thick white sauce and Spam. My kids gag at the thought of Spam, but I still think it's delicious in scalloped potatoes. We always called the ones with cheese au gratin. My daughter has made a sort of au gratin potatoes with cauliflower florets, shallots, gruyere cheese and cream. It was delicious!


Yes, labeling it an au gratin is more appropriate.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> *Summary of 15th June, 2018 by Darowil*
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-549119-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

My Buddha Buddy and I meditated, nice. Going to rest the rest of day. But, felt wonderful to escape bedroom.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks ladies for getting us started on another week of chattering. I'm just trying to catch up with everyone. I went to bed very early last night so didn't get on to the new Tea Party when it started. Had to be up early this morning for a trip to the coast with our walking group. I've just got in after a beautiful day beside the sea at Swanage which is down on our south coast. We had fantastic weather and did everything you're supposed to do at the seaside - lots of walking, lovely fish for lunch and an ice cream on the beach afterwards!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Thank you too Swedenme. I will take a look at our "local sock-it-to-me"
> Makes me think of Goldie Hawn and that show. We used to fall on the floor laughing. Was that Laugh In?


That was Laugh In, back in the 60s. I used to love that show. My that makes me feel old, it was more than 50 years ago!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks ladies for getting us started on another week of chattering. I'm just trying to catch up with everyone. I went to bed very early last night so didn't get on to the new Tea Party when it started. Had to be up early this morning for a trip to the coast with our walking group. I've just got in after a beautiful day beside the sea at Swanage which is down on our south coast. We had fantastic weather and did everything you're supposed to do at the seaside - lots of walking, lovely fish for lunch and an ice cream on the beach afterwards!


I was watching the Great British Baking Show and realized that there's another pronunciation for pecans:

Are they pee-KAHNs (me, in No. USA)
pee-CANs, 
PEE-cans (Gwen,? in So.USA)
pick-AHNs

I thought I heard it as PEE-cuns on the British show.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I am back for a quick note. I have had the flu and although I wasn't terrible sick, it has hung on and hung on. I am now 3 weeks in and am still not up to par. I feel OK but have no energy. I don't remember a time in my life when I have watched so much TV and happy to do so. DH is doing fine. He has been complaining less the last couple of weeks which is nice. He got a new AC in his room and is much happier. He was miserable with the old one as it didn't really cool the room off. My new great-grandson, Killian, is doing so well. He is about 5 weeks old. He looks like a little doll. He is perfect in my eyes. Also my middle daughter took and passed her board for Physicians Assistant so we are pleased as can be. I understand that it is a very difficult test. Last I heard she didn't have a job yet but she hadn't been looking. Her focus was on studying for the test. I hope that I will be able to keep up now. I have been sick long enough so that I am very tired of not feeling well. Any yes, I did go to the doctor and this is just one of those things and will pass in time. Lots of rest and flluids and that is about all. I am looking forward to catching up with everyone.


Good to see you back Marilyn and good to hear that your DH is happier. That certainly makes things easier for you. I'm sorry you're still battling the flu and hope you start to feel better very soon. You were probably very run down when it hit you and then it takes longer to recover. Just rest and enjoy that perfect little great grandson of yours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Funny what amuses them! I went for a walk with Caitlin the other day and she insisted she brought her doll and doll's buggy with us. Going along the road the conversation went something like this...
> C - My baby is getting fed up in that pram.
> Me - Is she?
> C - Yes....I'll let her watch something on my phone!
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma, Hope that you feel well enough to join your husbands concert. I am not a very good traveler. Always glad to be home .Too many germs traveling around every where you go. Always takes me time to settle in again. With a temperature, it sounds like you picked up a nasty virus or bacteria somewhere. Feel real well soon! {{{hugs}}} from long distance as I don't want what you have either.M-E


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks ladies for getting us started on another week of chattering. I'm just trying to catch up with everyone. I went to bed very early last night so didn't get on to the new Tea Party when it started. Had to be up early this morning for a trip to the coast with our walking group. I've just got in after a beautiful day beside the sea at Swanage which is down on our south coast. We had fantastic weather and did everything you're supposed to do at the seaside - lots of walking, lovely fish for lunch and an ice cream on the beach afterwards!


That sounds idyllic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for your concern. I’m pretty sure it is a short bug and I expect to be better tomorrow.

Hugs to all of you. Of course, virtual hugs since we don’t want to spread this. :sm06: :sm10:

Had Pepto Bismol before but today just tried some baking soda in water. DH’s grandma’s remedy. Often works.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Feeling pretty lousy. Had a fever for 2 nights now. I'm sure it will pass soon. Just hanging at home. DH is busy today with a band from Germany and his own band. They will rehearse and have dinner together. Hope I'm better for his concert tomorrow.


Hope you feel much better very soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> I guess that they lack the knowledge that the Brits have tea and crumpets and lemon curd when they need a break.
> I have not found this group to be political at all. Is it? Funny how people take an original meaning and turn it into something else...


We stay away from politics and religion on this tea party. We certainly have many valuable things to share and talk about without those issues being here. Love the recipes, pictures of travels, knitted items and so much more that we share here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was watching the Great British Baking Show and realized that there's another pronunciation for pecans:
> 
> Are they pee-KAHNs (me, in No. USA)
> pee-CANs,
> ...


I'm now saying pecans repeatedly ????I say Pee cans


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Thanks ladies for getting us started on another week of chattering. I'm just trying to catch up with everyone. I went to bed very early last night so didn't get on to the new Tea Party when it started. Had to be up early this morning for a trip to the coast with our walking group. I've just got in after a beautiful day beside the sea at Swanage which is down on our south coast. We had fantastic weather and did everything you're supposed to do at the seaside - lots of walking, lovely fish for lunch and an ice cream on the beach afterwards!


A perfect day , the weather has been lovely here too and set to continue and get even warmer this coming week


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm now saying pecans repeatedly ????I say Pee cans


Me too!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you so much Julie for the start!! Greatly appreciated.
> And thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary, I'll need that as there is no way I'll get caught up on the last 20 pages of last week, it's been crazy.
> But cousin's will be completely moved out and headed back to Alaska with the last load on Monday, so things will settle down that way, and Marla is able to let the special needs dog out herself in the mornings now, so I don't have to be up and out of the house at the crazy time of 8am (that's usually when I'm dragging my butt outta bed) lol, and vacation will be here the week of the 2nd.
> We decided to rent a car for the trip to Yellowstone this year, a bit pricey but good not to put the Buick through it this year, and kind of exciting to drive a newer car for a week, well for me to ride in a newer car for the week, D will drive, I'll knit, I do have my priorities, though I haven't knit but one day in the last 10.
> Now to try to catch you all before you get to far ahead. :sm04:


My work day is half over at 10 AM. I have already had my 1st work break before you are getting up. Too funny.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Have to tell you all a funny tale . Yesterday evening we were at BILs house , I was in the kitchen when I heard a little tapping , then it stopped and then started again , BIL said it was squirrel knocking on the door for his supper, he's always trying to make jokes so I just looked at him , then came the tapping again and when he opened the door there sat a little squirrel , BIL held out his hand with some food and squirrel started eating straight from his hand , next thing there were 4 more squirrels in the garden which he put food out for they were not as brave as the first one . SIL said he spends a small fortune on special foods for all the neighbour hood small birds and squirrels????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Finished cleaning the oven and microwave and it is all sparkling again. 
Having a break now with some leftover pavlova and a coffee before doing steam mop dance with kitchen tiled floor.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Me too!


At least it stopped me singing mamma Mia, can you guess what film I've been watching while knitting away on another small bolero , ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have to tell you all a funny tale . Yesterday evening we were at BILs house , I was in the kitchen when I heard a little tapping , then it stopped and then started again , BIL said it was squirrel knocking on the door for his supper, he's always trying to make jokes so I just looked at him , then came the tapping again and when he opened the door there sat a little squirrel , BIL held out his hand with some food and squirrel started eating straight from his hand , next thing there were 4 more squirrels in the garden which he put food out for they were not as brave as the first one . SIL said he spends a small fortune on special foods for all the neighbour hood small birds and squirrels????


Oh how cute! We don't have squirrels here and never seen a real one. Good on BIL for doing a kindness for wildlife.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Never again am I moving if I have to do it by myself. Some help today with moving fridge by that is basically it. So looking forward to work tomorrow so I can get a rest. Will also be arranging to keep hire Ute another 24 hrs, if possible, as I think that the final clean will be done tonight. 

Catch up again when I can.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you marilyn - happy to hear dh is becoming more content - and a new a/c should really make him feel better. so sorry you have the flu - it tends to stick around much too long. just keep listening to your your body and rest when it says rest. --- sam



Railyn said:


> I am back for a quick note. I have had the flu and although I wasn't terrible sick, it has hung on and hung on. I am now 3 weeks in and am still not up to par. I feel OK but have no energy. I don't remember a time in my life when I have watched so much TV and happy to do so. DH is doing fine. He has been complaining less the last couple of weeks which is nice. He got a new AC in his room and is much happier. He was miserable with the old one as it didn't really cool the room off. My new great-grandson, Killian, is doing so well. He is about 5 weeks old. He looks like a little doll. He is perfect in my eyes. Also my middle daughter took and passed her board for Physicians Assistant so we are pleased as can be. I understand that it is a very difficult test. Last I heard she didn't have a job yet but she hadn't been looking. Her focus was on studying for the test. I hope that I will be able to keep up now. I have been sick long enough so that I am very tired of not feeling well. Any yes, I did go to the doctor and this is just one of those things and will pass in time. Lots of rest and flluids and that is about all. I am looking forward to catching up with everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

then they are not reading very well - we are the KNITTING tea party. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami- I have noticed comment that people steer clear, thinking we are political.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like it too, but I also like remembering the roots with Fireball Dave and his British flair.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have to tell you all a funny tale . Yesterday evening we were at BILs house , I was in the kitchen when I heard a little tapping , then it stopped and then started again , BIL said it was squirrel knocking on the door for his supper, he's always trying to make jokes so I just looked at him , then came the tapping again and when he opened the door there sat a little squirrel , BIL held out his hand with some food and squirrel started eating straight from his hand , next thing there were 4 more squirrels in the garden which he put food out for they were not as brave as the first one . SIL said he spends a small fortune on special foods for all the neighbour hood small birds and squirrels????


That's sweet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you ever finish the sweaters you were commissioned to make along with several pair of socks. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you so much Julie for the start!! Greatly appreciated.
> And thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary, I'll need that as there is no way I'll get caught up on the last 20 pages of last week, it's been crazy.
> But cousin's will be completely moved out and headed back to Alaska with the last load on Monday, so things will settle down that way, and Marla is able to let the special needs dog out herself in the mornings now, so I don't have to be up and out of the house at the crazy time of 8am (that's usually when I'm dragging my butt outta bed) lol, and vacation will be here the week of the 2nd.
> We decided to rent a car for the trip to Yellowstone this year, a bit pricey but good not to put the Buick through it this year, and kind of exciting to drive a newer car for a week, well for me to ride in a newer car for the week, D will drive, I'll knit, I do have my priorities, though I haven't knit but one day in the last 10.
> Now to try to catch you all before you get to far ahead. :sm04:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I'm now saying pecans repeatedly ????I say Pee cans


Pee-cans= chamberpot under the bed. . .LOL


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Pee KAHNS here in California so far as I know.
But, I bet it's regional or something.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i was growing up - when you picked up the phone the operator said 'number please'. and if you didn't have the number you just told her who you wanted to talk to - she usually knew you it was and connected you. when we lived in lanark in the 40's our phone was on the wall in the dining room. --- sam



TNS said:


> So different from our childhoods! She will be setting up your phone for you. I wonder whether she would believe that old phones only made calls - and the old phone boxes had buttons A and B....


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh, and I love KTP, wouldn't change it for the world. Don't think of the other TP at all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Pee KAHNS here in California so far as I know.
> But, I bet it's regional or something.


Definitely. I'd just not heard that particular pronunciation. When Mary Berry said it, I was glad there was a graphic with spelling or I'd not known what she was saying.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Pee-cans= chamberpot under the bed. . .LOL


We say pee- cans for pecans.
As for pee-cans aka chamber pot = dunny! Or Loo. and sometimes known as the bog!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not to worry - i don't either. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto re the tea party. Sure don't see a need to change the name at this point. LOL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Feel much better now. 3 hour nap while it rained.I just made dinner and am ready to work all evening.
It is always good to catch up on sleep.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just had a message from Stu, the guys at the track paid for breakfast and have set up a free account for coffee whenever he wants it.
That is a lovely birthday surprise for him to enjoy today 24th his actual birthday!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so cool margaret - what a great tea cosey. --- sam



darowil said:


> Elizabeth's first birthday party was a Mad Hatters Tea Party from Alice in Wonderland. SO of course a Dormouse in a tea pot was needed and a while rabbit. Dormouse by me, rabbit by Vicky. No white rabbit- they all include Elizabeth


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is happening tomorrow? love the new avatar - that is such a sweet outfit. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Going to try your recipes Cathy or rightly said I'm Going to taste them as I e-mailed them to my niece , She and her aunt are going to make them for tomorrow as if we haven't already got enough food ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you hit the nail on the head. something about the format being changed. i was very sorry to see him go - his stories were such fun - the lad - his cosies - he was very witty. i wonder if he ever stops by just to read. --- sam



budasha said:


> Dave used to post many patterns and I believe someone changed his patterns to suit herself. Dave was quite annoyed. Sam, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never put cheese in mine either but my SIL does. Hers is quite tasty but I still like mine. I found a recipe that suggests cooking the sauce first and then adding it to the potatoes before putting in the oven. I tried it and it works quite well. If anyone's interested, I'll dig it out and post it.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe it is time to check in with the doctor. you take care of you - hear. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Feeling pretty lousy. Had a fever for 2 nights now. I'm sure it will pass soon. Just hanging at home. DH is busy today with a band from Germany and his own band. They will rehearse and have dinner together. Hope I'm better for his concert tomorrow.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Have to tell you all a funny tale . Yesterday evening we were at BILs house , I was in the kitchen when I heard a little tapping , then it stopped and then started again , BIL said it was squirrel knocking on the door for his supper, he's always trying to make jokes so I just looked at him , then came the tapping again and when he opened the door there sat a little squirrel , BIL held out his hand with some food and squirrel started eating straight from his hand , next thing there were 4 more squirrels in the garden which he put food out for they were not as brave as the first one . SIL said he spends a small fortune on special foods for all the neighbour hood small birds and squirrels????


Oh my goodness! That's too funny!! And really really cute! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Never again am I moving if I have to do it by myself. Some help today with moving fridge by that is basically it. So looking forward to work tomorrow so I can get a rest. Will also be arranging to keep hire Ute another 24 hrs, if possible, as I think that the final clean will be done tonight.
> 
> Catch up again when I can.


Hope you can get settled soon....having moved a fair amount I agree that moving is the pits! Strength and blessings


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a good day was had by all. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> We just got back from Fiber Faire. As I knew many there, I walked around with DH, then let him wander. He hooked up with a spinner booth. The lady related as she had had brain injury from Tick Bite that took her 10 years to get back to where she is today. Still can't get her words out all the time. They related well as they were both kind people and he understood what she was talking about. She invited him to give a call and come see her sheep sometime. She let him use a chair and fed him crackers and cheese and grapes. They had a good time together when she was not waiting on customers, selling spinning wheels and dyed and natural sheep fleece. I was able to walk about and converse with those I met at the same time. Really funny when I met a group of people that I knew. Turns out that they did not know each other, yet, all thought that the others were with me. They all ended up introducing themselves as I was all confused and thought that they were with each other. The confusion was soon straightened as The ones that knew me were from various locations. I really didn't know who they were as they had seen us in a theatrical performance that my DH and I do once a year, at church @ Christmas time.
> I bought some natural spray that is supposed to keep ticks and mosquitoes off.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pe kahn vs. pee can. ..regional dialects dictate pronunciation. Big college study done on this, shows regional maps and different pronunciations. I was just told it was more polite to say pe kahn, not at home either. Someone outside that I worked for, thought my vocabulary needed refinement. Most can not tell where I am from any more.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Pee-cans= chamberpot under the bed. . .LOL


????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> ????


This was saved , diluted and spread around the edge of the garden to keep deer away. Earlier It was saved and used for dying Indigo. They also experimented with feeding cows with news print and synthetic urine. What one can learn from others if you keep your ear peeled. I used to study up on the origination of words. English was pretty complicated until Mr Daniel Webster invented the dictionary.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Off to do more picking up to try to find 1st sock that is misplaced. 2nd sock is coming right along. 
NO second sock syndrome here. LOL


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I used my square cast iron skillet with some butter in the bottom and layered in the mandolin sliced potatoes for a nice thick layer, put it on the stove to start browning the bottom. Then added a creamy cheese sauce (gruyere works well) that has sauted onion, mushrooms, leeks, parsley, garlic and herbs as the next layer, and repeat. I then put it in a hot oven until potatoes were cooked through. I used a knife to loosen the edges and then turned it out onto a platter. It looked almost like a layer cake and just as delicious.


Your version of the recipe sounds deliciously different and I'm going to try it. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome colour wheel - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we had a great time and hope you did to and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. we always have fresh hot tea and there will be a comfy chair with you name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, I would love to have hiked beach with you. What a wonderful day. I always sleep better by the sea, or having been in nature all day. Just irons out all the tension and makes one glad to be alive.
Sonja, how fun to have squirrels at door. My son and I use to feed a gray squirrel. We’d sit on back stoop and he come down from trees and sit at bottom of stoop.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls, like your attitude.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

thewren said:


> welcome colour wheel - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we had a great time and hope you did to and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. we always have fresh hot tea and there will be a comfy chair with you name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Thank you for your warm welcome Sam; I always stop by to read the chatter on KTP and today I couldn't resist joining in. See you again. . . . Sally


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have to tell you all a funny tale . Yesterday evening we were at BILs house , I was in the kitchen when I heard a little tapping , then it stopped and then started again , BIL said it was squirrel knocking on the door for his supper, he's always trying to make jokes so I just looked at him , then came the tapping again and when he opened the door there sat a little squirrel , BIL held out his hand with some food and squirrel started eating straight from his hand , next thing there were 4 more squirrels in the garden which he put food out for they were not as brave as the first one . SIL said he spends a small fortune on special foods for all the neighbour hood small birds and squirrels????


At least the squirrel was polite and knocked! :sm23:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like it too, but I also like remembering the roots with Fireball Dave and his British flair.


I remember that time also, Jeanette but I also remember not sensing any offering of welcome when I first attempted to enter any conversations. So, I lurked, getting to know names and locations as well as learning new things about knitting and other parts of our world's cultures/societies. I'll always be grateful for Sam's welcoming inclusion to newcomers. I learned some things from Dave--most emphatically his sense of British ''class'' separation and almost a sense of distaste toward anything American, particularly our knitting skills and the open acceptance of others. I know, much of that acceptance has changed in the last 2 years. It is embarrassing to many of us in this country. However. . . .

The other point which surprised me was his asking Sam to monitor this forum--but not completely. After all, we were a bunch of women, and Sam was virtually the only other male who was here consistently. I don't know if Dave approached any of the talented knitters from the Commonwealth before he approached Sam, but my experiences before Dave stepped down would never have showed me that he might even considered that option.

I don't deny that Dave was a talented knitter and an interesting observer of his daily activities. but his posts most often struck me as verging on the patronizing because the rest of us were women and some were not from the UK. I'm so glad that I stuck it out, not ever expecting that Dave would move away from this forum. Gratitude for the interactions among us over these years has brightened my life and enlightened me about the larger world and the harmony and support among the entire gathering around the Tea Party table.

Thank you all for enriching my life.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you hit the nail on the head. something about the format being changed. i was very sorry to see him go - his stories were such fun - the lad - his cosies - he was very witty. i wonder if he ever stops by just to read. --- sam


Didn't he discover someone was selling his designs online? I would be furious too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> pe kahn vs. pee can. ..regional dialects dictate pronunciation. Big college study done on this, shows regional maps and different pronunciations. I was just told it was more polite to say pe kahn, not at home either. Someone outside that I worked for, thought my vocabulary needed refinement. Most can not tell where I am from any more.


We say puh KAHN! However you say it, they're delicious.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Colour wheel said:


> Thank you for your warm welcome Sam; I always stop by to read the chatter on KTP and today I couldn't resist joining in. See you again. . . . Sally


Welcome to the tea party. I am glad that you shared in the conversation. What do you like to knit?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> We say puh KAHN! However you say it, they're delicious.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Today was a long day. I worked 9 and 3/4 hours starting at 4 AM. I came home around 3 this afternoon and took a break for about 2 hours and then took Matthew with me to do errands for another 3 hours. I am home for the evening now. Hopefully I will get a few loads of laundry done tonight. Tomorrow is another non stop day for me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Colourwheel, welcome, so glad Sam welcomed you. Sometimes we talk a lot and I tend to rush through and miss New avatars. Stop by often.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> .
> 
> That sounds similar to my mom's; she layered potatoes with sliced onions and a medium thick white sauce and Spam. My kids gag at the thought of Spam, but I still think it's delicious in scalloped potatoes. We always called the ones with cheese au gratin. My daughter has made a sort of au gratin potatoes with cauliflower florets, shallots, gruyere cheese and cream. It was delicious!


We occasionally eat Spam. DH likes it fried, cut in strips & put in scrambled eggs. I'll have to try it with potatoes.
I've never seen gueyere cheese here. I usually use mild cheddar to make cheese sauce.
I make baked macaroni & cheese with cooked cheese sauce but must confess when I make scalloped potatoes I use mushroom soup & milk on them.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> At least the squirrel was polite and knocked! :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was watching the Great British Baking Show and realized that there's another pronunciation for pecans:
> 
> Are they pee-KAHNs (me, in No. USA)
> pee-CANs,
> ...


We call them PEE cans


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have to tell you all a funny tale . Yesterday evening we were at BILs house , I was in the kitchen when I heard a little tapping , then it stopped and then started again , BIL said it was squirrel knocking on the door for his supper, he's always trying to make jokes so I just looked at him , then came the tapping again and when he opened the door there sat a little squirrel , BIL held out his hand with some food and squirrel started eating straight from his hand , next thing there were 4 more squirrels in the garden which he put food out for they were not as brave as the first one . SIL said he spends a small fortune on special foods for all the neighbour hood small birds and squirrels????


Cute, did you get photos?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pacer said:


> Today was a long day. I worked 9 and 3/4 hours starting at 4 AM. I came home around 3 this afternoon and took a break for about 2 hours and then took Matthew with me to do errands for another 3 hours. I am home for the evening now. Hopefully I will get a few loads of laundry done tonight. Tomorrow is another non stop day for me.


Glad that you have so much energy for Mathew. Some days seem to never end, that is why I take a nap, can then start over. Best wishes for strength.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> when i was growing up - when you picked up the phone the operator said 'number please'. and if you didn't have the number you just told her who you wanted to talk to - she usually knew you it was and connected you. when we lived in lanark in the 40's our phone was on the wall in the dining room. --- sam


When I was a teenager we were on a party line with 16 families????sure didn't get to use it much & the whole community knew everyone's business???? when we moved to the farm, we had to pay for a private line -$1000- since I was on call & couldn't have a party line, about 5 years later they went to all private lines. My cousin told me my paternal Grandma (she died before I was born)used to speak Gaelic with her mom so the neighbors didn't know their business????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, I would love to have hiked beach with you. What a wonderful day. I always sleep better by the sea, or having been in nature all day. Just irons out all the tension and makes one glad to be alive.
> Sonja, how fun to have squirrels at door. My son and I use to feed a gray squirrel. We'd sit on back stoop and he come down from trees and sit at bottom of stoop.


Do any of you have black squirrels? I saw them in Ontario but we don't have them here. They're cute little things but DH doesn't like them, they get in the combine & seeder & make a terrible mess that's hard to clean out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Colour wheel said:


> Thank you for your warm welcome Sam; I always stop by to read the chatter on KTP and today I couldn't resist joining in. See you again. . . . Sally


I hope you will join in so we can get to know you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was watching the Great British Baking Show and realized that there's another pronunciation for pecans:
> 
> Are they pee-KAHNs (me, in No. USA)
> pee-CANs,
> ...


PeeCANS has never sounded appetizing! Pekahns for me!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Well......the living room is much neater, but no 1st sock. . .on to next room Ha,Ha,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm now saying pecans repeatedly ????I say Pee cans


Who wants to eat a pee can? Yuck! :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Never again am I moving if I have to do it by myself. Some help today with moving fridge by that is basically it. So looking forward to work tomorrow so I can get a rest. Will also be arranging to keep hire Ute another 24 hrs, if possible, as I think that the final clean will be done tonight.
> 
> Catch up again when I can.


Sorry to hear you didn't get much help. Good luck.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Pee-cans= chamberpot under the bed. . .LOL


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, hope you are feeling back to normal soon.

Mary, I hope you get a good rest on your vacation, you put in such long hours.

Kathy, enjoy your vacation 

It’s been very hot & humid today, there are some nasty black clouds floating about but the radar looks like the storm will go south of us. We are under a severe storm watch.
I puttered in the garden this morning & made a cake, then my friend came for tea this afternoon. We then went to my sisters cabin to meet DS1, he’s been wanting to put a dock in the lake at his in-laws cabin but the cost was crazy. A couple of weeks ago there was a terrible storm at my sisters cabin & their dock was tossed out of the lake & bashed around, apparently 7 foot waves on the lake????anyway their dock will be replaced by insurance & DS is able to buy the 4 sections he needs from the “wrecked” ones & DH & him will fix them up to work for about 20% of the original new cost so he’s pretty happy. We took the flat deck trailer out there but he discovered he will need more help than just us so will go back later in the week when DS 2 is home & get a couple of friends too. The bank is very steep so I’m glad we didn’t have to help carry them up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Colour wheel said:


> Your version of the recipe sounds deliciously different and I'm going to try it. Thank you.


Welcome to our tea table!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Colour wheel said:


> Thank you for your warm welcome Sam; I always stop by to read the chatter on KTP and today I couldn't resist joining in. See you again. . . . Sally


We're glad you did! Visit as often as you like.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are looking forward to see you again. --- sam



Colour wheel said:


> Thank you for your warm welcome Sam; I always stop by to read the chatter on KTP and today I couldn't resist joining in. See you again. . . . Sally


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I remember that time also, Jeanette but I also remember not sensing any offering of welcome when I first attempted to enter any conversations. So, I lurked, getting to know names and locations as well as learning new things about knitting and other parts of our world's cultures/societies. I'll always be grateful for Sam's welcoming inclusion to newcomers. I learned some things from Dave--most emphatically his sense of British ''class'' separation and almost a sense of distaste toward anything American, particularly our knitting skills and the open acceptance of others. I know, much of that acceptance has changed in the last 2 years. It is embarrassing to many of us in this country. However. . . .
> 
> The other point which surprised me was his asking Sam to monitor this forum--but not completely. After all, we were a bunch of women, and Sam was virtually the only other male who was here consistently. I don't know if Dave approached any of the talented knitters from the Commonwealth before he approached Sam, but my experiences before Dave stepped down would never have showed me that he might even considered that option.
> 
> ...


I'm sure glad Sam made both you & I feel welcome enough to join in


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Sorlenna said:


> We have our political views, of course, but we do not discuss them here. The thread is neutral, just a gathering of friends. KP has plenty of other places to wax political--I prefer being here!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I like that image; Sam can be the Mad Hatter? LOL


Maatje said:


> Yes, I never even gave it a thought. Actually tea party for some reason makes me think of Alice in Wonderland..lol.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do any of you have black squirrels? I saw them in Ontario but we don't have them here. They're cute little things but DH doesn't like them, they get in the combine & seeder & make a terrible mess that's hard to clean out


There are some about an hour away from us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you joy - looking forward to seeing you and don in a week. i'm trying to build up some more energy. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I remember that time also, Jeanette but I also remember not sensing any offering of welcome when I first attempted to enter any conversations. So, I lurked, getting to know names and locations as well as learning new things about knitting and other parts of our world's cultures/societies. I'll always be grateful for Sam's welcoming inclusion to newcomers. I learned some things from Dave--most emphatically his sense of British ''class'' separation and almost a sense of distaste toward anything American, particularly our knitting skills and the open acceptance of others. I know, much of that acceptance has changed in the last 2 years. It is embarrassing to many of us in this country. However. . . .
> 
> The other point which surprised me was his asking Sam to monitor this forum--but not completely. After all, we were a bunch of women, and Sam was virtually the only other male who was here consistently. I don't know if Dave approached any of the talented knitters from the Commonwealth before he approached Sam, but my experiences before Dave stepped down would never have showed me that he might even considered that option.
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome, color wheel! We are happy to have you join in whenever you feel like it. 

Marilyn C. from Minneapolis.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love this....


darowil said:


> Elizabeth's first birthday party was a Mad Hatters Tea Party from Alice in Wonderland. SO of course a Dormouse in a tea pot was needed and a while rabbit. Dormouse by me, rabbit by Vicky. No white rabbit- they all include Elizabeth


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think he thought that would happen - his patterns came in one format - and they were changing it over to another format (word document). --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Didn't he discover someone was selling his designs online? I would be furious too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This recipe is how my mom made it and taught us to do with the exception of adding in a layered of ground beef. 
To me it is the idea comfort food.


budasha said:


> Scalloped Potatoes
> 
> Butter or margarine 4 tbsp/60 ml
> All purpose flour 4 tbsp/60 ml
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe i should change my name on my avatar. except i forgot how i did it. ---- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I like that image; Sam can be the Mad Hatter? LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes a lot of southerners say PEE-cans but I've always said pick-AHNS. Must be my mom's influence and she was from Pennsylvania. My dad's family from Texas said PEE-cans.


RookieRetiree said:


> I was watching the Great British Baking Show and realized that there's another pronunciation for pecans:
> 
> Are they pee-KAHNs (me, in No. USA)
> pee-CANs,
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

One of the reasons I joined was Sam. He has a welcoming face and message that makes one feel comfortable for the entire group. Have you ever had trolls or negativity on this individual site. Kp is awful lots of the time.
I have to say before this TP meant Toilet Paper on the grocery list and this household only drinks Tea.LOL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to see you joy - looking forward to seeing you and don in a week. i'm trying to build up some more energy. --- sam


We are so looking forward to seeing you and all the others who are coming next weekend, Sam. You will be a sight for tired eyes for certain. :sm11: :sm11:

A brief break from the Take Flight challenges will be quite welcome. I'll miss the folks we see regularly and the newbies who are beginning to join us rather regularly for lunch and Saturday's brunch. We are 2 blocks east of the town square and quite close to the VA office building as well as the SS offices/city agencies building; so we have many who are beginning to learn that we are here and what we do and the spirit of our facility. They like us. :sm24: :sm24:

Do I remember correctly that Paula and Bob Brackett will be missing this year? Don is looking forward to having Gary's help with the grilling for supper, I'm sure.

Back to Bible study prep. Maybe TTYL.

Ohio Joy
:sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How delightful!


Swedenme said:


> Have to tell you all a funny tale . Yesterday evening we were at BILs house , I was in the kitchen when I heard a little tapping , then it stopped and then started again , BIL said it was squirrel knocking on the door for his supper, he's always trying to make jokes so I just looked at him , then came the tapping again and when he opened the door there sat a little squirrel , BIL held out his hand with some food and squirrel started eating straight from his hand , next thing there were 4 more squirrels in the garden which he put food out for they were not as brave as the first one . SIL said he spends a small fortune on special foods for all the neighbour hood small birds and squirrels????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Stu. What a nice gift from the guys at the track.


Fan said:


> Just had a message from Stu, the guys at the track paid for breakfast and have set up a free account for coffee whenever he wants it.
> That is a lovely birthday surprise for him to enjoy today 24th his actual birthday!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like Sam, I do hope you'll join in again. Welcome!


Colour wheel said:


> Thank you for your warm welcome Sam; I always stop by to read the chatter on KTP and today I couldn't resist joining in. See you again. . . . Sally


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You said this so well jheiens. I too have been blessed by getting to know the people here and welcome attitude shown to newbies.


jheiens said:


> I remember that time also, Jeanette but I also remember not sensing any offering of welcome when I first attempted to enter any conversations. So, I lurked, getting to know names and locations as well as learning new things about knitting and other parts of our world's cultures/societies. I'll always be grateful for Sam's welcoming inclusion to newcomers. I learned some things from Dave--most emphatically his sense of British ''class'' separation and almost a sense of distaste toward anything American, particularly our knitting skills and the open acceptance of others. I know, much of that acceptance has changed in the last 2 years. It is embarrassing to many of us in this country. However. . . .
> 
> The other point which surprised me was his asking Sam to monitor this forum--but not completely. After all, we were a bunch of women, and Sam was virtually the only other male who was here consistently. I don't know if Dave approached any of the talented knitters from the Commonwealth before he approached Sam, but my experiences before Dave stepped down would never have showed me that he might even considered that option.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> One of the reasons I joined was Sam. He has a welcoming face and message that makes one feel comfortable for the entire group. Have you ever had trolls or negativity on this individual site. Kp is awful lots of the time.
> I have to say before this TP meant Toilet Paper on the grocery list and this household only drinks Tea.LOL


To means the same on my grocery list! DH drinks coffee, and I only drink water or tea. You would love Sam if you could meet him!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We are so looking forward to seeing you and all the others who are coming next weekend, Sam. You will be a sight for tired eyes for certain. :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> A brief break from the Take Flight challenges will be quite welcome. I'll miss the folks we see regularly and the newbies who are beginning to join us rather regularly for lunch and Saturday's brunch. We are 2 blocks east of the town square and quite close to the VA office building as well as the SS offices/city agencies building; so we have many who are beginning to learn that we are here and what we do and the spirit of our facility. They like us. :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> ...


I didn't know that Paula and Bob aren't coming! They will be missed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

DH made room reservations for me today so I don't have to drive the RV next week. I'm not sure I can manage the RV that far right now. I will have enough trouble with my hands just driving the Expiration that far. Carpel tunnel is not playing nice when driving. I'm not getting much knitting or crocheting done either. Oh well,. I am happy just getting to go and see everyone!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot! TTYL


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We occasionally eat Spam. DH likes it fried, cut in strips & put in scrambled eggs. I'll have to try it with potatoes.
> I've never seen gueyere cheese here. I usually use mild cheddar to make cheese sauce.
> I make baked macaroni & cheese with cooked cheese sauce but must confess when I make scalloped potatoes I use mushroom soup & milk on them.


My DH loves spam. We always took it with us when camping and DH would slice it very thin and then fry it until crispy. When we first immigrated my mom found it to be a cheaper source of meat, at least i think that's why she bought it, and would add it to mac and cheese.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was a teenager we were on a party line with 16 families????sure didn't get to use it much & the whole community knew everyone's business???? when we moved to the farm, we had to pay for a private line -$1000- since I was on call & couldn't have a party line, about 5 years later they went to all private lines. My cousin told me my paternal Grandma (she died before I was born)used to speak Gaelic with her mom so the neighbors didn't know their business????


My father in law was a preacher in northern Alberta - he could never discuss any business on the phone as when his ring rang he could always hear multiple clicks of people picking up the phone to listen in!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I make a salad with a little macaroni with lots of cold veggies and cubed spam. . . one of DH and kids favorites.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure glad Sam made both you & I feel welcome enough to join in


Yes! He sure did make me feel welcome, in fact you all did.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> maybe i should change my name on my avatar. except i forgot how i did it. ---- sam


Ha! I think you should!! Lol


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We are so looking forward to seeing you and all the others who are coming next weekend, Sam. You will be a sight for tired eyes for certain. :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> A brief break from the Take Flight challenges will be quite welcome. I'll miss the folks we see regularly and the newbies who are beginning to join us rather regularly for lunch and Saturday's brunch. We are 2 blocks east of the town square and quite close to the VA office building as well as the SS offices/city agencies building; so we have many who are beginning to learn that we are here and what we do and the spirit of our facility. They like us. :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> ...


Where is Paula these days? Now if y'all were closer to Toronto I could slip over for a day since we'll be there during the time you are all in Ohio?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was a teenager we were on a party line with 16 families????sure didn't get to use it much & the whole community knew everyone's business???? when we moved to the farm, we had to pay for a private line -$1000- since I was on call & couldn't have a party line, about 5 years later they went to all private lines. My cousin told me my paternal Grandma (she died before I was born)used to speak Gaelic with her mom so the neighbors didn't know their business????


We had 4 families on the farm party line. We had special dialing and rings for each family. Each time the phone rang, we knew who was using the phone. When wanting to make a call, we'd pick up the phone and if it were in use, it wasn't unusual to say,,,"oops sorry, give me the signal when you're off". Remember Petticoat Junction?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to see you joy - looking forward to seeing you and don in a week. i'm trying to build up some more energy. --- sam


I hope you are feeling great by then so you can enjoy the company


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> My father in law was a preacher in northern Alberta - he could never discuss any business on the phone as when his ring rang he could always hear multiple clicks of people picking up the phone to listen in!


????????not surprising. Where in Alberta was he, do you remember? We are considered "north" in the province but are really only about 1/2 way north to south but there really isn't much civilization north of us


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I make a salad with a little macaroni with lots of cold veggies and cubed spam. . . one of DH and kids favorites.


I've never put it in salad, something else to try.

I make my macaroni salad a little different than most people here. I mix macaroni or other pasta with celery, grated carrots, peas- either regular ones (in winter I throw in frozen ones & they thaw by serving time)or chopped snap peas. Then make a dressing of miracle whip, mustard & a little sugar. My sister puts Velveeta cheese in hers & I don't like that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Pee-cans= chamberpot under the bed. . .LOL


That made me laugh ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what is happening tomorrow? love the new avatar - that is such a sweet outfit. --- sam


Swedish people celebrate midsummer Sam , it's a public holiday in Sweden and lots of festivities and parties go on throughout the country , we are having our own midsummer party this afternoon at my nieces the weather is perfect and I will definitely eat way to much food ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> pe kahn vs. pee can. ..regional dialects dictate pronunciation. Big college study done on this, shows regional maps and different pronunciations. I was just told it was more polite to say pe kahn, not at home either. Someone outside that I worked for, thought my vocabulary needed refinement. Most can not tell where I am from any more.


How rude, hard to say anything when you were working for the person but I would have been tempted
Had a Dutch BIL who told me I spoke beautiful English when I first came to live in England but I had now picked up the regional dialect ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> At least the squirrel was polite and knocked! :sm23:


It was so funny to see the little squirrel just sat there waiting , he does this every evening


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Who wants to eat a pee can? Yuck! :sm23:


Never connected pecans with Pee cans before but I'm sure I will now , may have to just eat walnuts from now on ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy!
> That is good Penelope is holding her own. It has been quite a winter for her in particular, and we have more than 2 months still to go.


Yep 2 months more to go. She seemed good today, hasnt as yet needed ventolin today which is good. And eating pretty well also so her throat must be feeling bit better too. We all had a good day, lovely to have them here all together. It was very relaxed lunch... cob dip followed by sausages in bread then the jelly slice and DD's lemon slice. Maybe not a very healthy lunch but yummy. Its cold today no sun and 13c.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was a lovely idea, Cathy! Thanks so much for filling out where I had been unable!


 :sm24: Just thought I would share a couple of favourites. Will post the jelly slice one shortly.. it was good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Going to try your recipes Cathy or rightly said I'm Going to taste them as I e-mailed them to my niece , She and her aunt are going to make them for tomorrow as if we haven't already got enough food ????


 :sm24: Let me know what you think.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I do similar to the potato one. Use sausages instead of bacon. Layer the potatoes, the sausages, vegies- usually use carrots and frozen peas and corn, grated cheese and mixed herbs. Instead of cream I just use milk and we use this as a meal. Great way to use up extra sausages.
> 
> I have done cobs but not this one. It sounds good so I will copy it and try it sometime.


Would you share your favourite cobb dip one?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> The scalloped potatoes sound good! What is Veggeta Gourmet stock?


Here is a link to explain. It is just a fancy stock powder really. Nice added to things though. But you can substitute a packet of french onion soup added to the cream. I have used that also and is very nice too.

https://www.vegeta.com.au/au/products/original/vegeta-gourmet-stock-powder


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I used my square cast iron skillet with some butter in the bottom and layered in the mandolin sliced potatoes for a nice thick layer, put it on the stove to start browning the bottom. Then added a creamy cheese sauce (gruyere works well) that has sauted onion, mushrooms, leeks, parsley, garlic and herbs as the next layer, and repeat. I then put it in a hot oven until potatoes were cooked through. I used a knife to loosen the edges and then turned it out onto a platter. It looked almost like a layer cake and just as delicious.


Yum, that sounds yummy. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Feeling pretty lousy. Had a fever for 2 nights now. I'm sure it will pass soon. Just hanging at home. DH is busy today with a band from Germany and his own band. They will rehearse and have dinner together. Hope I'm better for his concert tomorrow.


Oh dear, I hope you feel better very soon. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm now saying pecans repeatedly ????I say Pee cans


I keep saying it too to work out how I say it..LOL. I think I say pee can ... not really an emphasis on either part of the word.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Have to tell you all a funny tale . Yesterday evening we were at BILs house , I was in the kitchen when I heard a little tapping , then it stopped and then started again , BIL said it was squirrel knocking on the door for his supper, he's always trying to make jokes so I just looked at him , then came the tapping again and when he opened the door there sat a little squirrel , BIL held out his hand with some food and squirrel started eating straight from his hand , next thing there were 4 more squirrels in the garden which he put food out for they were not as brave as the first one . SIL said he spends a small fortune on special foods for all the neighbour hood small birds and squirrels????


Oh wow, how adorable is that?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Never again am I moving if I have to do it by myself. Some help today with moving fridge by that is basically it. So looking forward to work tomorrow so I can get a rest. Will also be arranging to keep hire Ute another 24 hrs, if possible, as I think that the final clean will be done tonight.
> 
> Catch up again when I can.


That is such a shame that you had no one to help., hope things quieten down for you now as you settle in. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I like that image; Sam can be the Mad Hatter? LOL


 :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you for opening on such a short notice. Was very interesting to read. Hope all is well with KayJo


 :sm24: Kaye Jo was fine- just had had a very busy day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Although I wasn't active at the time, I remember him as well. Used to read occasionally - all his stories about the boys and of course his egg cosines! Never did figure out why he left so suddenly.


Took most of us totally by surprise!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, wow, scares me sometimes how children want to spend time on phones/computers rather than being outside. Sorry, no bad on dear Caitlin, just life today,
> 
> Julie, so glad you are exercising.


Thank you, Joy- I got out again today- although I did not walk as far. But it is hard to motivate when wet or in the intense heat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's great you are feeling so much better & can get out & about more


Maybe it is the Scot in me- in cold weather I wrap up and get out even so! Got my new blue gloves finished and wore them today- was very glad I had them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Definitely. I'd just not heard that particular pronunciation. When Mary Berry said it, I was glad there was a graphic with spelling or I'd not known what she was saying.


That's because she's quite posh!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I remember that time also, Jeanette but I also remember not sensing any offering of welcome when I first attempted to enter any conversations. So, I lurked, getting to know names and locations as well as learning new things about knitting and other parts of our world's cultures/societies. I'll always be grateful for Sam's welcoming inclusion to newcomers. I learned some things from Dave--most emphatically his sense of British ''class'' separation and almost a sense of distaste toward anything American, particularly our knitting skills and the open acceptance of others. I know, much of that acceptance has changed in the last 2 years. It is embarrassing to many of us in this country. However. . . .
> 
> The other point which surprised me was his asking Sam to monitor this forum--but not completely. After all, we were a bunch of women, and Sam was virtually the only other male who was here consistently. I don't know if Dave approached any of the talented knitters from the Commonwealth before he approached Sam, but my experiences before Dave stepped down would never have showed me that he might even considered that option.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Didn't he discover someone was selling his designs online? I would be furious too.


I don't think so, I think it was only that someone (I can remember who, but probably better not to drag it up again, let's just say a nicer, kinder person you couldn't meet) adapted his motif patterns into something other than an egg cosy and he took umbrage.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Feeling pretty lousy. Had a fever for 2 nights now. I'm sure it will pass soon. Just hanging at home. DH is busy today with a band from Germany and his own band. They will rehearse and have dinner together. Hope I'm better for his concert tomorrow.


I hope you're feeling better soon and able to go to DHs concert tomorrow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was watching the Great British Baking Show and realized that there's another pronunciation for pecans:
> 
> Are they pee-KAHNs (me, in No. USA)
> pee-CANs,
> ...


Yes, we mostly say PEE-cuns in the UK, though the very first time I ever heard of them was from an American lady and she called them pee-KAHNs so I tend to still call them that.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Have to tell you all a funny tale . Yesterday evening we were at BILs house , I was in the kitchen when I heard a little tapping , then it stopped and then started again , BIL said it was squirrel knocking on the door for his supper, he's always trying to make jokes so I just looked at him , then came the tapping again and when he opened the door there sat a little squirrel , BIL held out his hand with some food and squirrel started eating straight from his hand , next thing there were 4 more squirrels in the garden which he put food out for they were not as brave as the first one . SIL said he spends a small fortune on special foods for all the neighbour hood small birds and squirrels????


My MIL used to feed the squirrels. She bought Bandits (individual chocolate biscuits in a foil wrapper)specially for them. She said they complained if she didn't take the wrapper off for them. They just sat there holding the biscuit in their paws munching their way through a whole biscuit each!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Finished cleaning the oven and microwave and it is all sparkling again.
> Having a break now with some leftover pavlova and a coffee before doing steam mop dance with kitchen tiled floor.


Oh, what I'd give for a sparkling oven. Could you pop over here Fan - no rush, finish your coffee first!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Oh, what I'd give for a sparkling oven. Could you pop over here Fan - no rush, finish your coffee first!


 :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Oh, what I'd give for a sparkling oven. Could you pop over here Fan - no rush, finish your coffee first!


And then travel northwards , but like Angela says no rush ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And you did great!


Thanks Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, I've noticed occasionally. In fact, one of the KP members that is local to me thought exactly that. I quickly told her otherwise. She would have joined in if it had been, by the sounds. I met her once at a local knit group. I have only been to that one once, as it is held on Saturday mornings, when DH is usually home, so I don't like to go then.


 :sm24: 
Others can be daunted because we have got to know each other so well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Dave used to post many patterns and I believe someone changed his patterns to suit herself. Dave was quite annoyed. Sam, correct me if I'm wrong.


I seem to remenber something riled him about inappropriate colour changes of the Netherland's flag, or some such.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I used my square cast iron skillet with some butter in the bottom and layered in the mandolin sliced potatoes for a nice thick layer, put it on the stove to start browning the bottom. Then added a creamy cheese sauce (gruyere works well) that has sauted onion, mushrooms, leeks, parsley, garlic and herbs as the next layer, and repeat. I then put it in a hot oven until potatoes were cooked through. I used a knife to loosen the edges and then turned it out onto a platter. It looked almost like a layer cake and just as delicious.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Feeling pretty lousy. Had a fever for 2 nights now. I'm sure it will pass soon. Just hanging at home. DH is busy today with a band from Germany and his own band. They will rehearse and have dinner together. Hope I'm better for his concert tomorrow.


Sorry to hear this, Be better soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, thanks for the update on Zoe. Sorry to hear about her dog. Glad she is well and congratulations on new DGC.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Feeling pretty lousy. Had a fever for 2 nights now. I'm sure it will pass soon. Just hanging at home. DH is busy today with a band from Germany and his own band. They will rehearse and have dinner together. Hope I'm better for his concert tomorrow.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Was able to get all of last week's TP read and the pages of this week. Had a busy week working with only a few hours of sleep. Most run were night ones and trying to sleep during the day is difficult. My last load was to deliver Friday night, but has been put off till Sunday. It's going to Canada so dropping it in Detroit area for someone else to take it across. Two days layover to keep on van and since home was on the way, decided to go there instead of waiting in Michigan. Will deliver and then head home for at least 10 days of vacation. Can't wait for KAP to start. Have two appts on Friday morning but the rest of the weekend is mine. Then my DD2 and I head south for a mini vacation.
> 
> My two cents about the name of this group. It's called Knitting Tea Party. Changing the name would confuse people as not everyone would know what Fika is. Maybe this needs to be added (non-political/non-religious) to avoid any negative connotations. JMO
> ...


Enjoy your vacation days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm now saying pecans repeatedly ????I say Pee cans


So do I but I still think they would sound different if we both said it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have to tell you all a funny tale . Yesterday evening we were at BILs house , I was in the kitchen when I heard a little tapping , then it stopped and then started again , BIL said it was squirrel knocking on the door for his supper, he's always trying to make jokes so I just looked at him , then came the tapping again and when he opened the door there sat a little squirrel , BIL held out his hand with some food and squirrel started eating straight from his hand , next thing there were 4 more squirrels in the garden which he put food out for they were not as brave as the first one . SIL said he spends a small fortune on special foods for all the neighbour hood small birds and squirrels????


How cute. Red or grey?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> We say pee- cans for pecans.
> As for pee-cans aka chamber pot = dunny! Or Loo. and sometimes known as the bog!


Except the chamber pot went under the bed.
On the topic of loos etc did anyone else see this on the digest today? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550535-1.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Feel much better now. 3 hour nap while it rained.I just made dinner and am ready to work all evening.
> It is always good to catch up on sleep.


In your bed this time? Beds are the best place for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just had a message from Stu, the guys at the track paid for breakfast and have set up a free account for coffee whenever he wants it.
> That is a lovely birthday surprise for him to enjoy today 24th his actual birthday!


Thats a pretty good present!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Off to do more picking up to try to find 1st sock that is misplaced. 2nd sock is coming right along.
> NO second sock syndrome here. LOL


Will be pretty clever if you finish the second sock and then have first sock syndrome.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Colour wheel said:


> Thank you for your warm welcome Sam; I always stop by to read the chatter on KTP and today I couldn't resist joining in. See you again. . . . Sally


Hope you speak again- though you might find yourself with no spare time if you chat too much here!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> At least the squirrel was polite and knocked! :sm23:


Polite people the Brits. :sm02: And train the animals.

Talking of polite the other day when E and I had our Tea Party she looked at me part way through and said 'Thank you Grandma for this'.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Polite people the Brits. :sm02: And train the animals.
> 
> Talking of polite the other day when E and I had our Tea Party she looked at me part way through and said 'Thank you Grandma for this'.


That melts my heart.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Except the chamber pot went under the bed.
> On the topic of loos etc did anyone else see this on the digest today? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550535-1.html


I am all alone laughing out loud. That is the funniest thing I have read in a long time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DH made room reservations for me today so I don't have to drive the RV next week. I'm not sure I can manage the RV that far right now. I will have enough trouble with my hands just driving the Expiration that far. Carpel tunnel is not playing nice when driving. I'm not getting much knitting or crocheting done either. Oh well,. I am happy just getting to go and see everyone!


Carpel Tunnel playing up is not good. How far do you need to drive?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Was able to get all of last weekâs TP read and the pages of this week. Had a busy week working with only a few hours of sleep. Most run were night ones and trying to sleep during the day is difficult. My last load was to deliver Friday night, but has been put off till Sunday. Itâs going to Canada so dropping it in Detroit area for someone else to take it across. Two days layover to keep on van and since home was on the way, decided to go there instead of waiting in Michigan. Will deliver and then head home for at least 10 days of vacation. Canât wait for KAP to start. Have two appts on Friday morning but the rest of the weekend is mine. Then my DD2 and I head south for a mini vacation.
> 
> My two cents about the name of this group. Itâs called Knitting Tea Party. Changing the name would confuse people as not everyone would know what Fika is. Maybe this needs to be added (non-political/non-religious) to avoid any negative connotations. JMO
> ...


Kathy Hinkle- you do have a tendency to read me wrong- Fike/Fika has a lovely meaning as Sonja explained to us - the comment was tongue in cheek in the first place- the Tea Party has evolved a long way from FireBall Dave's day- and no doubt will continue to evolve.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Would you share your favourite cobb dip one?


No idea where it is as still don't have my recipes- only done them a couple of times. Pretty sure it has French Onion Soup mix in it. Also Tuna Mornay goes well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm now saying pecans repeatedly ????I say Pee cans


Me too. I know Gwen says it quite differently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have to tell you all a funny tale . Yesterday evening we were at BILs house , I was in the kitchen when I heard a little tapping , then it stopped and then started again , BIL said it was squirrel knocking on the door for his supper, he's always trying to make jokes so I just looked at him , then came the tapping again and when he opened the door there sat a little squirrel , BIL held out his hand with some food and squirrel started eating straight from his hand , next thing there were 4 more squirrels in the garden which he put food out for they were not as brave as the first one . SIL said he spends a small fortune on special foods for all the neighbour hood small birds and squirrels????


Sounds rather like my cousin Karen in Glasgow- she has an amazingly complex set up feeders but has to work out ways to stop the squirrels getting everything.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh, what I'd give for a sparkling oven. Could you pop over here Fan - no rush, finish your coffee first!


Mines sparkling- but that is more related to the fact that it is new and hardly used than any effort on my part! But at least for a while I can make the claim.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never connected pecans with Pee cans before but I'm sure I will now , may have to just eat walnuts from now on ????


Lol! If you say it "right" , pekahns, they will taste great! :sm23:

I sure am enjoying this! I'm barely awake and grinning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Never again am I moving if I have to do it by myself. Some help today with moving fridge by that is basically it. So looking forward to work tomorrow so I can get a rest. Will also be arranging to keep hire Ute another 24 hrs, if possible, as I think that the final clean will be done tonight.
> 
> Catch up again when I can.


Thinking positive thoughts for you Heather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> then they are not reading very well - we are the KNITTING tea party. --- sam


Exactly, Sam- but I have seen several comments where they obviously confuse us with the current Tea Party in the States.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a link to explain. It is just a fancy stock powder really. Nice added to things though. But you can substitute a packet of french onion soup added to the cream. I have used that also and is very nice too.
> 
> https://www.vegeta.com.au/au/productilarts/original/vegeta-gourmet-stock-powder


Ah. Looks similar to bullion. Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just had a message from Stu, the guys at the track paid for breakfast and have set up a free account for coffee whenever he wants it.
> That is a lovely birthday surprise for him to enjoy today 24th his actual birthday!


That is nice of them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> How cute. Red or grey?


Grey ones are the cheeky ones that can be seen in anyone's garden , there are still red ones here in the north of England but I've only seen them when walking in the wooded areas of the national park,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> Others can be daunted because we have got to know each other so well.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> This was saved , diluted and spread around the edge of the garden to keep deer away. Earlier It was saved and used for dying Indigo. They also experimented with feeding cows with news print and synthetic urine. What one can learn from others if you keep your ear peeled. I used to study up on the origination of words. English was pretty complicated until Mr Daniel Webster invented the dictionary.


That is actually a very moot point. The first may be 1603 or earlier.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Except the chamber pot went under the bed.
> On the topic of loos etc did anyone else see this on the digest today? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550535-1.html


 :sm23: Poor woman!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Went and picked up nephew and had no problems so that was good . He helped me bake some cakes , we couldn't decide wether we wanted toffee with salted caramel filling or carrot cake so we have carrot cakes with salted caramel filling , he wondered what would happen if no one liked them 
My reply all the more for us ????
He is now watching the England Match with his best mate my husband, and the other males are now in there too , will go to nieces house when it's finished 
I know England are winning by 2 goals to nil as I've heard great big loud cheers coming from the surrounding houses ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That melts my heart.


It was a heart melting moment. She is such a sweetie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Polite people the Brits. :sm02: And train the animals.
> 
> Talking of polite the other day when E and I had our Tea Party she looked at me part way through and said 'Thank you Grandma for this'.


Awe! I just love it when they do that unprompted!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Carpel Tunnel playing up is not good. How far do you need to drive?


About 150 miles. Depending on which way I go, at least 2 hours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I remember that time also, Jeanette but I also remember not sensing any offering of welcome when I first attempted to enter any conversations. So, I lurked, getting to know names and locations as well as learning new things about knitting and other parts of our world's cultures/societies. I'll always be grateful for Sam's welcoming inclusion to newcomers. I learned some things from Dave--most emphatically his sense of British ''class'' separation and almost a sense of distaste toward anything American, particularly our knitting skills and the open acceptance of others. I know, much of that acceptance has changed in the last 2 years. It is embarrassing to many of us in this country. However. . . .
> 
> The other point which surprised me was his asking Sam to monitor this forum--but not completely. After all, we were a bunch of women, and Sam was virtually the only other male who was here consistently. I don't know if Dave approached any of the talented knitters from the Commonwealth before he approached Sam, but my experiences before Dave stepped down would never have showed me that he might even considered that option.
> 
> ...


Dave could be quite a misogynist, Joy, he was very careful to point out that he had a long standing invitation to Royal Ascot- through his mother- quixotically could not stand his father. His way was the only really acceptable one- for instance his insistence on the use of the word 'receipt' where most now use recipe.
A complex and rather brilliant person.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We occasionally eat Spam. DH likes it fried, cut in strips & put in scrambled eggs. I'll have to try it with potatoes.
> I've never seen gueyere cheese here. I usually use mild cheddar to make cheese sauce.
> I make baked macaroni & cheese with cooked cheese sauce but must confess when I make scalloped potatoes I use mushroom soup & milk on them.


I have a sneaking liking for Spam. Gruyere cheese is one of my all time favourites, have been hunting unsuccessfully for some for about four months.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went and picked up nephew and had no problems so that was good . He helped me bake some cakes , we couldn't decide wether we wanted toffee with salted caramel filling or carrot cake so we have carrot cakes with salted caramel filling , he wondered what would happen if no one liked them
> My reply all the more for us ????
> He is now watching the England Match with his best mate my husband, and the other males are now in there too , will go to nieces house when it's finished
> I know England are winning by 2 goals to nil as I've heard great big loud cheers coming from the surrounding houses ????


I'm glad you had no trouble picking up your nephew, and he's having a nice day out!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> About 150 miles. Depending on which way I go, at least 2 hours.


So while not very long under normal conditions could be a very tough trip with the hands playing up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe i should change my name on my avatar. except i forgot how i did it. ---- sam


You had to do it through Admin- but with them being AWOL, it may be impossible now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Grey ones are the cheeky ones that can be seen in anyone's garden , there are still red ones here in the north of England but I've only seen them when walking in the wooded areas of the national park,


So not the ones you want to encourage to survive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep 2 months more to go. She seemed good today, hasnt as yet needed ventolin today which is good. And eating pretty well also so her throat must be feeling bit better too. We all had a good day, lovely to have them here all together. It was very relaxed lunch... cob dip followed by sausages in bread then the jelly slice and DD's lemon slice. Maybe not a very healthy lunch but yummy. Its cold today no sun and 13c.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Just thought I would share a couple of favourites. Will post the jelly slice one shortly.. it was good.


And many thanks!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Polite people the Brits. :sm02: And train the animals.
> 
> Talking of polite the other day when E and I had our Tea Party she looked at me part way through and said 'Thank you Grandma for this'.


Awww how cute was that ,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went and picked up nephew and had no problems so that was good . He helped me bake some cakes , we couldn't decide wether we wanted toffee with salted caramel filling or carrot cake so we have carrot cakes with salted caramel filling , he wondered what would happen if no one liked them
> My reply all the more for us ????
> He is now watching the England Match with his best mate my husband, and the other males are now in there too , will go to nieces house when it's finished
> I know England are winning by 2 goals to nil as I've heard great big loud cheers coming from the surrounding houses ????


And England are doing rather well in the cricket as well. SO far they have won all 4 of the one day games against us and look like winning the last one as well. They are breaking all sorts of records. I think we have prevented from getting the biggest every tally of runs on a 5 match One Day series- by us getting out for a lower total than they need so they won't be able to get enough runs! We are at a very low point in our cricket right now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you had no trouble picking up your nephew, and he's having a nice day out!


He's having a great time as England are now winning 5-0 , it's not even half time yet , I feel sorry for the Panama team


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a sneaking liking for Spam. Gruyere cheese is one of my all time favourites, have been hunting unsuccessfully for some for about four months.


I don't mind Spam either- despite Monty Python.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

On page 26- had a long way to catch up- was out from 6am, till 2-45pm., so it was a long day- but good. Weaving tomorrow- back to bed now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't mind Spam either- despite Monty Python.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> How rude, hard to say anything when you were working for the person but I would have been tempted
> Had a Dutch BIL who told me I spoke beautiful English when I first came to live in England but I had now picked up the regional dialect ????


I am always being told that I have beautiful handwriting. The worst grade I ever got was a 'D' in penmanship in 6th grade. I was trying to be artistic, and tried creative swirls at beginning of some letter. Want to squash a kid??? She did it. Now, they do not even teach penmanship, and 'cursive' writing except in Art Classes with special nibs and India ink.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

But before I retire, I heard from Lynnette (kiwifrau) today.

She is pretty distressed at the moment, her daughter died of the cancer not long ago. So it is a very sad and emotional time for her. She has to sort out her daughter's house, etc. It has been hard for her trying to read, but she promises she will be back in time.

Also she sends her love to all here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I am always being told that I have beautiful handwriting. The worst grade I ever got was a 'D' in penmanship in 6th grade. I was trying to be artistic, and tried creative swirls at beginning of some letter. Want to squash a kid??? She did it. Now, they do not even teach penmanship, and 'cursive' writing except in Art Classes with special nibs and India ink.


 :sm24: 
In my opinion rather a sad day phasing out cursive. It will make so much of the written word almost inaccessible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Now I really must go back to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a very busy week coming up. Out from 9.30 tomorrow morning until round 8.30 at night; G all day Tuesday; think only Wednesday morning Bible study; knitting Thursday 10-2; morning tea with one couple from David's last job and then afternoon tea with another on Friday; Saturday morning breakfast and going to the Impressionist Exhibition with the rest for the family (Christmas present from V&B for us and Maryanne) and then an Open House in the afternoon for one of the couples who have returned recently for a few months from overseas. Sunday looks like only being church!
SO I might be mainly reading this week- if I don't comment you know I am just busy.
And was out for most of today as well. Got the June wool for the Club. 8 ply (DK) this time for winter knitting. Church this morning, shopping and then church again this evening for recommissioning a family returning overseas as gospel workers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fried Spam sandwiches were a favorite when I was a child. I haven't had it in ages but the conversation is giving me a hankering for some! We're going to brunch with friends, but I doubt it's on the menu at the restaurant. Heh.

A quick search reveals someone did register in '17 with the user name Mad Hatter but made no posts. Odd.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But before I retire, I heard from Lynnette (kiwifrau) today.
> 
> She is pretty distressed at the moment, her daughter died of the cancer not long ago. So it is a very sad and emotional time for her. She has to sort out her daughter's house, etc. It has been hard for her trying to read, but she promises she will be back in time.
> 
> Also she sends her love to all here.


Lynette if you should be reading this I'm so sorry for you having to deal with the death of your daughter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Fried Spam sandwiches were a favorite when I was a child. I haven't had it in ages but the conversation is giving me a hankering for some! We're going to brunch with friends, but I doubt it's on the menu at the restaurant. Heh.
> 
> A quick search reveals someone did register in '17 with the user name Mad Hatter but made no posts. Odd.


You could ask for Spam, sausages, bacon, spam and eggs and see what they say.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Polite people the Brits. :sm02: And train the animals.
> 
> Talking of polite the other day when E and I had our Tea Party she looked at me part way through and said 'Thank you Grandma for this'.


Oh my goodness. What a sweet moment.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went and picked up nephew and had no problems so that was good . He helped me bake some cakes , we couldn't decide wether we wanted toffee with salted caramel filling or carrot cake so we have carrot cakes with salted caramel filling , he wondered what would happen if no one liked them
> My reply all the more for us ????
> He is now watching the England Match with his best mate my husband, and the other males are now in there too , will go to nieces house when it's finished
> I know England are winning by 2 goals to nil as I've heard great big loud cheers coming from the surrounding houses ????


Sounds great!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lynnette, my deepest condolences to you. Take care of yourself. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I don't even know if I got on here at all yesterday, sheesh. 
We went over and helped cousin finish loading the last, yes, I said last, trailer of stuff that is going back up the Alcan(Alaska Canadian Highway), so until fall when A and I are ready to do a garage sale, we are done there. Marla is able to get all the dogs out in the mornings now, on her own, so I don't need to go over until afternoon everyday now. So hopefully my stress level and being on the go all the time, will slow down a bit, hopefully... lol
One week until vacation, whoohoo! 
David headed to Kansas City, Mo this morning, he may be heading to Spokane, Washington after that, but it's not nailed down yet, but that would make a nice paycheck to come home to after vacation. lol
Now to see how far ahead of me you all managed to get, I have my cuppa coffee and just need some breakfast and I'll be settled in for a bit.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never put it in salad, something else to try.
> 
> I make my macaroni salad a little different than most people here. I mix macaroni or other pasta with celery, grated carrots, peas- either regular ones (in winter I throw in frozen ones & they thaw by serving time)or chopped snap peas. Then make a dressing of miracle whip, mustard & a little sugar. My sister puts Velveeta cheese in hers & I don't like that


I usually start with peas, carrots, water chestnuts, chick peas, celery, onion, cucumber, Granny Smith apple, green chopped olives, Spam and some precooked macaroni. I might even put in a colored pepper. I add what I have. I do make sure that I have the sour apple and cucumber, as I like crunchy, put Real mayonnaise on it not very much, just barely enough to coat it.

If you don't have everything, it is Ok, use what you have :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Except the chamber pot went under the bed.
> On the topic of loos etc did anyone else see this on the digest today? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550535-1.html


 :sm09: :sm09: Had to copy that to a few friends.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am back for a quick note. I have had the flu and although I wasn't terrible sick, it has hung on and hung on. I am now 3 weeks in and am still not up to par. I feel OK but have no energy. I don't remember a time in my life when I have watched so much TV and happy to do so. DH is doing fine. He has been complaining less the last couple of weeks which is nice. He got a new AC in his room and is much happier. He was miserable with the old one as it didn't really cool the room off. My new great-grandson, Killian, is doing so well. He is about 5 weeks old. He looks like a little doll. He is perfect in my eyes. Also my middle daughter took and passed her board for Physicians Assistant so we are pleased as can be. I understand that it is a very difficult test. Last I heard she didn't have a job yet but she hadn't been looking. Her focus was on studying for the test. I hope that I will be able to keep up now. I have been sick long enough so that I am very tired of not feeling well. Any yes, I did go to the doctor and this is just one of those things and will pass in time. Lots of rest and flluids and that is about all. I am looking forward to catching up with everyone.


Sorry that you've had the flu, but glad you are on the mend, and even better that Ray has been complaining less, that takes a lot of stress off you. 
Awe, he's growing so fast, and I really love his name. 
Congrats to your DD on passing her boards!!! Exciting! I hope that she finds the perfect position for her. 
Rest and stay hydrated, HUGS!!!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Never connected pecans with Pee cans before but I'm sure I will now , may have to just eat walnuts from now on ????


That is what I do. :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> You could ask for Spam, sausages, bacon, spam and eggs and see what they say.


 :sm04: I know it's on the menu at one of the restaurants on the Tuesday rotation, but until now haven't been tempted to order it!

I'd better get something done before time to go. Yesterday I did some laundry, scrubbed the kitchen counter, wiped down appliances, etc., but still more to do as always. After laundry had some ironing to do and then I got a few rows done on the new pattern and thinking about doing some sewing this afternoon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, thanks for starting us off. I have enjoyed your spiel and am happy to hear about Zoe's activities. It's been quite a while since we've heard from her. Sad about her furbaby but it happens to all of us at some time. I'm glad that she's doing well.
> 
> I was going to go to another concert at the canal tonight but we have had a downpour and that puts paid to that. Instead, I have baked a pecan pie for a dinner tomorrow night. The male neighbour who power washed our decks (3 of us) and his wife have been invited for dinner and we are treating him to a gift certificate for all his hard work.
> 
> Now back to reading.


YUM! Pecan pie!! Well that is a good substitution for a concert on the canal, which also sounds fantastic. 
Great idea you all had to invite your neighbor and his wife for dinner, I imagine he was very touched by the gesture and also the gift. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Went and picked up nephew and had no problems so that was good . He helped me bake some cakes , we couldn't decide wether we wanted toffee with salted caramel filling or carrot cake so we have carrot cakes with salted caramel filling , he wondered what would happen if no one liked them
> My reply all the more for us ????
> He is now watching the England Match with his best mate my husband, and the other males are now in there too , will go to nieces house when it's finished
> I know England are winning by 2 goals to nil as I've heard great big loud cheers coming from the surrounding houses ????


We're 6-1 up now. I've got cheers coming from all around me too. I've got the TV on without the sound to keep an eye on the score, and I don't even like football.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went and picked up nephew and had no problems so that was good . He helped me bake some cakes , we couldn't decide wether we wanted toffee with salted caramel filling or carrot cake so we have carrot cakes with salted caramel filling , he wondered what would happen if no one liked them
> My reply all the more for us ????
> He is now watching the England Match with his best mate my husband, and the other males are now in there too , will go to nieces house when it's finished
> I know England are winning by 2 goals to nil as I've heard great big loud cheers coming from the surrounding houses ????


Have a fantastic day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was a heart melting moment. She is such a sweetie.


There are so many melting moments ahead of us. I love being a Grandma.

We're off to the Strawberry Fest.
https://www.foodnetwork.com/shows/eating-america-with-anthony-anderson/photos/highlights-from-the-long-grove-strawberry-fest-eating-america


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Oh my gosh! It's just on 2:30 p.m. here Friday afternoon. Never seen KTP this early. Thanks so much Julie. Great start and that was a good laugh about Tea Party. Would never get them confused! No way!!!.
> It's already 96 here and probably will hit 100F. More tomorrow, then somewhat cooler next week. Going to start a first pair of socks for real this time. Last time, I went to the frog pond and never returned, ha ha. Something about DPN's it's like I have 2 left hands, just can't get the rhythm. Any hints?
> Happy days to all. Summer Solstice here yesterday. No dancing naked outside though....don't want to frighten the animals!


Just two needles at a time, and make sure that they are a length that you can work with while having the extras our of the way, I tend to prefer 6 inch long dpn's but now that I'm experienced with them, I have both 5 inchers that are two small for my huge lumberjack hands, and 8 inchers which while a little long, easily hold enough stitches. And you may like magic loop or two circular needles better, just experiment with it and see what works best for you. Also, pull the 2nd and 3rd stitches on the next needle tight, then adjust the first stitch a bit and you'll eliminate ladders(well, it works for me anyway :sm04: ).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But before I retire, I heard from Lynnette (kiwifrau) today.
> 
> She is pretty distressed at the moment, her daughter died of the cancer not long ago. So it is a very sad and emotional time for her. She has to sort out her daughter's house, etc. It has been hard for her trying to read, but she promises she will be back in time.
> 
> Also she sends her love to all here.


I'm so sorry to hear this. Thank you for letting us know. Condolences and big hugs to Lynnette.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the new start Julie , Fika is one of my favourite things to do , it started of as a Swedish tradition but other countries are catching on to it , I used to love when my best friends Mamma would say it's Fika time, the first picture tells you exactly what Fika is and I think it sums up the tea party perfectly , the second picture is how you know it's Fika time when you are in a Swedish town ????


That is a very apt description of the tea party! :sm24: 
Ooh, so lovely!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????not surprising. Where in Alberta was he, do you remember? We are considered "north" in the province but are really only about 1/2 way north to south but there really isn't much civilization north of us


Neerlandia my DH remembers the place as being a town with only a few buildings and no paved roads anywhere. This was back in the mid 50's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you for a new week at the Tea Party Table. I have had a busy day mentally; but,I think that I made all the calls that I needed to. Things are in progress. I got some knitting done on my sock. Now I have a serious problem. I started 2 on double point needles with 2 skeins of yarn. I then put each on a 9' circular. Now the problem . . . I have knitted most of the foot on one. . . . I have not seen second sock since I finished the toe. . . Where would I have
> put it ? NO clue. I am thinking that I may have bigger problems than DH. lol I need to catch 2nd up before I start the heels. (NOT lost, I hope. . .just misplaced.)I have searched & searched. I must quit and go make Mac & Cheese DH's choice. Will check back later.


Oh no! Where could it have disappeared to, hopefully it just got down between your chair and something, or into the wrong bag or basket, I certainly hope you find it, and in one piece.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dave could be quite a misogynist, Joy, he was very careful to point out that he had a long standing invitation to Royal Ascot- through his mother- quixotically could not stand his father. His way was the only really acceptable one- for instance his insistence on the use of the word 'receipt' where most now use recipe.
> A complex and rather brilliant person.


I don't think roasting him so many years later advances any purpose. I thank him for creating a vehicle that fostered such good friendships and am so thankful Sam took up the lead. Thanks, Sam. You've positively impacted many lives.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have to tell you all a funny tale . Yesterday evening we were at BILs house , I was in the kitchen when I heard a little tapping , then it stopped and then started again , BIL said it was squirrel knocking on the door for his supper, he's always trying to make jokes so I just looked at him , then came the tapping again and when he opened the door there sat a little squirrel , BIL held out his hand with some food and squirrel started eating straight from his hand , next thing there were 4 more squirrels in the garden which he put food out for they were not as brave as the first one . SIL said he spends a small fortune on special foods for all the neighbour hood small birds and squirrels????


That is sweet but they can be a nuisance at times.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwww.....made my heart go pitter-patter.....what a sweetie is is.


darowil said:


> Polite people the Brits. :sm02: And train the animals.
> 
> Talking of polite the other day when E and I had our Tea Party she looked at me part way through and said 'Thank you Grandma for this'.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You had to do it through Admin- but with them being AWOL, it may be impossible now.


Why change? Your avatar is so wonderfully familiar.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> How rude, hard to say anything when you were working for the person but I would have been tempted
> Had a Dutch BIL who told me I spoke beautiful English when I first came to live in England but I had now picked up the regional dialect ????


And that from a Dutchman huh?! I can always pick out a Dutchman even if they speak impeccable English, something about their way of forming words. So a case of the pot calling the kettle black! I apparently have a Canadian accent, even though I've lived here since 81! I can't hear it myself!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was so funny to see the little squirrel just sat there waiting , he does this every evening


It is so funny that it knocked!!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Never connected pecans with Pee cans before but I'm sure I will now , may have to just eat walnuts from now on ????


Cheaper at any rate!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you hit the nail on the head. something about the format being changed. i was very sorry to see him go - his stories were such fun - the lad - his cosies - he was very witty. i wonder if he ever stops by just to read. --- sam


I used to like hearing about the goings-on in his neck of the woods. He did have some funny stories. I have looked to see if he's been on the digest but his name doesn't appear.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I am always being told that I have beautiful handwriting. The worst grade I ever got was a 'D' in penmanship in 6th grade. I was trying to be artistic, and tried creative swirls at beginning of some letter. Want to squash a kid??? She did it. Now, they do not even teach penmanship, and 'cursive' writing except in Art Classes with special nibs and India ink.


In Catholic school, the nuns had us drawing swirls and circles as exercises along with the actual cursive training. If you were naughty, you got extra practice writing in the blackboard.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But before I retire, I heard from Lynnette (kiwifrau) today.
> 
> She is pretty distressed at the moment, her daughter died of the cancer not long ago. So it is a very sad and emotional time for her. She has to sort out her daughter's house, etc. It has been hard for her trying to read, but she promises she will be back in time.
> 
> Also she sends her love to all here.


That is horrendous news. I'll send her a note.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely yarn Margaret, My favorite colors. Can't wait to see what you make.


darowil said:


> I have a very busy week coming up. Out from 9.30 tomorrow morning until round 8.30 at night; G all day Tuesday; think only Wednesday morning Bible study; knitting Thursday 10-2; morning tea with one couple from David's last job and then afternoon tea with another on Friday; Saturday morning breakfast and going to the Impressionist Exhibition with the rest for the family (Christmas present from V&B for us and Maryanne) and then an Open House in the afternoon for one of the couples who have returned recently for a few months from overseas. Sunday looks like only being church!
> SO I might be mainly reading this week- if I don't comment you know I am just busy.
> And was out for most of today as well. Got the June wool for the Club. 8 ply (DK) this time for winter knitting. Church this morning, shopping and then church again this evening for recommissioning a family returning overseas as gospel workers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> welcome colour wheel - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we had a great time and hope you did to and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. we always have fresh hot tea and there will be a comfy chair with you name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Welcome from me too. It's always nice to add newcomers to our tea table.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joy- I got out again today- although I did not walk as far. But it is hard to motivate when wet or in the intense heat.


I agree! Though I find it harder to get motivated in the heat.... at least in cold you can bundle up, but there's only so much you can remove when it's hot! Since I had everyone here I didn't walk for a week - well went one day- and it's so easy to get out of the habit, but so hard to get back into. And now on Wednesday we leave , so by the time we return I will have a really hard time to start up again, as we will be fighting extreme heat by then.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> My DH loves spam. We always took it with us when camping and DH would slice it very thin and then fry it until crispy. When we first immigrated my mom found it to be a cheaper source of meat, at least i think that's why she bought it, and would add it to mac and cheese.


My DH used to love it done that way too. It must have been a taste he acquired while in the RCAF in England. It wasn't one of my favourites.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> In my opinion rather a sad day phasing out cursive. It will make so much of the written word almost inaccessible.


My 9 year old gradson can read it just fine without any training as I'm sure many others will too. I hate the idea that future generations will have love notes, family recipes, and stories in hand printing or computer type. It loses the romance and poignantcy. I may begin doing audio records.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Hope everyone has a wonderful day/night depending on where you are. 

Kiwifrau/Lynette, most sincere condolences on the passing of your daughter. Take all the time you need and know we are here to be supportive. {{{gentle hugs}}}.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never put it in salad, something else to try.
> 
> I make my macaroni salad a little different than most people here. I mix macaroni or other pasta with celery, grated carrots, peas- either regular ones (in winter I throw in frozen ones & they thaw by serving time)or chopped snap peas. Then make a dressing of miracle whip, mustard & a little sugar. My sister puts Velveeta cheese in hers & I don't like that


That's the way I do mine as well but without the cheese.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have a very busy week coming up. Out from 9.30 tomorrow morning until round 8.30 at night; G all day Tuesday; think only Wednesday morning Bible study; knitting Thursday 10-2; morning tea with one couple from David's last job and then afternoon tea with another on Friday; Saturday morning breakfast and going to the Impressionist Exhibition with the rest for the family (Christmas present from V&B for us and Maryanne) and then an Open House in the afternoon for one of the couples who have returned recently for a few months from overseas. Sunday looks like only being church!
> SO I might be mainly reading this week- if I don't comment you know I am just busy.
> And was out for most of today as well. Got the June wool for the Club. 8 ply (DK) this time for winter knitting. Church this morning, shopping and then church again this evening for recommissioning a family returning overseas as gospel workers.


Is Maryanne doing better?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I usually start with peas, carrots, water chestnuts, chick peas, celery, onion, cucumber, Granny Smith apple, green chopped olives, Spam and some precooked macaroni. I might even put in a colored pepper. I add what I have. I do make sure that I have the sour apple and cucumber, as I like crunchy, put Real mayonnaise on it not very much, just barely enough to coat it.
> 
> If you don't have everything, it is Ok, use what you have :sm02:


Now, I'm hungry for that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to remenber something riled him about inappropriate colour changes of the Netherland's flag, or some such.


Yes, I remember that. He said it was being disrespectful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for update on Lynette. So tragic to lose a daughter to cancer. My deepest condolences and will look forward to her return.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And then travel northwards , but like Angela says no rush ????


Well while you're at it travel over here would you? I can keep you busy for a lot longer than cleaning an oven takes! Little children and finger prints!! Oh my! Especially on the windows and doors! ???? 
All of the children are gone - love them all to pieces, but I'm so thrilled to have a quiet house. Sure had fun with them....the 2 year old is super adorable.... he has a husky little voice and is LOUD! If he sees something he will loudly exclaim oh my goodness gracious!! So funny.... he also walks around si going at the top of his lungs! His 4 year old brother sings a lot too...in fact several of the grands do that...our 5 1/2 year old grand daughter warbles constantly.. complete with a vibrato. Pretty cute....but everyone is gone - we will head out to church this morning and then have a very restful day before we hit the road running tomorrow. Have to do a lot of garden work so it can grow well until we return.. managed to get a bit done yesterday so have a good start. Will have a girl house sitting for us so need to make a list for her. DH has soccer on already...Sonya, sorry the Swedes lost to Germany! I understand it was a tense and raucous game!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Except the chamber pot went under the bed.
> On the topic of loos etc did anyone else see this on the digest today? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550535-1.html


Ha ha ha!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to remenber something riled him about inappropriate colour changes of the Netherland's flag, or some such.


Ah well! I for one love Sam! Glad you are at the helm!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Will be pretty clever if you finish the second sock and then have first sock syndrome.


????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Polite people the Brits. :sm02: And train the animals.
> 
> Talking of polite the other day when E and I had our Tea Party she looked at me part way through and said 'Thank you Grandma for this'.


So cute!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds rather like my cousin Karen in Glasgow- she has an amazingly complex set up feeders but has to work out ways to stop the squirrels getting everything.


Yes, they are thieves for sure!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Did they sing and dance to the Små Grodorna song ( little frogs ) don't know why but it's sung and danced too every midsummer , a very silly song and dance but very fun to do too ????
> 
> Lol I'm now singing the song ????


You should teach it to us all so we can sing it whilst frogging. I've done a lot of that recently! And it might sound more polite than muttering.....


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> I have a very busy week coming up. Out from 9.30 tomorrow morning until round 8.30 at night; G all day Tuesday; think only Wednesday morning Bible study; knitting Thursday 10-2; morning tea with one couple from David's last job and then afternoon tea with another on Friday; Saturday morning breakfast and going to the Impressionist Exhibition with the rest for the family (Christmas present from V&B for us and Maryanne) and then an Open House in the afternoon for one of the couples who have returned recently for a few months from overseas. Sunday looks like only being church!
> SO I might be mainly reading this week- if I don't comment you know I am just busy.
> And was out for most of today as well. Got the June wool for the Club. 8 ply (DK) this time for winter knitting. Church this morning, shopping and then church again this evening for recommissioning a family returning overseas as gospel workers.


Love the yarn. . . I often feel stranded in OZ. No 1st sock yet.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Went and picked up nephew and had no problems so that was good . He helped me bake some cakes , we couldn't decide wether we wanted toffee with salted caramel filling or carrot cake so we have carrot cakes with salted caramel filling , he wondered what would happen if no one liked them
> My reply all the more for us ????
> He is now watching the England Match with his best mate my husband, and the other males are now in there too , will go to nieces house when it's finished
> I know England are winning by 2 goals to nil as I've heard great big loud cheers coming from the surrounding houses ????


Glad you could pick him up with no problems.... the carrot cake sounds wonderful...my favorite kind and then with salted caramel as well?! Any left overs I'll come over and finish for you!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You had to do it through Admin- but with them being AWOL, it may be impossible now.


Are they still totally AWOL?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> On page 26- had a long way to catch up- was out from 6am, till 2-45pm., so it was a long day- but good. Weaving tomorrow- back to bed now!


Sleep well!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I am always being told that I have beautiful handwriting. The worst grade I ever got was a 'D' in penmanship in 6th grade. I was trying to be artistic, and tried creative swirls at beginning of some letter. Want to squash a kid??? She did it. Now, they do not even teach penmanship, and 'cursive' writing except in Art Classes with special nibs and India ink.


In the school we just retired from we begin teaching cursive in K! There's quite a bit of evidence cursive helps agains dyslexia. Anyway, the kids love it and yes, up till 4 th grade penmanship is a course everyone gets graded on. And they are taught how to hold their pencil! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But before I retire, I heard from Lynnette (kiwifrau) today.
> 
> She is pretty distressed at the moment, her daughter died of the cancer not long ago. So it is a very sad and emotional time for her. She has to sort out her daughter's house, etc. It has been hard for her trying to read, but she promises she will be back in time.
> 
> Also she sends her love to all here.


Oh how very sad, what a hard time for her. And sorting out her daughters house has got to be overwhelming. Please give her my condolences.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't even know if I got on here at all yesterday, sheesh.
> We went over and helped cousin finish loading the last, yes, I said last, trailer of stuff that is going back up the Alcan(Alaska Canadian Highway), so until fall when A and I are ready to do a garage sale, we are done there. Marla is able to get all the dogs out in the mornings now, on her own, so I don't need to go over until afternoon everyday now. So hopefully my stress level and being on the go all the time, will slow down a bit, hopefully... lol
> One week until vacation, whoohoo!
> David headed to Kansas City, Mo this morning, he may be heading to Spokane, Washington after that, but it's not nailed down yet, but that would make a nice paycheck to come home to after vacation. lol
> Now to see how far ahead of me you all managed to get, I have my cuppa coffee and just need some breakfast and I'll be settled in for a bit.


Yay for getting cousins stuff done! She sure "owes" you one! And good Marla is on the mend.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is Maryanne doing better?


Yes, my question also, I was wondering earlier....


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Julie , thank you for getting in touch with Lynnette. I am so sorry to learn about the death of her daughter.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> We say pee- cans for pecans.
> As for pee-cans aka chamber pot = dunny! Or Loo. and sometimes known as the bog!


Chamber pots were also called 'po' here, or Guzunder (goes under... the bed). The other names from Fan only apply to the 'toilet' (WC or more rarely an earth closet). And we still use 'potty' for the kids ones as in 'potty training'


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm04: I know it's on the menu at one of the restaurants on the Tuesday rotation, but until now haven't been tempted to order it!
> 
> I'd better get something done before time to go. Yesterday I did some laundry, scrubbed the kitchen counter, wiped down appliances, etc., but still more to do as always. After laundry had some ironing to do and then I got a few rows done on the new pattern and thinking about doing some sewing this afternoon.


Be very surprised if I ever found Spam on a menu here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But before I retire, I heard from Lynnette (kiwifrau) today.
> 
> She is pretty distressed at the moment, her daughter died of the cancer not long ago. So it is a very sad and emotional time for her. She has to sort out her daughter's house, etc. It has been hard for her trying to read, but she promises she will be back in time.
> 
> Also she sends her love to all here.


I am so sorry to hear that. I knew her daughter was ill but didn't realize that it was so dire.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

The spam discussion made me remember the ongoing discussion about the right, left, wrong side of the ride discussion that went on and on. So , one more use for Spam: my mom would grind Spam, sweet pickles and onion in one of those wonderful old iron tabletop grinders. And then add Miracle Whip to make my favorite sandwich bread. I especially liked it on my mom’s homemade Swedish rye bread. My mouth is watering!????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are so many melting moments ahead of us. I love being a Grandma.
> 
> We're off to the Strawberry Fest.
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/shows/eating-america-with-anthony-anderson/photos/highlights-from-the-long-grove-strawberry-fest-eating-america


A 3 day festival of just strawberries? Sounds like fun.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> then they are not reading very well - we are the KNITTING tea party. --- sam


Well, that seems clear enough to me, but then I'm not American


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Fried Spam sandwiches were a favorite when I was a child. I haven't had it in ages but the conversation is giving me a hankering for some! We're going to brunch with friends, but I doubt it's on the menu at the restaurant. Heh.
> 
> A quick search reveals someone did register in '17 with the user name Mad Hatter but made no posts. Odd.


That rules out using that User Name, then.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> In my opinion rather a sad day phasing out cursive. It will make so much of the written word almost inaccessible.


It is a sad situation. Future generations will not be able to read any of our history that is written.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YUM! Pecan pie!! Well that is a good substitution for a concert on the canal, which also sounds fantastic.
> Great idea you all had to invite your neighbor and his wife for dinner, I imagine he was very touched by the gesture and also the gift. :sm24:


We had a lovely evening - smoked salmon on avocado/toast, shrimp cocktail, salad,bbq ribs, mashed potatoes and beets with red and white wine. The pie had to wait until we could eat another mouthful. Our friend was very happy with our gift. Everyone enjoyed the evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just two needles at a time, and make sure that they are a length that you can work with while having the extras our of the way, I tend to prefer 6 inch long dpn's but now that I'm experienced with them, I have both 5 inchers that are two small for my huge lumberjack hands, and 8 inchers which while a little long, easily hold enough stitches. And you may like magic loop or two circular needles better, just experiment with it and see what works best for you. Also, pull the 2nd and 3rd stitches on the next needle tight, then adjust the first stitch a bit and you'll eliminate ladders(well, it works for me anyway :sm04: ).


Very good advise Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't think roasting him so many years later advances any purpose. I thank him for creating a vehicle that fostered such good friendships and am so thankful Sam took up the lead. Thanks, Sam. You've positively impacted many lives.


For goodness sake, Rookie- you ARE entitled to your opinion, but I have very good reason for mine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are so many melting moments ahead of us. I love being a Grandma.
> 
> We're off to the Strawberry Fest.
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/shows/eating-america-with-anthony-anderson/photos/highlights-from-the-long-grove-strawberry-fest-eating-america


Wish I could go with you - the Strawberry Fest sounds to die for.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't think roasting him so many years later advances any purpose. I thank him for creating a vehicle that fostered such good friendships and am so thankful Sam took up the lead. Thanks, Sam. You've positively impacted many lives.


If it wasn't for Fireball Dave we wouldn't all be here and it was going well enough under Dave to keep going once he left. Many of us come from the days of Dave. 
I know I have made so many friends around the world thanks to Dave that I will be forever grateful to him for it. 
And to Sam for picking up the mantle and running with it so well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I agree! Though I find it harder to get motivated in the heat.... at least in cold you can bundle up, but there's only so much you can remove when it's hot! Since I had everyone here I didn't walk for a week - well went one day- and it's so easy to get out of the habit, but so hard to get back into. And now on Wednesday we leave , so by the time we return I will have a really hard time to start up again, as we will be fighting extreme heat by then.


It's the rain I am least proofed of at the moment. Someone remarked yesterday that in high Summer I should aim to get out earlier. But I was so absolutely pooped this year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I used to like hearing about the goings-on in his neck of the woods. He did have some funny stories. I have looked to see if he's been on the digest but his name doesn't appear.


He gave us a view into a totally different world which is always good and interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> If it wasn't for Fireball Dave we wouldn't all be here and it was going well enough under Dave to keep going once he left. Many of us come from the days of Dave.
> I know I have made so many friends around the world thanks to Dave that I will be forever grateful to him for it.
> And to Sam for picking up the mantle and running with it so well.


Well said!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, I remember that. He said it was being disrespectful.


He was a bit vested in the Netherlands- the Lad's best mate's parents were in the Dutch Diplomatic Service.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for update on Lynette. So tragic to lose a daughter to cancer. My deepest condolences and will look forward to her return.


That is okay, Joy, I was just glad she had felt able to reach out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Another day of rain. We are known as the Rose City and the Rose Parade is scheduled to start at 1 p.m. today. The rain has stopped for now but it's still cloudy and quite cool and depressing. I hope the rain doesn't start again until the parade is over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ah well! I for one love Sam! Glad you are at the helm!


Sam has brought us to the loving and all inclusive state that we have, most of the time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dave could be quite a misogynist, Joy, he was very careful to point out that he had a long standing invitation to Royal Ascot- through his mother- quixotically could not stand his father. His way was the only really acceptable one- for instance his insistence on the use of the word 'receipt' where most now use recipe.
> A complex and rather brilliant person.


I wondered why some in the group spelled recipe that way.
Here "receipt" is something you get when you make a payment


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Are they still totally AWOL?


So far as I've been able to tell. The only thing that has happened is they are monitoring pop-ups.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sleep well!


Sleep is horribly elusive, for me, not Ringo though- he spends most of his day snoozing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh how very sad, what a hard time for her. And sorting out her daughters house has got to be overwhelming. Please give her my condolences.


I will do that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie , thank you for getting in touch with Lynnette. I am so sorry to learn about the death of her daughter.


 :sm24: It was actually the other way round, she contacted me by PM.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely yarn Margaret, My favorite colors. Can't wait to see what you make.


I'm thinking this https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Conniestanceknits/sweet-lacy-edged-shrug 
Don't want much but the lace edging gives it a bit of a lift but is open enough that it should show up with the yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It is a sad situation. Future generations will not be able to read any of our history that is written.


Or only with great difficulty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went and picked up nephew and had no problems so that was good . He helped me bake some cakes , we couldn't decide wether we wanted toffee with salted caramel filling or carrot cake so we have carrot cakes with salted caramel filling , he wondered what would happen if no one liked them
> My reply all the more for us ????
> He is now watching the England Match with his best mate my husband, and the other males are now in there too , will go to nieces house when it's finished
> I know England are winning by 2 goals to nil as I've heard great big loud cheers coming from the surrounding houses ????


I'm glad you had no trouble getting him out for the day, I'm sure he will have fun.

Your comment about the cheering from other houses reminded me of something, when we were at my sisters house in Lloydminster last weekend, we noticed they had some new lighting under the eaves of the house. It's strips of LEDs about a foot apart, they can be programmed by your I phone to be any color you want so white this time of year & at Christmas can be programmed in various colors. My BIL says he hasn't got them entirely figured out yet but they can be programmed to flash your favourite team colors when your hockey (or whatever) team scores. ????????????. What will they think of next. If it wasn't so expensive they are really nice lights for light if you want to sit out in an evening & would be much better than our current Christmas lights too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wondered why some in the group spelled recipe that way


Dave was rather one-eyed about that usage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't mind Spam either- despite Monty Python.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But before I retire, I heard from Lynnette (kiwifrau) today.
> 
> She is pretty distressed at the moment, her daughter died of the cancer not long ago. So it is a very sad and emotional time for her. She has to sort out her daughter's house, etc. It has been hard for her trying to read, but she promises she will be back in time.
> 
> Also she sends her love to all here.


Oh, no, I had thought she was doing well. Poor Lynette, that's her only child & ãs an immigrant I think her only family in Canada. Thanks for letting us know, Julie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> In my opinion rather a sad day phasing out cursive. It will make so much of the written word almost inaccessible.


Seems totally stupid


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have a very busy week coming up. Out from 9.30 tomorrow morning until round 8.30 at night; G all day Tuesday; think only Wednesday morning Bible study; knitting Thursday 10-2; morning tea with one couple from David's last job and then afternoon tea with another on Friday; Saturday morning breakfast and going to the Impressionist Exhibition with the rest for the family (Christmas present from V&B for us and Maryanne) and then an Open House in the afternoon for one of the couples who have returned recently for a few months from overseas. Sunday looks like only being church!
> SO I might be mainly reading this week- if I don't comment you know I am just busy.
> And was out for most of today as well. Got the June wool for the Club. 8 ply (DK) this time for winter knitting. Church this morning, shopping and then church again this evening for recommissioning a family returning overseas as gospel workers.


Pretty yarn, what will you make?
Wow! You really have a whirlwind week ahead, I hate when I get too many things on the go at once.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is Maryanne doing better?


Hard to tell. Some good days some bad days. Keep reminding her that we all have bad days. Was going to say having coffee with in a spare hour I have tomorrow but it is actually today.
Would have gone to bed but Australia look like they might actually win the cricket. Glad I commented first when I thought we would lose or it would look like I only post our successes! And we could still lose


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Fried Spam sandwiches were a favorite when I was a child. I haven't had it in ages but the conversation is giving me a hankering for some! We're going to brunch with friends, but I doubt it's on the menu at the restaurant. Heh.
> 
> A quick search reveals someone did register in '17 with the user name Mad Hatter but made no posts. Odd.


I never even heard of Spam until a few years ago. We had something called Spork that was nearly the same but didn't have it often. We occasionally had fried bologna as kids


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, I had thought she was doing well. Poor Lynette, that's her only child & ãs an immigrant I think her only family in Canada. Thanks for letting us know, Julie


Lynnette did say that her DD had lived a year longer than the prognosis. I too, had thought her DD to be better than must have been the case. Her husband's relatives presumably are in Germany, her relatives will be in NZ, the family goes back to the Rev. Kemp one of our earliest colonising Missionaries.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well while you're at it travel over here would you? I can keep you busy for a lot longer than cleaning an oven takes! Little children and finger prints!! Oh my! Especially on the windows and doors! ????
> All of the children are gone - love them all to pieces, but I'm so thrilled to have a quiet house. Sure had fun with them....the 2 year old is super adorable.... he has a husky little voice and is LOUD! If he sees something he will loudly exclaim oh my goodness gracious!! So funny.... he also walks around si going at the top of his lungs! His 4 year old brother sings a lot too...in fact several of the grands do that...our 5 1/2 year old grand daughter warbles constantly.. complete with a vibrato. Pretty cute....but everyone is gone - we will head out to church this morning and then have a very restful day before we hit the road running tomorrow. Have to do a lot of garden work so it can grow well until we return.. managed to get a bit done yesterday so have a good start. Will have a girl house sitting for us so need to make a list for her. DH has soccer on already...Sonya, sorry the Swedes lost to Germany! I understand it was a tense and raucous game!


What fun listening to them- but they sound noisy.
Good to have a house sitter for the place while you are away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hard to tell. Some good days some bad days. Keep reminding her that we all have bad days. Was going to say having coffee with in a spare hour I have tomorrow but it is actually today.
> Would have gone to bed but Australia look like they might actually win the cricket. Glad I commented first when I thought we would lose or it would look like I only post our successes! And we could still lose


That is why people get glued to their tellies for days at a time!!!!!!!!! (in 3 day Cricket)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Love the yarn. . . I often feel stranded in OZ. No 1st sock yet.


Surely it will turn up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why people get glued to their tellies for days at a time!!!!!!!!! (in 3 day Cricket)


3 day cricket? Are your domestic games 3 days? Ours are 4 and international tests are 5 days (well can take up to 5 days if needed).

England are looking a bit better since I last wrote such a short time ago. Still a hard task but not unlikely if that makes sense. Most likely us but while a very effort by England would be needed they are a very good team so could still pull it off from here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Neerlandia my DH remembers the place as being a town with only a few buildings and no paved roads anywhere. This was back in the mid 50's.


I haven't heard of it before but it's not very far northwest of Edmonton. The no paved roads isn't out of the ordinary for here????????our roads seem to be getting worse & worse now that they took out the rail. The "highway" to the lake where we used to camp has now been turned back to gravel as it was such a mess


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 3 day cricket? Are your domestic games 3 days? Ours are 4 and international tests are 5 days (well can take up to 5 days if needed).
> 
> England are looking a bit better since I last wrote such a short time ago. Still a hard task but not unlikely if that makes sense. Most likely us but while a very effort by England would be needed they are a very good team so could still pull it off from here.


I stand corrected Margaret!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are the aficionado!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awwww.....made my heart go pitter-patter.....what a sweetie is is.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Why change? Your avatar is so wonderfully familiar.


Yes, that's right, no one new would know where to find him


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Chamber pots were also called 'po' here, or Guzunder (goes under... the bed). The other names from Fan only apply to the 'toilet' (WC or more rarely an earth closet). And we still use 'potty' for the kids ones as in 'potty training'


Potty for kids as well. E rarely used a potty- I was expecting to need to get one but I didn't.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And that from a Dutchman huh?! I can always pick out a Dutchman even if they speak impeccable English, something about their way of forming words. So a case of the pot calling the kettle black! I apparently have a Canadian accent, even though I've lived here since 81! I can't hear it myself!


Maybe you still say "eh?"????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well while you're at it travel over here would you? I can keep you busy for a lot longer than cleaning an oven takes! Little children and finger prints!! Oh my! Especially on the windows and doors! ????
> All of the children are gone - love them all to pieces, but I'm so thrilled to have a quiet house. Sure had fun with them....the 2 year old is super adorable.... he has a husky little voice and is LOUD! If he sees something he will loudly exclaim oh my goodness gracious!! So funny.... he also walks around si going at the top of his lungs! His 4 year old brother sings a lot too...in fact several of the grands do that...our 5 1/2 year old grand daughter warbles constantly.. complete with a vibrato. Pretty cute....but everyone is gone - we will head out to church this morning and then have a very restful day before we hit the road running tomorrow. Have to do a lot of garden work so it can grow well until we return.. managed to get a bit done yesterday so have a good start. Will have a girl house sitting for us so need to make a list for her. DH has soccer on already...Sonya, sorry the Swedes lost to Germany! I understand it was a tense and raucous game!


Have a great vacation. If it's like when I go, there are so many relatives to visit you run the entire time for fear of missing someone & having them upset????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I stand corrected Margaret!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are the aficionado!


And naughty England are slowly inching themselves into a better position


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well better go and get milk then return so I can go to the football.
> Need to take the car as I have to drop something off on the way so the side gate can be finished. Then E can be outside for a short time without me worrying about her running onto the road. Not a safe yard for a child but she won't a problem out for a short while once the gate is in.
> Did I tell you last week she had trousers that were too big for her (fitted her well last winter with nappies!). She ran of at one point and came back with her trousers round her ankles and came back very happy, pants fall down. Never seen her run as often but she kept running just so they would fall down. Would run back to me with them round her ankles, then pull them up herself and run off again. And repeat the process with a happy grin on her face.


The gate will be great, I need to see if I can find a self leveling gate kit come to think of it.

LOLOL!! Well, at least that's one she'll get bored with long before it can become an issue in public. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm thinking this https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Conniestanceknits/sweet-lacy-edged-shrug
> Don't want much but the lace edging gives it a bit of a lift but is open enough that it should show up with the yarn.


Very pretty. For some reason, I'm in a knitting funk.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> You should teach it to us all so we can sing it whilst frogging. I've done a lot of that recently! And it might sound more polite than muttering.....


I needed that last night, I lost my mind & started a sweater with 2 different cables with different numbers of rows, discovered I had moved one row marker but not the other so had to go back????not fun untwisting those cables.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very pretty. For some reason, I'm in a knitting funk.


For me it just means I pick up something that I don't have to give any thought too. Or go a day without picking up the needles! 
I might have a few days this week when I'm not get much knitting done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And naughty England are slowly inching themselves into a better position


Oh dearie me!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Julie and Darowil for the new party. Hard to believe you are on the way to spring as we are on our way to summer and winter.
> Fan, really liked the shawl with the cat pin.
> Did love the pictures of the airplanes. Another hot day here.
> The plumber, putting in my new step in shower, tore a hole in the wall beside it. Fortunately, my Sis is good with those type repairs and it is almost completely repaired, correctly. The plumber just put a lump of composite on it and it was awful! Sis will be back tomorrow to Zinser the repair and then paint the wall. She put the texture on it tonight. We have to get it done this weekend and get the white paint on the wall so that when they seal the shower with the non paintable caulk, it will have the room be the correct color, all by Monday AM when they are coming with the panel to finish the shower. Sadly, he dropped and broke the one onyx side, so glad the replacement is quickly here.


Goodness, I know that he's a plumber and not a contractor, but still, one would think he could do a bit better fix than that, wonderful that your DS is very good with those repairs, she's a handy one to have close by for sure. 
It's great that they onyx is replaced so quickly, it sounds like it will be lovely when finished.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. I knew her daughter was ill but didn't realize that it was so dire.


Not long ago I asked Lynette & she said she was doing well so this must have come in rather quickly. Considering she had stage 4 pancreatic cancer several years ago, I think she's done well as so many only survive a few months.
My friend & I are going to a funeral tomorrow for the brother of another coworker, he was only 52 & only diagnosed since Christmas. Sad for his kids as the oldest is writing final grade 12 exams this week & the other is 16, I think


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I needed that last night, I lost my mind & started a sweater with 2 different cables with different numbers of rows, discovered I had moved one row marker but not the other so had to go back????not fun untwisting those cables.


And then keeping track of which rows you are on as you frog is hard too. And I find it hard to count cable rows- I still can't work out which one has the cable on it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think a lot of people would miss her.
> 
> Certainly don't want to develop bed sores!


And her peanut butter and onion on Rye toast. :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> The spam discussion made me remember the ongoing discussion about the right, left, wrong side of the ride discussion that went on and on. So , one more use for Spam: my mom would grind Spam, sweet pickles and onion in one of those wonderful old iron tabletop grinders. And then add Miracle Whip to make my favorite sandwich bread. I especially liked it on my mom's homemade Swedish rye bread. My mouth is watering!????


When I was in high school, I worked in the kitchen at the local hospital & that was one of the sandwich fillings we made for suppers, we also do the same thing with leftover roast beef. It was really good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And her peanut butter and onion on Rye toast. :sm04:


I had forgotten all about that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> If it wasn't for Fireball Dave we wouldn't all be here and it was going well enough under Dave to keep going once he left. Many of us come from the days of Dave.
> I know I have made so many friends around the world thanks to Dave that I will be forever grateful to him for it.
> And to Sam for picking up the mantle and running with it so well.


I'm thankful Dave started things although he was he time I joined. I'm so glad Sam carried on & I hav got to "know"all of you since then


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not long ago I asked Lynette & she said she was doing well so this must have come in rather quickly. Considering she had stage 4 pancreatic cancer several years ago, I think she's done well as so many only survive a few months.
> My friend & I are going to a funeral tomorrow for the brother of another coworker, he was only 52 & only diagnosed since Christmas. Sad for his kids as the oldest is writing final grade 12 exams this week & the other is 16, I think


Terrible at any time but how hard is to be dealing with yours father death at the same same as final exams. Will he be able to resit them and not give them any thought for now?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't even know if I got on here at all yesterday, sheesh.
> We went over and helped cousin finish loading the last, yes, I said last, trailer of stuff that is going back up the Alcan(Alaska Canadian Highway), so until fall when A and I are ready to do a garage sale, we are done there. Marla is able to get all the dogs out in the mornings now, on her own, so I don't need to go over until afternoon everyday now. So hopefully my stress level and being on the go all the time, will slow down a bit, hopefully... lol
> One week until vacation, whoohoo!
> David headed to Kansas City, Mo this morning, he may be heading to Spokane, Washington after that, but it's not nailed down yet, but that would make a nice paycheck to come home to after vacation. lol
> Now to see how far ahead of me you all managed to get, I have my cuppa coffee and just need some breakfast and I'll be settled in for a bit.


Sounds like life might be slowing down for you which will be a great relief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Liz! I had to think fast!


And you did fabulous!!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like it too, but I also like remembering the roots with Fireball Dave and his British flair.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And you did fabulous!!! :sm24:


Thank you so much. Kaye Jo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Funny what amuses them! I went for a walk with Caitlin the other day and she insisted she brought her doll and doll's buggy with us. Going along the road the conversation went something like this...
> C - My baby is getting fed up in that pram.
> Me - Is she?
> C - Yes....I'll let her watch something on my phone!
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm thinking this https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Conniestanceknits/sweet-lacy-edged-shrug
> Don't want much but the lace edging gives it a bit of a lift but is open enough that it should show up with the yarn.


Pretty


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cricket is very quickly turning in Englands favour.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hard to tell. Some good days some bad days. Keep reminding her that we all have bad days. Was going to say having coffee with in a spare hour I have tomorrow but it is actually today.
> Would have gone to bed but Australia look like they might actually win the cricket. Glad I commented first when I thought we would lose or it would look like I only post our successes! And we could still lose


I hope she perks up soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Kaye Jo! I will have to resort to the summary too, just too busy to keep up as I normally would- getting out and exercising takes a big chunk of the day, but I am not prepared to let the muscles atrophy.


Especially now that you are feeling so much better and walking with so much more ease.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And her peanut butter and onion on Rye toast. :sm04:


Ewwww


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Terrible at any time but how hard is to be dealing with yours father death at the same same as final exams. Will he be able to resit them and not give them any thought for now?


I'm not sure, I think there are rewrites in early August, at least that used to be how it was but I think you have to have your marks now for admission to post secondary schools


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> And naughty England are slowly inching themselves into a better position


Surely we can't win a football match and a cricket match in the same day?????? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> ????


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you still say "eh?"????????????


or is it "A"LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Especially now that you are feeling so much better and walking with so much more ease.


 :sm24: It has been rather a long battle. Looking back, the two months with the blisters supperating(?sp) yellow, were a major set back in recovery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Surely we can't win a football match and a cricket match in the same day?????? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


You did- we can't even win a game that we had in our hand for the taking. Out team needs a lot of work on it. 
Mind you we are without our 2 best batsman and other good ones and out best bowlers as well but still we should have won tonight. Haven't followed it closely enough to know how much of it is that England are so good and how much that we are so bad.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Caught up. . .love the BC story need to copy and send to our Pastor, as Our Baptist Church is on the second level, social hall is on the 1st and not really a basement underneath. It sits about 250. . . Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> You did- we can't even win a game that we had in our hand for the taking. Out team needs a lot of work on it.
> Mind you we are without our 2 best batsman and other good ones and out best bowlers as well but still we should have won tonight. Haven't followed it closely enough to know how much of it is that England are so good and how much that we are so bad.


Well it'll be all downhill from now on then. :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> The spam discussion made me remember the ongoing discussion about the right, left, wrong side of the ride discussion that went on and on. So , one more use for Spam: my mom would grind Spam, sweet pickles and onion in one of those wonderful old iron tabletop grinders. And then add Miracle Whip to make my favorite sandwich bread. I especially liked it on my mom's homemade Swedish rye bread. My mouth is watering!????


We made that too. We were on federal help after Dad died and we got a big wholesale box of spam cans. We had it many different ways. When we didn't have Spam or ham, we'd use bologna. But, no matter what was in it, it was always called ham salad.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> A 3 day festival of just strawberries? Sounds like fun.


Strawberries, food, drinks and music. Plus lots of vendors selling their services. We sampled strawberry sangria, pulled pork with strawberry BBQ sauce, roasted grilled corn, etc. I wanted to get some strawberry salsa, but the line was so long, that I devided to order it online.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> If it wasn't for Fireball Dave we wouldn't all be here and it was going well enough under Dave to keep going once he left. Many of us come from the days of Dave.
> I know I have made so many friends around the world thanks to Dave that I will be forever grateful to him for it.
> And to Sam for picking up the mantle and running with it so well.


Absolutely, just defending a friend from gossip when he's not here to defend himself. Something I'd do for all my friends.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you for defending Dave. I came on board just before Sam took over and am grateful there was a KTP.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Strawberries, food, drinks and music. Plus lots of vendors selling their services. We sampled strawberry sangria, pulled pork with strawberry BBQ sauce, roasted grilled corn, etc. I wanted to get some strawberry salsa, but the line was so long, that I devided to order it online.


Sounds like a great day in perfect weather. I hope your nephew enjoyed his day out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to bed- it is after all after 3am. And I need to leave here at 9.30 and be out for over 11 hours. So I guess bed earlier would have been more sensible.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And then travel northwards , but like Angela says no rush ????


Then even further north...!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Polite people the Brits. :sm02: And train the animals.
> 
> Talking of polite the other day when E and I had our Tea Party she looked at me part way through and said 'Thank you Grandma for this'.


Aww!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went and picked up nephew and had no problems so that was good . He helped me bake some cakes , we couldn't decide wether we wanted toffee with salted caramel filling or carrot cake so we have carrot cakes with salted caramel filling , he wondered what would happen if no one liked them
> My reply all the more for us ????
> He is now watching the England Match with his best mate my husband, and the other males are now in there too , will go to nieces house when it's finished
> I know England are winning by 2 goals to nil as I've heard great big loud cheers coming from the surrounding houses ????


Glad you and your DN had a nice day. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But before I retire, I heard from Lynnette (kiwifrau) today.
> 
> She is pretty distressed at the moment, her daughter died of the cancer not long ago. So it is a very sad and emotional time for her. She has to sort out her daughter's house, etc. It has been hard for her trying to read, but she promises she will be back in time.
> 
> Also she sends her love to all here.


So sorry to hear that. She hadn't mentioned her daughter's illness for some time and I thought no news was good news - poor soul.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just saw this from a small town in Iowa which is about 4 hours from my hometown. It was settled mostly by Swedish immigrants. I thought it was very appropriate for the hometown of Mrs. Olsen and for the tea party.

Is Mrs. Olsen known outside the US?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But before I retire, I heard from Lynnette (kiwifrau) today.
> 
> She is pretty distressed at the moment, her daughter died of the cancer not long ago. So it is a very sad and emotional time for her. She has to sort out her daughter's house, etc. It has been hard for her trying to read, but she promises she will be back in time.
> 
> Also she sends her love to all here.


Oh dear, that is so distressing, and I wish Lynette the strength to deal with all this.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I have a very busy week coming up. Out from 9.30 tomorrow morning until round 8.30 at night; G all day Tuesday; think only Wednesday morning Bible study; knitting Thursday 10-2; morning tea with one couple from David's last job and then afternoon tea with another on Friday; Saturday morning breakfast and going to the Impressionist Exhibition with the rest for the family (Christmas present from V&B for us and Maryanne) and then an Open House in the afternoon for one of the couples who have returned recently for a few months from overseas. Sunday looks like only being church!
> SO I might be mainly reading this week- if I don't comment you know I am just busy.
> And was out for most of today as well. Got the June wool for the Club. 8 ply (DK) this time for winter knitting. Church this morning, shopping and then church again this evening for recommissioning a family returning overseas as gospel workers.


Yummy yarn! Hope you aren't going to get overtired with all this going on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just saw this from a small town in Iowa which is about 4 hours from my hometown. It was settled mostly by Swedish immigrants. I thought it was very appropriate for the hometown of Mrs. Olsen and for the tea party.
> 
> Is Mrs. Olsen known outside the US?


Not known here, to my knowledge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too!


Maatje said:


> Ah well! I for one love Sam! Glad you are at the helm!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not known here, to my knowledge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://youtu.be/Gnea5lX3jtg


No television in New Zealand of any variety at that time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds good and I'm not a huge spam fan though do enjoy it occasionally.


machriste said:


> The spam discussion made me remember the ongoing discussion about the right, left, wrong side of the ride discussion that went on and on. So , one more use for Spam: my mom would grind Spam, sweet pickles and onion in one of those wonderful old iron tabletop grinders. And then add Miracle Whip to make my favorite sandwich bread. I especially liked it on my mom's homemade Swedish rye bread. My mouth is watering!????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Margaret; a time and season for each.



darowil said:


> If it wasn't for Fireball Dave we wouldn't all be here and it was going well enough under Dave to keep going once he left. Many of us come from the days of Dave.
> I know I have made so many friends around the world thanks to Dave that I will be forever grateful to him for it.
> And to Sam for picking up the mantle and running with it so well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It is so funny that it knocked!!!!


My uncle's downstairs neighbour had a cat which would knock the door of its home by rattling the knocker on the letter box which was low down on the front door. One night the neighbour decided he was fed up getting up in the middle of the night to let the cat in, so he wrapped a duster around the knocker......you guessed it, the cat just went one flight up and knocked my uncle's door instead! He was not amused!! :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes; that should be lovely in that yarn.

So attempting to move us in another direction, how did each us come up with your avatar name? I chose mine because a beloved cousin used to tease me and call me Gweniepooh which at the time irritated me. He passed away and when trying to come up with a name I would easily remember I settled on it. He, my cousin, always brought a smile to my face and was the only cousin close in age to me (two years older.) 
How about the rest of you?



darowil said:


> I'm thinking this https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Conniestanceknits/sweet-lacy-edged-shrug
> Don't want much but the lace edging gives it a bit of a lift but is open enough that it should show up with the yarn.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wondered why some in the group spelled recipe that way.
> Here "receipt" is something you get when you make a payment


The same applies here as far as about 99% of us are concerned. I always use 'recipe' for cooking instructions and 'receipt' for proof of purchase.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cool is that. Wouldn't it be fun just to do a huge road trip around the US or any country seeing such "odd" sites. I do love road trips! 
Hate that I'm going to miss the KAP this year not only because of missing out on seeing folks but I love the traveling in itself.



RookieRetiree said:


> Just saw this from a small town in Iowa which is about 4 hours from my hometown. It was settled mostly by Swedish immigrants. I thought it was very appropriate for the hometown of Mrs. Olsen and for the tea party.
> 
> Is Mrs. Olsen known outside the US?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No television in New Zealand of any variety at that time.


I think this one was from mid 1970's. I thought NZ had TV about same time as we got it at our house in mid-1960 although yours was government run and Commercial TV wasn't until later. I only remember that because I felt like we were the absolute last people in our town to get TV and was surprised that whole countries didn't have it either.

FYI..Mrs. Olsen was as famous as the Lonely Maytag repairman and "Mr. Whipple" of Charmin fame.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOL....now that is one smart cat.


KateB said:


> My uncle's downstairs neighbour had a cat which would knock the door of its home by rattling the knocker on the letter box which was low down on the front door. One night the neighbour decided he was fed up getting up in the middle of the night to let the cat in, so he wrapped a duster around the knocker......you guessed it, the cat just went one flight up and knocked my uncle's door instead! He was not amused!! :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds good and I'm not a huge spam fan though do enjoy it occasionally.


Our picnics almost always were ham salad or Beef roast salad (like Bonnie mentioned) sandwiches and what we'd carry by the dishpan full out to the workers on the farm.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I needed that last night, I lost my mind & started a sweater with 2 different cables with different numbers of rows, discovered I had moved one row marker but not the other so had to go back????not fun untwisting those cables.


Commiserations 
:sm25:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How cool is that. Wouldn't it be fun just to do a huge road trip around the US or any country seeing such "odd" sites. I do love road trips!
> Hate that I'm going to miss the KAP this year not only because of missing out on seeing folks but I love the traveling in itself.


Going to miss those not able to attend this year. Puplover and I plan to stop at a working dairy farm turned into a restaurant and ice cream emporium and at fabric/quilting stores in Shipsewana, IN. We'll make the most of the travelling time.

https://visitshipshewana.org/

https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/indiana/ice-cream-factory-indiana/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> My uncle's downstairs neighbour had a cat which would knock the door of its home by rattling the knocker on the letter box which was low down on the front door. One night the neighbour decided he was fed up getting up in the middle of the night to let the cat in, so he wrapped a duster around the knocker......you guessed it, the cat just went one flight up and knocked my uncle's door instead! He was not amused!! :sm09:


Very cute stories. The ingenuity of animals is amazing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Re the requests for me to clean the ovens, well I will make a bargain with you, I would do it, provided I get plenty of Fika for my efforts. Coffee and cake please.
Seriously though, a chance to meet you folks in person would be wonderful. I am forever grateful to Julie for showing me the way to the tea party.
Stu had a ball yesterday. He was about to leave late afternoon, when one of the guys said he needed to wait as someone wanted to see him. Next thing they bring out a delicious cheesecake with candles etc for him. He is not one for a fuss, so was completely overwhelmed by it. When you sign in at the office they have all your details, so knew it was his birthday and treated him very well. He did have his special other tee shirt on, which has a car on it, and reads made in 1948, 70 years and all original parts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Re the requests for me to clean the ovens, well I will make a bargain with you, I would do it, provided I get plenty of Fika for my efforts. Coffee and cake please.
> Seriously though, a chance to meet you folks in person would be wonderful. I am forever grateful to Julie for showing me the way to the tea party.
> Stu had a ball yesterday. He was about to leave late afternoon, when one of the guys said he needed to wait as someone wanted to see him. Next thing they bring out a delicious cheesecake with candles etc for him. He is not one for a fuss, so was completely overwhelmed by it. When you sign in at the office they have all your details, so knew it was his birthday and treated him very well. He did have his special other tee shirt on, which has a car on it, and reads made in 1948, 70 years and all original parts.


Well deserved celebration, I'm sure.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> Re the requests for me to clean the ovens, well I will make a bargain with you, I would do it, provided I get plenty of Fika for my efforts. Coffee and cake please.
> Seriously though, a chance to meet you folks in person would be wonderful. I am forever grateful to Julie for showing me the way to the tea party.
> Stu had a ball yesterday. He was about to leave late afternoon, when one of the guys said he needed to wait as someone wanted to see him. Next thing they bring out a delicious cheesecake with candles etc for him. He is not one for a fuss, so was completely overwhelmed by it. When you sign in at the office they have all your details, so knew it was his birthday and treated him very well. He did have his special other tee shirt on, which has a car on it, and reads made in 1948, 70 years and all original parts.


Love the idea of Stu's tee shirt, glad he's had a special time this year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Caught up. . .love the BC story need to copy and send to our Pastor, as Our Baptist Church is on the second level, social hall is on the 1st and not really a basement underneath. It sits about 250. . . Ha, Ha, Ha.


I was trying to figure out what BC could stand for????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Strawberries, food, drinks and music. Plus lots of vendors selling their services. We sampled strawberry sangria, pulled pork with strawberry BBQ sauce, roasted grilled corn, etc. I wanted to get some strawberry salsa, but the line was so long, that I devided to order it online.


So is strawberry salsa sweet like a desert or spicy? Ve never heard of it before. I sure get exposed to many different foods on here


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just a quick update from me, now the FlyIn folks have mostly left Alderney, and we will go back to Guernsey:- we had a total of 52 planes in, and glorious weather all weekend. I think everyone enjoyed it, tho’ of course it was a bit full on for us. The hired people carrier broke down on Friday so I spent most of the time ferrying people and their luggage in our little car, but eventually the car hire guy lent us another car, but it could only take 6 so I was still quite busy on Saturday. However, when we went out this morning to go up to the airfield our car would not start - totally unresponsive! So we had to get collected by the hire car as we needed to be there by opening time, otherwise we could have walked as it’s only about 1.5 miles. DH has just found a way of getting it to start from searching the web, but we will get it repaired (I hope) before we return to Alderney.
At risk of boring you with more plane photos, here are a few from today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think this one was from mid 1970's. I thought NZ had TV about same time as we got it at our house in mid-1960 although yours was government run and Commercial TV wasn't until later. I only remember that because I felt like we were the absolute last people in our town to get TV and was surprised that whole countries didn't have it either.
> 
> FYI..Mrs. Olsen was as famous as the Lonely Maytag repairman and "Mr. Whipple" of Charmin fame.


I'm familiar with the Maytag man but not the other 2.

We didn't have TV until 1962, I think & very few channels then. When we moved here in 1970 the only channel we could get was CBC so no fighting over what to watch????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our picnics almost always were ham salad or Beef roast salad (like Bonnie mentioned) sandwiches and what we'd carry by the dishpan full out to the workers on the farm.


I used to take lots of meals to the field in harvest time but only took sandwiches if the guys were working very late at night. Suppers were always full meals, I just took potatoes, vegetables & meat in their pots with a blanket over to keep warm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Going to miss those not able to attend this year. Puplover and I plan to stop at a working dairy farm turned into a restaurant and ice cream emporium and at fabric/quilting stores in Shipsewana, IN. We'll make the most of the travelling time.
> 
> https://visitshipshewana.org/
> 
> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/indiana/ice-cream-factory-indiana/


I always thought Indiana was west of Illinois, learned something new today. I had thought Ohio & Illinois were side by side????

I hope you & Dawn have a great trip


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just saw this from a small town in Iowa which is about 4 hours from my hometown. It was settled mostly by Swedish immigrants. I thought it was very appropriate for the hometown of Mrs. Olsen and for the tea party.
> 
> Is Mrs. Olsen known outside the US?


Nope, only Mrs Olsen I know is the one from Little House on the Prairie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes; that should be lovely in that yarn.
> 
> So attempting to move us in another direction, how did each us come up with your avatar name? I chose mine because a beloved cousin used to tease me and call me Gweniepooh which at the time irritated me. He passed away and when trying to come up with a name I would easily remember I settled on it. He, my cousin, always brought a smile to my face and was the only cousin close in age to me (two years older.)
> How about the rest of you?


I was very unoriginal.....it's my name, although I am more often known as Catherine. If DH is shouting for me he always roars, "Kate!" My much missed DGM was known as Kate and I was called after her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, nice Stu had such great birthday celebrations

Lin, I'm glad you had a good weekend. Hope the car isn't an expensive fix.

I spent all morning in the garden. The #@$& deer were back again so I spent quite a while making cages, grrr
I picked about a quart of strawberries & more lettuce.
I planted something called claytonia , a different salad green & the deer ate it off & pulled lots out. Here I was thinking it was almost big enough to eat, I had picked a few leaves & it tastes quite nice. Have you heard of it?
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claytonia_perfoliata The deer also mowed down the nice heads of romaine lettuce. DH assures me he's going to set up the electric fence again, he took it to contain the bulls


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was very unoriginal.....it's my name, although I am more often known as Catherine.


Mine is just my first name & my birth year backwards, also not very original


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nope, only Mrs Olsen I know is the one from Little House on the Prairie.


That's who I thought of too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Just a quick update from me, now the FlyIn folks have mostly left Alderney, and we will go back to Guernsey:- we had a total of 52 planes in, and glorious weather all weekend. I think everyone enjoyed it, tho' of course it was a bit full on for us. The hired people carrier broke down on Friday so I spent most of the time ferrying people and their luggage in our little car, but eventually the car hire guy lent us another car, but it could only take 6 so I was still quite busy on Saturday. However, when we went out this morning to go up to the airfield our car would not start - totally unresponsive! So we had to get collected by the hire car as we needed to be there by opening time, otherwise we could have walked as it's only about 1.5 miles. DH has just found a way of getting it to start from searching the web, but we will get it repaired (I hope) before we return to Alderney.
> At risk of boring you with more plane photos, here are a few from today.


Looks like a fun weekend and if you've had the same weather as us, perfect flying weather. Too bad about your car. I hope you can get it fixed soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just saw this from a small town in Iowa which is about 4 hours from my hometown. It was settled mostly by Swedish immigrants. I thought it was very appropriate for the hometown of Mrs. Olsen and for the tea party.
> 
> Is Mrs. Olsen known outside the US?


It looks like fun but I've never heard of Mrs Olsen. Now I have it will probably stick in my mind with all the other bits of useless information I have stored there. Still, it might come in useful for a pub quiz one day! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was being good about using up stash but have fallen off the wagen????????I want to make a sweater for GD for either her birthday or Christmas depending how fast I get it done. I have quite a lot of worsted pink yarnbut discovered it's too heavy for the pattern I bought so I got an email from Hobium, their cotton yarns are on sale 25% off so I ordered more of the same yarn I used for the Henley sweater,$ 20.30 US for 10 -50 gram balls. 
https://www.hobiumyarns.com/urun/detay/smc-catania-yarn-pink-9801210-00225


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I started out as Myfanwy, but for personal reasons nearly left KP all together, was Lurking for sometime. The name is mean't as a pun.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Re the requests for me to clean the ovens, well I will make a bargain with you, I would do it, provided I get plenty of Fika for my efforts. Coffee and cake please.
> Seriously though, a chance to meet you folks in person would be wonderful. I am forever grateful to Julie for showing me the way to the tea party.
> Stu had a ball yesterday. He was about to leave late afternoon, when one of the guys said he needed to wait as someone wanted to see him. Next thing they bring out a delicious cheesecake with candles etc for him. He is not one for a fuss, so was completely overwhelmed by it. When you sign in at the office they have all your details, so knew it was his birthday and treated him very well. He did have his special other tee shirt on, which has a car on it, and reads made in 1948, 70 years and all original parts.


Coffee and cake all ready, what time should I expect you? :sm23: :sm23: 
Sounds like Stu had a great birthday with lots of surprises.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Coffee and cake all ready, what time should I expect you? :sm23: :sm23:
> Sounds like Stu had a great birthday with lots of surprises.


Well thank you, It would be many hours travel across the world by plane, so will just have to be via cyberspace , and am out of elbow grease at present lol!
Don't think customs would admit me bringing a large pot of ''grease'' through the border. ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh
So attempting to move us in another direction said:


> Mine was really original, just my name and the first letter of my surname. Very boring.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> But before I retire, I heard from Lynnette (kiwifrau) today.
> 
> She is pretty distressed at the moment, her daughter died of the cancer not long ago. So it is a very sad and emotional time for her. She has to sort out her daughter's house, etc. It has been hard for her trying to read, but she promises she will be back in time.
> 
> Also she sends her love to all here.


So so sorry to hear this Julie , I was hoping and praying for a miracle for Lynettes daughter


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, interesting and fun stops.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I’ve said before I chose Sassafras as the tree has three different types of leaves and I loved the tea.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I have a very busy week coming up. Out from 9.30 tomorrow morning until round 8.30 at night; G all day Tuesday; think only Wednesday morning Bible study; knitting Thursday 10-2; morning tea with one couple from David's last job and then afternoon tea with another on Friday; Saturday morning breakfast and going to the Impressionist Exhibition with the rest for the family (Christmas present from V&B for us and Maryanne) and then an Open House in the afternoon for one of the couples who have returned recently for a few months from overseas. Sunday looks like only being church!
> SO I might be mainly reading this week- if I don't comment you know I am just busy.
> And was out for most of today as well. Got the June wool for the Club. 8 ply (DK) this time for winter knitting. Church this morning, shopping and then church again this evening for recommissioning a family returning overseas as gospel workers.


Yarn looks lovely Margaret have you got a pattern in mind for it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a fantastic day!


We did thank you , I'm full as a pudding after eating way to much , we all went to the coast this evening for a short walk and to cool down as it's been very hot here , its still 24c ( 70ies f) at nearly 10 pm


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did they sing and dance to the Små Grodorna song ( little frogs ) don't know why but it's sung and danced too every midsummer , a very silly song and dance but very fun to do too ????
> 
> Lol I'm now singing the song ????


Like our chicken dance? LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Again where do the weeks go? Another one already.... Thankyou Julie for the lovely start off and for updating us on Zoe. I still miss her on here. And thanks to Kate and Margaret for our summary.
> 
> Today was a bit colder..only 13c but a little bit of sunshine now and then this afternoon. Penelope seems to be holding her own with the asthma so far this time.. not trip to hospital as yet anyway. She seemed fairly cheery today so she must be feeling a little better. My kids and the little ones are coming here tomorrow for most of the day.... yay. Havent seen my DS in 5 weeks so it should be nice.


Have a great time with the kids and grands, so glad that they are feeling so much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks for your recipes.
> 
> We had a nice day today. Wasn't cold at the football at all. And we won a game at last! Close game but we got the points.


Whoohoo!!!! Congrats on the win!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth's first birthday party was a Mad Hatters Tea Party from Alice in Wonderland. SO of course a Dormouse in a tea pot was needed and a while rabbit. Dormouse by me, rabbit by Vicky. No white rabbit- they all include Elizabeth


I still love that tea cozy, it's so cute! The only mouse I like is the dormouse from Alice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I used my square cast iron skillet with some butter in the bottom and layered in the mandolin sliced potatoes for a nice thick layer, put it on the stove to start browning the bottom. Then added a creamy cheese sauce (gruyere works well) that has sauted onion, mushrooms, leeks, parsley, garlic and herbs as the next layer, and repeat. I then put it in a hot oven until potatoes were cooked through. I used a knife to loosen the edges and then turned it out onto a platter. It looked almost like a layer cake and just as delicious.


MMMM.....Yummy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jane is going out of town for the day. I will drive over later and let my Buddha Buddy out and then meditate with him. Perfect! I was looking for a way to feel normal with minimum energy expenditure!


 :sm24: I am sure he was very happy to meditate with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Feeling pretty lousy. Had a fever for 2 nights now. I'm sure it will pass soon. Just hanging at home. DH is busy today with a band from Germany and his own band. They will rehearse and have dinner together. Hope I'm better for his concert tomorrow.


I hope you feel much better soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Well while you're at it travel over here would you? I can keep you busy for a lot longer than cleaning an oven takes! Little children and finger prints!! Oh my! Especially on the windows and doors! ????
> All of the children are gone - love them all to pieces, but I'm so thrilled to have a quiet house. Sure had fun with them....the 2 year old is super adorable.... he has a husky little voice and is LOUD! If he sees something he will loudly exclaim oh my goodness gracious!! So funny.... he also walks around si going at the top of his lungs! His 4 year old brother sings a lot too...in fact several of the grands do that...our 5 1/2 year old grand daughter warbles constantly.. complete with a vibrato. Pretty cute....but everyone is gone - we will head out to church this morning and then have a very restful day before we hit the road running tomorrow. Have to do a lot of garden work so it can grow well until we return.. managed to get a bit done yesterday so have a good start. Will have a girl house sitting for us so need to make a list for her. DH has soccer on already...Sonya, sorry the Swedes lost to Germany! I understand it was a tense and raucous game!


Stinking Germans is what I say ???? scored the winning goal in the last few minutes
Grandkids sound cute especially the youngest . 
I sing too all the time , husband says I wouldn't exactly call it singing but what does he know ????, I love to sing any song that pops into my head so you will hear anything from a pop song to a musical to a hymn or a Carol when it's near Christmas


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Was able to get all of last week's TP read and the pages of this week. Had a busy week working with only a few hours of sleep. Most run were night ones and trying to sleep during the day is difficult. My last load was to deliver Friday night, but has been put off till Sunday. It's going to Canada so dropping it in Detroit area for someone else to take it across. Two days layover to keep on van and since home was on the way, decided to go there instead of waiting in Michigan. Will deliver and then head home for at least 10 days of vacation. Can't wait for KAP to start. Have two appts on Friday morning but the rest of the weekend is mine. Then my DD2 and I head south for a mini vacation.
> 
> My two cents about the name of this group. It's called Knitting Tea Party. Changing the name would confuse people as not everyone would know what Fika is. Maybe this needs to be added (non-political/non-religious) to avoid any negative connotations. JMO
> ...


Hi Kathy, great to hear from you, you're doing better than I am on finishing last week, I had to give up. 
Your 10 days off will be great, sounds like you have a really good plan for it. 
How is Lila doing?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had no trouble getting him out for the day, I'm sure he will have fun.
> 
> Your comment about the cheering from other houses reminded me of something, when we were at my sisters house in Lloydminster last weekend, we noticed they had some new lighting under the eaves of the house. It's strips of LEDs about a foot apart, they can be programmed by your I phone to be any color you want so white this time of year & at Christmas can be programmed in various colors. My BIL says he hasn't got them entirely figured out yet but they can be programmed to flash your favourite team colors when your hockey (or whatever) team scores. ????????????. What will they think of next. If it wasn't so expensive they are really nice lights for light if you want to sit out in an evening & would be much better than our current Christmas lights too


Lighting sounds like a fun idea , I've been looking at those lights that beam onto your house and cover the whole house in Christmas motives or colours , can not think what they are called , but they first started appearing on the shop shelves a few Christmases ago here and were very expensive but they have since dropped drastically in price


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Strawberries, food, drinks and music. Plus lots of vendors selling their services. We sampled strawberry sangria, pulled pork with strawberry BBQ sauce, roasted grilled corn, etc. I wanted to get some strawberry salsa, but the line was so long, that I devided to order it online.


Sounds like you had a good day too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i say pi cons - short i and short o with the accent on the second syllable. --- sam



angelam said:


> Yes, we mostly say PEE-cuns in the UK, though the very first time I ever heard of them was from an American lady and she called them pee-KAHNs so I tend to still call them that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I was very unoriginal.....it's my name, although I am more often known as Catherine. If DH is shouting for me he always roars, "Kate!" My much missed DGM was known as Kate and I was called after her.


My dad used to call me Son , if I heard Sonja I would think oh oh what have I done now .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Like our chicken dance? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

My real name is Margaret-Elaine.... Margaret = pearl, Elaine = worthy or some such thing And the translation of our Japanese last name means "God's field" So I'am now "a worthy Pearl in God's field" best title I've ever had. So I'm sticking with it. "Pearl's girls" came about when I started raising chickens for eggs. Seems I wanted them and took ownership That is my avitar many girls and years later. Margaret is from my father's aunt who was Margaret Iasbel.
She hated Margaret so I was never her name-sake. Elaine was the middle name of my mother's sister who lost her husband at Normandy. I now know several people named pearl. That is my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Mine was really original, just my name and the first letter of my surname. Very boring.


But I still think of you as 'angel-am' as that was the way I misread it first time!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Where is it??? I can't find the BC story (Bathroom Camode) vs. BC (Baptist Church)
I need to copy & send it to several. It had me rolling in laughter. I was almost late to the BC this a.m. 
What page is it on?????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So is strawberry salsa sweet like a desert or spicy? Ve never heard of it before. I sure get exposed to many different foods on here


Strawberries are used instead of tomatoes and you can make it as hot as you want.

https://www.gimmesomeoven.com/strawberry-salsa-recipe/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think he was rather brilliant person - i think he was brilliant. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Dave could be quite a misogynist, Joy, he was very careful to point out that he had a long standing invitation to Royal Ascot- through his mother- quixotically could not stand his father. His way was the only really acceptable one- for instance his insistence on the use of the word 'receipt' where most now use recipe.
> A complex and rather brilliant person.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just a quick update from me, now the FlyIn folks have mostly left Alderney, and we will go back to Guernsey:- we had a total of 52 planes in, and glorious weather all weekend. I think everyone enjoyed it, tho' of course it was a bit full on for us. The hired people carrier broke down on Friday so I spent most of the time ferrying people and their luggage in our little car, but eventually the car hire guy lent us another car, but it could only take 6 so I was still quite busy on Saturday. However, when we went out this morning to go up to the airfield our car would not start - totally unresponsive! So we had to get collected by the hire car as we needed to be there by opening time, otherwise we could have walked as it's only about 1.5 miles. DH has just found a way of getting it to start from searching the web, but we will get it repaired (I hope) before we return to Alderney.
> At risk of boring you with more plane photos, here are a few from today.


Very nice. Sorry about the car.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm familiar with the Maytag man but not the other 2.
> 
> We didn't have TV until 1962, I think & very few channels then. When we moved here in 1970 the only channel we could get was CBC so no fighting over what to watch????????


We had three channels and 2 were the same network so only the local news was different.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was very unoriginal.....it's my name, although I am more often known as Catherine. If DH is shouting for me he always roars, "Kate!" My much missed DGM was known as Kate and I was called after her.


Lovely memories.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very sad - hope she does not tire herself too much. hopefully her friend will help. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> But before I retire, I heard from Lynnette (kiwifrau) today.
> 
> She is pretty distressed at the moment, her daughter died of the cancer not long ago. So it is a very sad and emotional time for her. She has to sort out her daughter's house, etc. It has been hard for her trying to read, but she promises she will be back in time.
> 
> Also she sends her love to all here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, nice Stu had such great birthday celebrations
> 
> Lin, I'm glad you had a good weekend. Hope the car isn't an expensive fix.
> 
> ...


I think you need your own dedicated fence.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> It looks like fun but I've never heard of Mrs Olsen. Now I have it will probably stick in my mind with all the other bits of useless information I have stored there. Still, it might come in useful for a pub quiz one day! :sm23: :sm23:


Commercials from that era were as popular as some of the shows and became part of the culture with multiple jokes which had a punchline of "good to the last drop", don't squeeze the Charmin, etc. I can't remember any of them now, but some of them were pretty clever.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is gorgeous wool yarn what a terrific sweater it would make. have we ever seen a picture of David's tree of life sweater. --- sam

Darowil]I have a very busy week coming up. Out from 9.30 tomorrow morning until round 8.30 at night; G all day Tuesday; think only Wednesday morning Bible study; knitting Thursday 10-2; morning tea with one couple from David's last job and then afternoon tea with another on Friday; Saturday morning breakfast and going to the Impressionist Exhibition with the rest for the family (Christmas present from V&B for us and Maryanne) and then an Open House in the afternoon for one of the couples who have returned recently for a few months from overseas. Sunday looks like only being church!
SO I might be mainly reading this week- if I don't comment you know I am just busy.
And was out for most of today as well. Got the June wool for the Club. 8 ply (DK) this time for winter knitting. Church this morning, shopping and then church again this evening for recommissioning a family returning overseas as gospel workers.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a good day too


It was very nice, but the sun was very strong. I got more color from the sun in one hour than all day last weekend at son's company weekend.

I bought a small bottle of lemon infused olive oiland one of strawberry balsamic vinegar so I'm having a salad with that tonight (with fresh strawberries), of course.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i say pi cons - short i and short o with the accent on the second syllable. --- sam


Like I do I suspect...we'll have to test it out next weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Jeanette - i really loved reading dave's posts - they could be so witty. i'm sorry he left and i hope he is happy. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I don't think roasting him so many years later advances any purpose. I thank him for creating a vehicle that fostered such good friendships and am so thankful Sam took up the lead. Thanks, Sam. You've positively impacted many lives.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Maatje. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Ah well! I for one love Sam! Glad you are at the helm!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My real name is Margaret-Elaine.... Margaret = pearl, Elaine = worthy or some such thing And the translation of our Japanese last name means "God's field" So I'am now "a worthy Pearl in God's field" best title I've ever had. So I'm sticking with it. "Pearl's girls" came about when I started raising chickens for eggs. Seems I wanted them and took ownership That is my avitar many girls and years later. Margaret is from my father's aunt who was Margaret Iasbel.
> She hated Margaret so I was never her name-sake. Elaine was the middle name of my mother's sister who lost her husband at Normandy. I now know several people named pearl. That is my story and I'm sticking to it.


Oh that is wonderful, my mum and grandma were Margarets, I have it as my middle name. Mum was Peggy, and grandma Maggie. 
And our Darowal is also Margaret!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Phyllis used to make something like that except she used baloney - she would wraps the sandwiches in foil and freeze them. when we wanted them we took them out of the freezer and popped them into the oven still wrapped. they were so good. --- sam



machriste said:


> The spam discussion made me remember the ongoing discussion about the right, left, wrong side of the ride discussion that went on and on. So , one more use for Spam: my mom would grind Spam, sweet pickles and onion in one of those wonderful old iron tabletop grinders. And then add Miracle Whip to make my favorite sandwich bread. I especially liked it on my mom's homemade Swedish rye bread. My mouth is watering!????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - the famous soup - goat was it? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> For goodness sake, Rookie- you ARE entitled to your opinion, but I have very good reason for mine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh that is wonderful, my mum and grandma were Margarets, I have it as my middle name. Mum was Peggy, and grandma Maggie.
> And our Darowal is also Margaret!


My dear sister is Margaret Rose. I love that name. Does anyone know how Peggy became the nickname for Margaret?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you jeanette - i am totally in your camp. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely, just defending a friend from gossip when he's not here to defend himself. Something I'd do for all my friends.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My dear sister is Margaret Rose. I love that name. Does anyone know how Peggy became the nickname for Margaret?


Is it possible it is just another spin off from Meg which also comes from Margaret or Megan? 
My father called mum Pegasus the winged horse!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you still say "eh?"????????????


Lol! Not as often as DH who's not a Canadian at all! He was born and raised in California


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have a great vacation. If it's like when I go, there are so many relatives to visit you run the entire time for fear of missing someone & having them upset????????


Which is why we are only staying with my sister who lives close to my dad. For the rest they have organized a get together which will have to suffice. I figure My sister and I usually get together once every 2 or so years so that's where I stay. And if DHs family gets offended so be it....tho this is the third time we've seen each other this year! Could get used to that!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry, Sam. Ladies, have you ever had what feels like a muscle cramp in your breast? Wednesday, can’t come soon enough!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> My uncle's downstairs neighbour had a cat which would knock the door of its home by rattling the knocker on the letter box which was low down on the front door. One night the neighbour decided he was fed up getting up in the middle of the night to let the cat in, so he wrapped a duster around the knocker......you guessed it, the cat just went one flight up and knocked my uncle's door instead! He was not amused!! :sm09:


????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Re the requests for me to clean the ovens, well I will make a bargain with you, I would do it, provided I get plenty of Fika for my efforts. Coffee and cake please.
> Seriously though, a chance to meet you folks in person would be wonderful. I am forever grateful to Julie for showing me the way to the tea party.
> Stu had a ball yesterday. He was about to leave late afternoon, when one of the guys said he needed to wait as someone wanted to see him. Next thing they bring out a delicious cheesecake with candles etc for him. He is not one for a fuss, so was completely overwhelmed by it. When you sign in at the office they have all your details, so knew it was his birthday and treated him very well. He did have his special other tee shirt on, which has a car on it, and reads made in 1948, 70 years and all original parts.


Fan, I have an entire Italian cream cake in my freezer. You are welcome to all of it! Not that I dont love it, but it loves me back far too well! As to coffee, our pot is almost always on and if it's not I can quickly make up a French press. Which in my opinion is far superior to drip! So there's no excuse to come clean! ????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Nope, only Mrs Olsen I know is the one from Little House on the Prairie.


Oh ha! Yes, me too! Never even thought of her! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, nice Stu had such great birthday celebrations
> 
> Lin, I'm glad you had a good weekend. Hope the car isn't an expensive fix.
> 
> ...


No I haven't. Sure hope you can get something set up to keep those deer out! What pests they are destroying your hard work!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I started out as Myfanwy, but for personal reasons nearly left KP all together, was Lurking for sometime. The name is mean't as a pun.


Well I'm glad you decided to stay....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But before I retire, I heard from Lynnette (kiwifrau) today.
> 
> She is pretty distressed at the moment, her daughter died of the cancer not long ago. So it is a very sad and emotional time for her. She has to sort out her daughter's house, etc. It has been hard for her trying to read, but she promises she will be back in time.
> 
> Also she sends her love to all here.


Thank you Julie. How terribly sad. She is such a beautiful and upbeat person. Prayers and hugs for her and Sincerest Condolences if you speak with her again.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Stinking Germans is what I say ???? scored the winning goal in the last few minutes
> Grandkids sound cute especially the youngest .
> I sing too all the time , husband says I wouldn't exactly call it singing but what does he know ????, I love to sing any song that pops into my head so you will hear anything from a pop song to a musical to a hymn or a Carol when it's near Christmas


I love whistling....my mother had a Dutch saying that roughly translate to girls who whistle get men with lots of money. Well I've whistled my entire life but although I hit the jackpot in the husband area, he sure doesn't have a lot of the green stuff!????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Fan, I have an entire Italian cream cake in my freezer. You are welcome to all of it! Not that I dont love it, but it loves me back far too well! As to coffee, our pot is almost always on and if it's not I can quickly make up a French press. Which in my opinion is far superior to drip! So there's no excuse to come clean! ????????


Oh so tempting. If I took up all the kind offers I would have to travel in the overweight cargo section of the plane! Once on the lips, forever on the hips. We have a great coffee maker with a grinder for the whole beans, and milk frother. I can do a great flat white, cappuccino, whatever people want.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is the only one I remember also. What is the other Mrs. Olsen associated with?


KateB said:


> Nope, only Mrs Olsen I know is the one from Little House on the Prairie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful picture. Is this the DGM we hear quotes from? She looks like a strong, dignified woman for sure.


KateB said:


> I was very unoriginal.....it's my name, although I am more often known as Catherine. If DH is shouting for me he always roars, "Kate!" My much missed DGM was known as Kate and I was called after her.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, Sam. Ladies, have you ever had what feels like a muscle cramp in your breast? Wednesday, can't come soon enough!


I do if I have an anxiety attack....or even acid reflux can feel like that


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Where is it??? I can't find the BC story (Bathroom Camode) vs. BC (Baptist Church)
> I need to copy & send it to several. It had me rolling in laughter. I was almost late to the BC this a.m.
> What page is it on?????


Page 23.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I read it that way too! Very fitting IMHO as your offer to be there if DD needed help while in Oxford last year. I was thinking of you just a little bit ago and hoping your are still going to be coming this way in the fall. And then there is you, KateB, that was so generous and entertained my DD for a week in your home when she was the Spain the summer before she was at Oxford. Like I've said before, the people I've met here have truly been a blessing to me. {{{{{group hug!}}}}}



KateB said:


> But I still think of you as 'angel-am' as that was the way I misread it first time!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a wonderful picture. Is this the DGM we hear quotes from? She looks like a strong, dignified woman for sure.


That's the one - a saying for every occasion and probably another to contradict it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Never again am I moving if I have to do it by myself. Some help today with moving fridge by that is basically it. So looking forward to work tomorrow so I can get a rest. Will also be arranging to keep hire Ute another 24 hrs, if possible, as I think that the final clean will be done tonight.
> 
> Catch up again when I can.


So sorry you had to move again and with so little help. Moving is hard at its best and deplorable at its worst. Praying you will find happiness in your new place.

Hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just saw this from a small town in Iowa which is about 4 hours from my hometown. It was settled mostly by Swedish immigrants. I thought it was very appropriate for the hometown of Mrs. Olsen and for the tea party.
> 
> Is Mrs. Olsen known outside the US?


I don't know her. But yes it is apt for us. Wonder how many times we have refilled it over the years since Dave started us off?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got a weather alert for severe lightning to be here and low and behold we are now getting a heavy rain. It is sooooo humid outside. DH was hoping to have gotten the yard mowed this weekend but that never happened. Grass is nearly up to your a** again! Just ridiculous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yummy yarn! Hope you aren't going to get overtired with all this going on.


And on top of that Maryanne is coming for a few days! That answers the question of yesterday as to how she is going.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think this one was from mid 1970's. I thought NZ had TV about same time as we got it at our house in mid-1960 although yours was government run and Commercial TV wasn't until later. I only remember that because I felt like we were the absolute last people in our town to get TV and was surprised that whole countries didn't have it either.
> 
> FYI..Mrs. Olsen was as famous as the Lonely Maytag repairman and "Mr. Whipple" of Charmin fame.


TV here in 1956 same year as the Olympics in Melbourne (and most importantly I was born though not over here) :sm02:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> Glad that you have so much energy for Mathew. Some days seem to never end, that is why I take a nap, can then start over. Best wishes for strength.


I am glad that you are able to get a nap as you certainly need it. The stress of taking care of someone with dementia is very difficult. I watched my brother and sister in law deal with it with her mother. I felt so bad for them. When I was visiting I would help as I could to try to relieve some of the stress. Unfortunately it wasn't often that I was there for them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

On the show 60 Minutes, tonight there was a segment on the Island of Eigg. No police, no crime, eco friendly.....it was facinating. KateB have you been there? Here is a link about it. https://www.eiggcampingpods.com/ and https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2017/may/29/eigg-island-scotland-cycling-walking-kayaking


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And on top of that Maryanne is coming for a few days! That answers the question of yesterday as to how she is going.


That's good news.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> And on top of that Maryanne is coming for a few days! That answers the question of yesterday as to how she is going.


It seems like it has been awhile since she was doing this poorly. I hope she turns things around soon and starts doing better.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, Sam. Ladies, have you ever had what feels like a muscle cramp in your breast? Wednesday, can't come soon enough!


I have not experienced that and hope I don't. I hope your appointment goes well. Looking forward to seeing you this week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was watching the Great British Baking Show and realized that there's another pronunciation for pecans:
> 
> Are they pee-KAHNs (me, in No. USA)
> pee-CANs,
> ...


LOL!! If you told David that you wanted Pee-Can pie, hed ask why you'd want to eat anything as disgusting s a can that's been pee'd in, that a Pea-Cahn would be more tasty. lol He's a Texan, give Marla heck for that all the time, she's from New Jersey, but it took almost 6 years but she calls them pea-cahns now. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> DH and I are traveling to Toronto next week for 2 weeks. Going to see the family out there. My dad is getting more frail so feel we should get out there should be a fine time, although I think we will be ready to be back home again. Last of the kids are leaving today.


I hope you have a great trip. It's sure going to be quiet with all the kids gone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have not experienced that and hope I don't. I hope your appointment goes well. Looking forward to seeing you this week.


Me, too and thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks ladies for getting us started on another week of chattering. I'm just trying to catch up with everyone. I went to bed very early last night so didn't get on to the new Tea Party when it started. Had to be up early this morning for a trip to the coast with our walking group. I've just got in after a beautiful day beside the sea at Swanage which is down on our south coast. We had fantastic weather and did everything you're supposed to do at the seaside - lots of walking, lovely fish for lunch and an ice cream on the beach afterwards!


That sounds like a lovely trip.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Oh so tempting. If I took up all the kind offers I would have to travel in the overweight cargo section of the plane! Once on the lips, forever on the hips. We have a great coffee maker with a grinder for the whole beans, and milk frother. I can do a great flat white, cappuccino, whatever people want.


We would love to have you join us for a KAP then you could eat many wonderful foods and meet up with quite a few of us at one time. We are delighted that Julie introduced you to the KTP.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

A little more energy a little less pain!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is the only one I remember also. What is the other Mrs. Olsen associated with?


I think she might have done a commercial for coffee. Possible Folger coffee. Correct me if I am wrong. My DH couldn't remember and he is the wiz in our home for trivia.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I didn't know that Paula and Bob aren't coming! They will be missed.


Tami, I remember Paula posting something about family events happening this summer but can't remember if they precluded their coming to Defiance. Since Bob and Don usually do the grilling on Saturday for supper, I was trying to confirm if Don and Gary would be handling this together. The 3 of them usually have a great time together while the rest of us are busy inside setting up everything else up for the meal.

Ohio Joy :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> We would love to have you join us for a KAP then you could eat many wonderful foods and meet up with quite a few of us at one time. We are delighted that Julie introduced you to the KTP.


Thank you so much. It is great fun talking to everyone and learning so much also. Would love to attend a KAP but can only dream at this time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a lot of fun. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Going to miss those not able to attend this year. Puplover and I plan to stop at a working dairy farm turned into a restaurant and ice cream emporium and at fabric/quilting stores in Shipsewana, IN. We'll make the most of the travelling time.
> 
> https://visitshipshewana.org/
> 
> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/indiana/ice-cream-factory-indiana/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> My work day is half over at 10 AM. I have already had my 1st work break before you are getting up. Too funny.


Lol! I was miserable the 15 or so years that I had to be to work between 4 & 5 am everyday, it was awful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> At least it stopped me singing mamma Mia, can you guess what film I've been watching while knitting away on another small bolero , ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Never again am I moving if I have to do it by myself. Some help today with moving fridge by that is basically it. So looking forward to work tomorrow so I can get a rest. Will also be arranging to keep hire Ute another 24 hrs, if possible, as I think that the final clean will be done tonight.
> 
> Catch up again when I can.


It's crazy that you don't have anyone to help, if we were closer, I'm sure there are a number of us that would gladly help you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you ever finish the sweaters you were commissioned to make along with several pair of socks. --- sam


Getting there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what was so great on the plane that won a prize. that sounds like a great weekend. --- sam



TNS said:


> Just a quick update from me, now the FlyIn folks have mostly left Alderney, and we will go back to Guernsey:- we had a total of 52 planes in, and glorious weather all weekend. I think everyone enjoyed it, tho' of course it was a bit full on for us. The hired people carrier broke down on Friday so I spent most of the time ferrying people and their luggage in our little car, but eventually the car hire guy lent us another car, but it could only take 6 so I was still quite busy on Saturday. However, when we went out this morning to go up to the airfield our car would not start - totally unresponsive! So we had to get collected by the hire car as we needed to be there by opening time, otherwise we could have walked as it's only about 1.5 miles. DH has just found a way of getting it to start from searching the web, but we will get it repaired (I hope) before we return to Alderney.
> At risk of boring you with more plane photos, here are a few from today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not long ago I asked Lynette & she said she was doing well so this must have come in rather quickly. Considering she had stage 4 pancreatic cancer several years ago, I think she's done well as so many only survive a few months.
> My friend & I are going to a funeral tomorrow for the brother of another coworker, he was only 52 & only diagnosed since Christmas. Sad for his kids as the oldest is writing final grade 12 exams this week & the other is 16, I think


I did hear from Lynnette and she is going through a very rough time. Her family is all overseas so she is relying on her close friend. This is so horrible for her and I wish there was something I could do. I know what she is going through but it doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> A little more energy a little less pain!


Fantastic progress. I'm so glad to hear this.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think she might have done a commercial for coffee. Possible Folger coffee. Correct me if I am wrong. My DH couldn't remember and he is the wiz in our home for trivia.


There's a link to one of her commercials earlier in this thread. Yes, Folgers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Re the requests for me to clean the ovens, well I will make a bargain with you, I would do it, provided I get plenty of Fika for my efforts. Coffee and cake please.
> Seriously though, a chance to meet you folks in person would be wonderful. I am forever grateful to Julie for showing me the way to the tea party.
> Stu had a ball yesterday. He was about to leave late afternoon, when one of the guys said he needed to wait as someone wanted to see him. Next thing they bring out a delicious cheesecake with candles etc for him. He is not one for a fuss, so was completely overwhelmed by it. When you sign in at the office they have all your details, so knew it was his birthday and treated him very well. He did have his special other tee shirt on, which has a car on it, and reads made in 1948, 70 years and all original parts.


So great that his friends did this.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> On the show 60 Minutes, tonight there was a segment on the Island of Eigg. No police, no crime, eco friendly.....it was facinating. KateB have you been there? Here is a link about it. https://www.eiggcampingpods.com/ and https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2017/may/29/eigg-island-scotland-cycling-walking-kayaking


I just saw this and agree, I want to go. I learned of Sark from 60 minutes too. My list of islands is growing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like lovely yarn. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I was being good about using up stash but have fallen off the wagen????????I want to make a sweater for GD for either her birthday or Christmas depending how fast I get it done. I have quite a lot of worsted pink yarnbut discovered it's too heavy for the pattern I bought so I got an email from Hobium, their cotton yarns are on sale 25% off so I ordered more of the same yarn I used for the Henley sweater,$ 20.30 US for 10 -50 gram balls.
> https://www.hobiumyarns.com/urun/detay/smc-catania-yarn-pink-9801210-00225


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been sitting here feeling sorry for myself. It was our anniversary on the 20th. We would have been married for 45 years but together for 50. It was his second go-round but my first. I still miss him so much. I know others of you have been married longer and some of you have had life-altering events and I hope that you have managed to get through it. I am thankful for the time we had together, just wish it had been longer. Tomorrow will be another day and I'm sure I'll pull myself together.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been sitting here feeling sorry for myself. It was our anniversary on the 20th. We would have been married for 45 years but together for 50. It was his second go-round but my first. I still miss him so much. I know others of you have been married longer and some of you have had life-altering events and I hope that you have managed to get through it. I am thankful for the time we had together, just wish it had been longer. Tomorrow will be another day and I'm sure I'll pull myself together.


Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aand you had to get out of your chair and walk to the television to change the channel. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We had three channels and 2 were the same network so only the local news was different.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Re the requests for me to clean the ovens, well I will make a bargain with you, I would do it, provided I get plenty of Fika for my efforts. Coffee and cake please.
> Seriously though, a chance to meet you folks in person would be wonderful. I am forever grateful to Julie for showing me the way to the tea party.
> Stu had a ball yesterday. He was about to leave late afternoon, when one of the guys said he needed to wait as someone wanted to see him. Next thing they bring out a delicious cheesecake with candles etc for him. He is not one for a fuss, so was completely overwhelmed by it. When you sign in at the office they have all your details, so knew it was his birthday and treated him very well. He did have his special other tee shirt on, which has a car on it, and reads made in 1948, 70 years and all original parts.


Stu's co-workers/friends are one of a kind.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was being good about using up stash but have fallen off the wagen????????I want to make a sweater for GD for either her birthday or Christmas depending how fast I get it done. I have quite a lot of worsted pink yarnbut discovered it's too heavy for the pattern I bought so I got an email from Hobium, their cotton yarns are on sale 25% off so I ordered more of the same yarn I used for the Henley sweater,$ 20.30 US for 10 -50 gram balls.
> https://www.hobiumyarns.com/urun/detay/smc-catania-yarn-pink-9801210-00225


Their yarns look beautiful. Enjoy the treat of working with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

much better than we get now. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Commercials from that era were as popular as some of the shows and became part of the culture with multiple jokes which had a punchline of "good to the last drop", don't squeeze the Charmin, etc. I can't remember any of them now, but some of them were pretty clever.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just a quick update from me, now the FlyIn folks have mostly left Alderney, and we will go back to Guernsey:- we had a total of 52 planes in, and glorious weather all weekend. I think everyone enjoyed it, tho' of course it was a bit full on for us. The hired people carrier broke down on Friday so I spent most of the time ferrying people and their luggage in our little car, but eventually the car hire guy lent us another car, but it could only take 6 so I was still quite busy on Saturday. However, when we went out this morning to go up to the airfield our car would not start - totally unresponsive! So we had to get collected by the hire car as we needed to be there by opening time, otherwise we could have walked as it's only about 1.5 miles. DH has just found a way of getting it to start from searching the web, but we will get it repaired (I hope) before we return to Alderney.
> At risk of boring you with more plane photos, here are a few from today.


Sounds like it was a wonderful weekend. I sure would like to participate in a fly-in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was very unoriginal.....it's my name, although I am more often known as Catherine. If DH is shouting for me he always roars, "Kate!" My much missed DGM was known as Kate and I was called after her.


If my DH called me Elizabeth, I knew I was in for trouble.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I've been sitting here feeling sorry for myself. It was our anniversary on the 20th. We would have been married for 45 years but together for 50. It was his second go-round but my first. I still miss him so much. I know others of you have been married longer and some of you have had life-altering events and I hope that you have managed to get through it. I am thankful for the time we had together, just wish it had been longer. Tomorrow will be another day and I'm sure I'll pull myself together.


It is a difficult time and you are entitled to feel sorry for yourself sometimes. It is part of the grieving process. We are here for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you should try to get in earlier - a call to the doctor in the morning should be made first thing. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, Sam. Ladies, have you ever had what feels like a muscle cramp in your breast? Wednesday, can't come soon enough!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Mine was really original, just my name and the first letter of my surname. Very boring.


Mine is a combination of our two furbabys = buddy and tasha, now long over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

folgers coffee. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That is the only one I remember also. What is the other Mrs. Olsen associated with?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's a link to one of her commercials earlier in this thread. Yes, Folgers.


Thanks. I am reading backwards tonight as I have been so busy this weekend. Tomorrow I go to work, come home to get Matthew and then go to the store, next to the print shop and then to get Matthew's haircut and pick up medications. I am hoping for some time to do some dishes and laundry tomorrow evening as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks Jeanette - i really loved reading dave's posts - they could be so witty. i'm sorry he left and i hope he is happy. --- sam


Me too and I'm kind of sad that he didn't keep in touch with you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just like our yard gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a weather alert for severe lightning to be here and low and behold we are now getting a heavy rain. It is sooooo humid outside. DH was hoping to have gotten the yard mowed this weekend but that never happened. Grass is nearly up to your a** again! Just ridiculous.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe you should try to get in earlier - a call to the doctor in the morning should be made first thing. --- sam


I agree. This is something that needs to be seen to right away..could be something disastrous, like a heart attack or angina. Sam is right.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is a difficult time and you are entitled to feel sorry for yourself sometimes. It is part of the grieving process. We are here for you.


Thanks but after 4 years, you would think it would be easier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Off to do more picking up to try to find 1st sock that is misplaced. 2nd sock is coming right along.
> NO second sock syndrome here. LOL


I hope that you've found it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was in high school, I worked in the kitchen at the local hospital & that was one of the sandwich fillings we made for suppers, we also do the same thing with leftover roast beef. It was really good.


Bonnie, I often make a sandwich spread from left over roast venison (or even venison cooked expressly for that purpose.) I grind it with the old iron hand grinder screwed securely onto the counter of a lower cabinet, adding Miracle Whip, chopped onion and celery, salt and pepper with the juice from bread and butter pickles that I've made from the garden. Delicious!! All in the family here love it. I've even roasted large cuts of venison in an electric roaster with red wine and dry onion soup mix to take to Take Flight. I just don't tell them that it isn't beef; most would eat and enjoy it if they knew, but some would make a big to-do over it while proclaiming loudly how gross it is and they wouldn't eat it on a bet. All the while upsetting others who had never experienced venison in any form and arousing ''taste'' fears. I just don't tell any one specifically what the source is.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Colour wheel said:


> Your version of the recipe sounds deliciously different and I'm going to try it. Thank you.


Welcome to the tea table, nice to meet you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My dear sister is Margaret Rose. I love that name. Does anyone know how Peggy became the nickname for Margaret?


I've always wondered that too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, Sam. Ladies, have you ever had what feels like a muscle cramp in your breast? Wednesday, can't come soon enough!


That sounds nasty, I hope it's nithing serious


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> A little more energy a little less pain!


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Going to miss those not able to attend this year. Puplover and I plan to stop at a working dairy farm turned into a restaurant and ice cream emporium and at fabric/quilting stores in Shipsewana, IN. We'll make the most of the travelling time.
> 
> https://visitshipshewana.org/
> 
> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/indiana/ice-cream-factory-indiana/


That looks like fun. I also love to travel and will get to do plenty of that soon. I am looking forward to seeing friends and family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. Finished the crocheted shawl last night and need to work on blanket using the same c-to-c pattern. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks but after 4 years, you would think it would be easier.


There is no time frame or expiration date on grief.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks like lovely yarn. --- sam


It really knits up nice & the cotton sweaters I've had over the years have worn like iron & no pilling or stretching so I hope this one wears well too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great vacation that would make. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> On the show 60 Minutes, tonight there was a segment on the Island of Eigg. No police, no crime, eco friendly.....it was facinating. KateB have you been there? Here is a link about it. https://www.eiggcampingpods.com/ and https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2017/may/29/eigg-island-scotland-cycling-walking-kayaking


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been sitting here feeling sorry for myself. It was our anniversary on the 20th. We would have been married for 45 years but together for 50. It was his second go-round but my first. I still miss him so much. I know others of you have been married longer and some of you have had life-altering events and I hope that you have managed to get through it. I am thankful for the time we had together, just wish it had been longer. Tomorrow will be another day and I'm sure I'll pull myself together.


Sorry you are feeling sad. Hugs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> aand you had to get out of your chair and walk to the television to change the channel. --- sam


At least then people didn't have to put up with the constant "flip, flip" of channels like today????????I don't think DH ever watches a program from beginning to end ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

onward and upward to bigger and better things. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> A little more energy a little less pain!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, I often make a sandwich spread from left over roast venison (or even venison cooked expressly for that purpose.) I grind it with the old iron hand grinder screwed securely onto the counter of a lower cabinet, adding Miracle Whip, chopped onion and celery, salt and pepper with the juice from bread and butter pickles that I've made from the garden. Delicious!! All in the family here love it. I've even roasted large cuts of venison in an electric roaster with red wine and dry onion soup mix to take to Take Flight. I just don't tell them that it isn't beef; most would eat and enjoy it if they knew, but some would make a big to-do over it while proclaiming loudly how gross it is and they wouldn't eat it on a bet. All the while upsetting others who had never experienced venison in any form and arousing ''taste'' fears. I just don't tell any one specifically what the source is.
> 
> Ohio Joy


????????sometimes ignorance is bliss. I know some have had moose burger lasagna in my house & didnt know it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you lots of hugs liz - i know the pain that missing brings. --- sam



budasha said:


> I've been sitting here feeling sorry for myself. It was our anniversary on the 20th. We would have been married for 45 years but together for 50. It was his second go-round but my first. I still miss him so much. I know others of you have been married longer and some of you have had life-altering events and I hope that you have managed to get through it. I am thankful for the time we had together, just wish it had been longer. Tomorrow will be another day and I'm sure I'll pull myself together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is no time table for grieving. try to tune in to some good memories. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks but after 4 years, you would think it would be easier.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, hugs, special event days are hard on grief. Treat yourself gently.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Liz, warm hugs to you in your grieving. It is always the anniversaries and special days when we miss our departed love ones most of all.
Our 70th birthdays are raising sadness because our parents, his brother and SIL, won’t be there to celebrate with us. Reaching out to you across the miles and hope you feel better soon. Grief never goes completely it just resides deeply in our hearts, surfacing now and then to remind us how much we miss them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, I would see a doc ASAP. I can get cramps feeling over breast bone from FM. I can’t remember if you have FM.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We are so looking forward to seeing you and all the others who are coming next weekend, Sam. You will be a sight for tired eyes for certain. :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> A brief break from the Take Flight challenges will be quite welcome. I'll miss the folks we see regularly and the newbies who are beginning to join us rather regularly for lunch and Saturday's brunch. We are 2 blocks east of the town square and quite close to the VA office building as well as the SS offices/city agencies building; so we have many who are beginning to learn that we are here and what we do and the spirit of our facility. They like us. :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> ...


Hey Joy and everyone - Bob and I will be there - arriving Thursday night. Bob is looking forward to his adventures with Don. I haven't been on, but I do read most weeks. I've been up to my neck with babysitting and running grand kids to their many activities. Now that school is out and GD Abby has her license and a car, a lot of my long-distance running is over (crossed fingers). Anyway, we'll be in Defiance and we can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Oh that is wonderful, my mum and grandma were Margarets, I have it as my middle name. Mum was Peggy, and grandma Maggie.
> And our Darowal is also Margaret!


My mother's name was not listed until she went to get a passport for a school trip. Just girl child. Her parents called her Gertrude Evelyn and kept it. She hated it so much she chose to go by Peggy. I was always referred to as the 'sister' and called that at home until I went to school. Then my mother insisted that they use my whole name hyphenated. "Maggie" was a weird looking lady in a cartoon with "Jiggs". It did not suit me. As a believer, "worthy pearl" is sufficient, and I'll keep it. As soon as mother found out that I liked its meaning, she hated it. She wanted nothing good for me. It came anyway and I know that I am blessed even to this day.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> A little more energy a little less pain!


YES! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My mother's name was not listed until she went to get a passport for a school trip. Just girl child. Her parents called her Gertrude Evelyn and kept it. She hated it so much she chose to go by Peggy. I was always referred to as the 'sister' and called that at home until I went to school. Then my mother insisted that they use my whole name hyphenated. "Maggie" was a weird looking lady in a cartoon with "Jiggs". It did not suit me. As a believer, "worthy pearl" is sufficient, and I'll keep it. As soon as mother found out that I liked its meaning, she hated it. She wanted nothing good for me. It came anyway and I know that I am blessed even to this day.


Now you are bringing back memories, Maggie and Jiggs was around in the 1950s! I like that worthy pearl that is very good. I have a beautiful green South Pacific pearl on my chain which I treasure.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank God you will be there, Paula. There would be a Brackett-sized hole if you weren't able to come. :sm19: :sm19: 

We won't be arriving until about noon on Friday. 

I have DR appointment on Monday afternoon followed immediately by my yearly mammogram. I'm finally getting on the surgery scheduling calendar for this Wednesday for a cystoscopy. Need to feed folks on M, T, and Th. Susan will need to handle Wed., Fri., and Sat. meals for me. I could close the site, but poor and homeless folks get hungry just as often as those who are better off. Some of our people don't get any meals from Saturday at our place until they come back on Monday. I can't in good conscience let that happen--even for national holidays. Christmas and Easter, we are closed because they are church and family celebrations. All other holidays we serve the midday meal because we do our festivities at supper time, anyway. 

Safe traveling, Paula.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> Thanks but after 4 years, you would think it would be easier.


My mother was a basket case for 9 years. She then remarried and was married for almost another 25.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is such good news. will be good to see you both. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hey Joy and everyone - Bob and I will be there - arriving Thursday night. Bob is looking forward to his adventures with Don. I haven't been on, but I do read most weeks. I've been up to my neck with babysitting and running grand kids to their many activities. Now that school is out and GD Abby has her license and a car, a lot of my long-distance running is over (crossed fingers). Anyway, we'll be in Defiance and we can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, hoping Maryanne starts to do better again. I can sure understand because of my brother, as he has times like that too. It was very hard on my mother and all of us to see him go through hard times. Hugs for her and you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hey Joy and everyone - Bob and I will be there - arriving Thursday night. Bob is looking forward to his adventures with Don. I haven't been on, but I do read most weeks. I've been up to my neck with babysitting and running grand kids to their many activities. Now that school is out and GD Abby has her license and a car, a lot of my long-distance running is over (crossed fingers). Anyway, we'll be in Defiance and we can't wait to see everyone!


That's fantastic news. See you soon.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

You folks are going to have a fantastic time. Will be wishing I was there.
Son, DIL and 3 GS came today. It was quality time, I watched the kids and went around with DS to show small things that I couldn't manage. He removed screen door last time here. Hardware store was very nice to pick up fix, and deliver it. DS installed it again today and balanced it so that it slides smoothly. He also taught hi 9 year old to drive tractor & mow the lawn, Added another perch board in the coop, so when I add the 5 others there will be room for everyone to perch and sleep at night.

And by the way, I've been knitting on my 1st sock. When I found it, it was in plain sight. I do not know how it got there but have cleaned off sewing table several times this week and it was not on top, for sure. It doesn't really matter where it was hiding until this evening. It disappeared when GSs were here last time and reappeared when they returned. Strange. I am very tired but, Happy. Onward and to bed. I have the 2 older GS for the week, before swim lessons.(that I'm also sponsoring.)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's having a great time as England are now winning 5-0 , it's not even half time yet , I feel sorry for the Panama team


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But before I retire, I heard from Lynnette (kiwifrau) today.
> 
> She is pretty distressed at the moment, her daughter died of the cancer not long ago. So it is a very sad and emotional time for her. She has to sort out her daughter's house, etc. It has been hard for her trying to read, but she promises she will be back in time.
> 
> Also she sends her love to all here.


Condolences and prayers. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just saw this from a small town in Iowa which is about 4 hours from my hometown. It was settled mostly by Swedish immigrants. I thought it was very appropriate for the hometown of Mrs. Olsen and for the tea party.
> 
> Is Mrs. Olsen known outside the US?


We've driven past it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was very nice, but the sun was very strong. I got more color from the sun in one hour than all day last weekend at son's company weekend.
> 
> I bought a small bottle of lemon infused olive oiland one of strawberry balsamic vinegar so I'm having a salad with that tonight (with fresh strawberries), of course.


How did they taste ? 
Sun was very strong here too , plenty of sun screen got used 
According to my nieces Croatian aunt I must have some good Mediterranean genes in me as I go very Brown in the summer


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, Sam. Ladies, have you ever had what feels like a muscle cramp in your breast? Wednesday, can't come soon enough!


Sort of. Not as bad as I get in my feet. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never connected pecans with Pee cans before but I'm sure I will now , may have to just eat walnuts from now on ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Except the chamber pot went under the bed.
> On the topic of loos etc did anyone else see this on the digest today? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550535-1.html


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been sitting here feeling sorry for myself. It was our anniversary on the 20th. We would have been married for 45 years but together for 50. It was his second go-round but my first. I still miss him so much. I know others of you have been married longer and some of you have had life-altering events and I hope that you have managed to get through it. I am thankful for the time we had together, just wish it had been longer. Tomorrow will be another day and I'm sure I'll pull myself together.


Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hey Joy and everyone - Bob and I will be there - arriving Thursday night. Bob is looking forward to his adventures with Don. I haven't been on, but I do read most weeks. I've been up to my neck with babysitting and running grand kids to their many activities. Now that school is out and GD Abby has her license and a car, a lot of my long-distance running is over (crossed fingers). Anyway, we'll be in Defiance and we can't wait to see everyone!


I'll be at the Super 8 this year. Looking forward to seeing you. Arriving Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> My dear sister is Margaret Rose. I love that name. Does anyone know how Peggy became the nickname for Margaret?


Fan is right in medieval times people used to rhyme names and letter swap the first letter of the name so it went from Mag to Meg to Peg to Peggy 
Same with other names Will to Bill , there are quite a few of them once you start thinking about names


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> You folks are going to have a fantastic time. Will be wishing I was there.
> Son, DIL and 3 GS came today. It was quality time, I watched the kids and went around with DS to show small things that I couldn't manage. He removed screen door last time here. Hardware store was very nice to pick up fix, and deliver it. DS installed it again today and balanced it so that it slides smoothly. He also taught hi 9 year old to drive tractor & mow the lawn, Added another perch board in the coop, so when I add the 5 others there will be room for everyone to perch and sleep at night.
> 
> And by the way, I've been knitting on my 1st sock. When I found it, it was in plain sight. I do not know how it got there but have cleaned off sewing table several times this week and it was not on top, for sure. It doesn't really matter where it was hiding until this evening. It disappeared when GSs were here last time and reappeared when they returned. Strange. I am very tired but, Happy. Onward and to bed. I have the 2 older GS for the week, before swim lessons.(that I'm also sponsoring.)


I'm glad your DS and dgs could come and do a few things to help you out. Glad you found your sock.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, Sam. Ladies, have you ever had what feels like a muscle cramp in your breast? Wednesday, can't come soon enough!


Hope you get some good news on wednesday Jeanette ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> A little more energy a little less pain!


That is good Joy ,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But before I retire, I heard from Lynnette (kiwifrau) today.
> 
> She is pretty distressed at the moment, her daughter died of the cancer not long ago. So it is a very sad and emotional time for her. She has to sort out her daughter's house, etc. It has been hard for her trying to read, but she promises she will be back in time.
> 
> Also she sends her love to all here.


OMG!!! I'm so sorry to hear that, that has to be a horrible thing to deal with. I know they were close, I wonder if there was advance warning or just out of the blue. 
Definitely keeping her in prayers.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fan is right in medieval times people used to rhyme names and letter swap the first letter of the name so it went from Mag to Meg to Peg to Peggy
> Same with other names Will to Bill , there are quite a few of them once you start thinking about names


Thanks for clarifying that Sonja, as I hoped I was correct in saying so. So many families named their children after themselves the changes in name would help to identify them also. My dad was Bill, his father Wilie, and his father William. Etc etc down the lines of ancestry.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I've been sitting here feeling sorry for myself. It was our anniversary on the 20th. We would have been married for 45 years but together for 50. It was his second go-round but my first. I still miss him so much. I know others of you have been married longer and some of you have had life-altering events and I hope that you have managed to get through it. I am thankful for the time we had together, just wish it had been longer. Tomorrow will be another day and I'm sure I'll pull myself together.


((((hugs ))))


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went and picked up nephew and had no problems so that was good . He helped me bake some cakes , we couldn't decide wether we wanted toffee with salted caramel filling or carrot cake so we have carrot cakes with salted caramel filling , he wondered what would happen if no one liked them
> My reply all the more for us ????
> He is now watching the England Match with his best mate my husband, and the other males are now in there too , will go to nieces house when it's finished
> I know England are winning by 2 goals to nil as I've heard great big loud cheers coming from the surrounding houses ????


Great that you had a great day with Nephew and family, your cakes sound great!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lol! If you say it "right" , pekahns, they will taste great! :sm23:
> 
> I sure am enjoying this! I'm barely awake and grinning!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Polite people the Brits. :sm02: And train the animals.
> 
> Talking of polite the other day when E and I had our Tea Party she looked at me part way through and said 'Thank you Grandma for this'.


Awe, what a little sweetie!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have a very busy week coming up. Out from 9.30 tomorrow morning until round 8.30 at night; G all day Tuesday; think only Wednesday morning Bible study; knitting Thursday 10-2; morning tea with one couple from David's last job and then afternoon tea with another on Friday; Saturday morning breakfast and going to the Impressionist Exhibition with the rest for the family (Christmas present from V&B for us and Maryanne) and then an Open House in the afternoon for one of the couples who have returned recently for a few months from overseas. Sunday looks like only being church!
> SO I might be mainly reading this week- if I don't comment you know I am just busy.
> And was out for most of today as well. Got the June wool for the Club. 8 ply (DK) this time for winter knitting. Church this morning, shopping and then church again this evening for recommissioning a family returning overseas as gospel workers.


Lovely yarn.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Very sorry to hear of the loss of your Daughter Kiwifrau, sincere condolences at this saddest of times for you and family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't think roasting him so many years later advances any purpose. I thank him for creating a vehicle that fostered such good friendships and am so thankful Sam took up the lead. Thanks, Sam. You've positively impacted many lives.


I agree on both counts. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My mother's name was not listed until she went to get a passport for a school trip. Just girl child. Her parents called her Gertrude Evelyn and kept it. She hated it so much she chose to go by Peggy. I was always referred to as the 'sister' and called that at home until I went to school. Then my mother insisted that they use my whole name hyphenated. "Maggie" was a weird looking lady in a cartoon with "Jiggs". It did not suit me. As a believer, "worthy pearl" is sufficient, and I'll keep it. As soon as mother found out that I liked its meaning, she hated it. She wanted nothing good for me. It came anyway and I know that I am blessed even to this day.


An old woman once told me a funny story. Her mom called her Eugenia, when she was 65 she got a copy of her birth certificate to get her pension & a passport. When it came she was registered as Engine, her dad registered her at the post office as was done in those days & didn't know how to spell Eugenia????????she had a great sense of humor & loved to tell that story. She lived to be 102 & was such a fun lady


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula, great you can get away for KAP, you all seem to have such a great time.
Joy, hope the cystoscopy goes well & you are feeling good enough to enjoy the festivities 
Pearl, glad your missing sock reappeared 

Well, off to bed.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

pacer said:


> I think she might have done a commercial for coffee. Possible Folger coffee. Correct me if I am wrong. My DH couldn't remember and he is the wiz in our home for trivia.


I looked online and found an article on Wikipedia. She was an actress named Virginia Christine, and had an extensive acting background. In the mid seventies she played a character named Mrs Olson, who offered loving advice while pouring Folgers' coffee.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It seems like it has been awhile since she was doing this poorly. I hope she turns things around soon and starts doing better.


She had been doing well this year. She had had a few days of steroids for her asthma so that may have played havoc with her mood.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, nice Stu had such great birthday celebrations
> 
> Lin, I'm glad you had a good weekend. Hope the car isn't an expensive fix.
> 
> ...


Those rotten deer. Sure sounds like you need the electric fence 
Haven't heard of the plant


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My name is a combination of my name and DH's. His name is Raithby and my Marilyn so we have used Railyn for several things. When we raised cats it was the name we used. We also used it as the middle name of one of our daughters, Katherine RaiLyn. Ray filled out the birth certificate and got fancy and made the L capital but with no space. Katherine is very particular as to how one spells her middle name.
Today I think maybe I am on the mend. I feel better today than I have in a couple of weeks. I was able to go see Ray and take him his laundry so that was nice. He was glad to see me. The home put a new A/C in him room and now it is comfortable. It has made all the difference in his moods too. Thankful for big things like A/C.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was being good about using up stash but have fallen off the wagen????????I want to make a sweater for GD for either her birthday or Christmas depending how fast I get it done. I have quite a lot of worsted pink yarnbut discovered it's too heavy for the pattern I bought so I got an email from Hobium, their cotton yarns are on sale 25% off so I ordered more of the same yarn I used for the Henley sweater,$ 20.30 US for 10 -50 gram balls.
> https://www.hobiumyarns.com/urun/detay/smc-catania-yarn-pink-9801210-00225


My self imposed yarn diet starts on the first July. But before then I am going to order some yarn from a handdyer in the UK. I am looking forward to using up stash.

I'm not planning on commenting as have many pages to read and knitters will be turning up soon. Ended up Maryanne coming with me for my day out so she will wait and come tomorrow for a couple of nights.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Like our chicken dance? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> But I still think of you as 'angel-am' as that was the way I misread it first time!


Well I am an angel of course. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I read it that way too! Very fitting IMHO as your offer to be there if DD needed help while in Oxford last year. I was thinking of you just a little bit ago and hoping your are still going to be coming this way in the fall. And then there is you, KateB, that was so generous and entertained my DD for a week in your home when she was the Spain the summer before she was at Oxford. Like I've said before, the people I've met here have truly been a blessing to me. {{{{{group hug!}}}}}


Aww thanks Gwen. I am still hoping to be coming your way some time but I'm getting a little concerned about my friends in Athens. I haven't heard from them recently which is unlike them. They are both busy people and now they have their family nearby and 3 GGDs I'm sure there's not much spare time. They're not great on IT either and we usually keep in touch by email and the occasional phone call. Their daughter promised to set up Skype for them at the beginning of the year but that didn't happen. Hopefully I'll be there before long.
I think maybe I should have set up my avatar name as AngelaM to avoid the confusion with angels. I fear you may be in for a big disappointment! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> A little more energy a little less pain!


That's the best way to be going! Take care and rest as much as you need.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I've been sitting here feeling sorry for myself. It was our anniversary on the 20th. We would have been married for 45 years but together for 50. It was his second go-round but my first. I still miss him so much. I know others of you have been married longer and some of you have had life-altering events and I hope that you have managed to get through it. I am thankful for the time we had together, just wish it had been longer. Tomorrow will be another day and I'm sure I'll pull myself together.


Anniversaries are always hard days to get through and all the memories come flooding back. Remember the happy times and tomorrow will be another day. Hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> aand you had to get out of your chair and walk to the television to change the channel. --- sam


How did we manage that?? Our first TV was a huge big console with a tiny little screen. We got it in 1953 in time for the Queens' coronation. I think we were the first in our village to have one and had half the village in our house that day to watch it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> On the show 60 Minutes, tonight there was a segment on the Island of Eigg. No police, no crime, eco friendly.....it was facinating. KateB have you been there? Here is a link about it. https://www.eiggcampingpods.com/ and https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2017/may/29/eigg-island-scotland-cycling-walking-kayaking


No I'm ashamed to say I haven't. DH and I keep saying that we must 'do' the islands (of which there are many!) but we haven't yet, the weather needs to be good (which doesn't happen often!) or you would see nothing for rain and mist! I've been to the Isles of Arran, Mull, Bute, Cumbrae and Skye, but that's it. Just checked Google and Scotland has 790 islands, 95 of which are populated.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Fan is right in medieval times people used to rhyme names and letter swap the first letter of the name so it went from Mag to Meg to Peg to Peggy
> Same with other names Will to Bill , there are quite a few of them once you start thinking about names


Thanks for that explanation, I'd been wondering how Margaret became Peggy too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> My name is a combination of my name and DH's. His name is Raithby and my Marilyn so we have used Railyn for several things. When we raised cats it was the name we used. We also used it as the middle name of one of our daughters, Katherine RaiLyn. Ray filled out the birth certificate and got fancy and made the L capital but with no space. Katherine is very particular as to how one spells her middle name.
> Today I think maybe I am on the mend. I feel better today than I have in a couple of weeks. I was able to go see Ray and take him his laundry so that was nice. He was glad to see me. The home put a new A/C in him room and now it is comfortable. It has made all the difference in his moods too. Thankful for big things like A/C.


Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> A little more energy a little less pain!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been sitting here feeling sorry for myself. It was our anniversary on the 20th. We would have been married for 45 years but together for 50. It was his second go-round but my first. I still miss him so much. I know others of you have been married longer and some of you have had life-altering events and I hope that you have managed to get through it. I am thankful for the time we had together, just wish it had been longer. Tomorrow will be another day and I'm sure I'll pull myself together.


Special days are always the hardest. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But before I retire, I heard from Lynnette (kiwifrau) today.
> 
> She is pretty distressed at the moment, her daughter died of the cancer not long ago. So it is a very sad and emotional time for her. She has to sort out her daughter's house, etc. It has been hard for her trying to read, but she promises she will be back in time.
> 
> Also she sends her love to all here.


Oh how sad for her., thanks for the update. I hope she will be able to pop back to us in time. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I have a very busy week coming up. Out from 9.30 tomorrow morning until round 8.30 at night; G all day Tuesday; think only Wednesday morning Bible study; knitting Thursday 10-2; morning tea with one couple from David's last job and then afternoon tea with another on Friday; Saturday morning breakfast and going to the Impressionist Exhibition with the rest for the family (Christmas present from V&B for us and Maryanne) and then an Open House in the afternoon for one of the couples who have returned recently for a few months from overseas. Sunday looks like only being church!
> SO I might be mainly reading this week- if I don't comment you know I am just busy.
> And was out for most of today as well. Got the June wool for the Club. 8 ply (DK) this time for winter knitting. Church this morning, shopping and then church again this evening for recommissioning a family returning overseas as gospel workers.


Very nice colours., and enjoy your busy week.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks for clarifying that Sonja, as I hoped I was correct in saying so. So many families named their children after themselves the changes in name would help to identify them also. My dad was Bill, his father Wilie, and his father William. Etc etc down the lines of ancestry.


We're similar with names - at my wedding the top table consisted of my BIL Ian, me then........Bill, Bill, Billy, Jan, Nan Anne and Anne! Ian and I said we were the only originals amongst them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> An old woman once told me a funny story. Her mom called her Eugenia, when she was 65 she got a copy of her birth certificate to get her pension & a passport. When it came she was registered as Engine, her dad registered her at the post office as was done in those days & didn't know how to spell Eugenia????????she had a great sense of humor & loved to tell that story. She lived to be 102 & was such a fun lady


I knew a girl who was supposed to be registered as Cecilia, but her father spelt it wrongly and she was always known as Clelia! At least it was original! :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just saw this from a small town in Iowa which is about 4 hours from my hometown. It was settled mostly by Swedish immigrants. I thought it was very appropriate for the hometown of Mrs. Olsen and for the tea party.
> 
> Is Mrs. Olsen known outside the US?


Wow that looks really cool. And no I dont know of Mrs. Olsen. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes; that should be lovely in that yarn.
> 
> So attempting to move us in another direction, how did each us come up with your avatar name? I chose mine because a beloved cousin used to tease me and call me Gweniepooh which at the time irritated me. He passed away and when trying to come up with a name I would easily remember I settled on it. He, my cousin, always brought a smile to my face and was the only cousin close in age to me (two years older.)
> How about the rest of you?


Mine is Sugar sugar the song by the Archies. 
:sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Nope, only Mrs Olsen I know is the one from Little House on the Prairie.


Oh yes! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, nice Stu had such great birthday celebrations
> 
> Lin, I'm glad you had a good weekend. Hope the car isn't an expensive fix.
> 
> ...


Gosh what a pest those deer are. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We do the chicken dance here too????


And here...lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How did they taste ?
> Sun was very strong here too , plenty of sun screen got used
> According to my nieces Croatian aunt I must have some good Mediterranean genes in me as I go very Brown in the summer


Same here, but culdn't tell in the Ancestry.com profile where that influence may have come. They did find Viking ancestry too so not 50/50 German and French as previously thought.

The salad dressing was very good. The olive oil had Persian lemon highlight flavor and the strawberry balsamic was more sweet than sour. I added some shallots, parsley and garlic with salt and pepper. I used just a drizzle and is was enough. I'll be cperimenting some more for tonight's dinner.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fan is right in medieval times people used to rhyme names and letter swap the first letter of the name so it went from Mag to Meg to Peg to Peggy
> Same with other names Will to Bill , there are quite a few of them once you start thinking about names


I never thought of it that way. My Mom's name was Marjorie and she went from Marj to Marge to Madge. She hated all of them and prefered her full name. Me, too. I've been Sissie, Netsy, Nette, Jen and Jan.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> That's the one - a saying for every occasion and probably another to contradict it!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I've been sitting here feeling sorry for myself. It was our anniversary on the 20th. We would have been married for 45 years but together for 50. It was his second go-round but my first. I still miss him so much. I know others of you have been married longer and some of you have had life-altering events and I hope that you have managed to get through it. I am thankful for the time we had together, just wish it had been longer. Tomorrow will be another day and I'm sure I'll pull myself together.


Sorry you are feeling down, hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> An old woman once told me a funny story. Her mom called her Eugenia, when she was 65 she got a copy of her birth certificate to get her pension & a passport. When it came she was registered as Engine, her dad registered her at the post office as was done in those days & didn't know how to spell Eugenia????????she had a great sense of humor & loved to tell that story. She lived to be 102 & was such a fun lady


 :sm19: LOL. And gosh she lived to a huge age., well done to her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PearlsGirls, glad you found 1st sock!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry you are feeling down, hugs.


Hi Liz, just sending you a hug. Wish we lived closer, so we could just go do something fun.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. Feels like a great shot in the arm that recovery well on its way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You couldn't begin to disappoint me Angela. If you need me to reach out to your friends feel free to send me a pm with contact info and I'll check on them.


angelam said:


> Aww thanks Gwen. I am still hoping to be coming your way some time but I'm getting a little concerned about my friends in Athens. I haven't heard from them recently which is unlike them. They are both busy people and now they have their family nearby and 3 GGDs I'm sure there's not much spare time. They're not great on IT either and we usually keep in touch by email and the occasional phone call. Their daughter promised to set up Skype for them at the beginning of the year but that didn't happen. Hopefully I'll be there before long.
> I think maybe I should have set up my avatar name as AngelaM to avoid the confusion with angels. I fear you may be in for a big disappointment! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You couldn't begin to disappoint me Angela. If you need me to reach out to your friends feel free to send me a pm with contact info and I'll check on them.


Thanks Gwen. I'll be in touch if I don't hear from them soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I never thought of it that way. My Mom's name was Marjorie and she went from Marj to Marge to Madge. She hated all of them and prefered her full name. Me, too. I've been Sissie, Netsy, Nette, Jen and Jan.


I have a niece whose name is spelt Jeanette but Its not pronounced anything like your s as Swedes don't pronounced J the same way ,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not long ago I asked Lynette & she said she was doing well so this must have come in rather quickly. Considering she had stage 4 pancreatic cancer several years ago, I think she's done well as so many only survive a few months.
> My friend & I are going to a funeral tomorrow for the brother of another coworker, he was only 52 & only diagnosed since Christmas. Sad for his kids as the oldest is writing final grade 12 exams this week & the other is 16, I think


That is sad for the whole family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just saw this from a small town in Iowa which is about 4 hours from my hometown. It was settled mostly by Swedish immigrants. I thought it was very appropriate for the hometown of Mrs. Olsen and for the tea party.
> 
> Is Mrs. Olsen known outside the US?


I don't think I've heard of Mrs. Olsen. The tea pot and cup are really quaint. I'm sure it's a tourist draw.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> But I still think of you as 'angel-am' as that was the way I misread it first time!


Me too - I never thought of it being Angela.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have a niece whose name is spelt Jeanette but Its not pronounced anything like your s as Swedes don't pronounced J the same way ,


To confuse further, people who spell their names Janet, use the same pronunciation as Jeanette. Do you pronounce it with a Zs sound like Zsa Zsa?


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're similar with names - at my wedding the top table consisted of my BIL Ian, me then........Bill, Bill, Billy, Jan, Nan Anne and Anne! Ian and I said we were the only originals amongst them.


When my DD#1 got engaged, we went out to dinner to meet her fiance's parents. At the table were Robert (my DH Bob), Robert (fiance's Dad Bob), Robert (fiance Rob), Elizabeth (my DD Beth), Elizabeth ( fiance's mother Liz) and, of course, the odd-ball - ME (Paula)! The wedding invitation looked like we stuttered :sm09: :sm09: ! We still laugh about it when we see them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> When my DD#1 got engaged, we went out to dinner to meet her fiance's parents. At the table were Robert (my DH Bob), Robert (fiance's Dad Bob), Robert (fiance Rob), Elizabeth (my DD Beth), Elizabeth ( fiance's mother Liz) and, of course, the odd-ball - ME (Paula)! The wedding invitation looked like we stuttered :sm09: :sm09: ! We still laugh about it when we see them.


Very cute story.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is a difficult time and you are entitled to feel sorry for yourself sometimes. It is part of the grieving process. We are here for you.


Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> To confuse further, people who spell their names Janet, use the same pronunciation as Jeanette. Do you pronounce it with a Zs sound like Zsa Zsa?


J is pronounced as more of a well that got me confused as I'm saying it but can't decide I think it sounds more like the phonic sound of y
But Jeanettes name is pronounced more like how the Spanish pronounce there J


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My name is a combination of my name and DH's. His name is Raithby and my Marilyn so we have used Railyn for several things. When we raised cats it was the name we used. We also used it as the middle name of one of our daughters, Katherine RaiLyn. Ray filled out the birth certificate and got fancy and made the L capital but with no space. Katherine is very particular as to how one spells her middle name.
> Today I think maybe I am on the mend. I feel better today than I have in a couple of weeks. I was able to go see Ray and take him his laundry so that was nice. He was glad to see me. The home put a new A/C in him room and now it is comfortable. It has made all the difference in his moods too. Thankful for big things like A/C.


Good to hear both of you are doing better. You would think all nursing homes in your part of the world would have A/C


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> J is pronounced as more of a well that got me confused as I'm saying it but can't decide I think it sounds more like the phonic sound of y
> But Jeanettes name is pronounced more like how the Spanish pronounce there J


That's a new one for me. If I say it like that, it comes out something like hairnet. I'm laughing since I worked for many years in the food industry and detested the mandatory hairnet. This will make me smile for the rest of the day. I'm off to go grocery shopping. Yuck.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> You folks are going to have a fantastic time. Will be wishing I was there.
> Son, DIL and 3 GS came today. It was quality time, I watched the kids and went around with DS to show small things that I couldn't manage. He removed screen door last time here. Hardware store was very nice to pick up fix, and deliver it. DS installed it again today and balanced it so that it slides smoothly. He also taught hi 9 year old to drive tractor & mow the lawn, Added another perch board in the coop, so when I add the 5 others there will be room for everyone to perch and sleep at night.
> 
> And by the way, I've been knitting on my 1st sock. When I found it, it was in plain sight. I do not know how it got there but have cleaned off sewing table several times this week and it was not on top, for sure. It doesn't really matter where it was hiding until this evening. It disappeared when GSs were here last time and reappeared when they returned. Strange. I am very tired but, Happy. Onward and to bed. I have the 2 older GS for the week, before swim lessons.(that I'm also sponsoring.)


So glad your ds came to visit and also help out! It's nice isnt it when our older children can help out and do it cheerfully!such a blessing. Glad your sock reappeared!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Liz, hope today is a better day for you.... grief has no time limits and of course you will miss your DH! Nothing strange about that, I wouldn’t think the grief ever totally leaves....I can’t imagine being without my DH! Hugs for you!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> An old woman once told me a funny story. Her mom called her Eugenia, when she was 65 she got a copy of her birth certificate to get her pension & a passport. When it came she was registered as Engine, her dad registered her at the post office as was done in those days & didn't know how to spell Eugenia????????she had a great sense of humor & loved to tell that story. She lived to be 102 & was such a fun lady


That is funny!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No I'm ashamed to say I haven't. DH and I keep saying that we must 'do' the islands (of which there are many!) but we haven't yet, the weather needs to be good (which doesn't happen often!) or you would see nothing for rain and mist! I've been to the Isles of Arran, Mull, Bute, Cumbrae and Skye, but that's it. Just checked Google and Scotland has 790 islands, 95 of which are populated.


Beautiful scenery, would take you quite a while to "do" all those islands


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Me too - I never thought of it being Angela.


I guess I know too many Angela's as it never occurred to me it wasn't Angela M


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a new one for me. If I say it like that, it comes out something like hairnet. I'm laughing since I worked for many years in the food industry and detested the mandatory hairnet. This will make me smile for the rest of the day. I'm off to go grocery shopping. Yuck.


????????. Amazing how different names are pronounced in different places. We had a Philippine RN at the hospital for a while whose name was Jesus, people here of course associated it with the Bible & pronounced it that way & couldn't believe anyone would have that name of course he pronounced it " Hey-zuz "


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a new one for me. If I say it like that, it comes out something like hairnet. I'm laughing since I worked for many years in the food industry and detested the mandatory hairnet. This will make me smile for the rest of the day. I'm off to go grocery shopping. Yuck.


No it's more like a q and a sh sound mixed together comes from the back of the throat , there are so many Swedish words that are so difficult to pronounce for someone learning the language the sj sound is the hardest


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????. Amazing how different names are pronounced in different places. We had a Philippine RN at the hospital for a while whose name was Jesus, people here of course associated it with the Bible & pronounced it that way & couldn't believe anyone would have that name of course he pronounced it " Hey-zuz "


Remember that I came from a very small mostly German community so when I came to the big city, I was faced with learning to spell and pronounce names from all over the globe. I found that some of the Polish names were the toughest. I worked for a man with a particularly tough name so I almost always spelled it out especially over the phone. His firstname was John, but I'd usually just say J. and spell out the last name only. One time after doing this with someone who had a particularly tough time, he said Jesus as an expletive so I said that's what the J stood for. John liked his new name! I find names fascinating with my curious nature. Why name a kid Harry when your last name is Pitts?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, fun!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No it's more like a q and a sh sound mixed together comes from the back of the throat , there are so many Swedish words that are so difficult to pronounce for someone learning the language the sj sound is the hardest


Okay, You'll just have to come visit so I can hear it from you personally.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess I know too many Angela's as it never occurred to me it wasn't Angela M


Guess I should have kept quiet. If everyone thinks I'm an angel maybe my avatar should be - am angel
:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I've been sitting here feeling sorry for myself. It was our anniversary on the 20th. We would have been married for 45 years but together for 50. It was his second go-round but my first. I still miss him so much. I know others of you have been married longer and some of you have had life-altering events and I hope that you have managed to get through it. I am thankful for the time we had together, just wish it had been longer. Tomorrow will be another day and I'm sure I'll pull myself together.


Hugs and love. I know life is never the same and just hope the good memories will help but it is so normal to have times of missing and still layers of grieving. Being together 50 years is the majority of your life. You were together longer than you were alive before he was part of your life. Wishing you a day today full of beautiful memories but also knowing you have friends here to listen and hug you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I am back for a quick note. I have had the flu and although I wasn't terrible sick, it has hung on and hung on. I am now 3 weeks in and am still not up to par. I feel OK but have no energy. I don't remember a time in my life when I have watched so much TV and happy to do so. DH is doing fine. He has been complaining less the last couple of weeks which is nice. He got a new AC in his room and is much happier. He was miserable with the old one as it didn't really cool the room off. My new great-grandson, Killian, is doing so well. He is about 5 weeks old. He looks like a little doll. He is perfect in my eyes. Also my middle daughter took and passed her board for Physicians Assistant so we are pleased as can be. I understand that it is a very difficult test. Last I heard she didn't have a job yet but she hadn't been looking. Her focus was on studying for the test. I hope that I will be able to keep up now. I have been sick long enough so that I am very tired of not feeling well. Any yes, I did go to the doctor and this is just one of those things and will pass in time. Lots of rest and flluids and that is about all. I am looking forward to catching up with everyone.


So sorry you got the flu. It sure is hard on people and I'm sure you are exhausted to begin with. Hope you get your energy back eventually. Congratulations on the new great-grandson and glad to know he is doing well. Wow, that's so great that your middle daughter passed her PA board exam. Quite an accomplishment. Continue to heal and get better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I finished my second bolero , I added a scalloped edge to this one , not a lot I can say about the pinafore apart from I never like how mine turn out so I won't be making another one ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

janet - accent on first syllable --- Jeanette - accent on second syllable. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> To confuse further, people who spell their names Janet, use the same pronunciation as Jeanette. Do you pronounce it with a Zs sound like Zsa Zsa?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Liz, hope today is a better day for you.... grief has no time limits and of course you will miss your DH! Nothing strange about that, I wouldn't think the grief ever totally leaves....I can't imagine being without my DH! Hugs for you!


Thanks to all of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hugs and love. I know life is never the same and just hope the good memories will help but it is so normal to have times of missing and still layers of grieving. Being together 50 years is the majority of your life. You were together longer than you were alive before he was part of your life. Wishing you a day today full of beautiful memories but also knowing you have friends here to listen and hug you.


Thank you. This is a very caring group and much appreciated.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my second bolero , I added a scalloped edge to this one , not a lot I can say about the pinafore apart from I never like how mine turn out so I won't be making another one ????


I love the bolero and I don't know why you don't like the pinny. It fits well with the bolero.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jeanette - is your house sold yet? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That's a new one for me. If I say it like that, it comes out something like hairnet. I'm laughing since I worked for many years in the food industry and detested the mandatory hairnet. This will make me smile for the rest of the day. I'm off to go grocery shopping. Yuck.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you. Feels like a great shot in the arm that recovery well on its way.


That is so good to hear that you can feel recovery well on its way. Slow but sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> When my DD#1 got engaged, we went out to dinner to meet her fiance's parents. At the table were Robert (my DH Bob), Robert (fiance's Dad Bob), Robert (fiance Rob), Elizabeth (my DD Beth), Elizabeth ( fiance's mother Liz) and, of course, the odd-ball - ME (Paula)! The wedding invitation looked like we stuttered :sm09: :sm09: ! We still laugh about it when we see them.


That is really something!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow that looks really cool. And no I dont know of Mrs. Olsen. :sm24:


Is this the Mrs. Olsen from "Little House on the Prairie?" Oh just saw that it is the lady that did the coffee ad. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't see anything wrong with it. love how the colors repeat themselves. the bolero is so cute - really like the scalloped edge. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I finished my second bolero , I added a scalloped edge to this one , not a lot I can say about the pinafore apart from I never like how mine turn out so I won't be making another one ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thank you. This is a very caring group and much appreciated.


You put tears in my eyes. We sure appreciate you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my second bolero , I added a scalloped edge to this one , not a lot I can say about the pinafore apart from I never like how mine turn out so I won't be making another one ????


So cute. I usually agree with you but I'm afraid I'm perplexed at what you don't like about the pinafore. You are allowed to have your own feelings and not do another if you really feel that way, but it will be a loss for some little girl. What you need is to see a little girl modeling it. Looks beautiful to me.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme, I think the little dress and top are really neat and will look so good on a little girl. She will love them. However, I know that sometimes knitting one of a thing is all you ever want to do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> She had been doing well this year. She had had a few days of steroids for her asthma so that may have played havoc with her mood.


Sometimes there is nothing like a mother's love.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I love the bolero and I don't know why you don't like the pinny. It fits well with the bolero.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i don't see anything wrong with it. love how the colors repeat themselves. the bolero is so cute - really like the scalloped edge. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, those deer are sure ruining your garden. I gave up on my garden when I lived on a farm after 2 years and just bought from the bigger farmers. Between the deer, raccoon and other critters I got very little for all the hours and hours of work I did out in the hot sun or miserable weather. Hope you can get another electric fence.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> So cute. I usually agree with you but I'm afraid I'm perplexed at what you don't like about the pinafore. You are allowed to have your own feelings and not do another if you really feel that way, but it will be a loss for some little girl. What you need is to see a little girl modeling it. Looks beautiful to me.


I think my problem is that I get an idea and picture in my head, then have a problem when the item does not look exactly like I pictured it


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think my problem is that I get an idea and picture in my head, then have a problem when the item does not look exactly like I pictured it


Awwww. I can understand that but you are designing and creating many of your creations, which is much harder. You amaze me how you just started out doing that. I think Sorlenna could sure identify with that problem and others on here who create their own patterns. I admire what you do! Sometimes it is just nice to take a break from something and then when ready you can go back to it. Darling outfit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> An old woman once told me a funny story. Her mom called her Eugenia, when she was 65 she got a copy of her birth certificate to get her pension & a passport. When it came she was registered as Engine, her dad registered her at the post office as was done in those days & didn't know how to spell Eugenia????????she had a great sense of humor & loved to tell that story. She lived to be 102 & was such a fun lady


 :sm06: :sm01:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My name is a combination of my name and DH's. His name is Raithby and my Marilyn so we have used Railyn for several things. When we raised cats it was the name we used. We also used it as the middle name of one of our daughters, Katherine RaiLyn. Ray filled out the birth certificate and got fancy and made the L capital but with no space. Katherine is very particular as to how one spells her middle name.
> Today I think maybe I am on the mend. I feel better today than I have in a couple of weeks. I was able to go see Ray and take him his laundry so that was nice. He was glad to see me. The home put a new A/C in him room and now it is comfortable. It has made all the difference in his moods too. Thankful for big things like A/C.


Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> When my DD#1 got engaged, we went out to dinner to meet her fiance's parents. At the table were Robert (my DH Bob), Robert (fiance's Dad Bob), Robert (fiance Rob), Elizabeth (my DD Beth), Elizabeth ( fiance's mother Liz) and, of course, the odd-ball - ME (Paula)! The wedding invitation looked like we stuttered :sm09: :sm09: ! We still laugh about it when we see them.


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> J is pronounced as more of a well that got me confused as I'm saying it but can't decide I think it sounds more like the phonic sound of y
> But Jeanettes name is pronounced more like how the Spanish pronounce there J


So it would be more like Hanet? When you said Swedish, I was thinking Yanet


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Remember that I came from a very small mostly German community so when I came to the big city, I was faced with learning to spell and pronounce names from all over the globe. I found that some of the Polish names were the toughest. I worked for a man with a particularly tough name so I almost always spelled it out especially over the phone. His firstname was John, but I'd usually just say J. and spell out the last name only. One time after doing this with someone who had a particularly tough time, he said Jesus as an expletive so I said that's what the J stood for. John liked his new name! I find names fascinating with my curious nature. Why name a kid Harry when your last name is Pitts?


, :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my second bolero , I added a scalloped edge to this one , not a lot I can say about the pinafore apart from I never like how mine turn out so I won't be making another one ????


Nice!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my second bolero , I added a scalloped edge to this one , not a lot I can say about the pinafore apart from I never like how mine turn out so I won't be making another one ????


That's another cute little set. The bolero is perfect and the blue button picks up the blue of the dress perfectly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, DDIL didn't have her surgery today. Stupid insurance company"said" they didn't get the paperwork until the 20th. They got it the same time they got the paperwork for the preadmissin testing, which went through just fine. She had that done 2 weeks ago. Dr office has been calling weekly, then everyday last week. Now it will be another 10 days for the appeal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my second bolero , I added a scalloped edge to this one , not a lot I can say about the pinafore apart from I never like how mine turn out so I won't be making another one ????


The little bolero is lovely! I am wondering, the yarn for the pinafore- is it one of those supposed to give a Fair Isle effect, without stranding the yarn?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Is this the Mrs. Olsen from "Little House on the Prairie?" Oh just saw that it is the lady that did the coffee ad. Thank you.


Which jogs my memory, *Rookie* pointed out somewhere that the Ad was around 1970's: Television was available in some parts of New Zealand by then, but it was strictly one, non-commercial channel, so no, the Mrs Olsen reference went right over my head. We don't, and never have had that brand of coffee, either.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're similar with names - at my wedding the top table consisted of my BIL Ian, me then........Bill, Bill, Billy, Jan, Nan Anne and Anne! Ian and I said we were the only originals amongst them.


That is very true with our two Scots, families. At our wedding we discovered over 12 people with the same name on both families. Stu is the only Stuart though.
Our fathers were Bill, the aunts, brothers, cousins all had double ups. I am Frances and he had an aunt Frances. It was very confusing with all of them together in one place. It continues today, with the children calling their children same names lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm06: :sm01:





bonnie said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> An old woman once told me a funny story. Her mom called her Eugenia, when she was 65 she got a copy of her birth certificate to get her pension & a passport. When it came she was registered as Engine, her dad registered her at the post office as was done in those days & didn't know how to spell Eugenia????????she had a great sense of humor & loved to tell that story. She lived to be 102 & was such a fun lady


How funny! I did not see this because I lost where I had got up to in my reading, and I was so darned busy yesterday, with my weaving class- which is going very well, I am pleased to report, plus it was the beginning of another Winter's blast, so I was dodging heavy rain and even hail on my walk home! I was so tired I lay down for a couple of hours, watched a bit of Television, but kept falling asleep. Got my banking and shopping done middle of the night, and very remarkably fell back asleep, and woke at a very respectable 5 15am., I am thrilled about this!
Since the doctors have allowed me to come off the Warfarin onto a blood thinner called Pradaxa, I am no longer struggling with the interactions of the drug, with food and other medications. I am now able to take Fish Oil, and am trying a new to me Analgaesic- I have yet to read through the information sheet, but I am sure it will not have the same dangers as Panadol (Tylenol).
The upshot is I am at last getting some genuine sleep, if as yet only in erratic bursts- it feels like being liberated.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, so sorry daughter didn’t have surgery. 

Daralene, thank you. I actually put my bedcover in wash today. So much easier with decrease in pain.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> That is very true with our two Scots, families. At our wedding we discovered over 12 people with the same name on both families. Stu is the only Stuart though.
> Our fathers were Bill, the aunts, brothers, cousins all had double ups. I am Frances and he had an aunt Frances. It was very confusing with all of them together in one place. It continues today, with the children calling their children same names lol!


My dad was Thomas Howells and his uncle was Howell Thomas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which jogs my memory, *Rookie* pointed out somewhere that the Ad was around 1970's: Television was available in some parts of New Zealand by then, but it was strictly one, non-commercial channel, so no, the Mrs Olsen reference went right over my head. We don't, and never have had that brand of coffee, either.


Mrs. Olsen was on TV in the Folger's commercial every night so became a famliar figure in our house. I don't think we ever used that coffee, however, so maybe it wasn't an effective ad campaign. Our family used Eight O'Clock, Hills Bros. and Chase and Sanborn coffees. Are any of those familiar?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mrs. Olsen was on TV in the Folger's commercial every night so became a famliar figure in our house. I don't think we ever used that coffee, however, so maybe it wasn't an effective ad campaign. Our family used Eight O'Clock, Hills Bros. and Chase and Sanborn coffees. Are any of those familiar?


Never heard of any of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never heard of any of them.


I figured as much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what dangers does tylenol hav. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> How funny! I did not see this because I lost where I had got up to in my reading, and I was so darned busy yesterday, with my weaving class- which is going very well, I am pleased to report, plus it was the beginning of another Winter's blast, so I was dodging heavy rain and even hail on my walk home! I was so tired I lay down for a couple of hours, watched a bit of Television, but kept falling asleep. Got my banking and shopping done middle of the night, and very remarkably fell back asleep, and woke at a very respectable 5 15am., I am thrilled about this!
> Since the doctors have allowed me to come off the Warfarin onto a blood thinner called Pradaxa, I am no longer struggling with the interactions of the drug, with food and other medications. I am now able to take Fish Oil, and am trying a new to me Analgaesic- I have yet to read through the information sheet, but I am sure it will not have the same dangers as Panadol (Tylenol).
> The upshot is I am at last getting some genuine sleep, if as yet only in erratic bursts- it feels like being liberated.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what coffee brands do you have? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Never heard of any of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what dangers does tylenol hav. --- sam


It has a very bad effect on the liver, especially if you take too much (beyond the recommended dose), or too close together. Some people can be in overdose with only 8 tablets, one doctor told me. It is how Mwyffanwy died.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what coffee brands do you have? --- sam


Do you mean Instant Coffee, or beans?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I know only too well the effects of too much Panadol! I took it continuously when my teeth were in a bad way, and still have issues arising from it.
It messed my gut up and as a result I itch from eating sugary things, and get heartburn sometimes also. None of which happened before that.
I now take probiotics daily and try to watch the sugar, not always successfully! Went to a naturopath who helped me to work out the triggers and how to combat the problems. I also take flaxseed oil for good joint lubrication.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Swedenme, I think the little dress and top are really neat and will look so good on a little girl. She will love them. However, I know that sometimes knitting one of a thing is all you ever want to do.


Thank you Joyce , I've started a Christmas blanket while I decide what to knit next


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Nice!


Thank you Tami


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How funny! I did not see this because I lost where I had got up to in my reading, and I was so darned busy yesterday, with my weaving class- which is going very well, I am pleased to report, plus it was the beginning of another Winter's blast, so I was dodging heavy rain and even hail on my walk home! I was so tired I lay down for a couple of hours, watched a bit of Television, but kept falling asleep. Got my banking and shopping done middle of the night, and very remarkably fell back asleep, and woke at a very respectable 5 15am., I am thrilled about this!
> Since the doctors have allowed me to come off the Warfarin onto a blood thinner called Pradaxa, I am no longer struggling with the interactions of the drug, with food and other medications. I am now able to take Fish Oil, and am trying a new to me Analgaesic- I have yet to read through the information sheet, but I am sure it will not have the same dangers as Panadol (Tylenol).
> The upshot is I am at last getting some genuine sleep, if as yet only in erratic bursts- it feels like being liberated.


This is wonderful to hear. Glad the class went well. I think you will like Pradaxa better than Warfarin, though you must still watch for any excessive bleeding signs. So good you got a bit of decent sleep. Things are, at last, looking up. 
Be careful and read instructions of your new med. Unfortunately, all medications have untoward or harmful side effects, as well you know. 
Still waiting for the last of the walls of the shower to be placed. Just talked to the chief honcho who promises they will get it done today. Sadly, they were unable to come this morning and they needed me at work as one of the anesthetists failed to come in. However, they juggled the schedule to cover all the docs and patients. Have committed to working every day the rest of this week.
Spent the morning down sizing my library books. Have way to many..worse than my yarn stash. Sis is bringing boxes from work and we will take them to Deseret Industries, our equivalent of Goodwill. Deseret Industries resells clothing, small appliances, books, housewares and the money is spent to train people and help them get jobs. They also teach customer and language skills.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> This is wonderful to hear. Glad the class went well. I think you will like Pradaxa better than Warfarin, though you must still watch for any excessive bleeding signs. So good you got a bit of decent sleep. Things are, at last, looking up.
> Be careful and read instructions of your new med. Unfortunately, all medications have untoward or harmful side effects, as well you know.
> Still waiting for the last of the walls of the shower to be placed. Just talked to the chief honcho who promises they will get it done today. Sadly, they were unable to come this morning and they needed me at work as one of the anesthetists failed to come in. However, they juggled the schedule to cover all the docs and patients. Have committed to working every day the rest of this week.
> Spent the morning down sizing my library books. Have way to many..worse than my yarn stash. Sis is bringing boxes from work and we will take them to Deseret Industries, our equivalent of Goodwill. Deseret Industries resells clothing, small appliances, books, housewares and the money is spent to train people and help them get jobs. They also teach customer and language skills.


mmm, I must find where I put the information sheet- It was so wet and cold as I was coming home, I dumped all the bags, and got the wet clothes off- but have not yet properly sorted what was in my bags. I will come away from the computer shortly- my bum is getting a bit sore, I have a new Perching stool that puts me at a much better height. But it is also important to stand up and move about. Very grey day and first really cold one. Gale force winds predicted. Want another cup of coffee and something to eat. It is nice sitting in the warm blast from the fan heater.

Hope you do get the bathroom finished soon- and that work goes well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That's another cute little set. The bolero is perfect and the blue button picks up the blue of the dress perfectly.


Thank you Angela 
Are you enjoying the warm weather down South , Its been up at 27c here the last couple of days , youngest came home with a small solar powered floating fountain a couple of days ago , I put it on the garden table in a very large circular garden pot saucer , today a pigeon landed on the table a few time but flew off again quickly as I was sat right there but the poor thing must have been really thirsty as he came back and finally decided to chance it and had a good drink


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, DDIL didn't have her surgery today. Stupid insurance company"said" they didn't get the paperwork until the 20th. They got it the same time they got the paperwork for the preadmissin testing, which went through just fine. She had that done 2 weeks ago. Dr office has been calling weekly, then everyday last week. Now it will be another 10 days for the appeal.


Sorry to hear that Tami , hope she does finally get the surgery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The little bolero is lovely! I am wondering, the yarn for the pinafore- is it one of those supposed to give a Fair Isle effect, without stranding the yarn?


Thank you Julie, the yarn knitted up exactly as it looks on the band


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How funny! I did not see this because I lost where I had got up to in my reading, and I was so darned busy yesterday, with my weaving class- which is going very well, I am pleased to report, plus it was the beginning of another Winter's blast, so I was dodging heavy rain and even hail on my walk home! I was so tired I lay down for a couple of hours, watched a bit of Television, but kept falling asleep. Got my banking and shopping done middle of the night, and very remarkably fell back asleep, and woke at a very respectable 5 15am., I am thrilled about this!
> Since the doctors have allowed me to come off the Warfarin onto a blood thinner called Pradaxa, I am no longer struggling with the interactions of the drug, with food and other medications. I am now able to take Fish Oil, and am trying a new to me Analgaesic- I have yet to read through the information sheet, but I am sure it will not have the same dangers as Panadol (Tylenol).
> The upshot is I am at last getting some genuine sleep, if as yet only in erratic bursts- it feels like being liberated.


Isn't it amazing how getting on the right medication makes a lot of thing better? Glad you are getting good sleep, I know you have struggled with sleep issues for a long time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> To confuse further, people who spell their names Janet, use the same pronunciation as Jeanette. Do you pronounce it with a Zs sound like Zsa Zsa?


My mum's name was Janet and she was called Jessie!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> She had been doing well this year. She had had a few days of steroids for her asthma so that may have played havoc with her mood.


Steroids are sometimes a necessary evil. I hope things do turn around soon for her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will it be like the first one you knit when you were just learning to knit. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joyce , I've started a Christmas blanket while I decide what to knit next


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie, the yarn knitted up exactly as it looks on the band


You must have had exactly the right number of stitches on your rounds! Anything pre-patterned including all the variegated can look so different over a smaller or larger number of stitches.

We have had a short spell of thunder, which Ringo does not like- he gets very shivery. I need to shift my pot plants if we get a spell in the rain, gusts predicted of over 100 kilometres.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Isn't it amazing how getting on the right medication makes a lot of thing better? Glad you are getting good sleep, I know you have struggled with sleep issues for a long time.


Thanks Paula. Yes it has been a long hard battle. Melatonin was virtually no help at all, and tends to give me nightmares. I am trying to avoid the computer for 2 hours before bed, and my new reading glasses have a coating to help with the blue light.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Hills Brothers, Chase and Sandborn, Maxwell House, Yuban are cetainly in my memory from childhood. 8 O'Clock I bet was a midwestern/eastern coffee as I've never seen it in Calif.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hey Joy and everyone - Bob and I will be there - arriving Thursday night. Bob is looking forward to his adventures with Don. I haven't been on, but I do read most weeks. I've been up to my neck with babysitting and running grand kids to their many activities. Now that school is out and GD Abby has her license and a car, a lot of my long-distance running is over (crossed fingers). Anyway, we'll be in Defiance and we can't wait to see everyone!


I just told Matthew tonight that I didn't think you were coming this year and he was disappointed. He will be delighted to know that you will be coming.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> will it be like the first one you knit when you were just learning to knit. --- sam


I've started knitting this Sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Paula. Yes it has been a long hard battle. Melatonin was virtually no help at all, and tends to give me nightmares. I am trying to avoid the computer for 2 hours before bed, and my new reading glasses have a coating to help with the blue light.


I take Melatonin once in a while. It has helped me sleep.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've started knitting this Sam


Wow that is fabulous, best of luck with it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've started knitting this Sam


That's beautiful. I'm looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:
 

> I finished my second bolero , I added a scalloped edge to this one , not a lot I can say about the pinafore apart from I never like how mine turn out so I won't be making another one ????


I love both together. You Shine! Fantastic!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

MindyT said:


> Hills Brothers, Chase and Sandborn, Maxwell House, Yuban are cetainly in my memory from childhood. 8 O'Clock I bet was a midwestern/eastern coffee as I've never seen it in Calif.


A&P used to carry 8 O'Clock coffee. Did you have A&P stores?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've started knitting this Sam


I am absolutely in awe of your skills, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I take Melatonin once in a while. It has helped me sleep.


It never really did work for me- persevered for ages but not the one for me.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> How funny! I did not see this because I lost where I had got up to in my reading, and I was so darned busy yesterday, with my weaving class- which is going very well, I am pleased to report, plus it was the beginning of another Winter's blast, so I was dodging heavy rain and even hail on my walk home! I was so tired I lay down for a couple of hours, watched a bit of Television, but kept falling asleep. Got my banking and shopping done middle of the night, and very remarkably fell back asleep, and woke at a very respectable 5 15am., I am thrilled about this!
> Since the doctors have allowed me to come off the Warfarin onto a blood thinner called Pradaxa, I am no longer struggling with the interactions of the drug, with food and other medications. I am now able to take Fish Oil, and am trying a new to me Analgaesic- I have yet to read through the information sheet, but I am sure it will not have the same dangers as Panadol (Tylenol).
> The upshot is I am at last getting some genuine sleep, if as yet only in erratic bursts- it feels like being liberated.


I take 1000 in the morning and 1000 in the evening along with 2 Aleve morning & night as needed. It takes the edge off my chronic pains. I can go some days w/o painkiller, which I do. Can go weeks at a time w/o Aleve, then I get back on for a few days or a week to get pain under control again. I was told I did not take enough for liver damage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How funny! I did not see this because I lost where I had got up to in my reading, and I was so darned busy yesterday, with my weaving class- which is going very well, I am pleased to report, plus it was the beginning of another Winter's blast, so I was dodging heavy rain and even hail on my walk home! I was so tired I lay down for a couple of hours, watched a bit of Television, but kept falling asleep. Got my banking and shopping done middle of the night, and very remarkably fell back asleep, and woke at a very respectable 5 15am., I am thrilled about this!
> Since the doctors have allowed me to come off the Warfarin onto a blood thinner called Pradaxa, I am no longer struggling with the interactions of the drug, with food and other medications. I am now able to take Fish Oil, and am trying a new to me Analgaesic- I have yet to read through the information sheet, but I am sure it will not have the same dangers as Panadol (Tylenol).
> The upshot is I am at last getting some genuine sleep, if as yet only in erratic bursts- it feels like being liberated.


That's great!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> This is wonderful to hear. Glad the class went well. I think you will like Pradaxa better than Warfarin, though you must still watch for any excessive bleeding signs. So good you got a bit of decent sleep. Things are, at last, looking up.
> Be careful and read instructions of your new med. Unfortunately, all medications have untoward or harmful side effects, as well you know.
> Still waiting for the last of the walls of the shower to be placed. Just talked to the chief honcho who promises they will get it done today. Sadly, they were unable to come this morning and they needed me at work as one of the anesthetists failed to come in. However, they juggled the schedule to cover all the docs and patients. Have committed to working every day the rest of this week.
> Spent the morning down sizing my library books. Have way to many..worse than my yarn stash. Sis is bringing boxes from work and we will take them to Deseret Industries, our equivalent of Goodwill. Deseret Industries resells clothing, small appliances, books, housewares and the money is spent to train people and help them get jobs. They also teach customer and language skills.


Does the owner of Deseret Industries make several Million $ a year as the owner of GoodWill Industries does. Most of the Good Will goes in to his pocket. Many of my friends are taking a second look at Salvation Army, instead of Goodwill (a for profit company).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've started knitting this Sam


That will be gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I take Melatonin once in a while. It has helped me sleep.


It gives me nightmares, as it does Julie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> A&P used to carry 8 O'Clock coffee. Did you have A&P stores?


We did. And had all but the Yuban b and coffee. I think Mom always bought Maxwell House.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I love both together. You Shine! Fantastic!


Safeway and Ralphs back before dirt was invented, but even then, most all grocery stores were neighborhood related, smallish and owned by a family.
Then in the 60's came Albertson's, Gelson's, Food something-or-another and 1 or 2 others I don't recall any more. But no A&P. But by that time, the suburbs were huge and growing and Food Giant was one of the big chains then. I'm talking Southern California, by the way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> A&P used to carry 8 O'Clock coffee. Did you have A&P stores?


Yes, there were A&P here in the Chicago area. Hy-vee, Piggly Wiggly and Fairway stores in Iowa.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Has anyone seen those "bed scarves" or have you knitted one? I thought that might be good for DD and S-I-L as my daughter likes what I knit, but eschews wearing things herself. I did knit her a scarf a long time ago in a soft gray that she uses still in winters in San Francisco. Of course, that could be June there as well. It was 102 here Saturday and they had 70 with wind.
Anyway, have you seen the bed scarf and what do you think of them "just for show" so to speak.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

It was a very long day today. 2 GS stayed over night (staying week). We went to our church at 7:30a.m. for the free community Breakfast, that is served every Monday morning 6:30-9:00a.m. Talking to another Christian sister who also had grandchildren for the week, she mentioned VBS 9-11:30. GS wanted to go with her GC. So we now had a schedule for a rainy day. I dropped them off after registering. Took DH to an Eye Dr Appointment, filled the car with petro, did a couple of errands then went back to pick them up. They did not want to leave, Pick-up basket ball scramble and soccer, plus a wonderful playground. We stayed an extra hour and then went home for lunch. DH had another Dr Appointment this afternoon. He hates going out in the rain, we went anyway. After we went to Walmart to pick up a few things. He was holding the hand of 9year old grandson , so that he would not get lost; then it turned out he did not want to go anywhere with a kid. DH just turned into a Grumpy Grampa. We finally got home, hot tea and watching the news. I am tired and out of energy dealing with him. So, I guess I'll just make some shortcakes and strawberries and whipped cream for the entire dinner as we ate lunch at 2p.m.. Early bed as the boys are eager to go early to play with the new friends that they made, today. I was able to knit a few rows on my "1st sock" They are nice colors and striped so I can see process. Have a good evening all. M-E


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Does the owner of Deseret Industries make several Million $ a year as the owner of GoodWill Industries does. Most of the Good Will goes in to his pocket. Many of my friends are taking a second look at Salvation Army, instead of Goodwill (a for profit company).


No. It is run by the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints, is non-profit, and the manager is paid a wage, but not millions. You can find the link to my closest store here, when it opened. It is a really nice store and the people are treated very well. Much of the labor is volunteer ministering with people, often teen-agers and young adults coming as assigned by their church group to help. We have many people who are immigrants who need training and to learn English, also many handicapped people who are trained so they can get a paying job. There is an employment center in the building which helps people who need to find jobs, write resumes, learn interviewing skills so they can be trained and placed. The "resident bishop", the man over the ward (parish) is also there and he is the man who is seen if you need help with food, clothing or a place to live, or, often, gas to get to your destination somewhere else. It is a grand thrift store. 




The Church works with Catholic Charities and together they provide food and clothing to areas of disaster and needy people overseas. I am happy to contribute as I see the whole set up as a great humanitarian service. We just sent 270 soft dolls to the detention center in Texas. It was a project by one of our young ladies and the whole ward worked on getting them ready.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

MindyT said:


> Has anyone seen those "bed scarves" or have you knitted one? I thought that might be good for DD and S-I-L as my daughter likes what I knit, but eschews wearing things herself. I did knit her a scarf a long time ago in a soft gray that she uses still in winters in San Francisco. Of course, that could be June there as well. It was 102 here Saturday and they had 70 with wind.
> Anyway, have you seen the bed scarf and what do you think of them "just for show" so to speak.


What is a bed scarf?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This seemed appropriate with everything going around us these days (i.e. in the not to be discussed topic of politics).


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

pacer said:


> What is a bed scarf?


That's what I said! LOL
It is like a runner that is maybe 18" wide and as long as necessary to go from one side to the other on the bottom of the made up bed, to be like a finishing touch or to "dress up the bed".
I cannot for the life of me recall where I saw a picture and thought it would be a good idea. 
I've looked at Pinterest and there are some things there, but I found just crochet and I knit but don't crochet.
It reminded me of that Hugge or whatever recent the fad was called, Scandanavian word meaning something like comfy or cozy. Those pieces were knit on huge needles, like #52's or something and I saw pillows and maybe a throw done in that fashion. But not a bed scarf or I've seen it called a bed runner if that helps you picture it.
Another of my daffy ideas!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My mother was a basket case for 9 years. She then remarried and was married for almost another 25.


My kids were still young and I had to keep going for them, so I got through it, hard as it was. It's been nearly 19 years now, and at one point did think I'd marry again but haven't. I have known people who married soon after, too, but some take a while and some never do. Everyone is different in processing grief, and that's okay.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did 3 loads laundry, changed sheets, took shower! Wow ser.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> No I'm ashamed to say I haven't. DH and I keep saying that we must 'do' the islands (of which there are many!) but we haven't yet, the weather needs to be good (which doesn't happen often!) or you would see nothing for rain and mist! I've been to the Isles of Arran, Mull, Bute, Cumbrae and Skye, but that's it. Just checked Google and Scotland has 790 islands, 95 of which are populated.


_In the Footsteps of Sheep_, a book I read last year, the author travels to several Scottish isles, gathering wool from various breeds and knits socks! It was wonderful, and she includes the patterns.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree; also love the little flower button that tie the two together.


budasha said:


> I love the bolero and I don't know why you don't like the pinny. It fits well with the bolero.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Remember that I came from a very small mostly German community so when I came to the big city, I was faced with learning to spell and pronounce names from all over the globe. I found that some of the Polish names were the toughest. I worked for a man with a particularly tough name so I almost always spelled it out especially over the phone. His firstname was John, but I'd usually just say J. and spell out the last name only. One time after doing this with someone who had a particularly tough time, he said Jesus as an expletive so I said that's what the J stood for. John liked his new name! I find names fascinating with my curious nature. Why name a kid Harry when your last name is Pitts?


I knew a kid with the last name Nale...poor boy had red hair so everyone called him Rusty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I take 1000 in the morning and 1000 in the evening along with 2 Aleve morning & night as needed. It takes the edge off my chronic pains. I can go some days w/o painkiller, which I do. Can go weeks at a time w/o Aleve, then I get back on for a few days or a week to get pain under control again. I was told I did not take enough for liver damage.


Not sure what Aleve is? Presumably another analgaesic?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's great!


 :sm24: Thanks Tami!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, those deer are sure ruining your garden. I gave up on my garden when I lived on a farm after 2 years and just bought from the bigger farmers. Between the deer, raccoon and other critters I got very little for all the hours and hours of work I did out in the hot sun or miserable weather. Hope you can get another electric fence.


I have just my tomato plant, and it's getting blooms, so I'm hopeful. It's in a bucket as the soil is too dry and poor to put it in the ground. I don't have to worry about critters but the sun might burn it to a crisp. I keep it partially shaded and water every other day. I do miss my big garden.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Awwww. I can understand that but you are designing and creating many of your creations, which is much harder. You amaze me how you just started out doing that. I think Sorlenna could sure identify with that problem and others on here who create their own patterns. I admire what you do! Sometimes it is just nice to take a break from something and then when ready you can go back to it. Darling outfit.


I totally relate. But it's darling, even if you pictured it otherwise!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like this Jeanette.


RookieRetiree said:


> This seemed appropriate with everything going around us these days (i.e. in the not to be discussed topic of politics).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Paula. Yes it has been a long hard battle. Melatonin was virtually no help at all, and tends to give me nightmares. I am trying to avoid the computer for 2 hours before bed, and my new reading glasses have a coating to help with the blue light.


Melatonin gives me nightmares, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure what Aleve is? Presumably another analgaesic?


It's naproxen, a pain medication. I can't take it--gives me stomachache.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It was a very long day today. 2 GS stayed over night (staying week). We went to our church at 7:30a.m. for the free community Breakfast, that is served every Monday morning 6:30-9:00a.m. Talking to another Christian sister who also had grandchildren for the week, she mentioned VBS 9-11:30. GS wanted to go with her GC. So we now had a schedule for a rainy day. I dropped them off after registering. Took DH to an Eye Dr Appointment, filled the car with petro, did a couple of errands then went back to pick them up. They did not want to leave, Pick-up basket ball scramble and soccer, plus a wonderful playground. We stayed an extra hour and then went home for lunch. DH had another Dr Appointment this afternoon. He hates going out in the rain, we went anyway. After we went to Walmart to pick up a few things. He was holding the hand of 9year old grandson , so that he would not get lost; then it turned out he did not want to go anywhere with a kid. DH just turned into a Grumpy Grampa. We finally got home, hot tea and watching the news. I am tired and out of energy dealing with him. So, I guess I'll just make some shortcakes and strawberries and whipped cream for the entire dinner as we ate lunch at 2p.m.. Early bed as the boys are eager to go early to play with the new friends that they made, today. I was able to knit a few rows on my "1st sock" They are nice colors and striped so I can see process. Have a good evening all. M-E


Sounds like a good day until DH turned into a grumpy grandpa. Hope you get some rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did 3 loads laundry, changed sheets, took shower! Wow ser.


You're doing a lot for just having major surgery 2 weeks ago! Good for you. Just don't overdo.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure what Aleve is? Presumably another analgaesic?


Over the counter naproxen. DH is allergic to it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I put load in washer, lay down an hour, put that load in dryer, new load in washer, lay down an hour etc. Hardest part was folding sheets. Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> _In the Footsteps of Sheep_, a book I read last year, the author travels to several Scottish isles, gathering wool from various breeds and knits socks! It was wonderful, and she includes the patterns.


Is that a Clara Parkes book?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will be beautiful. anxious to see some of it after you have knit on it for a while - sort of a sneak peek of what the finished product will look like. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've started knitting this Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there used to be one here in defiance when we first moved here - i think the police station sits on the land now. we always used "OurOwn" to make ice tea with. made the best iced tea.

"The Great Atlantic & Pacific Tea Company, better known as A&P, was an American chain of grocery stores that ceased supermarket operations in November 2015, after 156 years in business. Wikipedia --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> A&P used to carry 8 O'Clock coffee. Did you have A&P stores?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you take it as prescribed and get regular visits with your doctor to check you liver - you really should have no trouble taking it every day. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> I take 1000 in the morning and 1000 in the evening along with 2 Aleve morning & night as needed. It takes the edge off my chronic pains. I can go some days w/o painkiller, which I do. Can go weeks at a time w/o Aleve, then I get back on for a few days or a week to get pain under control again. I was told I did not take enough for liver damage.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, DDIL didn't have her surgery today. Stupid insurance company"said" they didn't get the paperwork until the 20th. They got it the same time they got the paperwork for the preadmissin testing, which went through just fine. She had that done 2 weeks ago. Dr office has been calling weekly, then everyday last week. Now it will be another 10 days for the appeal.


It is so disappointing to work yourself up to feeling comfortable with a date and then they change it. Praying it will all work for your best.

One surgery I had on my hand, the Dr said that the anesthesiologist had been called away in an emergency. I asked what was going to happen? He said that he was going to do it anyway with me wide awake. It happened as I watched.
Not the best way to go, but, many did it like that before anesthesia was invented. I used to do historical role playing. I had not planned for that role. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear - that would never work in this household - i would actually have to make the bed every morning. lol --- sam



MindyT said:


> Has anyone seen those "bed scarves" or have you knitted one? I thought that might be good for DD and S-I-L as my daughter likes what I knit, but eschews wearing things herself. I did knit her a scarf a long time ago in a soft gray that she uses still in winters in San Francisco. Of course, that could be June there as well. It was 102 here Saturday and they had 70 with wind.
> Anyway, have you seen the bed scarf and what do you think of them "just for show" so to speak.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Remember that I came from a very small mostly German community so when I came to the big city, I was faced with learning to spell and pronounce names from all over the globe. I found that some of the Polish names were the toughest. I worked for a man with a particularly tough name so I almost always spelled it out especially over the phone. His firstname was John, but I'd usually just say J. and spell out the last name only. One time after doing this with someone who had a particularly tough time, he said Jesus as an expletive so I said that's what the J stood for. John liked his new name! I find names fascinating with my curious nature. Why name a kid Harry when your last name is Pitts?


????????friends of mine named their son & when the grandma looked at the name after he was already registered she said didn't you realize his initials are SOB????

We have so many Russian-Ukrainian-Polish people here I don't have much trouble with them but some of the Aboriginal names are quite a challenge????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my second bolero , I added a scalloped edge to this one , not a lot I can say about the pinafore apart from I never like how mine turn out so I won't be making another one ????


That's great, love the colors in the dress


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've started knitting this Sam


Wow! You are a brave woman????but it will be beautiful


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just told Matthew tonight that I didn't think you were coming this year and he was disappointed. He will be delighted to know that you will be coming.


We are looking forward to seeing him (and you). I think of Matthew often - all I have to do is turn my head slightly and his drawing of the pony is right above the couch. I love seeing it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I put load in washer, lay down an hour, put that load in dryer, new load in washer, lay down an hour etc. Hardest part was folding sheets. Thank you.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> That's what I said! LOL
> It is like a runner that is maybe 18" wide and as long as necessary to go from one side to the other on the bottom of the made up bed, to be like a finishing touch or to "dress up the bed".
> I cannot for the life of me recall where I saw a picture and thought it would be a good idea.
> I've looked at Pinterest and there are some things there, but I found just crochet and I knit but don't crochet.
> ...


I've seen quilted ones but not knitted. Some in hotels where they have all white bedding to give some extra color.

I would think you could just pick a Lacey rectangular shawl pattern & Make it wider & longer if that's the type you have in mind


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is so disappointing to work yourself up to feeling comfortable with a date and then they change it. Praying it will all work for your best.
> 
> One surgery I had on my hand, the Dr said that the anesthesiologist had been called away in an emergency. I asked what was going to happen? He said that he was going to do it anyway with me wide awake. It happened as I watched.
> Not the best way to go, but, many did it like that before anesthesia was invented. I used to do historical role playing. I had not planned for that role. :sm02:


Wow! Not a role you wanted to play, for sure. He wouldn't have done it on me. Of course, I may have passed out on him, and he would have done it anyway!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure what Aleve is? Presumably another analgaesic?


It's Naproxen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That rules out using that User Name, then.


Lol, or making it the Mad Hatter 2, or Madd Hatter...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did 3 loads laundry, changed sheets, took shower! Wow ser.


You really are feeling better! Just don't push yourself and over do things.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearl, you will be worn out after such a busy day, too bad your DH turned in grumpy grandpa.

Tami, your health system would drive me to drink, hope your DIL gets things sorted out so she can get surgery soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> We had a lovely evening - smoked salmon on avocado/toast, shrimp cocktail, salad,bbq ribs, mashed potatoes and beets with red and white wine. The pie had to wait until we could eat another mouthful. Our friend was very happy with our gift. Everyone enjoyed the evening.


YUM!!!
That is fantastic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very good advise Kaye Jo!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not long ago I asked Lynette & she said she was doing well so this must have come in rather quickly. Considering she had stage 4 pancreatic cancer several years ago, I think she's done well as so many only survive a few months.
> My friend & I are going to a funeral tomorrow for the brother of another coworker, he was only 52 & only diagnosed since Christmas. Sad for his kids as the oldest is writing final grade 12 exams this week & the other is 16, I think


So very sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, or making it the Mad Hatter 2, or Madd Hatter...


Both of which might work! But we are so used to Sam being the Wren. Do you recall when he had to use another name? it was a while ago!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And then keeping track of which rows you are on as you frog is hard too. And I find it hard to count cable rows- I still can't work out which one has the cable on it!


I finally did manage to figure out how to tell which row has the cable on, but it sure wasn't easy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had forgotten all about that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My kids were still young and I had to keep going for them, so I got through it, hard as it was. It's been nearly 19 years now, and at one point did think I'd marry again but haven't. I have known people who married soon after, too, but some take a while and some never do. Everyone is different in processing grief, and that's okay.


You certainly had your hands full, obviously you are a very strong woman
My mom remarried 1 year after Dad died, I think she just didn't know what else to do, she had 2 little kids, a farm & animals & no education to get a job


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like life might be slowing down for you which will be a great relief.


I sure hope so, after vacation anyway. 
Took Marla to her GP doctor today, she has a partially collapsed lung, so doc told her to buy balloons, the bigger ones and blow them up, one every hour, at least it's not pneumonia. She sees the surgeon tomorrow, hopefully the balloons will have worked their magic by then. She can't drive for the foreseeable future either, at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ewwww


 :sm23: 
That was her go to snack.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It has been rather a long battle. Looking back, the two months with the blisters supperating(?sp) yellow, were a major set back in recovery.


Yes it has, but so much better now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Caught up. . .love the BC story need to copy and send to our Pastor, as Our Baptist Church is on the second level, social hall is on the 1st and not really a basement underneath. It sits about 250. . . Ha, Ha, Ha.


 :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not a daffy idea --- http://www.google.com/search?q=bed+scarf+knitting+patterns&oq=bed+scarf+knitting+patterns&aqs=chrome..69i57.20359j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 --- sam



MindyT said:


> That's what I said! LOL
> It is like a runner that is maybe 18" wide and as long as necessary to go from one side to the other on the bottom of the made up bed, to be like a finishing touch or to "dress up the bed".
> I cannot for the life of me recall where I saw a picture and thought it would be a good idea.
> I've looked at Pinterest and there are some things there, but I found just crochet and I knit but don't crochet.
> ...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????friends of mine named their son & when the grandma looked at the name after he was already registered she said didn't you realize his initials are SOB????
> 
> We have so many Russian-Ukrainian-Polish people here I don't have much trouble with them but some of the Aboriginal names are quite a challenge????


I had a friend in grade school whose parents were Polish immigrants. The only vowels in their last name were a couple of y's. It was hard to spell and hard to pronounce - I was very proud when her dad told me I had it right. If we got a new teacher it was pretty funny when they got to "Darlene (long pause) How do you say your last name, dear"? Cracked up the class every time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes it has, but so much better now.


The benefits of the walking are showing already, plus I got rid of the loo booster seat- my knees are better for being flexed more regularly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It is so hot in the house tonight it’s just about unbearable. DH was trying to unplug my outside water tap, had a bunch of rust in it & would only trickle so he had the doors open lots today. It’s 8pm & still 29C/85F. We are under a severe storm watch, I hope it doesn’t bring anything too nasty.

Went to the funeral this afternoon, it was in the curling rink, wall to wall people & absolutely sweltering, I was sure glad to get outside when the service was over.
I went to my doctor today, he had called me in to tell me I need to take more Vitamin D & that my Cholesterol was high( no surprise to me????) I haven’t been feeling great, a little dizzy at times, he thinks it’s all related to my thyroid going wacky, I hope it soon levels out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The benefits of the walking are showing already, plus I got rid of the loo booster seat- my knees are better for being flexed more regularly.


????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is so hot in the house tonight it's just about unbearable. DH was trying to unplug my outside water tap, had a bunch of rust in it & would only trickle so he had the doors open lots today. It's 8pm & still 29C/85F. We are under a severe storm watch, I hope it doesn't bring anything too nasty.
> 
> Went to the funeral this afternoon, it was in the curling rink, wall to wall people & absolutely sweltering, I was sure glad to get outside when the service was over.
> I went to my doctor today, he had called me in to tell me I need to take more Vitamin D & that my Cholesterol was high( no surprise to me????) I haven't been feeling great, a little dizzy at times, he thinks it's all related to my thyroid going wacky, I hope it soon levels out


Hope you do feel better soon. We had nearly three months with it like that, so you have all my sympathies.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kathy Hinkle- you do have a tendency to read me wrong- Fike/Fika has a lovely meaning as Sonja explained to us - the comment was tongue in cheek in the first place- the Tea Party has evolved a long way from FireBall Dave's day- and no doubt will continue to evolve.


I totally understood what Fika is. My comment was about why the name shouldn't be changed. If you might have noticed, several others also made a comment on this topic. As I said, it's my opinion and since it is neither political or religious, I thought I was free to comment. I know it was basically said tongue in cheek. As I said, it was just my opinion. Sorry if you thought I misinterpreted your post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I totally understood what Fika is. My comment was about why the name shouldn't be changed. If you might have noticed, several others also made a comment on this topic. As I said, it's my opinion and since it is neither political or religious, I thought I was free to comment. I know it was basically said tongue in cheek. As I said, it was just my opinion. Sorry if you thought I misinterpreted your post.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I put load in washer, lay down an hour, put that load in dryer, new load in washer, lay down an hour etc. Hardest part was folding sheets. Thank you.


Sounds like you found a good rhythm. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that a Clara Parkes book?


The author is Debbie Zawinski.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, thank you. I think I rested in between. It’s hard cause Al is 86 and looking very tired and weary from picking up slack. I made slow cooked onions then put kielbasa in and Al got hard rolls which he put under broiler and that was supper.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thank you. This is a very caring group and much appreciated.[/quote


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure what Aleve is? Presumably another analgaesic?


Tylenol is for pain
Aleve (Naproxen Sodium) is for inflamation


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You certainly had your hands full, obviously you are a very strong woman
> My mom remarried 1 year after Dad died, I think she just didn't know what else to do, she had 2 little kids, a farm & animals & no education to get a job


Thank you. I just did what I thought I had to...very glad not to have to work two jobs anymore, though!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> My kids were still young and I had to keep going for them, so I got through it, hard as it was. It's been nearly 19 years now, and at one point did think I'd marry again but haven't. I have known people who married soon after, too, but some take a while and some never do. Everyone is different in processing grief, and that's okay.


It definitely is OK to grieve in the way anyone needs. Prayer for uplifted spirit. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my second bolero , I added a scalloped edge to this one , not a lot I can say about the pinafore apart from I never like how mine turn out so I won't be making another one ????


Very cute, can't see much of the piny but I love the colors..... just heard from DD that she s expecting a boy! She wants another blanket, so that will be my take along project when we go to Toronto. Hopefully it won't be too hot or humid to knit there.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Awwww. I can understand that but you are designing and creating many of your creations, which is much harder. You amaze me how you just started out doing that. I think Sorlenna could sure identify with that problem and others on here who create their own patterns. I admire what you do! Sometimes it is just nice to take a break from something and then when ready you can go back to it. Darling outfit.


I just don't know how you manage to knit something from a picture in your head! So amazing! I am definitely a pattern follower. I can fudge a bit when needed, but a whole pattern? Nope, ain't happening.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, DDIL didn't have her surgery today. Stupid insurance company"said" they didn't get the paperwork until the 20th. They got it the same time they got the paperwork for the preadmissin testing, which went through just fine. She had that done 2 weeks ago. Dr office has been calling weekly, then everyday last week. Now it will be another 10 days for the appeal.


I missed that she is having surgery. What for if I may ask? Insurance companies are a pain - seems like they run the entire health system and medical staff have to bow to their demands.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How funny! I did not see this because I lost where I had got up to in my reading, and I was so darned busy yesterday, with my weaving class- which is going very well, I am pleased to report, plus it was the beginning of another Winter's blast, so I was dodging heavy rain and even hail on my walk home! I was so tired I lay down for a couple of hours, watched a bit of Television, but kept falling asleep. Got my banking and shopping done middle of the night, and very remarkably fell back asleep, and woke at a very respectable 5 15am., I am thrilled about this!
> Since the doctors have allowed me to come off the Warfarin onto a blood thinner called Pradaxa, I am no longer struggling with the interactions of the drug, with food and other medications. I am now able to take Fish Oil, and am trying a new to me Analgaesic- I have yet to read through the information sheet, but I am sure it will not have the same dangers as Panadol (Tylenol).
> The upshot is I am at last getting some genuine sleep, if as yet only in erratic bursts- it feels like being liberated.


Oh how wonderful you are getting some good sleep! It puts a whole new outlook on life doesn't it?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mrs. Olsen was on TV in the Folger's commercial every night so became a famliar figure in our house. I don't think we ever used that coffee, however, so maybe it wasn't an effective ad campaign. Our family used Eight O'Clock, Hills Bros. and Chase and Sanborn coffees. Are any of those familiar?


They are all familiar except for the eight o'clock one.....and remember instant coffee? Haven't used it in decades, but it was the way to go for a long time!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has a very bad effect on the liver, especially if you take too much (beyond the recommended dose), or too close together. Some people can be in overdose with only 8 tablets, one doctor told me. It is how Mwyffanwy died.


Really? Had no idea it was so dangerous......


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> This is wonderful to hear. Glad the class went well. I think you will like Pradaxa better than Warfarin, though you must still watch for any excessive bleeding signs. So good you got a bit of decent sleep. Things are, at last, looking up.
> Be careful and read instructions of your new med. Unfortunately, all medications have untoward or harmful side effects, as well you know.
> Still waiting for the last of the walls of the shower to be placed. Just talked to the chief honcho who promises they will get it done today. Sadly, they were unable to come this morning and they needed me at work as one of the anesthetists failed to come in. However, they juggled the schedule to cover all the docs and patients. Have committed to working every day the rest of this week.
> Spent the morning down sizing my library books. Have way to many..worse than my yarn stash. Sis is bringing boxes from work and we will take them to Deseret Industries, our equivalent of Goodwill. Deseret Industries resells clothing, small appliances, books, housewares and the money is spent to train people and help them get jobs. They also teach customer and language skills.


It will be good to have the shower done. I'm trying to downsize our library, we have far far too many. Had the children take quite a few this past weekend....barely made a dent tho....but the kids do want them, some are still in rentals so don't want to move books and some need more shelves built. My DD is already lobbying for my DH to come over and start building shelves.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've started knitting this Sam


Yikes! Beautiful but looks complicated - well at least to me.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I take Melatonin once in a while. It has helped me sleep.


I take it every night, the slow release kind....even so I have to follow my night time ritual otherwise if I don't im in for lousy sleep


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Paula, thank you. I think I rested in between. It's hard cause Al is 86 and looking very tired and weary from picking up slack. I made slow cooked onions then put kielbasa in and Al got hard rolls which he put under broiler and that was supper.


I thought that was the regular way to get work done. I load the dishwasher and then elevate my legs while it is going.
I tell my DH that it is OK to rest as I am doing dishes at the same time. IT works with lots of automation. I never get really rested even at night. Sometimes I'm working the dishwasher, the washer and the dryer at the same time, No wonder I'm tired and need rest. I'm multi tasking. You go girl! Rest all you can. Healing comes when resting.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, or making it the Mad Hatter 2, or Madd Hatter...


He was called the mad Hatter because he went insane from the glue fumes while making those beaver skin hats.
I don't think of Sam that way. The Wren is much more calm and gentle a picture. Sam looks like a kindly gentleman grandfather.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> I missed that she is having surgery. What for if I may ask? Insurance companies are a pain - seems like they run the entire health system and medical staff have to bow to their demands.


They do run the health systems in America


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, you will be worn out after such a busy day, too bad your DH turned in grumpy grandpa.
> 
> Tami, your health system would drive me to drink, hope your DIL gets things sorted out so she can get surgery soon.


There are times it does us! We will know more in about 10 days. It really needs done, but we will see. She will be 37 in July, so it's getting a bit late to worry about more babies. DS told her if they decide they want another, they can adopt. Their boys are both hers from other partners, so he has no problem raising a child that is not his biologically. I am hoping that the insurance comes through as she really needs this done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I finally did manage to figure out how to tell which row has the cable on, but it sure wasn't easy.


I was shown how to find the X in the cable and count the rows, but it's been a while.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Going to miss those not able to attend this year. Puplover and I plan to stop at a working dairy farm turned into a restaurant and ice cream emporium and at fabric/quilting stores in Shipsewana, IN. We'll make the most of the travelling time.
> 
> https://visitshipshewana.org/
> 
> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/indiana/ice-cream-factory-indiana/


Been by the farm numerous times but never been able to stop. Shipshewana is nice. My DD2 and I went to Valparaiso, IN today and ate at the Spanish restaurant, Don Quitjote. Fabulous place. The coowner/ chef came out several times to ask how we liked the food. My DD2 had crab cakes and salad and I had gazpacho with salad. After we ate appetizers of meatballs, chorizo, potatoes in tomato sauce, grilled mushrooms with garlic, a potato/onion omelet, fresh bread and garlic butter. We then had desserts. Yeah, several. Chocolate mouse, flan, a delicious lime frozen pie and a dessert she calls milk dessert. A piece of pound cake in a milk custard. The owner makes all desserts in house. Brought home a piece of blueberry cake and apple cake. Owner sent out a cheese plate then plates with Spanish French toast and a small glass of their port. Not one to drink port, it was very good. Felt very well taken care of there, from waitstaff to owner. After that we went to the Albanese candy store in Merrillville. Gummies galore! It was a nice outing and we will definitely go back even if it is a 3 hour drive.

Have fun at the farm and in Shipshewana.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope so, after vacation anyway.
> Took Marla to her GP doctor today, she has a partially collapsed lung, so doc told her to buy balloons, the bigger ones and blow them up, one every hour, at least it's not pneumonia. She sees the surgeon tomorrow, hopefully the balloons will have worked their magic by then. She can't drive for the foreseeable future either, at least 3 more weeks.


Hope the balloons work. I've never heard of doing that to reinflate the lungs. Wishing her a speedy recovery. Tell her hello, please.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I had a friend in grade school whose parents were Polish immigrants. The only vowels in their last name were a couple of y's. It was hard to spell and hard to pronounce - I was very proud when her dad told me I had it right. If we got a new teacher it was pretty funny when they got to "Darlene (long pause) How do you say your last name, dear"? Cracked up the class every time.


DH's uncle told him to pretend he had a mouth full of marbles when trying to say something in Polish! Pretty much works, too! At least in choir.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just saw this from a small town in Iowa which is about 4 hours from my hometown. It was settled mostly by Swedish immigrants. I thought it was very appropriate for the hometown of Mrs. Olsen and for the tea party.
> 
> Is Mrs. Olsen known outside the US?


That's so cool! I haven't thought of Mrs. Olsen in years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My uncle's downstairs neighbour had a cat which would knock the door of its home by rattling the knocker on the letter box which was low down on the front door. One night the neighbour decided he was fed up getting up in the middle of the night to let the cat in, so he wrapped a duster around the knocker......you guessed it, the cat just went one flight up and knocked my uncle's door instead! He was not amused!! :sm09:


 :sm06: Lol!!! Clever cat!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is so hot in the house tonight it's just about unbearable. DH was trying to unplug my outside water tap, had a bunch of rust in it & would only trickle so he had the doors open lots today. It's 8pm & still 29C/85F. We are under a severe storm watch, I hope it doesn't bring anything too nasty.
> 
> Went to the funeral this afternoon, it was in the curling rink, wall to wall people & absolutely sweltering, I was sure glad to get outside when the service was over.
> I went to my doctor today, he had called me in to tell me I need to take more Vitamin D & that my Cholesterol was high( no surprise to me????) I haven't been feeling great, a little dizzy at times, he thinks it's all related to my thyroid going wacky, I hope it soon levels out


Uhh, hope you can get the house cooled down enough to sleep comfortably. And that you don't get any severe weather. Does the tap work better now? Hope you get everything straightened out so you feel better. Dizzy isn't good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes; that should be lovely in that yarn.
> 
> So attempting to move us in another direction, how did each us come up with your avatar name? I chose mine because a beloved cousin used to tease me and call me Gweniepooh which at the time irritated me. He passed away and when trying to come up with a name I would easily remember I settled on it. He, my cousin, always brought a smile to my face and was the only cousin close in age to me (two years older.)
> How about the rest of you?


My favorite set of books is David Eddings "The Belgraide" and my email used to be Polgara65 for one of the characters, but I had to change it when I changed to a different carrier, so went with another character, Poledra, so just used that for my avatar name as it's one that I would remember.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just a quick update from me, now the FlyIn folks have mostly left Alderney, and we will go back to Guernsey:- we had a total of 52 planes in, and glorious weather all weekend. I think everyone enjoyed it, tho' of course it was a bit full on for us. The hired people carrier broke down on Friday so I spent most of the time ferrying people and their luggage in our little car, but eventually the car hire guy lent us another car, but it could only take 6 so I was still quite busy on Saturday. However, when we went out this morning to go up to the airfield our car would not start - totally unresponsive! So we had to get collected by the hire car as we needed to be there by opening time, otherwise we could have walked as it's only about 1.5 miles. DH has just found a way of getting it to start from searching the web, but we will get it repaired (I hope) before we return to Alderney.
> At risk of boring you with more plane photos, here are a few from today.


Lovely photos, the flowers are lovely. 
Wow, you were busy, I hope the car is an easy fix.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Very cute, can't see much of the piny but I love the colors..... just heard from DD that she s expecting a boy! She wants another blanket, so that will be my take along project when we go to Toronto. Hopefully it won't be too hot or humid to knit there.


Congratulations!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was very unoriginal.....it's my name, although I am more often known as Catherine. If DH is shouting for me he always roars, "Kate!" My much missed DGM was known as Kate and I was called after her.


 :sm23:

She's a beautiful woman!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I missed that she is having surgery. What for if I may ask? Insurance companies are a pain - seems like they run the entire health system and medical staff have to bow to their demands.


She needs a hysterectomy. She has endometriosis, and her mom died of uterine cancer. She has had awful pain from the endometriosis for years. Due to that and her mom's history, her OB/GYN agreed that it was time. It doesn't help that they are in the process of buying a house, either.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My real name is Margaret-Elaine.... Margaret = pearl, Elaine = worthy or some such thing And the translation of our Japanese last name means "God's field" So I'am now "a worthy Pearl in God's field" best title I've ever had. So I'm sticking with it. "Pearl's girls" came about when I started raising chickens for eggs. Seems I wanted them and took ownership That is my avitar many girls and years later. Margaret is from my father's aunt who was Margaret Iasbel.
> She hated Margaret so I was never her name-sake. Elaine was the middle name of my mother's sister who lost her husband at Normandy. I now know several people named pearl. That is my story and I'm sticking to it.


My middle name is Elaine. Just took my initials and last name. One of my DGD's name is Katelyn and my DGGD is Elaina. Don't think their moms' thought about how close they were to my names. But I do!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> He was called the mad Hatter because he went insane from the glue fumes while making those beaver skin hats.
> I don't think of Sam that way. The Wren is much more calm and gentle a picture. Sam looks like a kindly gentleman grandfather.


Sam IS a gentleman & grandfather! I have had the pleasure of meeting him. I so enjoy his company. I'm looking forward to seeing him this weekend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> They do run the health systems in America


Sure do. Too bad they think they know better than the dr.s do. :sm03:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol! I'm watching House Hunters International and a couple are moving from Texas to Darwin Australia, I think they are in for a bit of culture shock. lol Lots of crocs from the sounds of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, nice Stu had such great birthday celebrations
> 
> Lin, I'm glad you had a good weekend. Hope the car isn't an expensive fix.
> 
> ...


I need to take pics of the cages they put over the flower beds in Yellowstone, to keep the Elk out of them. 
They do make things challenging don't they? David doesn't like deer any more than you do, they keep running into his car. :sm16:

Ooh, that's some interesting lettuce, also known as miners lettuce or Indian lettuce, I may have to see if I can find it. I have introduced an invasive type of lettuce in my yard, Australian Green Lettuce, it's fantastic, draught/heat proof and reseeds itself I have found, it's taken off literally everywhere. lol The devils tongue lettuce is started to catch up to it though.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PearlsGirls,teehee we are multitasking. Working AND resting. Just hard to see Al so tired. I am better at doing than having someone do for me.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen quilted ones but not knitted. Some in hotels where they have all white bedding to give some extra color.
> 
> I would think you could just pick a Lacey rectangular shawl pattern & Make it wider & longer if that's the type you have in mind


Thank you, brilliant!!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> not a daffy idea --- http://www.google.com/search?q=bed+scarf+knitting+patterns&oq=bed+scarf+knitting+patterns&aqs=chrome..69i57.20359j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 --- sam


Sam...you are the clever puss. That is exactly what I had seen somewhere else. Thank you very much.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hey Joy and everyone - Bob and I will be there - arriving Thursday night. Bob is looking forward to his adventures with Don. I haven't been on, but I do read most weeks. I've been up to my neck with babysitting and running grand kids to their many activities. Now that school is out and GD Abby has her license and a car, a lot of my long-distance running is over (crossed fingers). Anyway, we'll be in Defiance and we can't wait to see everyone!


Can't wait to see you two! So happy to hear this. See you Thursday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I take it every night, the slow release kind....even so I have to follow my night time ritual otherwise if I don't im in for lousy sleep


Seems like I'm lucky, I usually go to bed & sleep like the dead for about 7 hrs, just the odd night the @#$& mosquitoes wake me up????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is the only one I remember also. What is the other Mrs. Olsen associated with?


Maxwell House coffee, good to the last drop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We do the chicken dance here too????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, Sam. Ladies, have you ever had what feels like a muscle cramp in your breast? Wednesday, can't come soon enough!


OUCH!! But yes, I have, it's awful, those muscles aren't meant to tighten up like that, I hope it passes soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Uhh, hope you can get the house cooled down enough to sleep comfortably. And that you don't get any severe weather. Does the tap work better now? Hope you get everything straightened out so you feel better. Dizzy isn't good.


Yes, he got all the crud out of the pipe & now it runs normally, thank goodness, it,was a pain in the butt to,try to water, took forever

It's been rumbling & banging for about an hour. I took my SUV & tried to,squeeze it in the Quonset, couldn't really drive it in, to much junk in there so just tucked it along the front. I was afraid of hail & wanted to shelter it some. Thankfully no hail as yet & I think the worst is over bad news is not much rain either. I was hoping for a good shower but it seems to,have gone just east of us. DH always tells our neighbor he hogs all the rain????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> A little more energy a little less pain!


Fabulous!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been sitting here feeling sorry for myself. It was our anniversary on the 20th. We would have been married for 45 years but together for 50. It was his second go-round but my first. I still miss him so much. I know others of you have been married longer and some of you have had life-altering events and I hope that you have managed to get through it. I am thankful for the time we had together, just wish it had been longer. Tomorrow will be another day and I'm sure I'll pull myself together.


HUGS!!!!! Breathe and grieve as you need to.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Maxwell House coffee, good to the last drop.


That's the only one that been mentioned that I've heard of until recently when we have Folgers. The coffee most common when I was growing up was Nabob
As for grocery stores, we have Safeway & now IGA became Sobeys & has amalgated with Safeway but they are only in cities. Lots of COOP stores in Saskatchewan small towns


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm less than 20 pages to get caught up, but I'm heading to bed, see you all tomorrow sometime. 
Hugs for all and healing energies to those in need, whether it's physical or emotional.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I am reading backwards tonight as I have been so busy this weekend. Tomorrow I go to work, come home to get Matthew and then go to the store, next to the print shop and then to get Matthew's haircut and pick up medications. I am hoping for some time to do some dishes and laundry tomorrow evening as well.


Okay, that was exhausting just to read it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, I often make a sandwich spread from left over roast venison (or even venison cooked expressly for that purpose.) I grind it with the old iron hand grinder screwed securely onto the counter of a lower cabinet, adding Miracle Whip, chopped onion and celery, salt and pepper with the juice from bread and butter pickles that I've made from the garden. Delicious!! All in the family here love it. I've even roasted large cuts of venison in an electric roaster with red wine and dry onion soup mix to take to Take Flight. I just don't tell them that it isn't beef; most would eat and enjoy it if they knew, but some would make a big to-do over it while proclaiming loudly how gross it is and they wouldn't eat it on a bet. All the while upsetting others who had never experienced venison in any form and arousing ''taste'' fears. I just don't tell any one specifically what the source is.
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL! Not telling the specific source is always a good option, I do that here at home from time to time with different things, David eats much better than he thinks he does sometimes. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????sometimes ignorance is bliss. I know some have had moose burger lasagna in my house & didnt know it.


 :sm23: 
Moose...YUM!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hey Joy and everyone - Bob and I will be there - arriving Thursday night. Bob is looking forward to his adventures with Don. I haven't been on, but I do read most weeks. I've been up to my neck with babysitting and running grand kids to their many activities. Now that school is out and GD Abby has her license and a car, a lot of my long-distance running is over (crossed fingers). Anyway, we'll be in Defiance and we can't wait to see everyone!


Hi Paula, good to see your smile! 
Am sad that Marla and I can't be there with you all this year. We are definitely going to make it next year though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Wow that is fabulous, best of luck with it.


Thank you Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That's beautiful. I'm looking forward to seeing yours.


I'm thinking if I want it for Christmas I need to start now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> I love both together. You Shine! Fantastic!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am absolutely in awe of your skills, Sonja!


Haven't done it yet ????, it might end up a cushion cover , as there is no pattern just tiny pictures of the squares which I'm trying to enlarge to see , I've started with the heart one , easiest first ????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> A little more energy a little less pain!


Good! "That's the way to do it" Just popped into my head when I read your post - can't remember who said this catchphrase but it might be from the very old traditional Punch and Judy puppet shows. Do you know of this everywhere or is it just a British thing?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> That will be gorgeous!


I hope so , if it is I'm going to give it to my DIL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MindyT said:


> Has anyone seen those "bed scarves" or have you knitted one? I thought that might be good for DD and S-I-L as my daughter likes what I knit, but eschews wearing things herself. I did knit her a scarf a long time ago in a soft gray that she uses still in winters in San Francisco. Of course, that could be June there as well. It was 102 here Saturday and they had 70 with wind.
> Anyway, have you seen the bed scarf and what do you think of them "just for show" so to speak.


Lol I thought you meant a scarf that someone wears to bed but I think you mean what we call bed runners , ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree; also love the little flower button that tie the two together.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> what was so great on the plane that won a prize. that sounds like a great weekend. --- sam


The plane buffs said it had some special modifications, don't ask me what! Anyway it got the award for 'Most Interesting Aircraft'. The Pilot was from Luxembourg and hadn't visited Alderney before. I think he enjoyed the visit although he and his friend came at the last minute so hadn't booked for any of the associated events so missed the dinner at which the awards were presented. DH had told him he should drop in for the 'prize giving' and gave him tickets for a free drink. 
Lots of excitement building now for the KAP. I hope you are going to enjoy all the visitors, Sam but not get exhausted.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> I did hear from Lynnette and she is going through a very rough time. Her family is all overseas so she is relying on her close friend. This is so horrible for her and I wish there was something I could do. I know what she is going through but it doesn't make it any easier.


I can't really imagine what she is going through, losing a daughter to this dreadful disease. Please give her my deepest sympathy when you next contact her.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> I've been sitting here feeling sorry for myself. It was our anniversary on the 20th. We would have been married for 45 years but together for 50. It was his second go-round but my first. I still miss him so much. I know others of you have been married longer and some of you have had life-altering events and I hope that you have managed to get through it. I am thankful for the time we had together, just wish it had been longer. Tomorrow will be another day and I'm sure I'll pull myself together.


You are entitled to feel sad, lonely even, and don't beat yourself up about it. Cling to those wonderful memories of your time together, and join us all in a gentle {{{{{group hug}}}}}


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:



> Mine is a combination of our two furbabys = buddy and tasha, now long over the Rainbow Bridge.


And mine is just an abbreviation for our street address!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I totally relate. But it's darling, even if you pictured it otherwise!


Thank you sorlenna


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great, love the colors in the dress


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is so hot in the house tonight it's just about unbearable. DH was trying to unplug my outside water tap, had a bunch of rust in it & would only trickle so he had the doors open lots today. It's 8pm & still 29C/85F. We are under a severe storm watch, I hope it doesn't bring anything too nasty.
> 
> Went to the funeral this afternoon, it was in the curling rink, wall to wall people & absolutely sweltering, I was sure glad to get outside when the service was over.
> I went to my doctor today, he had called me in to tell me I need to take more Vitamin D & that my Cholesterol was high( no surprise to me????) I haven't been feeling great, a little dizzy at times, he thinks it's all related to my thyroid going wacky, I hope it soon levels out


Thyroid sure does have a lot to say on how our bodies feel hope yours settles down soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> I just don't know how you manage to knit something from a picture in your head! So amazing! I am definitely a pattern follower. I can fudge a bit when needed, but a whole pattern? Nope, ain't happening.


You helped me with the white bolero ????, on the red one I did the increase yo, k2 yo , on the white one I did like the picture you posted of the hooded top , yo, k1yo so I've now added this increase to the different increases I can use


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Good! "That's the way to do it" Just popped into my head when I read your post - can't remember who said this catchphrase but it might be from the very old traditional Punch and Judy puppet shows. Do you know of this everywhere or is it just a British thing?


Lol can just here that voice now ????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> No I'm ashamed to say I haven't. DH and I keep saying that we must 'do' the islands (of which there are many!) but we haven't yet, the weather needs to be good (which doesn't happen often!) or you would see nothing for rain and mist! I've been to the Isles of Arran, Mull, Bute, Cumbrae and Skye, but that's it. Just checked Google and Scotland has 790 islands, 95 of which are populated.


That will keep you out of mischief- visiting all the Scottish islands :sm09:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Mine is Sugar sugar the song by the Archies.
> :sm11:


Now that has got into my head and won't leave!! :sm06: it must be an "ear worm".


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How funny! I did not see this because I lost where I had got up to in my reading, and I was so darned busy yesterday, with my weaving class- which is going very well, I am pleased to report, plus it was the beginning of another Winter's blast, so I was dodging heavy rain and even hail on my walk home! I was so tired I lay down for a couple of hours, watched a bit of Television, but kept falling asleep. Got my banking and shopping done middle of the night, and very remarkably fell back asleep, and woke at a very respectable 5 15am., I am thrilled about this!
> Since the doctors have allowed me to come off the Warfarin onto a blood thinner called Pradaxa, I am no longer struggling with the interactions of the drug, with food and other medications. I am now able to take Fish Oil, and am trying a new to me Analgaesic- I have yet to read through the information sheet, but I am sure it will not have the same dangers as Panadol (Tylenol).
> The upshot is I am at last getting some genuine sleep, if as yet only in erratic bursts- it feels like being liberated.


Good news re. new meds. I do hope you can get longer periods of deep sleep


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Been by the farm numerous times but never been able to stop. Shipshewana is nice. My DD2 and I went to Valparaiso, IN today and ate at the Spanish restaurant, Don Quitjote. Fabulous place. The coowner/ chef came out several times to ask how we liked the food. My DD2 had crab cakes and salad and I had gazpacho with salad. After we ate appetizers of meatballs, chorizo, potatoes in tomato sauce, grilled mushrooms with garlic, a potato/onion omelet, fresh bread and garlic butter. We then had desserts. Yeah, several. Chocolate mouse, flan, a delicious lime frozen pie and a dessert she calls milk dessert. A piece of pound cake in a milk custard. The owner makes all desserts in house. Brought home a piece of blueberry cake and apple cake. Owner sent out a cheese plate then plates with Spanish French toast and a small glass of their port. Not one to drink port, it was very good. Felt very well taken care of there, from waitstaff to owner. After that we went to the Albanese candy store in Merrillville. Gummies galore! It was a nice outing and we will definitely go back even if it is a 3 hour drive.
> 
> Have fun at the farm and in Shipshewana.


Thanks, see you soon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I knew a kid with the last name Nale...poor boy had red hair so everyone called him Rusty!


????????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Angela
> Are you enjoying the warm weather down South , Its been up at 27c here the last couple of days , youngest came home with a small solar powered floating fountain a couple of days ago , I put it on the garden table in a very large circular garden pot saucer , today a pigeon landed on the table a few time but flew off again quickly as I was sat right there but the poor thing must have been really thirsty as he came back and finally decided to chance it and had a good drink


Beautiful weather down here, 30c yesterday and likely to be much the same all week. So nice to be able to come down in the morning and open the back door and wander out and feel the warm sun.
I think all the birds must be suffering from lack of water, I can't remember when we last had any rain. Hosepipe ban before long I'm sure!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Beautiful weather down here, 30c yesterday and likely to be much the same all week. So nice to be able to come down in the morning and open the back door and wander out and feel the warm sun.
> I think all the birds must be suffering from lack of water, I can't remember when we last had any rain. Hosepipe ban before long I'm sure!


The met office were predicting the driest June ever on the radio yesterday! It really is feast or famine. But the early mornings are a real joy, reminds me of childhood when one of my jobs was to herd the cows in for morning milking from the bottom fields before I got ready for school. In memory, it was always like this! Enjoy the day but don't get burned.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've started knitting this Sam


Glad you picked an easy one!!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

MindyT said:


> That's what I said! LOL
> It is like a runner that is maybe 18" wide and as long as necessary to go from one side to the other on the bottom of the made up bed, to be like a finishing touch or to "dress up the bed".
> I cannot for the life of me recall where I saw a picture and thought it would be a good idea.
> I've looked at Pinterest and there are some things there, but I found just crochet and I knit but don't crochet.
> ...


I had a vision of someone sitting up in bed wearing a scarf, probably wearing one of those old fashioned bed jackets too! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good to hear both of you are doing better. You would think all nursing homes in your part of the world would have A/C


And not so here either.. some do. The one my mum was in had A/C in community rooms and dining/living rooms but not the resident's rooms. They did have ceiling fans in their rooms though and I must admit it wasnt too hot in mum's room.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my second bolero , I added a scalloped edge to this one , not a lot I can say about the pinafore apart from I never like how mine turn out so I won't be making another one ????


Absolutely gorgeous! I love the scalloped edge on the bolero. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How funny! I did not see this because I lost where I had got up to in my reading, and I was so darned busy yesterday, with my weaving class- which is going very well, I am pleased to report, plus it was the beginning of another Winter's blast, so I was dodging heavy rain and even hail on my walk home! I was so tired I lay down for a couple of hours, watched a bit of Television, but kept falling asleep. Got my banking and shopping done middle of the night, and very remarkably fell back asleep, and woke at a very respectable 5 15am., I am thrilled about this!
> Since the doctors have allowed me to come off the Warfarin onto a blood thinner called Pradaxa, I am no longer struggling with the interactions of the drug, with food and other medications. I am now able to take Fish Oil, and am trying a new to me Analgaesic- I have yet to read through the information sheet, but I am sure it will not have the same dangers as Panadol (Tylenol).
> The upshot is I am at last getting some genuine sleep, if as yet only in erratic bursts- it feels like being liberated.


That is great that you are getting much better sleep. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> what coffee brands do you have? --- sam


I dont drink coffee but I would say that a couple of the main brands in supermarket are Nescafe and Moccona. Margaret might be able to elaborate on coffee brands?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've started knitting this Sam


Wow, that is something I wouldnt have patience for. You will do a wonderful job of it I am sure. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My name is a combination of my name and DH's. His name is Raithby and my Marilyn so we have used Railyn for several things. When we raised cats it was the name we used. We also used it as the middle name of one of our daughters, Katherine RaiLyn. Ray filled out the birth certificate and got fancy and made the L capital but with no space. Katherine is very particular as to how one spells her middle name.
> Today I think maybe I am on the mend. I feel better today than I have in a couple of weeks. I was able to go see Ray and take him his laundry so that was nice. He was glad to see me. The home put a new A/C in him room and now it is comfortable. It has made all the difference in his moods too. Thankful for big things like A/C.


I am glad for you, especially that DH is happier at last.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> My self imposed yarn diet starts on the first July. But before then I am going to order some yarn from a handdyer in the UK. I am looking forward to using up stash.
> 
> I'm not planning on commenting as have many pages to read and knitters will be turning up soon. Ended up Maryanne coming with me for my day out so she will wait and come tomorrow for a couple of nights.


Hoping Maryanne feels better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> How did we manage that?? Our first TV was a huge big console with a tiny little screen. We got it in 1953 in time for the Queens' coronation. I think we were the first in our village to have one and had half the village in our house that day to watch it.


We had no TV at that point- I remember going to Drymen village to some friends' upstairs flat, to watch- it has to have been B&W. My memories of it however are in colour- so have to be of the film that came out later.
It was remarkable when one acquired a TV with a remote!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is gorgeous wool yarn what a terrific sweater it would make. have we ever seen a picture of David's tree of life sweater. --- sam
> 
> Darowil]I have a very busy week coming up. Out from 9.30 tomorrow morning until round 8.30 at night; G all day Tuesday; think only Wednesday morning Bible study; knitting Thursday 10-2; morning tea with one couple from David's last job and then afternoon tea with another on Friday; Saturday morning breakfast and going to the Impressionist Exhibition with the rest for the family (Christmas present from V&B for us and Maryanne) and then an Open House in the afternoon for one of the couples who have returned recently for a few months from overseas. Sunday looks like only being church!
> SO I might be mainly reading this week- if I don't comment you know I am just busy.
> And was out for most of today as well. Got the June wool for the Club. 8 ply (DK) this time for winter knitting. Church this morning, shopping and then church again this evening for recommissioning a family returning overseas as gospel workers.


[/quote]

I probably posted a photo but here we go again- whichever one I post he looks daft! Don't like the way the sleeves fit in the armhole. Not sure if it 's becuase of my adjustments or my sewing but he likes it as is so can't be bothered resewing them. But do like the tree.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

In the midst of my busy week I need to take a fat free morning tea on Friday- any suggestions. My brain isn't willing to think it through. Apparently she can eat nuts but no other fat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> No I'm ashamed to say I haven't. DH and I keep saying that we must 'do' the islands (of which there are many!) but we haven't yet, the weather needs to be good (which doesn't happen often!) or you would see nothing for rain and mist! I've been to the Isles of Arran, Mull, Bute, Cumbrae and Skye, but that's it. Just checked Google and Scotland has 790 islands, 95 of which are populated.


We did the trip on McBain's Ferry to Rhum, Eigg, Muck(?sp) Canna and Skye, during our last summer at Tri (?sp) Bay (south of Mallaig) - for some reason they refused to let us set foot on Skye. I remember the old men all speaking Gaelic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh how sad for her., thanks for the update. I hope she will be able to pop back to us in time. :sm13:


She did promise to be back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh that is wonderful, my mum and grandma were Margarets, I have it as my middle name. Mum was Peggy, and grandma Maggie.
> And our Darowal is also Margaret!


I had an Aunty Margaret and David's grandmother was Margaret. His mother was Peggy- but not for Margaret. Her paternal aunts were so busy telling her father what He was to name his new daughter that he decided he wanted a short name that no-one had suggested. He looked out the window and saw the washing on the line held on by pegs. So Peg she was named! And I had a cousin in Middlesbrough (near Sonya) who was Margaret. And Vicky's middle name is Margaret


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My dear sister is Margaret Rose. I love that name. Does anyone know how Peggy became the nickname for Margaret?


No idea- my cousin was called Peggy rather than Margaret. I was never called Peggy- though one brother does call me Peggles at times.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh so tempting. If I took up all the kind offers I would have to travel in the overweight cargo section of the plane! Once on the lips, forever on the hips. We have a great coffee maker with a grinder for the whole beans, and milk frother. I can do a great flat white, cappuccino, whatever people want.


Flat White for me thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess I know too many Angela's as it never occurred to me it wasn't Angela M


I'd always sounded as Ange lam, until it dawned on me it would more likely be Angela.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My dad was Thomas Howells and his uncle was Howell Thomas.


On my mother's side there are three generations that I know of, John Jones. (John, son of John)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Glad you picked an easy one!!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


You know me I like a challenge ????
Hope you are enjoying the nice weather , I've been the doctors this morning but home now just going to potter round the garden and knit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I love the scalloped edge on the bolero. :sm11: :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what coffee brands do you have? --- sam


Fan and I were talking of this today, we have many brands Instant and Beans, but doubt they are brands you would be familiar with, except maybe Nescafe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks for clarifying that Sonja, as I hoped I was correct in saying so. So many families named their children after themselves the changes in name would help to identify them also. My dad was Bill, his father Wilie, and his father William. Etc etc down the lines of ancestry.


My father's family were smart. They swapped the names around. SO Dad was Michael John and his father and oldest sone were John Michael. No nothing more about the first John Michael so don't know whether He was the first on e or came down the generations. John never had kids but a sister named her boy Michael John, and he has the same surname though shows no signs of carrying the name any further. But he might surprise us all one day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Over the counter naproxen. DH is allergic to it.


 :sm25:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I probably posted a photo but here we go again- whichever one I post he looks daft! Don't like the way the sleeves fit in the armhole. Not sure if it 's becuase of my adjustments or my sewing but he likes it as is so can't be bothered resewing them. But do like the tree.


It is a great sweater.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Tylenol is for pain
> Aleve (Naproxen Sodium) is for inflamation


So it is what I would call an anti-inflammatory.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh how wonderful you are getting some good sleep! It puts a whole new outlook on life doesn't it?


Not sure if I have responded to this previously, Maatje, but yes it makes a fantastic difference- long way to go yet though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Really? Had no idea it was so dangerous......


It causes an absolutely horrendously painful death in overdose.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Did 3 loads laundry, changed sheets, took shower! Wow ser.


Woo hoo... you are doing really well! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I'm watching House Hunters International and a couple are moving from Texas to Darwin Australia, I think they are in for a bit of culture shock. lol Lots of crocs from the sounds of it.


There are indeed masses of crocodiles around the Northern Territory!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is so hot in the house tonight it's just about unbearable. DH was trying to unplug my outside water tap, had a bunch of rust in it & would only trickle so he had the doors open lots today. It's 8pm & still 29C/85F. We are under a severe storm watch, I hope it doesn't bring anything too nasty.
> 
> Went to the funeral this afternoon, it was in the curling rink, wall to wall people & absolutely sweltering, I was sure glad to get outside when the service was over.
> I went to my doctor today, he had called me in to tell me I need to take more Vitamin D & that my Cholesterol was high( no surprise to me????) I haven't been feeling great, a little dizzy at times, he thinks it's all related to my thyroid going wacky, I hope it soon levels out


Oh golly that is hot for that time of the night. Glad doctor is keeping an eye on you and hope the thyroid issue does level out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good news re. new meds. I do hope you can get longer periods of deep sleep


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is great that you are getting much better sleep. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I probably posted a photo but here we go again- whichever one I post he looks daft! Don't like the way the sleeves fit in the armhole. Not sure if it 's becuase of my adjustments or my sewing but he likes it as is so can't be bothered resewing them. But do like the tree.


Fantastic!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How did this happen? Keeping her in my prayers.


Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope so, after vacation anyway.
> Took Marla to her GP doctor today, she has a partially collapsed lung, so doc told her to buy balloons, the bigger ones and blow them up, one every hour, at least it's not pneumonia. She sees the surgeon tomorrow, hopefully the balloons will have worked their magic by then. She can't drive for the foreseeable future either, at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kaye Jo, Praying for Marla.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your right....Sam is a calm, gentle, kindly gentleman. He is a gem of a human being for sure.


Pearls Girls said:


> He was called the mad Hatter because he went insane from the glue fumes while making those beaver skin hats.
> I don't think of Sam that way. The Wren is much more calm and gentle a picture. Sam looks like a kindly gentleman grandfather.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keeping your DIL in my prayers. I too had missed why she was having surgery. Hope it is rescheduled soon.


tami_ohio said:


> She needs a hysterectomy. She has endometriosis, and her mom died of uterine cancer. She has had awful pain from the endometriosis for years. Due to that and her mom's history, her OB/GYN agreed that it was time. It doesn't help that they are in the process of buying a house, either.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are amazing.....I love seeing all you knit and know this afghan will be beyond gorgeous.


Swedenme said:


> Haven't done it yet ????, it might end up a cushion cover , as there is no pattern just tiny pictures of the squares which I'm trying to enlarge to see , I've started with the heart one , easiest first ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I just love this sweater AND how he is "looking daft" for the photo. My DH rarely can take a picture without clowning around and doing things like your David.


darowil said:


> I probably posted a photo but here we go again- whichever one I post he looks daft! Don't like the way the sleeves fit in the armhole. Not sure if it 's becuase of my adjustments or my sewing but he likes it as is so can't be bothered resewing them. But do like the tree.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I'm watching House Hunters International and a couple are moving from Texas to Darwin Australia, I think they are in for a bit of culture shock. lol Lots of crocs from the sounds of it.


 :sm06: Yep. And humid weather. I have never been, too hot for me and I dont want a holiday with crocodiles. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Haven't done it yet ????, it might end up a cushion cover , as there is no pattern just tiny pictures of the squares which I'm trying to enlarge to see , I've started with the heart one , easiest first ????


Good heavens you are just copying it? You are amazing! :sm06: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Now that has got into my head and won't leave!! :sm06: it must be an "ear worm".


LOL. Re Sugar sugar song..... :sm17:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tami, sorry to hear of DIL’s plight with the medical system. Hope she gets in as soon as possible.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope so, after vacation anyway.
> Took Marla to her GP doctor today, she has a partially collapsed lung, so doc told her to buy balloons, the bigger ones and blow them up, one every hour, at least it's not pneumonia. She sees the surgeon tomorrow, hopefully the balloons will have worked their magic by then. She can't drive for the foreseeable future either, at least 3 more weeks.


Sorry to hear Marla has a partially collapsed lung , do hope she is better soon


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja: I love the little outfit. The Christmas afghan is going to be marvelous. Hope the doctor visit went well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens you are just copying it? You are amazing! :sm06: :sm11:


There are tiny tiny pictures of each square that I am enlarging , but they can only be enlarge so far as they then become blurry, I've managed one so far which was an easy one next I'm going to try the one I think is most complicated so fingers crossed


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kehinkle said:


> Been by the farm numerous times but never been able to stop. Shipshewana is nice. My DD2 and I went to Valparaiso, IN today and ate at the Spanish restaurant, Don Quitjote. Fabulous place. The coowner/ chef came out several times to ask how we liked the food. My DD2 had crab cakes and salad and I had gazpacho with salad. After we ate appetizers of meatballs, chorizo, potatoes in tomato sauce, grilled mushrooms with garlic, a potato/onion omelet, fresh bread and garlic butter. We then had desserts. Yeah, several. Chocolate mouse, flan, a delicious lime frozen pie and a dessert she calls milk dessert. A piece of pound cake in a milk custard. The owner makes all desserts in house. Brought home a piece of blueberry cake and apple cake. Owner sent out a cheese plate then plates with Spanish French toast and a small glass of their port. Not one to drink port, it was very good. Felt very well taken care of there, from waitstaff to owner. After that we went to the Albanese candy store in Merrillville. Gummies galore! It was a nice outing and we will definitely go back even if it is a 3 hour drive.
> 
> Have fun at the farm and in Shipshewana.


Man. . .how could you eat all that much. It sounds good 1 at a time over several days.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Maxwell House coffee, good to the last drop.


The best part of waking up......is Folgers in your cup!

I like the smell of coffee, but can't stand the taste.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he got all the crud out of the pipe & now it runs normally, thank goodness, it,was a pain in the butt to,try to water, took forever
> 
> It's been rumbling & banging for about an hour. I took my SUV & tried to,squeeze it in the Quonset, couldn't really drive it in, to much junk in there so just tucked it along the front. I was afraid of hail & wanted to shelter it some. Thankfully no hail as yet & I think the worst is over bad news is not much rain either. I was hoping for a good shower but it seems to,have gone just east of us. DH always tells our neighbor he hogs all the rain????


I'm glad it's fixed, and that you didn't get any mail. Sorry you didn't get any rain, though. I'm sure you need some.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja: I love the little outfit. The Christmas afghan is going to be marvelous. Hope the doctor visit went well.


Thank you , the doctors visit went how I expected but just not so quick , I've been having problems with my bowels that were put down to IBS , but it's just been getting worse so went back , now she has put me in for an urgent two week referral for a colonoscopy , oh well the quicker I get the appointment the quicker it will be over with


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are tiny tiny pictures of each square that I am enlarging , but they can only be enlarge so far as they then become blurry, I've managed one so far which was an easy one next I'm going to try the one I think is most complicated so fingers crossed


I have faith that you'll master all of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , the doctors visit went how I expected but just not so quick , I've been having problems with my bowels that were put down to IBS , but it's just been getting worse so went back , now she has put me in for an urgent two week referral for a colonoscopy , oh well the quicker I get the appointment the quicker it will be over with


The preparation can be a major issue, but so very necessary. I hope you get in as soon as you can and that all comes out clear.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I probably posted a photo but here we go again- whichever one I post he looks daft! Don't like the way the sleeves fit in the armhole. Not sure if it 's becuase of my adjustments or my sewing but he likes it as is so can't be bothered resewing them. But do like the tree.


You did a fantastic job on it!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. Thank you for letting us know. Condolences and big hugs to Lynnette.


My condolences too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So it is what I would call an anti-inflammatory.


Pretty much.

There isn't much DH is allergic to, but that and oxicodone. He discovered the naproxen years ago when the doctor made him try that before giving him a referral to the chiropractor. The oxicodone he found out two years ago when he had his first dental implant.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m way behind as I’ve had a busy few days, helping Jamie and spent Saturday and Sunday afternoons serving cakes and doing dishes at my friends open garden weekend for charity. Fun but tiring. It’s been lovely and warm here these past few days so I’m enjoying it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your right....Sam is a calm, gentle, kindly gentleman. He is a gem of a human being for sure.


Well said, Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Keeping your DIL in my prayers. I too had missed why she was having surgery. Hope it is rescheduled soon.


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami, sorry to hear of DIL's plight with the medical system. Hope she gets in as soon as possible.


Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , the doctors visit went how I expected but just not so quick , I've been having problems with my bowels that were put down to IBS , but it's just been getting worse so went back , now she has put me in for an urgent two week referral for a colonoscopy , oh well the quicker I get the appointment the quicker it will be over with


Hugs. Praying it's nothing serious.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hugs. Praying it's nothing serious.


Doctor thinks I might have Diverticulitis but wants to rule out anything else


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Woo hoo... you are doing really well! :sm24:


Thank you. Feels so good not to be bed bound!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you. Feels so good not to be bed bound!


You are doing magnificently. I hope each day forward is less painful and more energetic.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've started knitting this Sam


Wow, I'm sure it'll be great when finished. All your work is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, good for you getting back to the doctor. I'm glad she paid attention and is doing further testing so you can make sure it really is IBS you are dealing with. I can tell you that IBS does get worse and sometimes feels like one is totally raw and if anything moves, even just air it really feels like you are totally raw inside and hurts. It is quite painful when I am having attacks. If you are ok after you've had the colonoscopy and no other things going on, then see if you can get tested for food allergies too, which I have found make things worse. Praying there is nothing more to find and that you can find a way to calm your problem down in the meantime. There are several on here who have this problem and know it is no fun. I used to be taken down to my knees with the pain when I was working. Stress also seemed to make it worse. I have to stay away from food treated with pesticides or GMO's. Guess that wasn't a bad thing as it is healthier in the long run. I don't think you have GMO's where you live but it is in almost everything here. I'm no longer vegetarian but eat organic meats; grass fed beef and free range organic chicken. All these changes have really helped. Being vegetarian for 2 years helped my system to heal as I had gotten so bad but then I seemed to need some more protein so I am balancing things. Praying report from colonoscopy comes back clear for anything else. IBS is no fun but still better than other things. Hugs till you find out. I will try and keep up with you and if it is IBS we can talk more with a PM.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you so much. What is happening with your cancer.
Tami, praying your DIL can have operation soon.
Sonja, hope good news with colonoscopy. I have microscopic colitis and it is amazing what diet can do. Keto diet stops problems associated with disease.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , the doctors visit went how I expected but just not so quick , I've been having problems with my bowels that were put down to IBS , but it's just been getting worse so went back , now she has put me in for an urgent two week referral for a colonoscopy , oh well the quicker I get the appointment the quicker it will be over with


All fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> There isn't much DH is allergic to, but that and oxicodone. He discovered the naproxen years ago when the doctor made him try that before giving him a referral to the chiropractor. The oxicodone he found out two years ago when he had his first dental implant.


In my case I'm allergic to aspirin and penicillin- can be a real nuisance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Doctor thinks I might have Diverticulitis but wants to rule out anything else


Ah, I was leaping to horrid conclusions. Hopefully the Diverticulitis, although that is bad enough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you. Feels so good not to be bed bound!


That is really good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Doctor thinks I might have Diverticulitis but wants to rule out anything else


I'm so glad she is testing further. Know I already said this above, but I've had too many friends that doctors didn't listen to them. It is best to know what you are dealing with and diverticulitis usually shows up on a colonoscopy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my case I'm allergic to aspirin and penicillin- can be a real nuisance.


Oh dear. That is a problem.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> An old woman once told me a funny story. Her mom called her Eugenia, when she was 65 she got a copy of her birth certificate to get her pension & a passport. When it came she was registered as Engine, her dad registered her at the post office as was done in those days & didn't know how to spell Eugenia????????she had a great sense of humor & loved to tell that story. She lived to be 102 & was such a fun lady


Pretty good and healthy engine :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My name is a combination of my name and DH's. His name is Raithby and my Marilyn so we have used Railyn for several things. When we raised cats it was the name we used. We also used it as the middle name of one of our daughters, Katherine RaiLyn. Ray filled out the birth certificate and got fancy and made the L capital but with no space. Katherine is very particular as to how one spells her middle name.
> Today I think maybe I am on the mend. I feel better today than I have in a couple of weeks. I was able to go see Ray and take him his laundry so that was nice. He was glad to see me. The home put a new A/C in him room and now it is comfortable. It has made all the difference in his moods too. Thankful for big things like A/C.


Thats sounding hopeful for you to continue picking up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. That is a problem.


It has caused issues in the past- even the Cartia Aspirin brings up the rash.

Mwyffanwy had a very bad reaction to Penicillin too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so sorry daughter didn't have surgery.
> 
> Daralene, thank you. I actually put my bedcover in wash today. So much easier with decrease in pain.


Wow, I am shocked you are able to do things like that already. Is your daughter gone? I wish you had help but I know the children have important jobs and only so much time off. Hope you won't be in pain later, but the good side is that you have had a decrease in pain. So glad to hear that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, thank you so much. What is happening with your cancer.
> Tami, praying your DIL can have operation soon.
> Sonja, hope good news with colonoscopy. I have microscopic colitis and it is amazing what diet can do. Keto diet stops problems associated with disease.


We don't know any more than before that the cancer markers in the blood test are elevated and PCP has recommended a visit to oncologist. That visit is at 2:00 on Wednesday. I've been on the phone with both the PCP's and oncologist's offices to see if tests could be done or redone before Wednesday, but both have said wait until after the exam. In the meantime, I've had the boob pain on the reconstructed side and I'm also having increased instances of some spasms in the esophagus and food not going through until it relaxes. Wednesday can't come soon enough, but I'm sure answers won't come until much later.

I'm seeing Linda today and she's not coming to KAP due to diverticulitis flare up. Do they recommend going Keto for that also? Thanks for any info.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I thought you meant a scarf that someone wears to bed but I think you mean what we call bed runners , ????


Exactly!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm off to see my friend about 2 hrs. away. Gorgeous day and I'm taking her out for lunch at that gorgeous spa and then we are hanging out at her sister's house. She is watching her sister's 3 dogs and invited me to spend the day at their pool and visit with the dogs. I'll be in doggy heaven and will be so good to see my friend. I did miss my DH's solo concert but went to the concert the following night where the German band played music to very old films and they had DH do the music to one of them. It was wonderful and amazing to see how life was back then. Bye for now!!! TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. Re Sugar sugar song..... :sm17:


I figured that- think of you every time it comes onto the radio. And Jynx every time Dreamweaver comes on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah, I was leaping to horrid conclusions. Hopefully the Diverticulitis, although that is bad enough.


Yes I did too when I got home and read the instructions she gave me , wondering why I need an urgent referral , but I'm not going to worry about something that might never happen


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm off to see my friend about 2 hrs. away. Gorgeous day and I'm taking her out for lunch at that gorgeous spa and then we are hanging out at her sister's house. She is watching her sister's 3 dogs and invited me to spend the day at their pool and visit with the dogs. I'll be in doggy heaven and will be so good to see my friend. I did miss my DH's solo concert but went to the concert the following night where the German band played music to very old films and they had DH do the music to one of them. It was wonderful and amazing to see how life was back then. Bye for now!!! TTYL


Have a wonderful time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I did too when I got home and read the instructions she gave me , wondering why I need an urgent referral , but I'm not going to worry about something that might never happen


The urgent referral probably is to just get you through the queue quickly. Fingers crossed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a new one for me. If I say it like that, it comes out something like hairnet. I'm laughing since I worked for many years in the food industry and detested the mandatory hairnet. This will make me smile for the rest of the day. I'm off to go grocery shopping. Yuck.


It does doesn't it? Maybe we should start calling you hairnet :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm starting my yarn diet on Friday so what have I done but order 7 skeins of yarn from someone in the UK. Beautiful colours- came across her through a friend here. Known her for as long as I've known David and we ran into each other at a yarn fair earlier this year, and are now friends on Facebook as well.
One day she posted this stunning yarn that had just arrived at her place. It turned out that she had posted a photo of a sunrise her DH had taken from there place. They are living in a small town about an hours drive from Adelaide, where one of my brothers lived for about 30 years. Well Teri the hand dyer painted a yarn in those colours and sent my friend one. 
She has a number of nature colourings and I have often thought how great they would look in yarn so I couldn't resist. So got two of the Strathalbyn Sunrise (one for me and one for my SIL) and one called Tawny Owl for Mum who loves owls. SO one of Mum's presents for the year sorted and an unplanned one for my SIL. But I had to get more for me- and 2 will be a surprise, I told her ones I liked and asked to use that as a guide to send me 2 random ones.
So other than needed ones for presents or special knits for the kids no more purchases till July next year (well I do have some credit with Melissa my hand dyer friend here who I often post yarn from so I may spend that). But I am rather liking the idea of using up some stash. I have so much lovely stuff to use maybe I can get some used.
Teri Dow on Facebook as The Ungrateful Wench

This friend and I will spend 6 months on a yarn diet together- she started one at the beginning of the year and has done well. I have ordered an extra skein of the Strath Sunrise for her- but it will be knitted as a present so that is acceptable.

What about this lovely bright green? I needed to buy more yarn for Gordon's Temperature Blanket and it was under the free postage cost. So I could have paid $5 postage (which is cheap) or $12 for another ball of yarn- well effectively $7 for 200gms so what could I do? Something lacy I think (for E of course)- probably next winter rather than this one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are tiny tiny pictures of each square that I am enlarging , but they can only be enlarge so far as they then become blurry, I've managed one so far which was an easy one next I'm going to try the one I think is most complicated so fingers crossed


You are amazing, I can't imagine trying to knit that without a pattern. Is it all double knit?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , the doctors visit went how I expected but just not so quick , I've been having problems with my bowels that were put down to IBS , but it's just been getting worse so went back , now she has put me in for an urgent two week referral for a colonoscopy , oh well the quicker I get the appointment the quicker it will be over with


I hope all will be OK


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Doctor thinks I might have Diverticulitis but wants to rule out anything else


Hopefully that's all it is.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I'm way behind as I've had a busy few days, helping Jamie and spent Saturday and Sunday afternoons serving cakes and doing dishes at my friends open garden weekend for charity. Fun but tiring. It's been lovely and warm here these past few days so I'm enjoying it.


Sounds like a fun time Mary , hope lots of money was made


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We don't know any more than before that the cancer markers in the blood test are elevated and PCP has recommended a visit to oncologist. That visit is at 2:00 on Wednesday. I've been on the phone with both the PCP's and oncologist's offices to see if tests could be done or redone before Wednesday, but both have said wait until after the exam. In the meantime, I've had the boob pain on the reconstructed side and I'm also having increased instances of some spasms in the esophagus and food not going through until it relaxes. Wednesday can't come soon enough, but I'm sure answers won't come until much later.
> 
> I'm seeing Linda today and she's not coming to KAP due to diverticulitis flare up. Do they recommend going Keto for that also? Thanks for any info.


I hope you get some answers soon.
I get those esophagus spasms occasionally, thankfully it usually passes in about 5 minutes. I've been told it's caused by strictures in the esophagus & can be treated easily if it gets bad


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, good for you getting back to the doctor. I'm glad she paid attention and is doing further testing so you can make sure it really is IBS you are dealing with. I can tell you that IBS does get worse and sometimes feels like one is totally raw and if anything moves, even just air it really feels like you are totally raw inside and hurts. It is quite painful when I am having attacks. If you are ok after you've had the colonoscopy and no other things going on, then see if you can get tested for food allergies too, which I have found make things worse. Praying there is nothing more to find and that you can find a way to calm your problem down in the meantime. There are several on here who have this problem and know it is no fun. I used to be taken down to my knees with the pain when I was working. Stress also seemed to make it worse. I have to stay away from food treated with pesticides or GMO's. Guess that wasn't a bad thing as it is healthier in the long run. I don't think you have GMO's where you live but it is in almost everything here. I'm no longer vegetarian but eat organic meats; grass fed beef and free range organic chicken. All these changes have really helped. Being vegetarian for 2 years helped my system to heal as I had gotten so bad but then I seemed to need some more protein so I am balancing things. Praying report from colonoscopy comes back clear for anything else. IBS is no fun but still better than other things. Hugs till you find out. I will try and keep up with you and if it is IBS we can talk more with a PM.


Can I ask do you get breathlessness , a wheezy cough and sometimes difficulty in swallowing when you have a flare up ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I did too when I got home and read the instructions she gave me , wondering why I need an urgent referral , but I'm not going to worry about something that might never happen


I hope you don't have any plans for the day before the procedure as you need to stay within 5 feet of a biffy at all times???? my DH had one of those several years ago & didn't listen to me, he had to find a tree to hide behind between home & town????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my case I'm allergic to aspirin and penicillin- can be a real nuisance.


What is your reaction to asprin? When I was a teenager, I would get horrible nosebleeds when I took it. It is on my allergy list for that reason, by Dr suggestion. She forgot and a few years ago asked me if she had mentioned taking a baby aspirin daily. Told her I was allergic to it. When she asked what my reaction was, and I told her, she said she wouldn't worry about it, then. That I don't have sticky blood!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, thank you so much. What is happening with your cancer.
> Tami, praying your DIL can have operation soon.
> Sonja, hope good news with colonoscopy. I have microscopic colitis and it is amazing what diet can do. Keto diet stops problems associated with disease.


Thank you Joy I will look into the keto diet 
So glad you are not bed bound and are able to do more and more


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We don't know any more than before that the cancer markers in the blood test are elevated and PCP has recommended a visit to oncologist. That visit is at 2:00 on Wednesday. I've been on the phone with both the PCP's and oncologist's offices to see if tests could be done or redone before Wednesday, but both have said wait until after the exam. In the meantime, I've had the boob pain on the reconstructed side and I'm also having increased instances of some spasms in the esophagus and food not going through until it relaxes. Wednesday can't come soon enough, but I'm sure answers won't come until much later.
> 
> I'm seeing Linda today and she's not coming to KAP due to diverticulitis flare up. Do they recommend going Keto for that also? Thanks for any info.


Sending you prayers. I will miss Linda. Best I can say for the diverticulitis is NO seeds of any kind it size. Including strawberries. Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so glad she is testing further. Know I already said this above, but I've had too many friends that doctors didn't listen to them. It is best to know what you are dealing with and diverticulitis usually shows up on a colonoscopy.


She was thorough , checked me over and listened while I told her all my symptoms , she wasn't very happy with some of the symptoms I've been having so that's why she has requested the test and wants me straight back afterwards to discuss the results and treatment, I'll be just happy to get a solution to my problem


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We don't know any more than before that the cancer markers in the blood test are elevated and PCP has recommended a visit to oncologist. That visit is at 2:00 on Wednesday. I've been on the phone with both the PCP's and oncologist's offices to see if tests could be done or redone before Wednesday, but both have said wait until after the exam. In the meantime, I've had the boob pain on the reconstructed side and I'm also having increased instances of some spasms in the esophagus and food not going through until it relaxes. Wednesday can't come soon enough, but I'm sure answers won't come until much later.
> 
> Prayer Warriors will be praying for you.
> As for Esophagus if you put pointer finger and thumb in V between other hand thumb and pointer and hold for a minute that should help spasm. Another acupressure point it lower joint of thumb. Press with thumb and pointer of other hand and hold a minute. Wish I were closer. Easier to show than tell.
> I'm seeing Linda today and she's not coming to KAP due to diverticulitis flare up. Do they recommend going Keto for that also? Thanks for any info.


Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, I love the lime green yarn.

Kaye, hope Marla’s lung clears quickly

Daralene, have a great visit with your friend, safe travels

We had a wild storm during the night but not much rain. It’s really dreary this morning & drizzling a bit, hopefully some significant moisture????????the house has definitely cooled down, yesterday it was 31C/80+F today it’s 13C/55F, quite a change


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We don't know any more than before that the cancer markers in the blood test are elevated and PCP has recommended a visit to oncologist. That visit is at 2:00 on Wednesday. I've been on the phone with both the PCP's and oncologist's offices to see if tests could be done or redone before Wednesday, but both have said wait until after the exam. In the meantime, I've had the boob pain on the reconstructed side and I'm also having increased instances of some spasms in the esophagus and food not going through until it relaxes. Wednesday can't come soon enough, but I'm sure answers won't come until much later.
> 
> I'm seeing Linda today and she's not coming to KAP due to diverticulitis flare up. Do they recommend going Keto for that also? Thanks for any info.


I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Jeanette , fingers and everything else will be crossed , hope you get some answers soon ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm off to see my friend about 2 hrs. away. Gorgeous day and I'm taking her out for lunch at that gorgeous spa and then we are hanging out at her sister's house. She is watching her sister's 3 dogs and invited me to spend the day at their pool and visit with the dogs. I'll be in doggy heaven and will be so good to see my friend. I did miss my DH's solo concert but went to the concert the following night where the German band played music to very old films and they had DH do the music to one of them. It was wonderful and amazing to see how life was back then. Bye for now!!! TTYL


Have a nice day with your friend and the dogs


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm off to see my friend about 2 hrs. away. Gorgeous day and I'm taking her out for lunch at that gorgeous spa and then we are hanging out at her sister's house. She is watching her sister's 3 dogs and invited me to spend the day at their pool and visit with the dogs. I'll be in doggy heaven and will be so good to see my friend. I did miss my DH's solo concert but went to the concert the following night where the German band played music to very old films and they had DH do the music to one of them. It was wonderful and amazing to see how life was back then. Bye for now!!! TTYL


My Amy left last Monday. I was able to walk half a mile on desert with Maya this morning. See surgeon this morning,

Have fun. Sorry you missed Bill's solo but sounds like other performance was fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm starting my yarn diet on Friday so what have I done but order 7 skeins of yarn from someone in the UK. Beautiful colours- came across her through a friend here. Known her for as long as I've known David and we ran into each other at a yarn fair earlier this year, and are now friends on Facebook as well.
> One day she posted this stunning yarn that had just arrived at her place. It turned out that she had posted a photo of a sunrise her DH had taken from there place. They are living in a small town about an hours drive from Adelaide, where one of my brothers lived for about 30 years. Well Teri the hand dyer painted a yarn in those colours and sent my friend one.
> She has a number of nature colourings and I have often thought how great they would look in yarn so I couldn't resist. So got two of the Strathalbyn Sunrise (one for me and one for my SIL) and one called Tawny Owl for Mum who loves owls. SO one of Mum's presents for the year sorted and an unplanned one for my SIL. But I had to get more for me- and 2 will be a surprise, I told her ones I liked and asked to use that as a guide to send me 2 random ones.
> So other than needed ones for presents or special knits for the kids no more purchases till July next year (well I do have some credit with Melissa my hand dyer friend here who I often post yarn from so I may spend that). But I am rather liking the idea of using up some stash. I have so much lovely stuff to use maybe I can get some used.
> ...


Lovely coloured yarn Margaret , look forward to seeing pictures of the new yarn when it arrives


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are amazing, I can't imagine trying to knit that without a pattern. Is it all double knit?


No I'm not doing double knit , think trying to figure that out would definitely befuddle my brain????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you don't have any plans for the day before the procedure as you need to stay within 5 feet of a biffy at all times???? my DH had one of those several years ago & didn't listen to me, he had to find a tree to hide behind between home & town????????


I'm really looking forward to it ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you prayers. I will miss Linda. Best I can say for the diverticulitis is NO seeds of any kind it size. Including strawberries. Hope she's feeling better soon.


And I've been having strawberries every morning for breakfast


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> It does doesn't it? Maybe we should start calling you hairnet :sm02:


I've been called worse. If you have coffee and sweets, I certainly will come when called by just about any name.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I love the lime green yarn.
> 
> Kaye, hope Marla's lung clears quickly
> 
> ...


Hope there was no damage done , we are under a weather warning for severe heat


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you don't have any plans for the day before the procedure as you need to stay within 5 feet of a biffy at all times???? my DH had one of those several years ago & didn't listen to me, he had to find a tree to hide behind between home & town????????


I have a horrible time of #1 just drinking that much fluid and #2 I get all shaky and feel like I'm going to pass out. I make DH stay with me. It's still worth it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you prayers. I will miss Linda. Best I can say for the diverticulitis is NO seeds of any kind it size. Including strawberries. Hope she's feeling better soon.


Yes, she sure avoids those!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She was thorough , checked me over and listened while I told her all my symptoms , she wasn't very happy with some of the symptoms I've been having so that's why she has requested the test and wants me straight back afterwards to discuss the results and treatment, I'll be just happy to get a solution to my problem


That, I understand totally.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

My mock orange blossom tree is flowering and the first of my lollies has flowered too


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Hugs.


Thanks. Do you know what your ongoing treatments will be?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy I will look into the keto diet
> So glad you are not bed bound and are able to do more and more


Be very careful with the Keto diet. DDIL has ended up with panceratitis due to too much fat in her diet. Ease into it. As for weight loss, she and DS have both lost quite a bit, and look great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Jeanette , fingers and everything else will be crossed , hope you get some answers soon ????


Me, too. It will be nice to have Linda here today...it's not something I can discuss with daughters or DH and worry them when we don't know if worry is warranted.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I've been having strawberries every morning for breakfast


Yikes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I've been having strawberries every morning for breakfast


Mom was told NO seeds. I really don't think that was her problem, but she had stomach trouble for years. Following the diet with no seeds didn't help her at all, just cut down on the few things she WOULD eat. She had gotten very picky about what she would eat, and very little of what she would eat. Part of it was the Alzheimers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Be very careful with the Keto diet. DDIL has ended up with panceratitis due to too much fat in her diet. Ease into it. As for weight loss, she and DS have both lost quite a bit, and look great.


Don't think that will be a diet for me then


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been called worse. If you have coffee and sweets, I certainly will come when called by just about any name.


Me, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My mock orange blossom tree is flowering and the first of my lollies has flowered too


Beautiful! They had mock orange at the bed and breakfast we stayed at a couple of weeks ago. Bet is smells wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. It will be nice to have Linda here today...it's not something I can discuss with daughters or DH and worry them when we don't know if worry is warranted.


I'm glad Linda is with you. It's so comforting to have someone you are comfortable talking about things when you don't want to worry someone else.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, DDIL didn't have her surgery today. Stupid insurance company"said" they didn't get the paperwork until the 20th. They got it the same time they got the paperwork for the preadmissin testing, which went through just fine. She had that done 2 weeks ago. Dr office has been calling weekly, then everyday last week. Now it will be another 10 days for the appeal.


And of course the insurance company have a much better idea than the doctor as to whether it is needed or not.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mrs. Olsen was on TV in the Folger's commercial every night so became a famliar figure in our house. I don't think we ever used that coffee, however, so maybe it wasn't an effective ad campaign. Our family used Eight O'Clock, Hills Bros. and Chase and Sanborn coffees. Are any of those familiar?


Not here either


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has a very bad effect on the liver, especially if you take too much (beyond the recommended dose), or too close together. Some people can be in overdose with only 8 tablets, one doctor told me. It is how Mwyffanwy died.


But taken in the correct dose it is a very safe drug even long term (well as far as they are aware). But it doesn't take many to potentially cause problems. Taken correctly Panadol/Tylenol is one of the safest drugs and works very well in tandem with other pain medication including anti-inflammatories thus decreasing the amount of other pain relief needed which is good as so many others have more risks than Panadol/Tylenol.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks. Do you know what your ongoing treatments will be?


Will have better idea after I see Dr. Stemmer this morning. Don't think any treatments. Chest X-rays regularly for 5 years.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's the only one that been mentioned that I've heard of until recently when we have Folgers. The coffee most common when I was growing up was Nabob
> As for grocery stores, we have Safeway & now IGA became Sobeys & has amalgated with Safeway but they are only in cities. Lots of COOP stores in Saskatchewan small towns


When I was growing up, tea was the drink of choice for most folk. I remember my mum buying Camp coffee which was a liquid which you diluted with boiling water or hot milk and it had chicory in it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was your hardback of paperback? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> The author is Debbie Zawinski.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good! "That's the way to do it" Just popped into my head when I read your post - can't remember who said this catchphrase but it might be from the very old traditional Punch and Judy puppet shows. Do you know of this everywhere or is it just a British thing?


I would have said it was Punch too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had no TV at that point- I remember going to Drymen village to some friends' upstairs flat, to watch- it has to have been B&W. My memories of it however are in colour- so have to be of the film that came out later.
> It was remarkable when one acquired a TV with a remote!


My mum went to a friend's house (the only one to have a TV) to watch the Coronation and I, at 9 months old, slept outside in my pram!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> On my mother's side there are three generations that I know of, John Jones. (John, son of John)


At my uncle's funeral on Skye they had to give place names to the people who were holding a cord (which is an honour on Skye so there were about 3 people to every cord!) as there were so many with the same names, and most with 2 christian names too - John James McLeod of Staffin, John James McLeod of Portree...went on like that until they got to DH....Bill Baillie - sounded very uninspiring after all those double-barrels and place names! :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the book about? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> My favorite set of books is David Eddings "The Belgraide" and my email used to be Polgara65 for one of the characters, but I had to change it when I changed to a different carrier, so went with another character, Poledra, so just used that for my avatar name as it's one that I would remember.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , the doctors visit went how I expected but just not so quick , I've been having problems with my bowels that were put down to IBS , but it's just been getting worse so went back , now she has put me in for an urgent two week referral for a colonoscopy , oh well the quicker I get the appointment the quicker it will be over with


Hope you get sorted out really quickly, no fun having bowel problems. I love your little bolero and pinafore - you are too critical of your own work but I do know what you mean about things not matching what you had in your mind's eye. The Xmas blanket in Swedish style looks rather complicated but having seen the cushions you did I fully expect you to make it perfectly and in record time. How's the heat today? It's lovely here as there's a good sea breeze to keep it refreshing rather than just hot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now i am blushing. thank you. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam IS a gentleman & grandfather! I have had the pleasure of meeting him. I so enjoy his company. I'm looking forward to seeing him this weekend.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The preparation can be a major issue, but so very necessary. I hope you get in as soon as you can and that all comes out clear.


Me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We don't know any more than before that the cancer markers in the blood test are elevated and PCP has recommended a visit to oncologist. That visit is at 2:00 on Wednesday. I've been on the phone with both the PCP's and oncologist's offices to see if tests could be done or redone before Wednesday, but both have said wait until after the exam. In the meantime, I've had the boob pain on the reconstructed side and I'm also having increased instances of some spasms in the esophagus and food not going through until it relaxes. Wednesday can't come soon enough, but I'm sure answers won't come until much later.
> 
> I'm seeing Linda today and she's not coming to KAP due to diverticulitis flare up. Do they recommend going Keto for that also? Thanks for any info.


Hope all goes well on Wednesday, I'll be thinking about you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I did too when I got home and read the instructions she gave me , wondering why I need an urgent referral , but I'm not going to worry about something that might never happen


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We don't know any more than before that the cancer markers in the blood test are elevated and PCP has recommended a visit to oncologist. That visit is at 2:00 on Wednesday. I've been on the phone with both the PCP's and oncologist's offices to see if tests could be done or redone before Wednesday, but both have said wait until after the exam. In the meantime, I've had the boob pain on the reconstructed side and I'm also having increased instances of some spasms in the esophagus and food not going through until it relaxes. Wednesday can't come soon enough, but I'm sure answers won't come until much later.
> 
> I'm seeing Linda today and she's not coming to KAP due to diverticulitis flare up. Do they recommend going Keto for that also? Thanks for any info.


Fingers crossed for a resolution of your symptoms and a favourable diagnosis and treatment plan. What a worry having to wait. DMIL used to get oesophageal spasms at every meal, but they very rarely happen now. We don't know why.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm off to see my friend about 2 hrs. away. Gorgeous day and I'm taking her out for lunch at that gorgeous spa and then we are hanging out at her sister's house. She is watching her sister's 3 dogs and invited me to spend the day at their pool and visit with the dogs. I'll be in doggy heaven and will be so good to see my friend. I did miss my DH's solo concert but went to the concert the following night where the German band played music to very old films and they had DH do the music to one of them. It was wonderful and amazing to see how life was back then. Bye for now!!! TTYL


Have a lovely time with your friend and the dogs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My mock orange blossom tree is flowering and the first of my lollies has flowered too


Lovely, especially the bright red 'lollies' :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the sweater. i think the tree of life is a great pattern - i've seen it done on afghans. not quite ready to try that one. great job margaret. --- san



darowil said:


> I probably posted a photo but here we go again- whichever one I post he looks daft! Don't like the way the sleeves fit in the armhole. Not sure if it 's becuase of my adjustments or my sewing but he likes it as is so can't be bothered resewing them. But do like the tree.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> When I was growing up, tea was the drink of choice for most folk. I remember my mum buying Camp coffee which was a liquid which you diluted with boiling water or hot milk and it had chicory in it!


I remember that, in a tall square bottle with a turbanned man on it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope it was a good doctor's visit. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You know me I like a challenge ????
> Hope you are enjoying the nice weather , I've been the doctors this morning but home now just going to potter round the garden and knit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Lovely, especially the bright red 'lollies' :sm23:


They do look like Lollies ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops



Lurker 2 said:


> It causes an absolutely horrendously painful death in overdose.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not someplace i would willingly move to. is the northern territory heavily populated? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> There are indeed masses of crocodiles around the Northern Territory!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Your right....Sam is a calm, gentle, kindly gentleman. He is a gem of a human being for sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And of course the insurance company have a much better idea than the doctor as to whether it is needed or not.


Yeah. Terrible, isn't it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Will have better idea after I see Dr. Stemmer this morning. Don't think any treatments. Chest X-rays regularly for 5 years.


That would be great news.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They do look like Lollies ????


Spellcheck must know that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would gather housing would be expensive. if you lived in the city maybe you wouldn't run into a crocodile. i bet their winters are wonderful and their summers really really hot. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Yep. And humid weather. I have never been, too hot for me and I dont want a holiday with crocodiles. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks tami. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Well said, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What is your reaction to asprin? When I was a teenager, I would get horrible nosebleeds when I took it. It is on my allergy list for that reason, by Dr suggestion. She forgot and a few years ago asked me if she had mentioned taking a baby aspirin daily. Told her I was allergic to it. When she asked what my reaction was, and I told her, she said she wouldn't worry about it, then. That I don't have sticky blood!


I got an itchy rash on the low dose Aspirin, Cartia. (when they first started worrying about heart issues)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My mock orange blossom tree is flowering and the first of my lollies has flowered too


They are beautiful!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have one block done? may we see it please? you're going to knock this one out of the park - i can just feel it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> No I'm not doing double knit , think trying to figure that out would definitely befuddle my brain????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But taken in the correct dose it is a very safe drug even long term (well as far as they are aware). But it doesn't take many to potentially cause problems. Taken correctly Panadol/Tylenol is one of the safest drugs and works very well in tandem with other pain medication including anti-inflammatories thus decreasing the amount of other pain relief needed which is good as so many others have more risks than Panadol/Tylenol.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I was growing up, tea was the drink of choice for most folk. I remember my mum buying Camp coffee which was a liquid which you diluted with boiling water or hot milk and it had chicory in it!


When we were first in NZ, (1956) that was the only (coffee) available.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My mum went to a friend's house (the only one to have a TV) to watch the Coronation and I, at 9 months old, slept outside in my pram!


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful flowers sonja. i wonder if the lollies is what we would call a day lily. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My mock orange blossom tree is flowering and the first of my lollies has flowered too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> At my uncle's funeral on Skye they had to give place names to the people who were holding a cord (which is an honour on Skye so there were about 3 people to every cord!) as there were so many with the same names, and most with 2 christian names too - John James McLeod of Staffin, John James McLeod of Portree...went on like that until they got to DH....Bill Baillie - sounded very uninspiring after all those double-barrels and place names! :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous flowers Sonja....can almost smell them. Does the mock orange smell like oranges?


Swedenme said:


> My mock orange blossom tree is flowering and the first of my lollies has flowered too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> not someplace i would willingly move to. is the northern territory heavily populated? --- sam


Not sure, but I suspect not.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i googled - adult fantasy. --- sam



thewren said:


> what is the book about? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm out on the deck making soap.....calling it Wine & Roses since I replaced most of the distilled water with left over wine and will use Rose EO in it. Crazy....have to melt the hard oils then wait for it to cool down as well as the lye mixture . Need both to be about 100F....it is so frigging hot that the digital thermometer is registering 93 just lying on the table! Seems to be taking forever! 

Jeanette I'm so praying for a good outcome Wednesday. Sonja, same with you when you have the colonoscopy. Sassafras/Joy I am delighted at the progress you have made in such a relatively short amount of time. Hope your appointment this morning went well. 

Well, I'm off to check the oil & lye temps...TTYL


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You must have had exactly the right number of stitches on your rounds! Anything pre-patterned including all the variegated can look so different over a smaller or larger number of stitches.
> 
> We have had a short spell of thunder, which Ringo does not like- he gets very shivery. I need to shift my pot plants if we get a spell in the rain, gusts predicted of over 100 kilometres.


Well I didn't know that! Makes sense though, which is probably why I'm not over fond of self striping yarn!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right now this is the weather report over KAP weekend. --- sam

Thursday
06/28
87 | 67 °F
Thursday 10% Precip. / 0 in
Except for a few afternoon clouds, mainly sunny. High 87F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph.

Thursday Night 10% Precip. / 0 in
Partly cloudy skies. Low 67F. Winds WNW at 5 to 10 mph.

Friday
06/29
91 | 74 °F
Friday 10% Precip. / 0 in
Partly cloudy skies. Hot. High 91F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.

Friday Night 10% Precip. / 0 in
Clear to partly cloudy. Low 74F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph.

Saturday
06/30
93 | 75 °F
Saturday 40% Precip. / 0.03 in
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. Near record high temperatures. High 93F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.

Saturday Night 50% Precip. / 0.06 in
Partly cloudy with late night showers or thunderstorms. Low near 75F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.

Sunday
07/01
91 | 74 °F
Sunday 50% Precip. / 0.08 in
Partial cloudiness early, with scattered showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 91F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.

Sunday Night 20% Precip. / 0 in
Partly cloudy skies. Low 74F. Winds SW at 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous flowers Sonja....can almost smell them. Does the mock orange smell like oranges?


Yes it smells like a sweet orange


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well I didn't know that! Makes sense though, which is probably why I'm not over fond of self striping yarn!


 :sm24: Me neither! I like my own stripes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> right now this is the weather report over KAP weekend. --- sam
> 
> Thursday
> 06/28
> ...


So fairly good?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> do you have one block done? may we see it please? you're going to knock this one out of the park - i can just feel it. --- sam


It's soaking in water at the moment Sam , had to make sure the colours are ok will take a picture in the morning


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I did too when I got home and read the instructions she gave me , wondering why I need an urgent referral , but I'm not going to worry about something that might never happen


As someone said, the worst part of a colonoscopy is the prep. Make sure you stay at home near a loo while you're taking it, you don't want to be out and about! The procedure itself is a doddle after that but it really is the best way to get a good look inside the bowel and take biopsies of anything that needs further laboratory examination. Like you say, don't worry about something that might never happen. Easier said than done I know. I hope they can get you in asap.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm starting my yarn diet on Friday so what have I done but order 7 skeins of yarn from someone in the UK. Beautiful colours- came across her through a friend here. Known her for as long as I've known David and we ran into each other at a yarn fair earlier this year, and are now friends on Facebook as well.
> One day she posted this stunning yarn that had just arrived at her place. It turned out that she had posted a photo of a sunrise her DH had taken from there place. They are living in a small town about an hours drive from Adelaide, where one of my brothers lived for about 30 years. Well Teri the hand dyer painted a yarn in those colours and sent my friend one.
> She has a number of nature colourings and I have often thought how great they would look in yarn so I couldn't resist. So got two of the Strathalbyn Sunrise (one for me and one for my SIL) and one called Tawny Owl for Mum who loves owls. SO one of Mum's presents for the year sorted and an unplanned one for my SIL. But I had to get more for me- and 2 will be a surprise, I told her ones I liked and asked to use that as a guide to send me 2 random ones.
> So other than needed ones for presents or special knits for the kids no more purchases till July next year (well I do have some credit with Melissa my hand dyer friend here who I often post yarn from so I may spend that). But I am rather liking the idea of using up some stash. I have so much lovely stuff to use maybe I can get some used.
> ...


I like the way your yarn diet is going!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Jeanette , fingers and everything else will be crossed , hope you get some answers soon ????


Ditto, from me too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So fairly good?


Hot and hopefully not humid, but I imagine it will be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hot and hopefully not humid, but I imagine it will be.


Is it air-conditioned where you will be?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is it air-conditioned where you will be?


Thankfully, yes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thankfully, yes!


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> I remember that, in a tall square bottle with a turbanned man on it.


Can you still buy it? I used to find it useful if I wanted coffee flavouring for a cake.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you.
Again Dr. Stemmer said, except for not having cancer, I had the best outlook margins clear no metastasizes. He drained incision again. He is on vacay next week so will see him 7/10.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My mock orange blossom tree is flowering and the first of my lollies has flowered too


Beautiful, love the red lillies, I have several but no red ones


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it smells like a sweet orange


It smells gorgeous. I have some out too and after a hot day like today the scent in the evening is beautiful.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Can you still buy it? I used to find it useful if I wanted coffee flavouring for a cake.


I remember that too. It was my first taste of coffee. I think it was actually chicory not real coffee, from Bushells company. ☕
The brand we have in our home is a fair trade one by a co called Hummingbird, with the strength called Oomph! 
It is a good strong one. Their names are fun, Kick Start, Nectar, Oomph. ☕


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got an itchy rash on the low dose Aspirin, Cartia. (when they first started worrying about heart issues)


Good that you don't take it then.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Can you still buy it? I used to find it useful if I wanted coffee flavouring for a cake.


Yes you can still buy it. My friend Val uses it in the icing on her coffee cake, which is the best tasting one ever.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm out on the deck making soap.....calling it Wine & Roses since I replaced most of the distilled water with left over wine and will use Rose EO in it. Crazy....have to melt the hard oils then wait for it to cool down as well as the lye mixture . Need both to be about 100F....it is so frigging hot that the digital thermometer is registering 93 just lying on the table! Seems to be taking forever!
> 
> Jeanette I'm so praying for a good outcome Wednesday. Sonja, same with you when you have the colonoscopy. Sassafras/Joy I am delighted at the progress you have made in such a relatively short amount of time. Hope your appointment this morning went well.
> 
> Well, I'm off to check the oil & lye temps...TTYL


You must be getting quite a stock of soap built up with all you've been doing. I asked my friend yesterday if she would like to come & we will make Sorleenas recipe later in the summer when I've tracked down all the ingredients, not sure where to get the lye, I looked in the local grocery store, I know they used to have it & at Walmart & Sobeys. Google says I should be able to get it at Home Hardware so I will look next time I go to Lloydminster


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I remember that too. It was my first taste of coffee. I think it was actually chicory not real coffee, from Bushells company. ☕
> The brand we have in our home is a fair trade one by a co called Hummingbird, with the strength called Oomph!
> It is a good strong one. Their names are fun, Kick Start, Nectar, Oomph. ☕


I never drink coffee unless I'm dying of thirst & there's nothing else to drink & then I have to add lots of sugar & milk to gag it down????
DH buys Startbucks beans at Costco, it's apparently very strong but he doesn't drink a lot of it, he uses a French press


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Can you still buy it? I used to find it useful if I wanted coffee flavouring for a cake.


Tesco sell it , I use it too in coffee cake ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never drink coffee unless I'm dying of thirst & there's nothing else to drink & then I have to add lots of sugar & milk to gag it down????
> DH buys Startbucks beans at Costco, it's apparently very strong but he doesn't drink a lot of it, he uses a French press


Doctor told me today not to drink milky coffee which made me laugh as mine is black and when I ask anyone apart from my sister if they want a coffee they always ask me to add more milk .I do like a cappuccino now and again


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> I remember that too. It was my first taste of coffee. I think it was actually chicory not real coffee, from Bushells company. ☕
> The brand we have in our home is a fair trade one by a co called Hummingbird, with the strength called Oomph!
> It is a good strong one. Their names are fun, Kick Start, Nectar, Oomph. ☕


Ooh, I could do with a bottle of Oomph!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Tesco sell it , I use it too in coffee cake ????


That's it then, I'll have to start making coffee cake again. I used to drink strong black coffee all day long when I was working but it began to give me migraine so I haven't drunk any for years but coffee cake is fine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you.
> Again Dr. Stemmer said, except for not having cancer, I had the best outlook margins clear no metastasizes. He drained incision again. He is on vacay next week so will see him 7/10.


Fantastic. Are you able to put your worry aside?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I looked online and found an article on Wikipedia. She was an actress named Virginia Christine, and had an extensive acting background. In the mid seventies she played a character named Mrs Olson, who offered loving advice while pouring Folgers' coffee.


Okay, now I'm straightened, Mrs. Olsen was Folgers, and "Good to the last drop" was Maxwell house.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Yep. And humid weather. I have never been, too hot for me and I dont want a holiday with crocodiles. LOL


 :sm24: :sm24: I'm with you don't want humidity or crocodiles, that is why I live in NE. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My name is a combination of my name and DH's. His name is Raithby and my Marilyn so we have used Railyn for several things. When we raised cats it was the name we used. We also used it as the middle name of one of our daughters, Katherine RaiLyn. Ray filled out the birth certificate and got fancy and made the L capital but with no space. Katherine is very particular as to how one spells her middle name.
> Today I think maybe I am on the mend. I feel better today than I have in a couple of weeks. I was able to go see Ray and take him his laundry so that was nice. He was glad to see me. The home put a new A/C in him room and now it is comfortable. It has made all the difference in his moods too. Thankful for big things like A/C.


Great that you are hopefully over the hump, be sure not to over do it so that you relapse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> My self imposed yarn diet starts on the first July. But before then I am going to order some yarn from a handdyer in the UK. I am looking forward to using up stash.
> 
> I'm not planning on commenting as have many pages to read and knitters will be turning up soon. Ended up Maryanne coming with me for my day out so she will wait and come tomorrow for a couple of nights.


LOL!! I can't wait to see it, it will be lovely I'm sure. 
I hope she starts to feel much better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That we know well


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're similar with names - at my wedding the top table consisted of my BIL Ian, me then........Bill, Bill, Billy, Jan, Nan Anne and Anne! Ian and I said we were the only originals amongst them.


 :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I knew a girl who was supposed to be registered as Cecilia, but her father spelt it wrongly and she was always known as Clelia! At least it was original! :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you don't have any plans for the day before the procedure as you need to stay within 5 feet of a biffy at all times???? my DH had one of those several years ago & didn't listen to me, he had to find a tree to hide behind between home & town????????


Now "biffy" is a new term from somewhere?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Ooh, I could do with a bottle of Oomph!


Oomph comes in a pack of whole beans to be ground! Know what you mean just having one right now.
It is a chilly 5.5C outside today but sun is out. Need some Oomph to get the ole bod moving!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme, 
Your blooms are spectacular on the Mock Orange.
I bought 2 for my friends last summer in honor of parents. The mother had lost her eye sight but Mock Orange smells so lovely; so is a perfect shrub for one with poor eye sight, as other senses are still stimulated. Unfortunately she died this spring and never saw them bloom.
I am looking forward to planting a couple in my yard also. I need to wait until shed is installed and addition is added. Then the yard will be reorganized and I can garden, and plant more flowers.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You helped me with the white bolero ????, on the red one I did the increase yo, k2 yo , on the white one I did like the picture you posted of the hooded top , yo, k1yo so I've now added this increase to the different increases I can use


I was wondering how I managed to help you!? ???? I'm not in your knitting league by any stretch of the imagination! but I see you meant the pic of the thrift sweater. Did you see that someone posted a couple of ideas regarding it? She said the hood looked like a Dutchman's slipper. I went to Ravelry and found both links.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got this from Mary & Matthew; it's his latest start


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We don't know any more than before that the cancer markers in the blood test are elevated and PCP has recommended a visit to oncologist. That visit is at 2:00 on Wednesday. I've been on the phone with both the PCP's and oncologist's offices to see if tests could be done or redone before Wednesday, but both have said wait until after the exam. In the meantime, I've had the boob pain on the reconstructed side and I'm also having increased instances of some spasms in the esophagus and food not going through until it relaxes. Wednesday can't come soon enough, but I'm sure answers won't come until much later.
> 
> I'm seeing Linda today and she's not coming to KAP due to diverticulitis flare up. Do they recommend going Keto for that also? Thanks for any info.


I'm sorry you are facing this....once you've had cancer, it's the first thing on your brain if something pains or seems off....I know how you feel! Hopefully the appointment will show nothing serious. Hope you can get the necessary tests done quickly. How long since your last bout with cancer?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I did too when I got home and read the instructions she gave me , wondering why I need an urgent referral , but I'm not going to worry about something that might never happen


Good plan!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> The best part of waking up......is Folgers in your cup!
> 
> I like the smell of coffee, but can't stand the taste.


I agree with you Tami, I love the smell of coffee but not the taste. I do love tea though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Remember that I came from a very small mostly German community so when I came to the big city, I was faced with learning to spell and pronounce names from all over the globe. I found that some of the Polish names were the toughest. I worked for a man with a particularly tough name so I almost always spelled it out especially over the phone. His firstname was John, but I'd usually just say J. and spell out the last name only. One time after doing this with someone who had a particularly tough time, he said Jesus as an expletive so I said that's what the J stood for. John liked his new name! I find names fascinating with my curious nature. Why name a kid Harry when your last name is Pitts?


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Guess I should have kept quiet. If everyone thinks I'm an angel maybe my avatar should be - am angel
> :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> You folks are going to have a fantastic time. Will be wishing I was there.
> Son, DIL and 3 GS came today. It was quality time, I watched the kids and went around with DS to show small things that I couldn't manage. He removed screen door last time here. Hardware store was very nice to pick up fix, and deliver it. DS installed it again today and balanced it so that it slides smoothly. He also taught hi 9 year old to drive tractor & mow the lawn, Added another perch board in the coop, so when I add the 5 others there will be room for everyone to perch and sleep at night.
> 
> And by the way, I've been knitting on my 1st sock. When I found it, it was in plain sight. I do not know how it got there but have cleaned off sewing table several times this week and it was not on top, for sure. It doesn't really matter where it was hiding until this evening. It disappeared when GSs were here last time and reappeared when they returned. Strange. I am very tired but, Happy. Onward and to bed. I have the 2 older GS for the week, before swim lessons.(that I'm also sponsoring.)


Great that you had a good day with DS and family, and wonderful that he did some little fixes that you needed done. 
Great that you found your sock! It is a mystery where it went. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How did they taste ?
> Sun was very strong here too , plenty of sun screen got used
> According to my nieces Croatian aunt I must have some good Mediterranean genes in me as I go very Brown in the summer


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , the doctors visit went how I expected but just not so quick , I've been having problems with my bowels that were put down to IBS , but it's just been getting worse so went back , now she has put me in for an urgent two week referral for a colonoscopy , oh well the quicker I get the appointment the quicker it will be over with


The prep was awful but the procedure itself was not too bad. Hope yours yields good results.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Our weather forecast sounds a lot like yours, Sam, hot and humid!!!!! No lake for me this weekend; I'm invited to a friend's 75th birthday party.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I starting to get a bit but will be participating in a craft sale in the fall at the Winterville Center and want to have plenty. Still contemplating attempting online sales too. Remember though, with the cold process I have to wait 4-6 weeks minimum for it to cure so have to get it made up now for the fall. I was a little disappointed with the Wine & Roses today; smells devine but as it is setting up the color (a pigment) has faded terribly. May just have to call it White Wine & Roses! LOLOL. Such a shame as it initially it was a lovely shade of deep pink. From what I've googled red & pink mica pigments tend to fade. May try it again with using alkanet for coloring. We shall see....at least it still smells wonderful. I'll post a photo once it can be unmolded so you can see the roses on the top....hopefully the mold does well!

I have 3 folks signed up for the soap making class July 9th; hopefully a few more will. There is a maximum of 8 allowed.

Oh, I just heard from my friend (former colleague) I've been making jewellery with. Prayers will be appreciated as yesterday she went to ER and had emergency surgery to put a stint in her heart. She had by-pass surgery a few years ago and was feeling some pain and was smart enough to go straight to the ER. Her name is Brenda. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pacer said:


> I agree with you Tami, I love the smell of coffee but not the taste. I do love tea though.


Love the smell and the taste of coffee that is. I find tea so insipid....sometimes it hits the spot but not very often.
Well, got the house cleaned, gardens cleared, had the house sitter here and showed her how to water. Hope she waters properly! Left her a note too. Sitting with my feet soaking, had considered going for a pedi but decided it was cheaper to sit with my feet in a bucket. Good excuse to catch up with all of you. Now just need to pack, DH already has his suitcase packed, unfortunately DH is catching a cold...I am doctoring him big time and made a pot of chicken broth with lots of onions garlic ginger and turmeric. We had that for lunch and will have the rest for dinner....I actually think my ministrations are working! Thankfully he's a very cooperative man when it comes to supplements. 
Hope those who are going to kap will have a wonderful time. Jeanette, will be thinking of and praying all goes well tomorrow. Same for Sonya when she goes in. And for those still under the weather, hope you all feel better soon. Not sure how much I'll be on here the next couple weeks. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my second bolero , I added a scalloped edge to this one , not a lot I can say about the pinafore apart from I never like how mine turn out so I won't be making another one ????


It's adorable!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, DDIL didn't have her surgery today. Stupid insurance company"said" they didn't get the paperwork until the 20th. They got it the same time they got the paperwork for the preadmissin testing, which went through just fine. She had that done 2 weeks ago. Dr office has been calling weekly, then everyday last week. Now it will be another 10 days for the appeal.


Oh no!!! That sucks, I sure hope that they get it all approved darn fast.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> As someone said, the worst part of a colonoscopy is the prep. Make sure you stay at home near a loo while you're taking it, you don't want to be out and about! The procedure itself is a doddle after that but it really is the best way to get a good look inside the bowel and take biopsies of anything that needs further laboratory examination. Like you say, don't worry about something that might never happen. Easier said than done I know. I hope they can get you in asap.


Some places they let you watch the whole procedure on a screen. I've watched mine. The biggest organ of the human body is skin. I could not quite work itout until I was informed that everyone is like a donut. In one end and out the other like the middle of a donut. Skin on inside attached to skin on the outside, all one beg organ.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> was your hardback of paperback? --- sam


It's paperback. I got it on Amazon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope so, after vacation anyway.
> Took Marla to her GP doctor today, she has a partially collapsed lung, so doc told her to buy balloons, the bigger ones and blow them up, one every hour, at least it's not pneumonia. She sees the surgeon tomorrow, hopefully the balloons will have worked their magic by then. She can't drive for the foreseeable future either, at least 3 more weeks.


I didn't know that you could inflate your lungs blowing into balloons. I wonder if it would help with my breathing because of lung issues.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You must be getting quite a stock of soap built up with all you've been doing. I asked my friend yesterday if she would like to come & we will make Sorleenas recipe later in the summer when I've tracked down all the ingredients, not sure where to get the lye, I looked in the local grocery store, I know they used to have it & at Walmart & Sobeys. Google says I should be able to get it at Home Hardware so I will look next time I go to Lloydminster


LYe can be found at a hardware store or in the cleaning aisle of your grocery store.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is so hot in the house tonight it's just about unbearable. DH was trying to unplug my outside water tap, had a bunch of rust in it & would only trickle so he had the doors open lots today. It's 8pm & still 29C/85F. We are under a severe storm watch, I hope it doesn't bring anything too nasty.
> 
> Went to the funeral this afternoon, it was in the curling rink, wall to wall people & absolutely sweltering, I was sure glad to get outside when the service was over.
> I went to my doctor today, he had called me in to tell me I need to take more Vitamin D & that my Cholesterol was high( no surprise to me????) I haven't been feeling great, a little dizzy at times, he thinks it's all related to my thyroid going wacky, I hope it soon levels out


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You must be getting quite a stock of soap built up with all you've been doing. I asked my friend yesterday if she would like to come & we will make Sorleenas recipe later in the summer when I've tracked down all the ingredients, not sure where to get the lye, I looked in the local grocery store, I know they used to have it & at Walmart & Sobeys. Google says I should be able to get it at Home Hardware so I will look next time I go to Lloydminster


I ordered it from Amazon...couldn't find any without additives, when I used to be able to get pure Red Devil at the grocery.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> That's it then, I'll have to start making coffee cake again. I used to drink strong black coffee all day long when I was working but it began to give me migraine so I haven't drunk any for years but coffee cake is fine.


What about a chocolate cake w/ coffee frosting. My friend also used to make chocolate cake with Peanut Butter frosting. :sm02: Just some ideas I'm throwing out as I don't mind the smell of coffee, but can not bear the taste.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never drink coffee unless I'm dying of thirst & there's nothing else to drink & then I have to add lots of sugar & milk to gag it down????
> DH buys Startbucks beans at Costco, it's apparently very strong but he doesn't drink a lot of it, he uses a French press


I'd prefer speaking up and ask for water than drink coffee. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is so hot in the house tonight it's just about unbearable. DH was trying to unplug my outside water tap, had a bunch of rust in it & would only trickle so he had the doors open lots today. It's 8pm & still 29C/85F. We are under a severe storm watch, I hope it doesn't bring anything too nasty.
> 
> Went to the funeral this afternoon, it was in the curling rink, wall to wall people & absolutely sweltering, I was sure glad to get outside when the service was over.
> I went to my doctor today, he had called me in to tell me I need to take more Vitamin D & that my Cholesterol was high( no surprise to me????) I haven't been feeling great, a little dizzy at times, he thinks it's all related to my thyroid going wacky, I hope it soon levels out


I hope you didn't get the severe storm you were expecting. We're supposed to get very hot weather starting tomorrow along with rain. I hope it's not too severe. Is taking Vit D supposed to lower your cholesterol?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Mary & Matthew; it's his latest start


Always so much bright life in the eye! Great start!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the addition to become? --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> Swedenme,
> Your blooms are spectacular on the Mock Orange.
> I bought 2 for my friends last summer in honor of parents. The mother had lost her eye sight but Mock Orange smells so lovely; so is a perfect shrub for one with poor eye sight, as other senses are still stimulated. Unfortunately she died this spring and never saw them bloom.
> I am looking forward to planting a couple in my yard also. I need to wait until shed is installed and addition is added. Then the yard will be reorganized and I can garden, and plant more flowers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking if I want it for Christmas I need to start now


Knowing you, I'm sure it won't take you that long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you use a nebulizer and do you have a rescue inhaler? --- sam



budasha said:


> I didn't know that you could inflate your lungs blowing into balloons. I wonder if it would help with my breathing because of lung issues.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fantastic. Are you able to put your worry aside?


Pretty much. I'm a realist and Buddhist. It is what it is and just makes me want to live loving, appreciating the moments I get.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> You are entitled to feel sad, lonely even, and don't beat yourself up about it. Cling to those wonderful memories of your time together, and join us all in a gentle {{{{{group hug}}}}}


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I probably posted a photo but here we go again- whichever one I post he looks daft! Don't like the way the sleeves fit in the armhole. Not sure if it 's becuase of my adjustments or my sewing but he likes it as is so can't be bothered resewing them. But do like the tree.


It's a beautiful sweater. He's certainly posing for your photo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , the doctors visit went how I expected but just not so quick , I've been having problems with my bowels that were put down to IBS , but it's just been getting worse so went back , now she has put me in for an urgent two week referral for a colonoscopy , oh well the quicker I get the appointment the quicker it will be over with


 I sure hope the doctor can find the problem and fix it quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We don't know any more than before that the cancer markers in the blood test are elevated and PCP has recommended a visit to oncologist. That visit is at 2:00 on Wednesday. I've been on the phone with both the PCP's and oncologist's offices to see if tests could be done or redone before Wednesday, but both have said wait until after the exam. In the meantime, I've had the boob pain on the reconstructed side and I'm also having increased instances of some spasms in the esophagus and food not going through until it relaxes. Wednesday can't come soon enough, but I'm sure answers won't come until much later.
> 
> I'm seeing Linda today and she's not coming to KAP due to diverticulitis flare up. Do they recommend going Keto for that also? Thanks for any info.


I'll be thinking of you tomorrow as you visit the oncologist. I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My mock orange blossom tree is flowering and the first of my lollies has flowered too


Beautiful!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I didn't know that you could inflate your lungs blowing into balloons. I wonder if it would help with my breathing because of lung issues.


I have a lady that I am teaching to knit and she is learning to play the harmonica to improve her lungs. She has COPD as do several others in her class. My son's breathing and lungs were poor, but strengthened by playing trumpet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Now "biffy" is a new term from somewhere?


It's a loo!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> what is the addition to become? --- sam


We live in a 1700s cape with an el. It was never built to have W.C.. It had the long room, keeping room & 2 front parlors. It also originally had 3 hearths (only 1 when my DH bought it). There was a fancy Victorian 2 hole out back.
A section of the long room was made into a small W.C. Now that we live on main floor only, and DH has brain injury.
In the W.C. you can sit wash hands & soak feet at the same time. We need to expand that etc to have a master suite on 1st floor. DH is no longer able to go up & down stairs, so well open up the house to allow for us to age in place on the 1st floor capable of getting through with a wheel chair etc. The deck will be extended to accommodate a ramp. A shed will be installed 1st to put yard equipment in (from the garage) and the grounds will be organized. Then I can garden and park my car in the garage. I have 3.5 acres around me. :sm01: I lot of the property is ledge & trees, that I have cleaned out and now have Jack in the pulpit, different Hostas, & ferns. I will add more shade loving plants as I go. When the leaves are off the trees I have a view to the harbor.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I agree with you Tami, I love the smell of coffee but not the taste. I do love tea though.


It always smells better than it tastes. I have yet to understand why.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you use a nebulizer and do you have a rescue inhaler? --- sam


I have an inhaler but it doesn't work all that good. If I do a lot of walking,I have trouble breathing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Doctor told me today not to drink milky coffee which made me laugh as mine is black and when I ask anyone apart from my sister if they want a coffee they always ask me to add more milk .I do like a cappuccino now and again


????????id hate to spoil the taste of the milk


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My brother and I went to the Shaw Festival today to see The Magician's Nephew. It was a take off of Narnia. My brother said the review in the paper was excellent. It may have been but it was not to my liking. There were many children in the theatre and I didn't hear a peep out of any of them so I don't suppose they appreciated it either. We left at intermission and wandered the streets of Niagara On 
The Lake. I was amazed at the number of tourists, many from out of the Country. I need to take a day and just wander the streets there. There are so many fascinating things to see. We did stop in at the oldest apothecary shop. It's been there since the early 1800's. Lots of interesting things to see.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Now "biffy" is a new term from somewhere?


Bathroom????????originally used for the outhouse


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> We live in a 1700s cape with an el. It was never built to have W.C.. It had the long room, keeping room & 2 front parlors. It also originally had 3 hearths (only 1 when my DH bought it). There was a fancy Victorian 2 hole out back.
> A section of the long room was made into a small W.C. Now that we live on main floor only, and DH has brain injury.
> In the W.C. you can sit wash hands & soak feet at the same time. We need to expand that etc to have a master suite on 1st floor. DH is no longer able to go up & down stairs, so well open up the house to allow for us to age in place on the 1st floor capable of getting through with a wheel chair etc. The deck will be extended to accommodate a ramp. A shed will be installed 1st to put yard equipment in (from the garage) and the grounds will be organized. Then I can garden and park my car in the garage. I have 3.5 acres around me. :sm01: I lot of the property is ledge & trees, that I have cleaned out and now have Jack in the pulpit, different Hostas, & ferns. I will add more shade loving plants as I go. When the leaves are off the trees I have a view to the harbor.


Your home sounds fantastic.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Mary & Matthew; it's his latest start


It always amazes me how he starts with the eyes & works outward


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I starting to get a bit but will be participating in a craft sale in the fall at the Winterville Center and want to have plenty. Still contemplating attempting online sales too. Remember though, with the cold process I have to wait 4-6 weeks minimum for it to cure so have to get it made up now for the fall. I was a little disappointed with the Wine & Roses today; smells devine but as it is setting up the color (a pigment) has faded terribly. May just have to call it White Wine & Roses! LOLOL. Such a shame as it initially it was a lovely shade of deep pink. From what I've googled red & pink mica pigments tend to fade. May try it again with using alkanet for coloring. We shall see....at least it still smells wonderful. I'll post a photo once it can be unmolded so you can see the roses on the top....hopefully the mold does well!
> 
> I have 3 folks signed up for the soap making class July 9th; hopefully a few more will. There is a maximum of 8 allowed.
> 
> Oh, I just heard from my friend (former colleague) I've been making jewellery with. Prayers will be appreciated as yesterday she went to ER and had emergency surgery to put a stint in her heart. She had by-pass surgery a few years ago and was feeling some pain and was smart enough to go straight to the ER. Her name is Brenda. Thanks in advance.


I wish I was close enough to sign up for the class.

Hope Brenda is on the mend soon, it's amazing how well stents work & how quickly people recover after


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Love the smell and the taste of coffee that is. I find tea so insipid....sometimes it hits the spot but not very often.
> Well, got the house cleaned, gardens cleared, had the house sitter here and showed her how to water. Hope she waters properly! Left her a note too. Sitting with my feet soaking, had considered going for a pedi but decided it was cheaper to sit with my feet in a bucket. Good excuse to catch up with all of you. Now just need to pack, DH already has his suitcase packed, unfortunately DH is catching a cold...I am doctoring him big time and made a pot of chicken broth with lots of onions garlic ginger and turmeric. We had that for lunch and will have the rest for dinner....I actually think my ministrations are working! Thankfully he's a very cooperative man when it comes to supplements.
> Hope those who are going to kap will have a wonderful time. Jeanette, will be thinking of and praying all goes well tomorrow. Same for Sonya when she goes in. And for those still under the weather, hope you all feel better soon. Not sure how much I'll be on here the next couple weeks. TTYL


I took oil of oregano capsules last winter & managed to go all winter without catching anything even when my DH was very sick with the flu/cold so I think that really works


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's a loo!


(from Bivouac)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I starting to get a bit but will be participating in a craft sale in the fall at the Winterville Center and want to have plenty. Still contemplating attempting online sales too. Remember though, with the cold process I have to wait 4-6 weeks minimum for it to cure so have to get it made up now for the fall. I was a little disappointed with the Wine & Roses today; smells devine but as it is setting up the color (a pigment) has faded terribly. May just have to call it White Wine & Roses! LOLOL. Such a shame as it initially it was a lovely shade of deep pink. From what I've googled red & pink mica pigments tend to fade. May try it again with using alkanet for coloring. We shall see....at least it still smells wonderful. I'll post a photo once it can be unmolded so you can see the roses on the top....hopefully the mold does well!
> 
> I have 3 folks signed up for the soap making class July 9th; hopefully a few more will. There is a maximum of 8 allowed.
> 
> Oh, I just heard from my friend (former colleague) I've been making jewellery with. Prayers will be appreciated as yesterday she went to ER and had emergency surgery to put a stint in her heart. She had by-pass surgery a few years ago and was feeling some pain and was smart enough to go straight to the ER. Her name is Brenda. Thanks in advance.


It sounds like you are having fun making your soap. Sorry the color faded. That's something I have never tried. Hope you have a few more sign up for your class. I will certainly say prayers for Brenda.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Love the smell and the taste of coffee that is. I find tea so insipid....sometimes it hits the spot but not very often.
> Well, got the house cleaned, gardens cleared, had the house sitter here and showed her how to water. Hope she waters properly! Left her a note too. Sitting with my feet soaking, had considered going for a pedi but decided it was cheaper to sit with my feet in a bucket. Good excuse to catch up with all of you. Now just need to pack, DH already has his suitcase packed, unfortunately DH is catching a cold...I am doctoring him big time and made a pot of chicken broth with lots of onions garlic ginger and turmeric. We had that for lunch and will have the rest for dinner....I actually think my ministrations are working! Thankfully he's a very cooperative man when it comes to supplements.
> Hope those who are going to kap will have a wonderful time. Jeanette, will be thinking of and praying all goes well tomorrow. Same for Sonya when she goes in. And for those still under the weather, hope you all feel better soon. Not sure how much I'll be on here the next couple weeks. TTYL


I hope your DH gets over his cold in a hurry. Have a good trip.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!!! That sucks, I sure hope that they get it all approved darn fast.


So do we.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't know that you could inflate your lungs blowing into balloons. I wonder if it would help with my breathing because of lung issues.


It might, my DH was given a gadget to blow into as they thought he was getting pneumonia after his surgery, he was to blow until the little ball went to a certain level. Your doctor might be able to request one for you from physio


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I ordered it from Amazon...couldn't find any without additives, when I used to be able to get pure Red Devil at the grocery.


I could try there but I'm not sure they will ship it here. I was looking at some colorants for soap & when I added it to the cart it said they couldn't ship it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What about a chocolate cake w/ coffee frosting. My friend also used to make chocolate cake with Peanut Butter frosting. :sm02: Just some ideas I'm throwing out as I don't mind the smell of coffee, but can not bear the taste.


I love lazy daisy icing on chocolate cake, it's made with butter, brown sugar & coconut & then put under the broiler, so good but not good for the waistline ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have an inhaler but it doesn't work all that good. If I do a lot of walking,I have trouble breathing.


Have you asked the dr if you can try a different one?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PearlsGirls, hope you can renovate your home to make it easier for you to caretake your DH.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope you didn't get the severe storm you were expecting. We're supposed to get very hot weather starting tomorrow along with rain. I hope it's not too severe. Is taking Vit D supposed to lower your cholesterol?


No, they put me on cholesterol meds 3 months ago & called today to say it has brought it down a lot, good news.

I had thought you only needed to take Vitamin D in winter but he told me this far north I need to take it all year round to get enough, I took a capsule a day all winter & my level was right at the bottom of normal. Vitamin D helps with many things, particularly strong bones.

https://www.vitamindcouncil.org/about-vitamin-d/what-is-vitamin-d/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a great house and the fact that you can live down stairs is great. good for you. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> We live in a 1700s cape with an el. It was never built to have W.C.. It had the long room, keeping room & 2 front parlors. It also originally had 3 hearths (only 1 when my DH bought it). There was a fancy Victorian 2 hole out back.
> A section of the long room was made into a small W.C. Now that we live on main floor only, and DH has brain injury.
> In the W.C. you can sit wash hands & soak feet at the same time. We need to expand that etc to have a master suite on 1st floor. DH is no longer able to go up & down stairs, so well open up the house to allow for us to age in place on the 1st floor capable of getting through with a wheel chair etc. The deck will be extended to accommodate a ramp. A shed will be installed 1st to put yard equipment in (from the garage) and the grounds will be organized. Then I can garden and park my car in the garage. I have 3.5 acres around me. :sm01: I lot of the property is ledge & trees, that I have cleaned out and now have Jack in the pulpit, different Hostas, & ferns. I will add more shade loving plants as I go. When the leaves are off the trees I have a view to the harbor.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> We live in a 1700s cape with an el. It was never built to have W.C.. It had the long room, keeping room & 2 front parlors. It also originally had 3 hearths (only 1 when my DH bought it). There was a fancy Victorian 2 hole out back.
> A section of the long room was made into a small W.C. Now that we live on main floor only, and DH has brain injury.
> In the W.C. you can sit wash hands & soak feet at the same time. We need to expand that etc to have a master suite on 1st floor. DH is no longer able to go up & down stairs, so well open up the house to allow for us to age in place on the 1st floor capable of getting through with a wheel chair etc. The deck will be extended to accommodate a ramp. A shed will be installed 1st to put yard equipment in (from the garage) and the grounds will be organized. Then I can garden and park my car in the garage. I have 3.5 acres around me. :sm01: I lot of the property is ledge & trees, that I have cleaned out and now have Jack in the pulpit, different Hostas, & ferns. I will add more shade loving plants as I go. When the leaves are off the trees I have a view to the harbor.


I hope you can soon get the renovations done to make life easier for you both. Sounds like a nice place


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Another great day. Took 2 GS to VBS and they had fun especially outside. Got a call from DH Aide said she was running late, would come when she could get here after taking lunch and walking her dog. She called back 1 hour later to say she had a new client so would only be coming 2 hrs at a time, did I even want her to bother to come. I said come any way I had planned to leave DH for the 4 hrs she would be here. Instead I talked w/ a friend and had her come w/ GC and we all had a play date. Aide was ticked off that kids kept coming and going to the bathroom etc.
Not my problem. Amazing she was able to get as much done in 2 hrs as she had been doing in 4. She'll come on Friday but, only for 2 hrs of light housekeeping. Really don't need that as much as help w/ personal care with DH. Not coming at all the next week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my rescue inhaler uses albuterol and really does the trick. you might ask your doctor about using a nebulizer. --- sam



budasha said:


> I have an inhaler but it doesn't work all that good. If I do a lot of walking,I have trouble breathing.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

After play date we went to the mail, The bank to turn my loose change for pennies. The team that has the most weight on the scale wins. Then we took a ride up Mount Battie State Park in the Camden Hills. I knitted while kids ran around and I pointed out where their parents were married. There is a tower there that the boys had fun going up and checking the echos. Home for Mac & Cheese that the boys helped make and off to bed for another early morning and an afternoon dental appointment.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have you asked the dr if you can try a different one?


I have had 3 already.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> my rescue inhaler uses albuterol and really does the trick. you might ask your doctor about using a nebulizer. --- sam


Thanks, Sam, I will.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It might, my DH was given a gadget to blow into as they thought he was getting pneumonia after his surgery, he was to blow until the little ball went to a certain level. Your doctor might be able to request one for you from physio


I have one of those and used it after my lung operation. I didn't think about using it now. Maybe it would be a good idea to use it again.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Man. . .how could you eat all that much. It sounds good 1 at a time over several days.


Luckily the desserts weren't very big and we shared. They weren't the humongous slices you get at chain restaurants. Main course was a small salad, a cup of gazpacho and a small crab cake for me and two crab cakes and a salad for DD2. Didn't eat the rest of the day. Wasn't hungry until this morning.

Went up to Cabelas today plus some clothes shopping. Ate at an Italian place for lunch (3:00). Had three tiny lamb chops, rissota, gazpacho and shared an appetizer with DD2. Not hungry so won't eat tonight. We also walked around the candy store, Sam's and WalMart afterwards.

Tomorrow, lunch with Sam then dinner somewhere (sushi, I think) with DD1. Thursday, lunch with DD2 at the Korean restaurant we go to.

This week is no good for dieting but it's also unusual to eat out so often. It's vacation and I'll be good when I go back to work. We like to try different cuisines whenever possible. Not too diverse where I live so we travel some. Had Tabetian food when I went to my son's in Easthampton, MA.

Cakes haven't been touched yet.

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, they put me on cholesterol meds 3 months ago & called today to say it has brought it down a lot, good news.
> 
> I had thought you only needed to take Vitamin D in winter but he told me this far north I need to take it all year round to get enough, I took a capsule a day all winter & my level was right at the bottom of normal. Vitamin D helps with many things, particularly strong bones.
> 
> https://www.vitamindcouncil.org/about-vitamin-d/what-is-vitamin-d/


Are you taking just Vitamin D, or are you taking Vitamin D-3? My Dr. said to be sure to take the D-3. You absorb it better. I take it year round. I can't tolerate the cholesterol meds. I've been on 3 of them. I can take them for a month just fine. Get it refilled and take 5 and am in agony. told the Dr. no more.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I could try there but I'm not sure they will ship it here. I was looking at some colorants for soap & when I added it to the cart it said they couldn't ship it


Oh, right...probably classified as hazardous material so not allowed to cross the border.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have had 3 already.


 :sm03:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I'm sorry you are facing this....once you've had cancer, it's the first thing on your brain if something pains or seems off....I know how you feel! Hopefully the appointment will show nothing serious. Hope you can get the necessary tests done quickly. How long since your last bout with cancer?


It's been over 12 years.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I starting to get a bit but will be participating in a craft sale in the fall at the Winterville Center and want to have plenty. Still contemplating attempting online sales too. Remember though, with the cold process I have to wait 4-6 weeks minimum for it to cure so have to get it made up now for the fall. I was a little disappointed with the Wine & Roses today; smells devine but as it is setting up the color (a pigment) has faded terribly. May just have to call it White Wine & Roses! LOLOL. Such a shame as it initially it was a lovely shade of deep pink. From what I've googled red & pink mica pigments tend to fade. May try it again with using alkanet for coloring. We shall see....at least it still smells wonderful. I'll post a photo once it can be unmolded so you can see the roses on the top....hopefully the mold does well!
> 
> I have 3 folks signed up for the soap making class July 9th; hopefully a few more will. There is a maximum of 8 allowed.
> 
> Oh, I just heard from my friend (former colleague) I've been making jewellery with. Prayers will be appreciated as yesterday she went to ER and had emergency surgery to put a stint in her heart. She had by-pass surgery a few years ago and was feeling some pain and was smart enough to go straight to the ER. Her name is Brenda. Thanks in advance.


Saying prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'll be thinking of you tomorrow as you visit the oncologist. I hope all goes well for you.


Thanks. I feel well fortified with all of you with me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It's adorable!!!


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've started knitting this Sam


Ooohh! Very pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the surgeon took the other drain out today, and Marla is feeling much better since getting her balloons yesterday, he's also very happy with how everything is healing. 

I'm watching a very young Ronnie Howard in "The Music Man". lol He sure was a little cutie. 
My neighbor must think I'm strange, I have so much movie trivia tucked in my brain, lol, I really don't spend everyday of my life watching old movies, but boy it sure sounds like it when I open my mouth. lol
Now back to catching up with you all, you're keeping a pretty good pace ahead of me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It was a very long day today. 2 GS stayed over night (staying week). We went to our church at 7:30a.m. for the free community Breakfast, that is served every Monday morning 6:30-9:00a.m. Talking to another Christian sister who also had grandchildren for the week, she mentioned VBS 9-11:30. GS wanted to go with her GC. So we now had a schedule for a rainy day. I dropped them off after registering. Took DH to an Eye Dr Appointment, filled the car with petro, did a couple of errands then went back to pick them up. They did not want to leave, Pick-up basket ball scramble and soccer, plus a wonderful playground. We stayed an extra hour and then went home for lunch. DH had another Dr Appointment this afternoon. He hates going out in the rain, we went anyway. After we went to Walmart to pick up a few things. He was holding the hand of 9year old grandson , so that he would not get lost; then it turned out he did not want to go anywhere with a kid. DH just turned into a Grumpy Grampa. We finally got home, hot tea and watching the news. I am tired and out of energy dealing with him. So, I guess I'll just make some shortcakes and strawberries and whipped cream for the entire dinner as we ate lunch at 2p.m.. Early bed as the boys are eager to go early to play with the new friends that they made, today. I was able to knit a few rows on my "1st sock" They are nice colors and striped so I can see process. Have a good evening all. M-E


Lol, wonderful that the grands stayed, but boy, they sure can wear you out can't they? It sounds like tehy had a wonderful time. 
The shortcakes sound wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This seemed appropriate with everything going around us these days (i.e. in the not to be discussed topic of politics).


I like that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Swedenme,
> Your blooms are spectacular on the Mock Orange.
> I bought 2 for my friends last summer in honor of parents. The mother had lost her eye sight but Mock Orange smells so lovely; so is a perfect shrub for one with poor eye sight, as other senses are still stimulated. Unfortunately she died this spring and never saw them bloom.
> I am looking forward to planting a couple in my yard also. I need to wait until shed is installed and addition is added. Then the yard will be reorganized and I can garden, and plant more flowers.


Thank you , 
Hope you get your house all sorted to just the way you need it , for both you and your husband to continue living there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> I was wondering how I managed to help you!? ???? I'm not in your knitting league by any stretch of the imagination! but I see you meant the pic of the thrift sweater. Did you see that someone posted a couple of ideas regarding it? She said the hood looked like a Dutchman's slipper. I went to Ravelry and found both links.


I went to look for the links to and realised they were already in my library ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did 3 loads laundry, changed sheets, took shower! Wow ser.


That's great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I knew a kid with the last name Nale...poor boy had red hair so everyone called him Rusty!


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Mary & Matthew; it's his latest start


A new one to start guessing to great , I'm thinking it looks like a bird right now with a little bit of a beak , but I'm usually quite wrong by the time Mathew finishes his drawings , but I do like guessing what it's going to be ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How funny! I did not see this because I lost where I had got up to in my reading, and I was so darned busy yesterday, with my weaving class- which is going very well, I am pleased to report, plus it was the beginning of another Winter's blast, so I was dodging heavy rain and even hail on my walk home! I was so tired I lay down for a couple of hours, watched a bit of Television, but kept falling asleep. Got my banking and shopping done middle of the night, and very remarkably fell back asleep, and woke at a very respectable 5 15am., I am thrilled about this!
> Since the doctors have allowed me to come off the Warfarin onto a blood thinner called Pradaxa, I am no longer struggling with the interactions of the drug, with food and other medications. I am now able to take Fish Oil, and am trying a new to me Analgaesic- I have yet to read through the information sheet, but I am sure it will not have the same dangers as Panadol (Tylenol).
> The upshot is I am at last getting some genuine sleep, if as yet only in erratic bursts- it feels like being liberated.


It's great that the change in meds is working so far and great that you had a good nights sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Hills Brothers, Chase and Sandborn, Maxwell House, Yuban are cetainly in my memory from childhood. 8 O'Clock I bet was a midwestern/eastern coffee as I've never seen it in Calif.


We had Maxwell House-Dad used to drink it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh dear - that would never work in this household - i would actually have to make the bed every morning. lol --- sam


I can't see the point of the bed scarves either- they don't seem to do anything except give you one more thing to care for and deal with when you make the bed!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Another great day. Took 2 GS to VBS and they had fun especially outside. Got a call from DH Aide said she was running late, would come when she could get here after taking lunch and walking her dog. She called back 1 hour later to say she had a new client so would only be coming 2 hrs at a time, did I even want her to bother to come. I said come any way I had planned to leave DH for the 4 hrs she would be here. Instead I talked w/ a friend and had her come w/ GC and we all had a play date. Aide was ticked off that kids kept coming and going to the bathroom etc.
> Not my problem. Amazing she was able to get as much done in 2 hrs as she had been doing in 4. She'll come on Friday but, only for 2 hrs of light housekeeping. Really don't need that as much as help w/ personal care with DH. Not coming at all the next week.


I really think you need to find a different care giver, this one seems like she only want to come at her convenience & do what she wants, doesn't seem right, I would be raising hell with her employer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Are you taking just Vitamin D, or are you taking Vitamin D-3? My Dr. said to be sure to take the D-3. You absorb it better. I take it year round. I can't tolerate the cholesterol meds. I've been on 3 of them. I can take them for a month just fine. Get it refilled and take 5 and am in agony. told the Dr. no more.


My friend told me to take CO Q10 with the cholesterol meds & you won't get the aches & pains, & I've had none since doing that.
I will have to look at my Vit D, I think it must be D3 ãs that's what the blood test is for & mine was low normal


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You certainly had your hands full, obviously you are a very strong woman
> My mom remarried 1 year after Dad died, I think she just didn't know what else to do, she had 2 little kids, a farm & animals & no education to get a job


I was 15 and the youngest 2 with 7 in between us. Mum always said no-one would have taken her and all of us on! And He could have well have had his own kids as well- and if He didn't and had never been married Mum once said she would wonder why not. And could a man around 40 who had never been married ever manage to live with 9 kids? So she never even considered it as far as I am aware.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I can't see the point of the bed scarves either- they don't seem to do anything except give you one more thing to care for and deal with when you make the bed!


Maybe be nice to fancy up a guest room that you don't have to make every day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was 15 and the youngest 2 with 7 in between us. Mum always said no-one would have taken her and all of us on! And He could have well have had his own kids as well- and if He didn't and had never been married Mum once said she would wonder why not. And could a man around 40 who had never been married ever manage to live with 9 kids? So she never even considered it as far as I am aware.


Yes, taking on 10 people would have been quite an undertaking for any man but your mom must be an amazing woman to raise all of you on her own


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> They are all familiar except for the eight o'clock one.....and remember instant coffee? Haven't used it in decades, but it was the way to go for a long time!


Instant coffee is still common here- but more and more people don't drink it. It is David's choice when he goes for coffee. At home I usually use a plunger or a coffee bag. Not sure when I last had instant here!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Instant coffee is still common here- but more and more people don't drink it. It is David's choice when he goes for coffee. At home I usually use a plunger or a coffee bag. Not sure when I last had instant here!


We are the same here, barista style coffee is very big over here. Since we do our own at home it is really noticeable when we have the instant kind.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Can you still buy it? I used to find it useful if I wanted coffee flavouring for a cake.


I've not seen it anywhere, but not looked for it. Maybe search online?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you.
> Again Dr. Stemmer said, except for not having cancer, I had the best outlook margins clear no metastasizes. He drained incision again. He is on vacay next week so will see him 7/10.


That sounds very positive- long may it remain so.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You must be getting quite a stock of soap built up with all you've been doing. I asked my friend yesterday if she would like to come & we will make Sorleenas recipe later in the summer when I've tracked down all the ingredients, not sure where to get the lye, I looked in the local grocery store, I know they used to have it & at Walmart & Sobeys. Google says I should be able to get it at Home Hardware so I will look next time I go to Lloydminster


As far as I am aware, lye can be potassium hydroxide or sodium hydroxide, but I don't know which is used in soap making. It used to be extracted from fire ashes soaked in water, and is a strong alkali.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I starting to get a bit but will be participating in a craft sale in the fall at the Winterville Center and want to have plenty. Still contemplating attempting online sales too. Remember though, with the cold process I have to wait 4-6 weeks minimum for it to cure so have to get it made up now for the fall. I was a little disappointed with the Wine & Roses today; smells devine but as it is setting up the color (a pigment) has faded terribly. May just have to call it White Wine & Roses! LOLOL. Such a shame as it initially it was a lovely shade of deep pink. From what I've googled red & pink mica pigments tend to fade. May try it again with using alkanet for coloring. We shall see....at least it still smells wonderful. I'll post a photo once it can be unmolded so you can see the roses on the top....hopefully the mold does well!
> 
> I have 3 folks signed up for the soap making class July 9th; hopefully a few more will. There is a maximum of 8 allowed.
> 
> Oh, I just heard from my friend (former colleague) I've been making jewellery with. Prayers will be appreciated as yesterday she went to ER and had emergency surgery to put a stint in her heart. She had by-pass surgery a few years ago and was feeling some pain and was smart enough to go straight to the ER. Her name is Brenda. Thanks in advance.


Sounds like your soap making is going great guns. If you decide to sell online you'll have quite a little business going there. Good luck with it all.
Sorry to hear about your friend Brenda. Hope all goes well for her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the surgeon took the other drain out today, and Marla is feeling much better since getting her balloons yesterday, he's also very happy with how everything is healing.
> 
> I'm watching a very young Ronnie Howard in "The Music Man". lol He sure was a little cutie.
> My neighbor must think I'm strange, I have so much movie trivia tucked in my brain, lol, I really don't spend everyday of my life watching old movies, but boy it sure sounds like it when I open my mouth. lol
> Now back to catching up with you all, you're keeping a pretty good pace ahead of me.


The Music Man is a fun musical. It's about a town in Iowa and we used to have band festivals every summer with parades, etc. and pay homage to Meredith Wilson who was from a town fairly close to mine. I've seen that movie a 100 times. It's pretty corny. Ronnie Howard was great.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Love the smell and the taste of coffee that is. I find tea so insipid....sometimes it hits the spot but not very often.
> Well, got the house cleaned, gardens cleared, had the house sitter here and showed her how to water. Hope she waters properly! Left her a note too. Sitting with my feet soaking, had considered going for a pedi but decided it was cheaper to sit with my feet in a bucket. Good excuse to catch up with all of you. Now just need to pack, DH already has his suitcase packed, unfortunately DH is catching a cold...I am doctoring him big time and made a pot of chicken broth with lots of onions garlic ginger and turmeric. We had that for lunch and will have the rest for dinner....I actually think my ministrations are working! Thankfully he's a very cooperative man when it comes to supplements.
> Hope those who are going to kap will have a wonderful time. Jeanette, will be thinking of and praying all goes well tomorrow. Same for Sonya when she goes in. And for those still under the weather, hope you all feel better soon. Not sure how much I'll be on here the next couple weeks. TTYL


Have a safe journey and enjoy your time with your family. Hope your ministrations work for DH!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I starting to get a bit but will be participating in a craft sale in the fall at the Winterville Center and want to have plenty. Still contemplating attempting online sales too. Remember though, with the cold process I have to wait 4-6 weeks minimum for it to cure so have to get it made up now for the fall. I was a little disappointed with the Wine & Roses today; smells devine but as it is setting up the color (a pigment) has faded terribly. May just have to call it White Wine & Roses! LOLOL. Such a shame as it initially it was a lovely shade of deep pink. From what I've googled red & pink mica pigments tend to fade. May try it again with using alkanet for coloring. We shall see....at least it still smells wonderful. I'll post a photo once it can be unmolded so you can see the roses on the top....hopefully the mold does well!
> 
> I have 3 folks signed up for the soap making class July 9th; hopefully a few more will. There is a maximum of 8 allowed.
> 
> Oh, I just heard from my friend (former colleague) I've been making jewellery with. Prayers will be appreciated as yesterday she went to ER and had emergency surgery to put a stint in her heart. She had by-pass surgery a few years ago and was feeling some pain and was smart enough to go straight to the ER. Her name is Brenda. Thanks in advance.


Sorry to hear that the colour fadedGwen but I bet the soaps are still lovely , look forward to seeing them once they come out of their moulds , hope you sell everything you make at the craft fair in the autumn 
Hope the stent works well for your friend Brenda , husband has a couple and they seem to being doing a good job of propping up his heart


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> My brother and I went to the Shaw Festival today to see The Magician's Nephew. It was a take off of Narnia. My brother said the review in the paper was excellent. It may have been but it was not to my liking. There were many children in the theatre and I didn't hear a peep out of any of them so I don't suppose they appreciated it either. We left at intermission and wandered the streets of Niagara On
> The Lake. I was amazed at the number of tourists, many from out of the Country. I need to take a day and just wander the streets there. There are so many fascinating things to see. We did stop in at the oldest apothecary shop. It's been there since the early 1800's. Lots of interesting things to see.


Sorry you didn't enjoy the show. Maybe the children were so quiet because they were all enthralled?
I love Niagara on the Lake, such a pretty little town. I remember going there many years ago and wandering the streets. I think we also had lunch there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> We are the same here, barista style coffee is very big over here. Since we do our own at home it is really noticeable when we have the instant kind.


I don't have a coffee machine at home as not having one encourages me to get out and walk. I've just got back after a hard job convincing myself to go out and if I hadn't been promising myself a coffee I just wouldn't have got out. And at the gate I was about to turn the quickest way and thought no go the other way so before I could talk myself out of it I turned the wrong way.
An advantage of coffee is it is nicer out than at home unlike tea which is nicer at home as rarely is boiling water used now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear Marla has a partially collapsed lung , do hope she is better soon


From me too... :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There are tiny tiny pictures of each square that I am enlarging , but they can only be enlarge so far as they then become blurry, I've managed one so far which was an easy one next I'm going to try the one I think is most complicated so fingers crossed


You are amazing... i wouldnt even consider it without a pattern! At this rate you will have it finished in a month or so.... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , the doctors visit went how I expected but just not so quick , I've been having problems with my bowels that were put down to IBS , but it's just been getting worse so went back , now she has put me in for an urgent two week referral for a colonoscopy , oh well the quicker I get the appointment the quicker it will be over with


Well sooner the better, I hope it is an easy fix.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Golly we only got to 10.2c today... BRRR. And it was foggy for the majority of it. Winter is here. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We don't know any more than before that the cancer markers in the blood test are elevated and PCP has recommended a visit to oncologist. That visit is at 2:00 on Wednesday. I've been on the phone with both the PCP's and oncologist's offices to see if tests could be done or redone before Wednesday, but both have said wait until after the exam. In the meantime, I've had the boob pain on the reconstructed side and I'm also having increased instances of some spasms in the esophagus and food not going through until it relaxes. Wednesday can't come soon enough, but I'm sure answers won't come until much later.
> 
> I'm seeing Linda today and she's not coming to KAP due to diverticulitis flare up. Do they recommend going Keto for that also? Thanks for any info.


All the best for Wednesday.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I figured that- think of you every time it comes onto the radio. And Jynx every time Dreamweaver comes on.


 :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm starting my yarn diet on Friday so what have I done but order 7 skeins of yarn from someone in the UK. Beautiful colours- came across her through a friend here. Known her for as long as I've known David and we ran into each other at a yarn fair earlier this year, and are now friends on Facebook as well.
> One day she posted this stunning yarn that had just arrived at her place. It turned out that she had posted a photo of a sunrise her DH had taken from there place. They are living in a small town about an hours drive from Adelaide, where one of my brothers lived for about 30 years. Well Teri the hand dyer painted a yarn in those colours and sent my friend one.
> She has a number of nature colourings and I have often thought how great they would look in yarn so I couldn't resist. So got two of the Strathalbyn Sunrise (one for me and one for my SIL) and one called Tawny Owl for Mum who loves owls. SO one of Mum's presents for the year sorted and an unplanned one for my SIL. But I had to get more for me- and 2 will be a surprise, I told her ones I liked and asked to use that as a guide to send me 2 random ones.
> So other than needed ones for presents or special knits for the kids no more purchases till July next year (well I do have some credit with Melissa my hand dyer friend here who I often post yarn from so I may spend that). But I am rather liking the idea of using up some stash. I have so much lovely stuff to use maybe I can get some used.
> ...


Very pretty colour. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you don't have any plans for the day before the procedure as you need to stay within 5 feet of a biffy at all times???? my DH had one of those several years ago & didn't listen to me, he had to find a tree to hide behind between home & town????????


Oh dear....LOL. I have one every 3 years now and no I wouldnt advise to anywhere outside the house the day and night before....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I love the lime green yarn.
> 
> Kaye, hope Marla's lung clears quickly
> 
> ...


Gee Wizz what a huge jump in temperature! I thought we were bad enough with our sudden changes in the Summer. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Haven't done it yet ????, it might end up a cushion cover , as there is no pattern just tiny pictures of the squares which I'm trying to enlarge to see , I've started with the heart one , easiest first ????


You're braver than I would be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful weather down here, 30c yesterday and likely to be much the same all week. So nice to be able to come down in the morning and open the back door and wander out and feel the warm sun.
> I think all the birds must be suffering from lack of water, I can't remember when we last had any rain. Hosepipe ban before long I'm sure!


And we are having temperatures with little variation this week- only 14c with minimums of 3c. When I post the 9 month point of the Temperature Blanket you will see the cooler temperatures up near the needle. Need to go and take the photo so I can do tomorrows knitting in the morning. In fact maybe I will go and do it now and then post the photo here.
The photo wasn't ready straight away and then got distracted by finding myself some food-Spam! Was meant to get some cooked corned beef and forgot then thought Spam! All becuase of here, sure I wouldn't have remembered it otherwise. Don't mind it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont drink coffee but I would say that a couple of the main brands in supermarket are Nescafe and Moccona. Margaret might be able to elaborate on coffee brands?


Would be for instant. The Moccona is the best for instant coffee. I just get International Roast- it is cheap but David doesn't care and I don't use it so the cheap one I get. If have guest they are given a coffee bag, plunger or perculated if enough people (well if it still works when I find it!). Can't really complain if it doesn't as I picked it up cheap at a church sale in Rayners Land (London) in the late '90s.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My mock orange blossom tree is flowering and the first of my lollies has flowered too


Ooh gorgeous flowers! :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you don't have any plans for the day before the procedure as you need to stay within 5 feet of a biffy at all times???? my DH had one of those several years ago & didn't listen to me, he had to find a tree to hide behind between home & town????????


I'm very grateful that when I had mine I was an inpatient already so close to a toilet and accidents weren't my problem! And given an IV once fasting so dehydration also not a problem


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I love the lime green yarn.
> 
> Kaye, hope Marla's lung clears quickly
> 
> ...


What a huge change. So do you need heating at 13 like we do? Or is just nice


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the sweater. i think the tree of life is a great pattern - i've seen it done on afghans. not quite ready to try that one. great job margaret. --- san


A plus is that most mistakes can be left! After all it is the only one. Although the two sides are mirror images it isn't so obvious that a small mistake shows up. 
The hardest part was working out to use the charts. Once I got used to that it was not all that hard. The Elizabeth Coat on the other hand is in time out as it just keeps going wrong. And if a cable is wrong it is obvious and needs fixing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> not someplace i would willingly move to. is the northern territory heavily populated? --- sam


No.
Less than 250,000 people in the whole territory.

http://www.population.net.au/population-of-northern-territory/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Another great day. Took 2 GS to VBS and they had fun especially outside. Got a call from DH Aide said she was running late, would come when she could get here after taking lunch and walking her dog. She called back 1 hour later to say she had a new client so would only be coming 2 hrs at a time, did I even want her to bother to come. I said come any way I had planned to leave DH for the 4 hrs she would be here. Instead I talked w/ a friend and had her come w/ GC and we all had a play date. Aide was ticked off that kids kept coming and going to the bathroom etc.
> Not my problem. Amazing she was able to get as much done in 2 hrs as she had been doing in 4. She'll come on Friday but, only for 2 hrs of light housekeeping. Really don't need that as much as help w/ personal care with DH. Not coming at all the next week.


She sounds like a complete waste of time! Can you not request someone else?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> All the best for Wednesday.....


Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would gather housing would be expensive. if you lived in the city maybe you wouldn't run into a crocodile. i bet their winters are wonderful and their summers really really hot. --- sam


Darwin weather is lovely this time of the year. But it is very humid and the build up is called the silly season and has a high rate of suicide. As with many tropical areas while it gets hot it doesn't usually get as hot as it does here (but I would prefer here as we don't get as much humidity).
But further south like in Alice Springs the nights are freezing during winter (in a desert).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> right now this is the weather report over KAP weekend. --- sam
> 
> Thursday
> 06/28
> ...


Weather doesn't sound too exciting- but I'm sure that that won't matter with catching up being the important part.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I like the way your yarn diet is going!! :sm23: :sm23:


Well I'm not on it yet! Ordered it so that counts as June not July no matter when it arrives.
But Lincraft have 40% off everything and they had a nice pink I wanted for E. Will I give in and get one if it is 40% off? Haven't seen this marked down at other times so while it doesn't say so may not be 40% off. But $6 for a jumper is good (Cakes yarn like I did for Gs BSJ. Should be able to get one out of the one ball as had a reasonable amount left). But not likely to be near one - yes I will on Saturday! And that is the last day before I start the yarn diet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you.
> Again Dr. Stemmer said, except for not having cancer, I had the best outlook margins clear no metastasizes. He drained incision again. He is on vacay next week so will see him 7/10.


That is certainly good news.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Can't believe how good our weather is just now and it seems to be going to continue for the next wee while! On Sunday DH and I are going to Tarbert, Loch Fyne for a couple of nights to take advantage of the weather. We have a beautiful country and we always say you wouldn't go abroad if you could guarentee this kind of weather, but unfortunately it rarely happens! Going to sit out in the garden for the next hour or so before I pick Luke up from school then take him to swimming lessons and then for a haircut. After that I'm meeting up with friends I used to work with for dinner...TTYL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I can't wait to see it, it will be lovely I'm sure.
> I hope she starts to feel much better soon.


Maryanne still hasn't made it here- but she is feeling better at the moment. Her plan is to come to knitting tomorrow and then come back here with me till Saturday when we are all going into town for breakfast and the Impressionists. The most popular exhibition to ever come to our Art Gallery. While I'm not a great one for art for some reason I like the Impressionists so should be good. But will make sure I have a book as David and Maryanne will take long time and I won't take nearly as long. I suspect Vicky and family may not hang around for too long. Ah I could go to Lincraft as one is walking distance!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your home sounds lovely. So glad you will be able to do reno-s so that you can remain there too.


Pearls Girls said:


> We live in a 1700s cape with an el. It was never built to have W.C.. It had the long room, keeping room & 2 front parlors. It also originally had 3 hearths (only 1 when my DH bought it). There was a fancy Victorian 2 hole out back.
> A section of the long room was made into a small W.C. Now that we live on main floor only, and DH has brain injury.
> In the W.C. you can sit wash hands & soak feet at the same time. We need to expand that etc to have a master suite on 1st floor. DH is no longer able to go up & down stairs, so well open up the house to allow for us to age in place on the 1st floor capable of getting through with a wheel chair etc. The deck will be extended to accommodate a ramp. A shed will be installed 1st to put yard equipment in (from the garage) and the grounds will be organized. Then I can garden and park my car in the garage. I have 3.5 acres around me. :sm01: I lot of the property is ledge & trees, that I have cleaned out and now have Jack in the pulpit, different Hostas, & ferns. I will add more shade loving plants as I go. When the leaves are off the trees I have a view to the harbor.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My brother and I went to the Shaw Festival today to see The Magician's Nephew. It was a take off of Narnia. My brother said the review in the paper was excellent. It may have been but it was not to my liking. There were many children in the theatre and I didn't hear a peep out of any of them so I don't suppose they appreciated it either. We left at intermission and wandered the streets of Niagara On
> The Lake. I was amazed at the number of tourists, many from out of the Country. I need to take a day and just wander the streets there. There are so many fascinating things to see. We did stop in at the oldest apothecary shop. It's been there since the early 1800's. Lots of interesting things to see.


The Magicians Nephew is the prequel to The Lion The Witch and the Wardrobe though it was the 6th written. So while written after most of the other Narnia books it was the first chronologically.

But the rest of the day sound slike it was enjoyable.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's what I was thinking (re the drawing) but I'm usually wrong too!


Swedenme said:


> A new one to start guessing to great , I'm thinking it looks like a bird right now with a little bit of a beak , but I'm usually quite wrong by the time Mathew finishes his drawings , but I do like guessing what it's going to be ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A new one to start guessing to great , I'm thinking it looks like a bird right now with a little bit of a beak , but I'm usually quite wrong by the time Mathew finishes his drawings , but I do like guessing what it's going to be ????


And I thought it looked like a rabbit!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You can use either one but the calculations are different when you run it through a soap calculator to configure the formula. 
I use sodium hydroxide and order it online.


TNS said:


> As far as I am aware, lye can be potassium hydroxide or sodium hydroxide, but I don't know which is used in soap making. It used to be extracted from fire ashes soaked in water, and is a strong alkali.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe be nice to fancy up a guest room that you don't have to make every day


And as the main people to sleep in the guest room are E and G I don't think I'll bother!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, taking on 10 people would have been quite an undertaking for any man but your mom must be an amazing woman to raise all of you on her own


Her comment was that she had no choice so she managed. But yes it was an amazing job.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am in love with this blanket darowil. I may have to attempt this someday.


darowil said:


> And we are having temperatures with little variation this week- only 14c with minimums of 3c. When I post the 9 month point of the Temperature Blanket you will see the cooler temperatures up near the needle. Need to go and take the photo so I can do tomorrows knitting in the morning. In fact maybe I will go and do it now and then post the photo here.
> The photo wasn't ready straight away and then got distracted by finding myself some food-Spam! Was meant to get some cooked corned beef and forgot then thought Spam! All becuase of here, sure I wouldn't have remembered it otherwise. Don't mind it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly we only got to 10.2c today... BRRR. And it was foggy for the majority of it. Winter is here. :sm19:


Not quite as cold as you-13.1 today. But we are sunny during the days. So cold but sunny. Put a load of washing out today and it all dried. Down to 3 again tonight, coldest so far is 3.1. But some cloud tomorrow so the night time temperatures should be a little warmer


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gee Wizz what a huge jump in temperature! I thought we were bad enough with our sudden changes in the Summer. :sm19:


We sure wouldn't have that- after all 13 is a really cold winter day for me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Can't believe how good our weather is just now and it seems to be going to continue for the next wee while! On Sunday DH and I are going to Tarbert, Loch Fyne for a couple of nights to take advantage of the weather. We have a beautiful country and we always say you wouldn't go abroad if you could guarentee this kind of weather, but unfortunately it rarely happens! Going to sit out in the garden for the next hour or so before I pick Luke up from school then take him to swimming lessons and then for a haircut. After that I'm meeting up with friends I used to work with for dinner...TTYL.


Looks perfect weather. Wish I was with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am in love with this blanket darowil. I may have to attempt this someday.


Next photo will be the final one in 3 months time! Where has that time gone?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Caught up for the first time all week!
And now I might head of to bed soon. As it is 10pm not worth starting anything else.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am in love with this blanket darowil. I may have to attempt this someday.


As long as you do a bit everyday it isn't demanding. If you miss too many days it can become a burden for a while. But with garter stitch it is so easy to knit. If I was doing one for a girl or woman I would probably do a garter chevron. But I would sure consider doing another one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have you ever notice how when you plan to start a yarn diet everything seems to go on sale???? Or maybe I just notice it then. ,m


darowil said:


> Well I'm not on it yet! Ordered it so that counts as June not July no matter when it arrives.
> But Lincraft have 40% off everything and they had a nice pink I wanted for E. Will I give in and get one if it is 40% off? Haven't seen this marked down at other times so while it doesn't say so may not be 40% off. But $6 for a jumper is good (Cakes yarn like I did for Gs BSJ. Should be able to get one out of the one ball as had a reasonable amount left). But not likely to be near one - yes I will on Saturday! And that is the last day before I start the yarn diet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have you ever notice how when you plan to start a yarn diet everything seems to go on sale???? Or maybe I just notice it then. ,m


The real test will be in July when the diet starts. I'll probably get lots of irresistible offers Sunday which I will have to resist! The friend who put onto the lady in the UK has been on one this year and has managed well. Used present money to get stuff for herself and some for presents for others. I think I will be OK as well- and I really do hope to use up some of lovely parts of my stash.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> My Amy left last Monday. I was able to walk half a mile on desert with Maya this morning. See surgeon this morning,
> 
> Have fun. Sorry you missed Bill's solo but sounds like other performance was fun.


I find that is amazing that you went for half a mile walking with Maya. I know that is good medicine for you with taking in the beauty. The air must be so fresh there too. What was the temperature?? I notice the visit with the doctor went really well. So thankful for that. YAY!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks perfect weather. Wish I was with you.


As do I!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been over 12 years.


Keeping you in prayer today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the surgeon took the other drain out today, and Marla is feeling much better since getting her balloons yesterday, he's also very happy with how everything is healing.
> 
> I'm watching a very young Ronnie Howard in "The Music Man". lol He sure was a little cutie.
> My neighbor must think I'm strange, I have so much movie trivia tucked in my brain, lol, I really don't spend everyday of my life watching old movies, but boy it sure sounds like it when I open my mouth. lol
> Now back to catching up with you all, you're keeping a pretty good pace ahead of me.


Good to hear the last drain is out and Marla is doing better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I really think you need to find a different care giver, this one seems like she only want to come at her convenience & do what she wants, doesn't seem right, I would be raising hell with her employer


I agree.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend told me to take CO Q10 with the cholesterol meds & you won't get the aches & pains, & I've had none since doing that.
> I will have to look at my Vit D, I think it must be D3 ãs that's what the blood test is for & mine was low normal


Hmm. Dad took the CO W10 but I don't know what for. Wish his heart Dr was still here. He moved to Arizona years ago. He would go out of his way to explain things, and was open to listening to suggestions that my DB had regarding dad's meds, ect after researching it. Some he agreed with, and if there was something he didn't know about he researched it and discussed it the next visit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And we are having temperatures with little variation this week- only 14c with minimums of 3c. When I post the 9 month point of the Temperature Blanket you will see the cooler temperatures up near the needle. Need to go and take the photo so I can do tomorrows knitting in the morning. In fact maybe I will go and do it now and then post the photo here.
> The photo wasn't ready straight away and then got distracted by finding myself some food-Spam! Was meant to get some cooked corned beef and forgot then thought Spam! All becuase of here, sure I wouldn't have remembered it otherwise. Don't mind it


Wow! I really like it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Can't believe how good our weather is just now and it seems to be going to continue for the next wee while! On Sunday DH and I are going to Tarbert, Loch Fyne for a couple of nights to take advantage of the weather. We have a beautiful country and we always say you wouldn't go abroad if you could guarentee this kind of weather, but unfortunately it rarely happens! Going to sit out in the garden for the next hour or so before I pick Luke up from school then take him to swimming lessons and then for a haircut. After that I'm meeting up with friends I used to work with for dinner...TTYL.


Enjoy your great weather! It's raining here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Instant coffee is still common here- but more and more people don't drink it. It is David's choice when he goes for coffee. At home I usually use a plunger or a coffee bag. Not sure when I last had instant here!


No. One really uses instant here anymore. My mom used to always drink instant.
Here when people are out & about they stop at Tim Hortons, (we don't ãs DH doesn't like their coffee) there are always line ups at the drive through


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly we only got to 10.2c today... BRRR. And it was foggy for the majority of it. Winter is here. :sm19:


I don't think you would survive here????????check out the lows for our "summer" evenings????????
https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/sk-56_metric_e.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a huge change. So do you need heating at 13 like we do? Or is just nice


The house is very well insulated so the heat never came on, just felt a little cool after being so hot the few days before. It was so dreary yesterday, this morning the sun is shining but it's still cool & a wild wind. I think I will still go to the garden as the GKs come tomorrow until Sunday so I won't get much chance to get things done & we are to take off next week on the Harley trip if the weather is OK. Usually we just go where the weather is best but this year they want to go to southern Alberta & Saskatchewan so will have to wait in the weather


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> No.
> Less than 250,000 people in the whole territory.
> 
> http://www.population.net.au/population-of-northern-territory/


I read your link & was reading about farming, it says me the exports is trepan. When I look that up it says it a bore hole in a persons skull. Do you know what they mean?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Can't believe how good our weather is just now and it seems to be going to continue for the next wee while! On Sunday DH and I are going to Tarbert, Loch Fyne for a couple of nights to take advantage of the weather. We have a beautiful country and we always say you wouldn't go abroad if you could guarentee this kind of weather, but unfortunately it rarely happens! Going to sit out in the garden for the next hour or so before I pick Luke up from school then take him to swimming lessons and then for a haircut. After that I'm meeting up with friends I used to work with for dinner...TTYL.


That looks much like our forcast for the next few days but we have thundershowers in the mix too.

Hope it stays nice for your travels


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I thought it looked like a rabbit!


Me too


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kehinkle said:


> Luckily the desserts weren't very big and we shared. They weren't the humongous slices you get at chain restaurants. Main course was a small salad, a cup of gazpacho and a small crab cake for me and two crab cakes and a salad for DD2. Didn't eat the rest of the day. Wasn't hungry until this morning.
> 
> Went up to Cabelas today plus some clothes shopping. Ate at an Italian place for lunch (3:00). Had three tiny lamb chops, rissota, gazpacho and shared an appetizer with DD2. Not hungry so won't eat tonight. We also walked around the candy store, Sam's and WalMart afterwards.
> 
> ...


We seldom eat out as it is too much hassle now with DH. When we do I figure out what we are eating and make it at home. So, we have a very eclectic food menu. Could be, Indian, American, Italian, Mexican, french etc. Plain or fancy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Can't believe how good our weather is just now and it seems to be going to continue for the next wee while! On Sunday DH and I are going to Tarbert, Loch Fyne for a couple of nights to take advantage of the weather. We have a beautiful country and we always say you wouldn't go abroad if you could guarentee this kind of weather, but unfortunately it rarely happens! Going to sit out in the garden for the next hour or so before I pick Luke up from school then take him to swimming lessons and then for a haircut. After that I'm meeting up with friends I used to work with for dinner...TTYL.


Glad you are getting some nice weather Kate ,hope you have a nice few days away 
We have been up at 29 c since Sunday and supposedly like you it's going to last


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie, I found a reference to trepan or trepat to a grape. I wonder if it’s vineyards as a crop reference?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking just like you sonja - has he ever drawn a bird? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> A new one to start guessing to great , I'm thinking it looks like a bird right now with a little bit of a beak , but I'm usually quite wrong by the time Mathew finishes his drawings , but I do like guessing what it's going to be ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just taking a quick break from cleaning soaping area and kitchen and unmolded the Wine & Roses soap. It ended up settling in a very light pink which is fine but I am less than satisfied with the mold. I expected more definition of the roses on top so may not use again. Anyway, here it is now resting for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to do more stuff...TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your temperatire blanlet - is it showing morning high and evening low? --- sam



darowil said:


> And we are having temperatures with little variation this week- only 14c with minimums of 3c. When I post the 9 month point of the Temperature Blanket you will see the cooler temperatures up near the needle. Need to go and take the photo so I can do tomorrows knitting in the morning. In fact maybe I will go and do it now and then post the photo here.
> The photo wasn't ready straight away and then got distracted by finding myself some food-Spam! Was meant to get some cooked corned beef and forgot then thought Spam! All becuase of here, sure I wouldn't have remembered it otherwise. Don't mind it


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I'm not on it yet! Ordered it so that counts as June not July no matter when it arrives.
> But Lincraft have 40% off everything and they had a nice pink I wanted for E. Will I give in and get one if it is 40% off? Haven't seen this marked down at other times so while it doesn't say so may not be 40% off. But $6 for a jumper is good (Cakes yarn like I did for Gs BSJ. Should be able to get one out of the one ball as had a reasonable amount left). But not likely to be near one - yes I will on Saturday! And that is the last day before I start the yarn diet.


Do you operate the 'just in time' system then? :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Her comment was that she had no choice so she managed. But yes it was an amazing job.


I admire her. The same with my Mom.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have you ever notice how when you plan to start a yarn diet everything seems to go on sale???? Or maybe I just notice it then. ,m


It's just like any diet...cheesecake anyone?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Keeping you in prayer today.


Thanks, Tami. I'm running all the errands for KAP today so I'm treating it like any other day.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Can't believe how good our weather is just now and it seems to be going to continue for the next wee while! On Sunday DH and I are going to Tarbert, Loch Fyne for a couple of nights to take advantage of the weather. We have a beautiful country and we always say you wouldn't go abroad if you could guarentee this kind of weather, but unfortunately it rarely happens! Going to sit out in the garden for the next hour or so before I pick Luke up from school then take him to swimming lessons and then for a haircut. After that I'm meeting up with friends I used to work with for dinner...TTYL.


Yes, it's a really good forecast here too. I'm hoping the mist will keep the garden from frying, but have been watering the tubs in the evenings.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No. One really uses instant here anymore. My mom used to always drink instant.
> Here when people are out & about they stop at Tim Hortons, (we don't ãs DH doesn't like their coffee) there are always line ups at the drive through


Ask PurpleFi about Timmy's bits!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I find that is amazing that you went for half a mile walking with Maya. I know that is good medicine for you with taking in the beauty. The air must be so fresh there too. What was the temperature?? I notice the visit with the doctor went really well. So thankful for that. YAY!!!


Walk truly delightful. Temp 78F. As noted visit with Dr. good, he drained incision. Unfortunately he is busy and visit took over an hour which tired me and I didn't go to sangha. Also cap came off spiked edge cut tongue so had to dress and have Al take me to drugstore at 8 p.m. got wax which I molded over tooth. Rough night but finally about 4 a.m. when reshaping was spike came off. Slept til 8:30. Have appt with dentist 8:50 a.m. tomorrow. I'm really doing well, just no reserve so any little thing exhausts me. Shall rest today. Though hope to either knit or play dulcimer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's great that the change in meds is working so far and great that you had a good nights sleep.


 :sm24: The progress is slow, but it is such a difference when you've had real sleep, even though not as long as the body really needs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And we are having temperatures with little variation this week- only 14c with minimums of 3c. When I post the 9 month point of the Temperature Blanket you will see the cooler temperatures up near the needle. Need to go and take the photo so I can do tomorrows knitting in the morning. In fact maybe I will go and do it now and then post the photo here.
> The photo wasn't ready straight away and then got distracted by finding myself some food-Spam! Was meant to get some cooked corned beef and forgot then thought Spam! All becuase of here, sure I wouldn't have remembered it otherwise. Don't mind it


That looks like a lot of blanket! It is an interesting concept. Our colours would be very blue today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A plus is that most mistakes can be left! After all it is the only one. Although the two sides are mirror images it isn't so obvious that a small mistake shows up.
> The hardest part was working out to use the charts. Once I got used to that it was not all that hard. The Elizabeth Coat on the other hand is in time out as it just keeps going wrong. And if a cable is wrong it is obvious and needs fixing.


Thinking of wrong cables, I noticed the other day, after I had finally got the red Gansey dry, and was wearing it that I have one cable twisted the opposite way- that certainly will not be undone to correct it!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

It seems her super visor does not want to talk to me. She sends word through the caregiver. She has called VA and told them she can no longer provide services that we need. A rude company in all respects. We will be OK w/o that kind of help. I will certainly be less stressed, as not knowing if she is coming or not or when she is leaving. We don't need unreliability and rudeness.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Walk truly delightful. Temp 78F. As noted visit with Dr. good, he drained incision. Unfortunately he is busy and visit took over an hour which tired me and I didn't go to sangha. Also cap came off spiked edge cut tongue so had to dress and have Al take me to drugstore at 8 p.m. got wax which I molded over tooth. Rough night but finally about 4 a.m. when reshaping was spike came off. Slept til 8:30. Have appt with dentist 8:50 a.m. tomorrow. I'm really doing well, just no reserve so any little thing exhausts me. Shall rest today. Though hope to either knit or play dulcimer.


Waiting around is always more tiring than doing something! I'm sorry you had to drain your reserves. And any change in the mouth seems to make your tongue want to keep exploring it so I can sympathise with you over the rough night. Hope your batteries are quickly recharged. {{{{{gentle hugs}}}}}


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of wrong cables, I noticed the other day, after I had finally got the red Gansey dry, and was wearing it that I have one cable twisted the opposite way- that certainly will not be undone to correct it!


And you will probably be the only person aware of it!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> It seems her super visor does not want to talk to me. She sends word through the caregiver. She has called VA and told them she can no longer provide services that we need. A rude company in all respects. We will be OK w/o that kind of help. I will certainly be less stressed, as not knowing if she is coming or not or when she is leaving. We don't need unreliability and rudeness.


That does not sound at all satisfactory :sm25:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Bonnie, I found a reference to trepan or trepat to a grape. I wonder if it's vineyards as a crop reference?


That sounds reasonable with their climate. Thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's just like any diet...cheesecake anyone?


I like your thinking????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Tami. I'm running all the errands for KAP today so I'm treating it like any other day.


????????that all goes well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ask PurpleFi about Timmy's bits!


Does she like them? My niece used to tell my sister it was time for her to have Tim's coffe ãs she NEEDED a Tim bit ????????. For those not familiar, Tim Bits are like donut holes, bite sized donuts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Walk truly delightful. Temp 78F. As noted visit with Dr. good, he drained incision. Unfortunately he is busy and visit took over an hour which tired me and I didn't go to sangha. Also cap came off spiked edge cut tongue so had to dress and have Al take me to drugstore at 8 p.m. got wax which I molded over tooth. Rough night but finally about 4 a.m. when reshaping was spike came off. Slept til 8:30. Have appt with dentist 8:50 a.m. tomorrow. I'm really doing well, just no reserve so any little thing exhausts me. Shall rest today. Though hope to either knit or play dulcimer.


Take it easy on yourself, I think you are doing amazingly well for somsoon after major surgery. Good you can get into the dentist quickly,anything sharp in the mouth is so irritating


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of wrong cables, I noticed the other day, after I had finally got the red Gansey dry, and was wearing it that I have one cable twisted the opposite way- that certainly will not be undone to correct it!


You are probably the only person who would ever notice unless entered in some competition

I hope I can manage not to trust one the wrong way on my current project, it has a complicated braid down the sleeves. I hope I can get it to look good.

https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It seems her super visor does not want to talk to me. She sends word through the caregiver. She has called VA and told them she can no longer provide services that we need. A rude company in all respects. We will be OK w/o that kind of help. I will certainly be less stressed, as not knowing if she is coming or not or when she is leaving. We don't need unreliability and rudeness.


I hope you can find someone from a more reliable service, that one sounds like a real gong show????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I agree.


I have none now they quit. They can not provide what I need. I don't want to make up needs that do not exist, to keep them happy. I need help getting him bathed & dressed. That company could only do 11-1, 4 days a week. That is way too late to get started @ noon. That wastes a whole morning. I want to take him places.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have none now they quit. They can not provide what I need. I don't want to make up needs that do not exist, to keep them happy. I need help getting him bathed & dressed. That company could only do 11-1, 4 days a week. That is way too late to get started @ noon. That wastes a whole morning. I want to take him places.


Do you have to use specific companies to get help from the VA? Hope you find a solution.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have decided to take the GKs to the Ukrainian Hertitage Village on Friday, I think they will enjoy it. We are planning to meet DHs cousin & his GS, he's the same age as GD, that live in Edmonton there so should be fun. We took our sons when they were young & they liked it & there's been more added & lots of improvements since then

https://ukrainianvillage.ca/

Tomorrow night we are invited to a BBQ in Lloydminster as the GD of another cousin is graduating tomorrow. Hard to believe the next generation is getting so grown up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lin, thank you. I’m going to play Sleeping Beauty today!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you for encouragement.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Lin, thank you. I'm going to play Sleeping Beauty today!


Wasn't she waken by a kiss from a handsome prince?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are probably the only person who would ever notice unless entered in some competition
> 
> I hope I can manage not to trust one the wrong way on my current project, it has a complicated braid down the sleeves. I hope I can get it to look good.
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


That is a gorgeous sweater, Bonnie. Love it! What color will it be?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are probably the only person who would ever notice unless entered in some competition
> 
> I hope I can manage not to trust one the wrong way on my current project, it has a complicated braid down the sleeves. I hope I can get it to look good.
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


I've just finished a sweater with a very similar cable neckline. The cable is fine but I'm not happy with the way the sleeves are set in, gives a very strange shoulder fit. I think it will be headed for the charity shop very soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does she like them? My niece used to tell my sister it was time for her to have Tim's coffe ãs she NEEDED a Tim bit ????????. For those not familiar, Tim Bits are like donut holes, bite sized donuts


I think so. She took great delight in letting people know she'd had Timmy's bits.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The oncologist says not to be alarmed at tge elevated numbers. I had more blood drawn and the tests will be redone with esukts on Monday. All is good, I believe.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The oncologist says not to be alarmed at tge elevated numbers. I had more blood drawn and the tests will be redone with esukts on Monday. All is good, I believe.


Sure sounds good! Have a great weekend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> That is a gorgeous sweater, Bonnie. Love it! What color will it be?


Purple, I'm using Knit picks shine sport, it's cotton & modal


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I've just finished a sweater with a very similar cable neckline. The cable is fine but I'm not happy with the way the sleeves are set in, gives a very strange shoulder fit. I think it will be headed for the charity shop very soon.


Oh, no, all that work to go to the charity shop


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, good news!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sure sounds good! Have a great weekend.


Thank you. It will be good to see everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, good news!


It sure is.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The oncologist says not to be alarmed at tge elevated numbers. I had more blood drawn and the tests will be redone with esukts on Monday. All is good, I believe.


That is good news Jeanette now you can relax and enjoy your weekend


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????friends of mine named their son & when the grandma looked at the name after he was already registered she said didn't you realize his initials are SOB????
> 
> We have so many Russian-Ukrainian-Polish people here I don't have much trouble with them but some of the Aboriginal names are quite a challenge????


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just taking a quick break from cleaning soaping area and kitchen and unmolded the Wine & Roses soap. It ended up settling in a very light pink which is fine but I am less than satisfied with the mold. I expected more definition of the roses on top so may not use again. Anyway, here it is now resting for 4-6 weeks.


They look lovely Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of wrong cables, I noticed the other day, after I had finally got the red Gansey dry, and was wearing it that I have one cable twisted the opposite way- that certainly will not be undone to correct it!


Oops , dont think I would correct it either


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are probably the only person who would ever notice unless entered in some competition
> 
> I hope I can manage not to trust one the wrong way on my current project, it has a complicated braid down the sleeves. I hope I can get it to look good.
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


It's a lovely pattern Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have decided to take the GKs to the Ukrainian Hertitage Village on Friday, I think they will enjoy it. We are planning to meet DHs cousin & his GS, he's the same age as GD, that live in Edmonton there so should be fun. We took our sons when they were young & they liked it & there's been more added & lots of improvements since then
> 
> https://ukrainianvillage.ca/
> 
> Tomorrow night we are invited to a BBQ in Lloydminster as the GD of another cousin is graduating tomorrow. Hard to believe the next generation is getting so grown up.


That looks like Beamish that is not far from us


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I've just finished a sweater with a very similar cable neckline. The cable is fine but I'm not happy with the way the sleeves are set in, gives a very strange shoulder fit. I think it will be headed for the charity shop very soon.


Oh no , can you not frog and change the arms or reuse the yarn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Both of which might work! But we are so used to Sam being the Wren. Do you recall when he had to use another name? it was a while ago!


Lol

You know, I did think of it recently, now I can't grab hold of what it was, something with his name though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The benefits of the walking are showing already, plus I got rid of the loo booster seat- my knees are better for being flexed more regularly.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The oncologist says not to be alarmed at tge elevated numbers. I had more blood drawn and the tests will be redone with esukts on Monday. All is good, I believe.


Great news!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Jeanette now you can relax and enjoy your weekend


Yes, time to celebrate!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pattern Bonnie


Bonnie7591 said:


> You are probably the only person who would ever notice unless entered in some competition
> 
> I hope I can manage not to trust one the wrong way on my current project, it has a complicated braid down the sleeves. I hope I can get it to look good.
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like good news. Will keep the prayers coming as they redo the tests.


RookieRetiree said:


> The oncologist says not to be alarmed at tge elevated numbers. I had more blood drawn and the tests will be redone with esukts on Monday. All is good, I believe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just taking a quick break from cleaning soaping area and kitchen and unmolded the Wine & Roses soap. It ended up settling in a very light pink which is fine but I am less than satisfied with the mold. I expected more definition of the roses on top so may not use again. Anyway, here it is now resting for 4-6 weeks.


They look gorgeous in the photo. Sorry they are disappointing in person and it would have truly been beautiful if they had done it right.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are disappointed with the mold definition, would suggest you could invest in an inexpensive molddlers kit meant for modelling clay and pottery and gently hand carve better definition of the roses. Time consuming...perhaps but ultimately satisfying in the final product!

Applaude your efforts!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Luckily the desserts weren't very big and we shared. They weren't the humongous slices you get at chain restaurants. Main course was a small salad, a cup of gazpacho and a small crab cake for me and two crab cakes and a salad for DD2. Didn't eat the rest of the day. Wasn't hungry until this morning.
> 
> Went up to Cabelas today plus some clothes shopping. Ate at an Italian place for lunch (3:00). Had three tiny lamb chops, rissota, gazpacho and shared an appetizer with DD2. Not hungry so won't eat tonight. We also walked around the candy store, Sam's and WalMart afterwards.
> 
> ...


Those meals sound great.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good to me. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just taking a quick break from cleaning soaping area and kitchen and unmolded the Wine & Roses soap. It ended up settling in a very light pink which is fine but I am less than satisfied with the mold. I expected more definition of the roses on top so may not use again. Anyway, here it is now resting for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A new one to start guessing to great , I'm thinking it looks like a bird right now with a little bit of a beak , but I'm usually quite wrong by the time Mathew finishes his drawings , but I do like guessing what it's going to be ????


I thought the same.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> And we are having temperatures with little variation this week- only 14c with minimums of 3c. When I post the 9 month point of the Temperature Blanket you will see the cooler temperatures up near the needle. Need to go and take the photo so I can do tomorrows knitting in the morning. In fact maybe I will go and do it now and then post the photo here.
> The photo wasn't ready straight away and then got distracted by finding myself some food-Spam! Was meant to get some cooked corned beef and forgot then thought Spam! All becuase of here, sure I wouldn't have remembered it otherwise. Don't mind it


Lovely blanket.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely sweater - you will do great. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> You are probably the only person who would ever notice unless entered in some competition
> 
> I hope I can manage not to trust one the wrong way on my current project, it has a complicated braid down the sleeves. I hope I can get it to look good.
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to be so fun. wish i could go also. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We have decided to take the GKs to the Ukrainian Hertitage Village on Friday, I think they will enjoy it. We are planning to meet DHs cousin & his GS, he's the same age as GD, that live in Edmonton there so should be fun. We took our sons when they were young & they liked it & there's been more added & lots of improvements since then
> 
> https://ukrainianvillage.ca/
> 
> Tomorrow night we are invited to a BBQ in Lloydminster as the GD of another cousin is graduating tomorrow. Hard to believe the next generation is getting so grown up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news jeanette - good news. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The oncologist says not to be alarmed at tge elevated numbers. I had more blood drawn and the tests will be redone with esukts on Monday. All is good, I believe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did i use a different avatar name? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Lol
> 
> You know, I did think of it recently, now I can't grab hold of what it was, something with his name though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Next photo will be the final one in 3 months time! Where has that time gone?


I wanted to start Block #4 for the Gradient Lapghan but my gauge is off. She recommends using 4.5mm needles. The finished square is to be 12 x 12". I am using 3-1/2 mm and the gauge is really off. It is much bigger than it should be. The swatch calls for 20 sts and 28 rows. The 20 sts works out fine but the 28 rows is too short. So frustrating.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to see you today wendyacz - hope you are having a great day. what are you knitting now? --- sam



wendyacz said:


> Sorry to hear you are disappointed with the mold definition, would suggest you could invest in an inexpensive molddlers kit meant for modelling clay and pottery and gently hand carve better definition of the roses. Time consuming...perhaps but ultimately satisfying in the final product!
> 
> Applaude your efforts!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The oncologist says not to be alarmed at tge elevated numbers. I had more blood drawn and the tests will be redone with esukts on Monday. All is good, I believe.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I went to see a play this afternoon called The Birds and The Bees. It was hilarious. The patrons were kept in stitches. It's always great to have a good belly laugh.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy and i were to go out for lunch at noon - about fifteen minutes before she was to be here i started to throw up. heidi quickly emailed on her cell phone - kathy read it and said that was fine. i really hated not going out - was looking forward to it. i laid down and took a three hour nape. had some oatmeal a while ago and feel fine. i was glad i was home and not in the middle of the restaurant. 

is anyone coming thursday? --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like good news. Will keep the prayers coming as they redo the tests.


According to her, the numbers would have to jump by a significant amount for anything further to be done. She says, yes the #'s are elevated over the normal range, but with everything else being good, she says the # would have to be another 20 points above where they are now to be significant. So, I'm doubtful that will happen. I go to the PCP again in October to get Rx renewals, so the plan right now is to redo them at that time also.

As for the pain in the left breast, she said to get new more supportive bras!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> And you will probably be the only person aware of it!


Possibly- it would be pretty obvious to a sharp eyed knitter! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are probably the only person who would ever notice unless entered in some competition
> 
> I hope I can manage not to trust one the wrong way on my current project, it has a complicated braid down the sleeves. I hope I can get it to look good.
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


I sure you will be able to get it looking great, Bonnie! Nice design!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's the menu for our Chicago-theme meal on Friday night catered by the Chicago KAP contingent. The meal on Saturday will be our traditional cookout with every one bringing pot luck dishes to share.

These items (plus deep dish pizza) are very popular in this area. There are bragging wars among many of the establishments. I've included some website addresses if you're curious about the history of these items.

I sure wish we could be part of Star Trek and "beam" everyone there to join us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oops , dont think I would correct it either


Far too much to unpick! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol
> 
> You know, I did think of it recently, now I can't grab hold of what it was, something with his name though.


I think he called himself Preston- I know that is part of his email.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great news!


Sure is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what did i use a different avatar name? --- sam


I forget the circumstances, but you were unable to log on as 'the wren'.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

FYI for anyone coming to the KAP from the east on the Ohio turnpike. The junction of Ohio 66 and US 6 is closed due to culvert installation. There are detour signs directing you to St Rt 108. If you are traveling the turnpike (I80 West), take the Wauseon exit (St Rt 108) south thru Wauseon to US 24. Then west to St Rt 66 in Defiance. Sorry, don’t remember the exit numbers. Coming from the west, take the Bryan exit (St Rt 15) to US 24.

Hope this helps. 

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> kathy and i were to go out for lunch at noon - about fifteen minutes before she was to be here i started to throw up. heidi quickly emailed on her cell phone - kathy read it and said that was fine. i really hated not going out - was looking forward to it. i laid down and took a three hour nape. had some oatmeal a while ago and feel fine. i was glad i was home and not in the middle of the restaurant.
> 
> is anyone coming thursday? --- sam


Sorry to hear that, Sam. Hope you are fully recovered.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for opening and news of Zoe. I miss her.
> Kate, thank you for summary.
> Well shall check myself for bedsores! But resting much of day.


So very sorry that I was unaware of your situation until last week when I spoke with another KP member.
Many healing thoughts headed your way. I know what you are going through as my youngest daughter had mastectomy and reconstruction all at once. Keep on resting. It will get better but seems like forever. Try to walk around house a little so as not to lose muscle mass. I know you will get walking when you can. Hugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I know. I haven't been on all year... There are some reasons but we'll not discuss them right now. Is there anyone going to Defiance that will arrive early and would be able to pick me up tomorrow somewhere in the 4 PM area? That is the only flight I can get and don't know of a local way to get to hotel 42 mile away. I know it is a long shot, but thought I would give it a try. (I will check this site for an hour or two and then throw in the towel.) Pretty sure I am going to be here at home and hate that I won't get to catch up, as this will probably be the last one I will be able to attend. Hugs to all.

So sorry to see so many going through such struggles. I know this group makes it a little easier to have a safe place to land but still difficult. I think of you all the time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Walk truly delightful. Temp 78F. As noted visit with Dr. good, he drained incision. Unfortunately he is busy and visit took over an hour which tired me and I didn't go to sangha. Also cap came off spiked edge cut tongue so had to dress and have Al take me to drugstore at 8 p.m. got wax which I molded over tooth. Rough night but finally about 4 a.m. when reshaping was spike came off. Slept til 8:30. Have appt with dentist 8:50 a.m. tomorrow. I'm really doing well, just no reserve so any little thing exhausts me. Shall rest today. Though hope to either knit or play dulcimer.


Oh no, the last thing you need is a dental problem. Sounds like you are maintaining a good attitude and I would never have thought of going to get wax to cover the sharp edge. Good thing to know. It will be great to have that taken care of.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know. I haven't been on all year... There are some reasons but we'll not discuss them right now. Is there anyone going to Defiance that will arrive early and would be able to pick me up tomorrow somewhere in the 4 PM area? That is the only flight I can get and don't know of a local way to get to hotel 42 mile away. I know it is a long shot, but thought I would give it a try. (I will check this site for an hour or two and then throw in the towel.) Pretty sure I am going to be here at home and hate that I won't get to catch up, as this will probably be the last one I will be able to attend. Hugs to all.
> 
> So sorry to see so many going through such struggles. I know this group makes it a little easier to have a safe place to land but still difficult. I think of you all the time.


I sure hope you can find transportation. I know there will be people willing to get you. Kathy/Kehinkle helped out LondonGirl and Purplefi when they were here but I don't know if you have a way of getting hold of her??? Jeanette, if she is still in the area has picked up people. Hope someone sees this on time but if you can, try and get hold of someone by phone. Have loads of fun. I will miss seeing everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a nice day yesterday. My friend called and asked me to pick her up so I ended up in a mad rush to get out of here on time to go to her sister's house where she was staying. Was on the road for 4 hrs. yesterday but it was so worth it. We always have so much to discuss that we feel like we have only touched the surface of everything. I had spent part of the morning on here so had planned it down to the minute when I would start getting ready and then I got that call at the last minute and frantically got ready to leave. Even so I was only 10 minutes late and that includes about 3 confusing times of getting a little lost, getting gas and pulling the wrong lever on the car and not being able to open or close the hood and it was loose. Fortunately there was a lady at the station with the same car and she helped me. I couldn't imagine the hood popping up with me going 70mph on the highway. Then there was construction on the highway but the weather was fantastic, the setting great, and being with my friend was the best part. The Spa was the perfect place for lunch. I only had a few hours sleep as DH had 2 more things going on in the Jazz Festival, so another late night and early morning. Today was a fabulous brunch at this couple's house. They love music and invite musicians to their home each year. She is a gourmet cook and really makes it a wonderful time for the musicians to visit. There are non-musicians too who love music. Now time on the couch to just rest up and then I have to get the house ready for company. Hugs and Love to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, the director of the Scottish band is here at the Jazz Festival. Bill got to see him. He is going to be playing a lot of golf while here. Sad to say it will probably be winter weather when we are coming again because of DH's schedule. :sm19: :sm03:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So very sorry that I was unaware of your situation until last week when I spoke with another KP member.
> Many healing thoughts headed your way. I know what you are going through as my youngest daughter had mastectomy and reconstruction all at once. Keep on resting. It will get better but seems like forever. Try to walk around house a little so as not to lose muscle mass. I know you will get walking when you can. Hugs.


Good to see you, Jynx.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> kathy and i were to go out for lunch at noon - about fifteen minutes before she was to be here i started to throw up. heidi quickly emailed on her cell phone - kathy read it and said that was fine. i really hated not going out - was looking forward to it. i laid down and took a three hour nape. had some oatmeal a while ago and feel fine. i was glad i was home and not in the middle of the restaurant.
> 
> is anyone coming thursday? --- sam


Bob and I are leaving here tomorrow morning between 7:30 and 8:00. Should be there sometime around 6 or so.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When you go into user list, you can search by location.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-list?location=Defiance


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Very cute, can't see much of the piny but I love the colors..... just heard from DD that she s expecting a boy! She wants another blanket, so that will be my take along project when we go to Toronto. Hopefully it won't be too hot or humid to knit there.


Congrats!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but why did i do that? preston is not in my email. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think he called himself Preston- I know that is part of his email.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where is your plane landing - toledo or ft wayne? or detroit? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I know. I haven't been on all year... There are some reasons but we'll not discuss them right now. Is there anyone going to Defiance that will arrive early and would be able to pick me up tomorrow somewhere in the 4 PM area? That is the only flight I can get and don't know of a local way to get to hotel 42 mile away. I know it is a long shot, but thought I would give it a try. (I will check this site for an hour or two and then throw in the towel.) Pretty sure I am going to be here at home and hate that I won't get to catch up, as this will probably be the last one I will be able to attend. Hugs to all.
> 
> So sorry to see so many going through such struggles. I know this group makes it a little easier to have a safe place to land but still difficult. I think of you all the time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Bob and I are leaving here tomorrow morning between 7:30 and 8:00. Should be there sometime around 6 or so.


We'll wait for you for dinner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was shown how to find the X in the cable and count the rows, but it's been a while.


It does take practice, and it always takes me a while to figure it out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Been by the farm numerous times but never been able to stop. Shipshewana is nice. My DD2 and I went to Valparaiso, IN today and ate at the Spanish restaurant, Don Quitjote. Fabulous place. The coowner/ chef came out several times to ask how we liked the food. My DD2 had crab cakes and salad and I had gazpacho with salad. After we ate appetizers of meatballs, chorizo, potatoes in tomato sauce, grilled mushrooms with garlic, a potato/onion omelet, fresh bread and garlic butter. We then had desserts. Yeah, several. Chocolate mouse, flan, a delicious lime frozen pie and a dessert she calls milk dessert. A piece of pound cake in a milk custard. The owner makes all desserts in house. Brought home a piece of blueberry cake and apple cake. Owner sent out a cheese plate then plates with Spanish French toast and a small glass of their port. Not one to drink port, it was very good. Felt very well taken care of there, from waitstaff to owner. After that we went to the Albanese candy store in Merrillville. Gummies galore! It was a nice outing and we will definitely go back even if it is a 3 hour drive.
> 
> Have fun at the farm and in Shipshewana.


That sounds lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope the balloons work. I've never heard of doing that to reinflate the lungs. Wishing her a speedy recovery. Tell her hello, please.


Thank you, they are working, she feels much better now and is keeping it up for another 5 days or so, just to be on the safe side. 
I certainly will tell her. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are indeed masses of crocodiles around the Northern Territory!


They said that they make the American Alligator look like a fish stick. :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How did this happen? Keeping her in my prayers.


It can happen after surgery if you aren't breathing properly, she wasn't moving around much, so she wasn't making her lungs work. 
She's much much better now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kaye Jo, Praying for Marla.


Thank you, thinks are going much better now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> but why did i do that? preston is not in my email. --- sam


I trolled through the postings from "Preston" from July through September, 2012 to see if there was any mention of why the change in name, but couldn't find anything except you were having major computer problems. It was fun reading the posts from people we don't see very often these days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Yep. And humid weather. I have never been, too hot for me and I dont want a holiday with crocodiles. LOL


Lol! I'm with you on that!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear Marla has a partially collapsed lung , do hope she is better soon


It sounds like it's reinflating with no problem, she just has to keep using the balloon for a few more days to make it work harder.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know. I haven't been on all year... There are some reasons but we'll not discuss them right now. Is there anyone going to Defiance that will arrive early and would be able to pick me up tomorrow somewhere in the 4 PM area? That is the only flight I can get and don't know of a local way to get to hotel 42 mile away. I know it is a long shot, but thought I would give it a try. (I will check this site for an hour or two and then throw in the towel.) Pretty sure I am going to be here at home and hate that I won't get to catch up, as this will probably be the last one I will be able to attend. Hugs to all.
> 
> So sorry to see so many going through such struggles. I know this group makes it a little easier to have a safe place to land but still difficult. I think of you all the time.


So nice to hear from you after all this time. I hope you enjoy your visit with the TP'ers in Defiance. I wish I could be there too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So very sorry that I was unaware of your situation until last week when I spoke with another KP member.
> Many healing thoughts headed your way. I know what you are going through as my youngest daughter had mastectomy and reconstruction all at once. Keep on resting. It will get better but seems like forever. Try to walk around house a little so as not to lose muscle mass. I know you will get walking when you can. Hugs.


Jynx, so happy to see your post. Actually walked 1/2 mile with Maya yesterday. She probably did 2 miles! I had bilateral mastectomy 6/11. At 76 will not be having reconstruction. I hope you can catch a ride as I'm sure everyone will be overjoyed (no pun intended) to see you. Wishing you well. How are the kitties?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, the last thing you need is a dental problem. Sounds like you are maintaining a good attitude and I would never have thought of going to get wax to cover the sharp edge. Good thing to know. It will be great to have that taken care of.


Tooth better today, no sharp edges. Hope he can just glue cap back on and I don't have to have grinding.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just taking a quick break from cleaning soaping area and kitchen and unmolded the Wine & Roses soap. It ended up settling in a very light pink which is fine but I am less than satisfied with the mold. I expected more definition of the roses on top so may not use again. Anyway, here it is now resting for 4-6 weeks.


That's what we all want, a 4-6 week rest like the soap LOL
Lovely looking, Gwen.
How about Rose (with the accent over the e) like the very light wine. It's gaining in popularity again as they have stopped the sweet rose as was popular in the 70's and 80's. Very dry and nice now.
Australia makes some good ones, as does Washington State. And I just read about fantastic wine from the Michigan penninsula (that spelling is wrong I know, but my Android tablet will not allow me to have spell check and an external keyboard). And a couple of good ones apparently from the end of Lake Erie in Ohio. How odd.
Don't know what triggered that sideways story. Anyway the soap looks luscious!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I could not keep up with your busy schedule. Glad you had lovely lunch with friend. Also I admire that you play hostess so much. Takes a great deal of energy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, 4-6 weeks rest......in good health by the ocean sounds incredible. Forced rest from surgery getting old! Spoke to 2 steps today and told them I hope to visit early September. One thing shocking news “you have cancer” does is put new priorities. I want to visit while I still am able to!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are probably the only person who would ever notice unless entered in some competition
> 
> I hope I can manage not to trust one the wrong way on my current project, it has a complicated braid down the sleeves. I hope I can get it to look good.
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


That looks pretty complicated. . .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, just having a cuppa and sit down on the couch for a bit. I have a pot of soup cooking for tonight. Its been VERY cold here this morning... only 3c still at 11am!! Oh my Gawwd! And very foggy, it has just lifted at 12.30 and it's now a sunny 5.6c :sm06: We do not do these temperatures here...this is not good. Bonnie I was frozen! 

I had to go out in it this morning to the doctor, I have had a cold for the past few days (my turn) and been coughing a bit so just wanted to get checked before it is the weekend and I cant see the doctor I want. Anyway he has given me a script for antibiotics to get only if I get worse as I may be able to fight it off myself at this stage. Now to see how everyone on here is...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> The real test will be in July when the diet starts. I'll probably get lots of irresistible offers Sunday which I will have to resist! The friend who put onto the lady in the UK has been on one this year and has managed well. Used present money to get stuff for herself and some for presents for others. I think I will be OK as well- and I really do hope to use up some of lovely parts of my stash.


Mine has been on for about a year now...I'm having to really think about what to make with what yarn I have. Next up is a fabric diet!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have decided to take the GKs to the Ukrainian Hertitage Village on Friday, I think they will enjoy it. We are planning to meet DHs cousin & his GS, he's the same age as GD, that live in Edmonton there so should be fun. We took our sons when they were young & they liked it & there's been more added & lots of improvements since then
> 
> https://ukrainianvillage.ca/
> 
> Tomorrow night we are invited to a BBQ in Lloydminster as the GD of another cousin is graduating tomorrow. Hard to believe the next generation is getting so grown up.


This sounds very interesting as I did Living History costumed for a Museum in VT.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> kathy and i were to go out for lunch at noon - about fifteen minutes before she was to be here i started to throw up. heidi quickly emailed on her cell phone - kathy read it and said that was fine. i really hated not going out - was looking forward to it. i laid down and took a three hour nape. had some oatmeal a while ago and feel fine. i was glad i was home and not in the middle of the restaurant.
> 
> is anyone coming thursday? --- sam


Sorry you were sick and missed lunch. Hope you're feeling fine for the weekend!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great news, Jeanette!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> As far as I am aware, lye can be potassium hydroxide or sodium hydroxide, but I don't know which is used in soap making. It used to be extracted from fire ashes soaked in water, and is a strong alkali.


I use sodium hydroxide, too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think you would survive here????????check out the lows for our "summer" evenings????????
> https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/sk-56_metric_e.html


Ha, piece of cake for me just now...LOL. We are down to 5c or less at nights. But I would only cope in your "summer" though, no way in your Winter...but I would love to for just a couple of days to experience it all.....lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> kathy and i were to go out for lunch at noon - about fifteen minutes before she was to be here i started to throw up. heidi quickly emailed on her cell phone - kathy read it and said that was fine. i really hated not going out - was looking forward to it. i laid down and took a three hour nape. had some oatmeal a while ago and feel fine. i was glad i was home and not in the middle of the restaurant.
> 
> is anyone coming thursday? --- sam


Too bad you had to miss lunch but hope you are feeling good enough for KAP


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> but why did i do that? preston is not in my email. --- sam


I don't recall what it was, but I think it was because of computer problems, and it wasn't for long.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read your link & was reading about farming, it says me the exports is trepan. When I look that up it says it a bore hole in a persons skull. Do you know what they mean?


 :sm06: :sm06: Good heavens, I had a look and did a bit of detective work on Google... it would be trepang with a g. Learnt something new as well, never heard of it...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Makassan_contact_with_Australia


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie, nice sweater.

Jynx, good to hear from you.

Continued healing thoughts for folks who need them. Hugs and blessings to all. Wish I could be there this weekend, too. Everyone enjoy (I know I don't have to tell y'all that!).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> That looks pretty complicated. . .


Actually it's not too bad, a lot of stocking stitch between the cables


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: :sm06: Good heavens, I had a look and did a bit of detective work on Google... it would be trepang with a g. Learnt something new as well, never heard of it...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Makassan_contact_with_Australia


I can't imagine eating something like that. Thanks for the info


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jynx, I hope you find someone who can give you a ride. If not, could you rent a car?

Jeanette, I’m glad you didn’t get any bad news from the doctor but doesn’t sound like he was too helpful with the cramping????????

Daralene, I’m glad you had a good visit with your friend

Kaye, good to hear Marla’s lung is improving


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually it's not too bad, a lot of stocking stitch between the cables


I was thinking the cable would be hard figuring where you are going and when. . . I know stockinette is easy. Maybe you can memorize steps?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Tami. I'm running all the errands for KAP today so I'm treating it like any other day.


I should be in Defiance by 2:30-3:00, depending on what time I leave. If you need me to do anything when I get there, let me know.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The oncologist says not to be alarmed at tge elevated numbers. I had more blood drawn and the tests will be redone with esukts on Monday. All is good, I believe.


Good news. :sm11:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Walk truly delightful. Temp 78F. As noted visit with Dr. good, he drained incision. Unfortunately he is busy and visit took over an hour which tired me and I didn't go to sangha. Also cap came off spiked edge cut tongue so had to dress and have Al take me to drugstore at 8 p.m. got wax which I molded over tooth. Rough night but finally about 4 a.m. when reshaping was spike came off. Slept til 8:30. Have appt with dentist 8:50 a.m. tomorrow. I'm really doing well, just no reserve so any little thing exhausts me. Shall rest today. Though hope to either knit or play dulcimer.


I am so sorry you lost the cap and the sharp tooth cut your tongue. Glad you have an appointment for it tomorrow. So glad you are doing so well after surgery. Rest as much as you need to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have none now they quit. They can not provide what I need. I don't want to make up needs that do not exist, to keep them happy. I need help getting him bathed & dressed. That company could only do 11-1, 4 days a week. That is way too late to get started @ noon. That wastes a whole morning. I want to take him places.


That just is not acceptable. I hope you can find another company that can provide the care needed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, Thank you, wish I could slip into your RV and go to KAP!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, praying you feel well and can enjoy KAP.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The oncologist says not to be alarmed at tge elevated numbers. I had more blood drawn and the tests will be redone with esukts on Monday. All is good, I believe.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know. I haven't been on all year... There are some reasons but we'll not discuss them right now. Is there anyone going to Defiance that will arrive early and would be able to pick me up tomorrow somewhere in the 4 PM area? That is the only flight I can get and don't know of a local way to get to hotel 42 mile away. I know it is a long shot, but thought I would give it a try. (I will check this site for an hour or two and then throw in the towel.) Pretty sure I am going to be here at home and hate that I won't get to catch up, as this will probably be the last one I will be able to attend. Hugs to all.
> 
> So sorry to see so many going through such struggles. I know this group makes it a little easier to have a safe place to land but still difficult. I think of you all the time.


Hi there, welcome back and we have missed you too. I hope you will be able to post with us more often again sometime soon.

Also hope that you will be able to join in at the KAP. :sm11:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> kathy and i were to go out for lunch at noon - about fifteen minutes before she was to be here i started to throw up. heidi quickly emailed on her cell phone - kathy read it and said that was fine. i really hated not going out - was looking forward to it. i laid down and took a three hour nape. had some oatmeal a while ago and feel fine. i was glad i was home and not in the middle of the restaurant.
> 
> is anyone coming thursday? --- sam


I am. I am booked at the Super 8. I will go to knit group for about an hour, before driving out. I think Lael and Janet are also coming Thursday. Once I get checked in, I will come see you, if you feel up to it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> According to her, the numbers would have to jump by a significant amount for anything further to be done. She says, yes the #'s are elevated over the normal range, but with everything else being good, she says the # would have to be another 20 points above where they are now to be significant. So, I'm doubtful that will happen. I go to the PCP again in October to get Rx renewals, so the plan right now is to redo them at that time also.
> 
> As for the pain in the left breast, she said to get new more supportive bras!


When I was having so much pain in the right breast, several years ago, I was told absolutely NO caffeine, no decaf, no chocolate for 3 months. I can tell when I start indulging too much, as I get the pain back. Was told it was extreme fluctuation of hormones.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the menu for our Chicago-theme meal on Friday night catered by the Chicago KAP contingent. The meal on Saturday will be our traditional cookout with every one bringing pot luck dishes to share.
> 
> These items (plus deep dish pizza) are very popular in this area. There are bragging wars among many of the establishments. I've included some website addresses if you're curious about the history of these items.
> 
> I sure wish we could be part of Star Trek and "beam" everyone there to join us.


Sounds good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> FYI for anyone coming to the KAP from the east on the Ohio turnpike. The junction of Ohio 66 and US 6 is closed due to culvert installation. There are detour signs directing you to St Rt 108. If you are traveling the turnpike (I80 West), take the Wauseon exit (St Rt 108) south thru Wauseon to US 24. Then west to St Rt 66 in Defiance. Sorry, don't remember the exit numbers. Coming from the west, take the Bryan exit (St Rt 15) to US 24.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kathy


Thanks, Kathy. I will be taking US 6 all the way. I could take the Turnpike, but would rather not pay the toll. I have always taken 6. It's an easy drive, just not 70mph!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So very sorry that I was unaware of your situation until last week when I spoke with another KP member.
> Many healing thoughts headed your way. I know what you are going through as my youngest daughter had mastectomy and reconstruction all at once. Keep on resting. It will get better but seems like forever. Try to walk around house a little so as not to lose muscle mass. I know you will get walking when you can. Hugs.


Nice to see you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know. I haven't been on all year... There are some reasons but we'll not discuss them right now. Is there anyone going to Defiance that will arrive early and would be able to pick me up tomorrow somewhere in the 4 PM area? That is the only flight I can get and don't know of a local way to get to hotel 42 mile away. I know it is a long shot, but thought I would give it a try. (I will check this site for an hour or two and then throw in the towel.) Pretty sure I am going to be here at home and hate that I won't get to catch up, as this will probably be the last one I will be able to attend. Hugs to all.
> 
> So sorry to see so many going through such struggles. I know this group makes it a little easier to have a safe place to land but still difficult. I think of you all the time.


What airport? I am going Thursday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, they are working, she feels much better now and is keeping it up for another 5 days or so, just to be on the safe side.
> I certainly will tell her. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just having a cuppa and sit down on the couch for a bit. I have a pot of soup cooking for tonight. Its been VERY cold here this morning... only 3c still at 11am!! Oh my Gawwd! And very foggy, it has just lifted at 12.30 and it's now a sunny 5.6c :sm06: We do not do these temperatures here...this is not good. Bonnie I was frozen!
> 
> I had to go out in it this morning to the doctor, I have had a cold for the past few days (my turn) and been coughing a bit so just wanted to get checked before it is the weekend and I cant see the doctor I want. Anyway he has given me a script for antibiotics to get only if I get worse as I may be able to fight it off myself at this stage. Now to see how everyone on here is...


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, Thank you, wish I could slip into your RV and go to KAP!


I wish you could, too!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Safe travels to all going to Defiance, and Sam, I hope you are feeling OK. I know you will all have a wonderful weekend together. Your menu sure looks good!????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm starting my yarn diet on Friday so what have I done but order 7 skeins of yarn from someone in the UK. Beautiful colours- came across her through a friend here. Known her for as long as I've known David and we ran into each other at a yarn fair earlier this year, and are now friends on Facebook as well.
> One day she posted this stunning yarn that had just arrived at her place. It turned out that she had posted a photo of a sunrise her DH had taken from there place. They are living in a small town about an hours drive from Adelaide, where one of my brothers lived for about 30 years. Well Teri the hand dyer painted a yarn in those colours and sent my friend one.
> She has a number of nature colourings and I have often thought how great they would look in yarn so I couldn't resist. So got two of the Strathalbyn Sunrise (one for me and one for my SIL) and one called Tawny Owl for Mum who loves owls. SO one of Mum's presents for the year sorted and an unplanned one for my SIL. But I had to get more for me- and 2 will be a surprise, I told her ones I liked and asked to use that as a guide to send me 2 random ones.
> So other than needed ones for presents or special knits for the kids no more purchases till July next year (well I do have some credit with Melissa my hand dyer friend here who I often post yarn from so I may spend that). But I am rather liking the idea of using up some stash. I have so much lovely stuff to use maybe I can get some used.
> ...


Oh wow!! Her yarns are gorgeous, so to order, do you just message her? I'm not ordering anything at least not for a month, my yarn diet hasn't been very successful. lolol
Love the green, it will look lovely on E.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I love the lime green yarn.
> 
> Kaye, hope Marla's lung clears quickly
> 
> ...


Thank you, it is. Lol, the surgeon said he'd never heard of using a balloon for it before, but if it was working, go with it. 
Wow, and the 55 probably feels much better than the 80 depending on humidity. They are saying 102f here tomorrow. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My mock orange blossom tree is flowering and the first of my lollies has flowered too


So pretty! 
Love the red, wow, it's like lipstick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We don't know any more than before that the cancer markers in the blood test are elevated and PCP has recommended a visit to oncologist. That visit is at 2:00 on Wednesday. I've been on the phone with both the PCP's and oncologist's offices to see if tests could be done or redone before Wednesday, but both have said wait until after the exam. In the meantime, I've had the boob pain on the reconstructed side and I'm also having increased instances of some spasms in the esophagus and food not going through until it relaxes. Wednesday can't come soon enough, but I'm sure answers won't come until much later.
> 
> I'm seeing Linda today and she's not coming to KAP due to diverticulitis flare up. Do they recommend going Keto for that also? Thanks for any info.


Hoping that all went well today, keeping everything crossed and prayers that I'll read that all is better than suspected. 
HUGS!!
I sure hope that the diverticulitis flare passes quickly, does not sound pleasant.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I figured that- think of you every time it comes onto the radio. And Jynx every time Dreamweaver comes on.


LOL!! Me too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I did too when I got home and read the instructions she gave me , wondering why I need an urgent referral , but I'm not going to worry about something that might never happen


Yes, best not to borrow trouble. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It does doesn't it? Maybe we should start calling you hairnet :sm02:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Doctor thinks I might have Diverticulitis but wants to rule out anything else


Yuck, but better than some other things, so if that's it, then not horrid.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, you all are so far ahead of me, I decided to start at page 101 and work backwards to page 76, goodness, we are chatty this week. lol That's not a bad thing. 

I have most of the stuff for Yellowstone packed up, still need to do clothes, but as I wear daily the ones I'm taking, that will wait. 

Off to Cheyenne tomorrow morning, Jennie has an appointment with the Naturopath, Marla decided she wants to get out of the house, so is going with for the ride. We'll stop at the natural foods store real quick so I can pick up eggs for the trip, and Albertsons for a loaf of bread, but otherwise it will be a quick trip in and out. 
Okay, I'm off to read a bit more before bed. 
Sending prayers up for all in need of them and hugs to everyone. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks, Kathy. I will be taking US 6 all the way. I could take the Turnpike, but would rather not pay the toll. I have always taken 6. It's an easy drive, just not 70mph!


You can take the county road just before 66. Don't know what the number is, though. It's one mile east of 66. You go up a couple miles and go west one mile and you are on 66.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know. I haven't been on all year... There are some reasons but we'll not discuss them right now. Is there anyone going to Defiance that will arrive early and would be able to pick me up tomorrow somewhere in the 4 PM area? That is the only flight I can get and don't know of a local way to get to hotel 42 mile away. I know it is a long shot, but thought I would give it a try. (I will check this site for an hour or two and then throw in the towel.) Pretty sure I am going to be here at home and hate that I won't get to catch up, as this will probably be the last one I will be able to attend. Hugs to all.
> 
> So sorry to see so many going through such struggles. I know this group makes it a little easier to have a safe place to land but still difficult. I think of you all the time.


Hi Jynx!!! You've been sorely missed, but I know you have plenty going on, hopefully you'll make it to KAP even though I won't be there, I'll be there next year for sure. I'm sure that someone will be able to arrange to pick you up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what did i use a different avatar name? --- sam


I think it wasn't letting you log in, so you changed your name so it would let you. It was back when a few people had issues with getting locked out and having to do a new avatar name.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> kathy and i were to go out for lunch at noon - about fifteen minutes before she was to be here i started to throw up. heidi quickly emailed on her cell phone - kathy read it and said that was fine. i really hated not going out - was looking forward to it. i laid down and took a three hour nape. had some oatmeal a while ago and feel fine. i was glad i was home and not in the middle of the restaurant.
> 
> is anyone coming thursday? --- sam


I sure hope you are feeling much better, but good idea to stay home under the circumstances.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> According to her, the numbers would have to jump by a significant amount for anything further to be done. She says, yes the #'s are elevated over the normal range, but with everything else being good, she says the # would have to be another 20 points above where they are now to be significant. So, I'm doubtful that will happen. I go to the PCP again in October to get Rx renewals, so the plan right now is to redo them at that time also.
> 
> As for the pain in the left breast, she said to get new more supportive bras!


Great news!

LOL! Shopping spree!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think he called himself Preston- I know that is part of his email.


Yes! That's it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, hopefully I'll catch up tomorrow when I get home. 
Sweet dreams. I'm to page 93 backwards so that I remember where I am. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have none now they quit. They can not provide what I need. I don't want to make up needs that do not exist, to keep them happy. I need help getting him bathed & dressed. That company could only do 11-1, 4 days a week. That is way too late to get started @ noon. That wastes a whole morning. I want to take him places.


Well, they certainly don't have the care of their clients as upmost importance, onward and upward and good riddance to bad rubbish, well, they probably aren't rubbish, but their attitude and rudeness are. 
Hopefully there is a much better company that will provide the what you need with a much better attitude and dependability. 
Being rid of her though, must reduce a bit of stress, and she really didn't reduce you workload any.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just having a cuppa and sit down on the couch for a bit. I have a pot of soup cooking for tonight. Its been VERY cold here this morning... only 3c still at 11am!! Oh my Gawwd! And very foggy, it has just lifted at 12.30 and it's now a sunny 5.6c :sm06: We do not do these temperatures here...this is not good. Bonnie I was frozen!
> 
> I had to go out in it this morning to the doctor, I have had a cold for the past few days (my turn) and been coughing a bit so just wanted to get checked before it is the weekend and I cant see the doctor I want. Anyway he has given me a script for antibiotics to get only if I get worse as I may be able to fight it off myself at this stage. Now to see how everyone on here is...


Sorry to hear it's your turn to get the cold Cathy hope you feel better soon , how are the little ones are they all better now ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hope you all have a fantastic time at KAP especially Kathy (Kehinkle) as it's your birthday , hoping you have a wonderful day
Happy birthday ????????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> where is your plane landing - toledo or ft wayne? or detroit? --- sam


I was listed on plane for today (Wed.) but plans changed so I lost that spot. Now I can't get into Chicago, all oversold, even though Jackie had offered a ride down to Ohio. Earlier this evening I could get into Ft. Wayne but was not sure if I could get to Defiance. Hotel said no shuttle, bus, etc. Now that Kathy Hinckle and Tami have both reached out to me, it is much to late at night to call daughter to list me so doubt the spots will still be open in the morning and there was only one spot on the plane getting in around 10 PM so know it will be gone as well. I could maybe, but doubtful, get out on the Fri. one and get in around 4 but don't want anyone coming over in the midst of the action and the planes tend to be fuller on Friday with people going out of town for the week-end. American doesn't fly to Toledo direct and I thought Detroit too long a haul to ask for a lift. I will check in AM, but think the stars are aligned for me to stay in Texas. I now have a better sense of the geography and will know who, when and where to call earlier and plan better. With only 2 flights a day into Fort Wayne, it is hard to fly standby. Chicago usually works well for me but the bad weather must have the planes not quite back on schedule.

Funny, we had planned to be in IL last Friday for a class reunion, WI for a car race last week-end and then ferry over to MI this week and Gerry was going to drive me down but too much going on with DD#2 doing a play, us keeping the "big white dog" while the kids were in Italy. The kitties were not pleased and are sticking to me like glue now that "that thing" is no longer in THEIR house. Good thing we didn't do it. Gerry probably could not have gotten home out of Chicago. With the 4th of July being mid-week, it probably isn't the best time to get around this next week either. I will be with you all in spirit regardless. Hope your weather is better than ours. It is HOT and HUMID here.

Glad your stomach has settled, Sam. Maybe just some anticipation nerves. I find sucking on hard candy/mints helps keep mine under control when a little upset.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tooth better today, no sharp edges. Hope he can just glue cap back on and I don't have to have grinding.


I hope that too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No. One really uses instant here anymore. My mom used to always drink instant.
> Here when people are out & about they stop at Tim Hortons, (we don't ãs DH doesn't like their coffee) there are always line ups at the drive through


Anyone who tried to sell cups of instant coffee would get nowhere. Our church still provides instant coffee on Sunday mornings-do use the best brand of it though so OK for a free coffee chatting to others. And places like Guild use instant as well. Basically most places where people make their own drinks use instant.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I should be in Defiance by 2:30-3:00, depending on what time I leave. If you need me to do anything when I get there, let me know.


Thanks for the offer. Dawn and I are meeting her aunt and uncle from Ft. Wayne for lunch in Shipshewana and then will be on our way to Defiance after that. I imagine we'll be there about the same time at Bob and Paula.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, Thank you, wish I could slip into your RV and go to KAP!


I sure wish that too. Would be nice to give you a gentle hug in person.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think you would survive here????????check out the lows for our "summer" evenings????????
> https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/sk-56_metric_e.html


Well at least all your maximums are higher than ours and your minimums higher than ours :sm01: Maximums 14-18 and minimums 3-9.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> When I was having so much pain in the right breast, several years ago, I was told absolutely NO caffeine, no decaf, no chocolate for 3 months. I can tell when I start indulging too much, as I get the pain back. Was told it was extreme fluctuation of hormones.


That's good to know. I have been having more coffee, so I'll cut back on that and see what happens.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds good!


When I printed it out I saw that I hadn't included everything so here's a revised one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The house is very well insulated so the heat never came on, just felt a little cool after being so hot the few days before. It was so dreary yesterday, this morning the sun is shining but it's still cool & a wild wind. I think I will still go to the garden as the GKs come tomorrow until Sunday so I won't get much chance to get things done & we are to take off next week on the Harley trip if the weather is OK. Usually we just go where the weather is best but this year they want to go to southern Alberta & Saskatchewan so will have to wait in the weather


So instead of the weather determining where you go it is determining when you go. Hopefully it will co-operate so you can go when you want.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great news!
> 
> LOL! Shopping spree!


When she told me the ones she wants me to get, I was amazed at the price. Not as fun as some other things would be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read your link & was reading about farming, it says me the exports is trepan. When I look that up it says it a bore hole in a persons skull. Do you know what they mean?


No idea. Tried a google from here thinking maybe it would give an Australian answer but just the same as you. Though also linked to mining but I think with drilling so maybe something to do with mining? Guess though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Bonnie, I found a reference to trepan or trepat to a grape. I wonder if it's vineyards as a crop reference?


Climate wouldn't be right I think. And too humid so fungal diseases would be an issue.

Correct- https://www.wine-searcher.com/regions-northern+territory


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just taking a quick break from cleaning soaping area and kitchen and unmolded the Wine & Roses soap. It ended up settling in a very light pink which is fine but I am less than satisfied with the mold. I expected more definition of the roses on top so may not use again. Anyway, here it is now resting for 4-6 weeks.


The roses aren't very clear are they? Does it still smell as nice? A nice delicate colour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> your temperatire blanlet - is it showing morning high and evening low? --- sam


Daily high and daily low. With the lightest colours being the minimum. So I am now using as my main colour for maximums a colour that got a lot of use as a minimum (on my 3rd 200gm ball for the Aquarium).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Do you operate the 'just in time' system then? :sm23: :sm24:


Yes indeed- just checked and the yarn I would like to get is only $6. So I will see. But only tomorrow or Saturday as won't be getting it after that!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, it's a really good forecast here too. I'm hoping the mist will keep the garden from frying, but have been watering the tubs in the evenings.


Your weather looks lovely as well.
Sonyas is getting a bit warm for the UK.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ask PurpleFi about Timmy's bits!


I'm not sure I want to know about Timmy's bits :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of wrong cables, I noticed the other day, after I had finally got the red Gansey dry, and was wearing it that I have one cable twisted the opposite way- that certainly will not be undone to correct it!


No I agree that it needs to stay


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It seems her super visor does not want to talk to me. She sends word through the caregiver. She has called VA and told them she can no longer provide services that we need. A rude company in all respects. We will be OK w/o that kind of help. I will certainly be less stressed, as not knowing if she is coming or not or when she is leaving. We don't need unreliability and rudeness.


The help is meant to help not add to the stress you are dealing with so not having come doesn't sound like it will be a huge loss. Hopefully you can find help from other source that will be a help.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The oncologist says not to be alarmed at tge elevated numbers. I had more blood drawn and the tests will be redone with esukts on Monday. All is good, I believe.


That sounds promising. More fingers crossed until Monday.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, all that work to go to the charity shop


I think the only way I would ever wear it is on a freezing cold day under a coat, it's knit with 100% merino wool so can keep someone warm.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no , can you not frog and change the arms or reuse the yarn


I've already frogged the first sweater and reused this yarn. I can't bear the though of doing it all again!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are probably the only person who would ever notice unless entered in some competition
> 
> I hope I can manage not to trust one the wrong way on my current project, it has a complicated braid down the sleeves. I hope I can get it to look good.
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


That is a smart looking jumper


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have decided to take the GKs to the Ukrainian Hertitage Village on Friday, I think they will enjoy it. We are planning to meet DHs cousin & his GS, he's the same age as GD, that live in Edmonton there so should be fun. We took our sons when they were young & they liked it & there's been more added & lots of improvements since then
> 
> https://ukrainianvillage.ca/
> 
> Tomorrow night we are invited to a BBQ in Lloydminster as the GD of another cousin is graduating tomorrow. Hard to believe the next generation is getting so grown up.


That looks like it should be fun and educational at the same time. Do you have a large Ukrainian population-well of Ukrainian descent?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Lin, thank you. I'm going to play Sleeping Beauty today!


Sounds good- don't forget the apple first.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The oncologist says not to be alarmed at tge elevated numbers. I had more blood drawn and the tests will be redone with esukts on Monday. All is good, I believe.


Sounds really encouraging Rookie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what did i use a different avatar name? --- sam


preston? or similar.

I see Julie said the same. I have no idea how I remembered that! Had been thinking I vaguely remembered him having another one for a while but no idea what when it came just like that. Isn't memory a strange thing?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wanted to start Block #4 for the Gradient Lapghan but my gauge is off. She recommends using 4.5mm needles. The finished square is to be 12 x 12". I am using 3-1/2 mm and the gauge is really off. It is much bigger than it should be. The swatch calls for 20 sts and 28 rows. The 20 sts works out fine but the 28 rows is too short. So frustrating.


Thats the hassle with squares- both gauges need to be right and can't always be done. Can you add a bit extra? Will blocking it stretch it longer?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> kathy and i were to go out for lunch at noon - about fifteen minutes before she was to be here i started to throw up. heidi quickly emailed on her cell phone - kathy read it and said that was fine. i really hated not going out - was looking forward to it. i laid down and took a three hour nape. had some oatmeal a while ago and feel fine. i was glad i was home and not in the middle of the restaurant.
> 
> is anyone coming thursday? --- sam


Hope it was just a short lived thing and that it doesn't cause problems for you over the weekend.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> kathy and i were to go out for lunch at noon - about fifteen minutes before she was to be here i started to throw up. heidi quickly emailed on her cell phone - kathy read it and said that was fine. i really hated not going out - was looking forward to it. i laid down and took a three hour nape. had some oatmeal a while ago and feel fine. i was glad i was home and not in the middle of the restaurant.
> 
> is anyone coming thursday? --- sam


Sorry you missed your lunch Sam. Hope you're feeling better now and will be all fit and well to enjoy your weekend visitors.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the menu for our Chicago-theme meal on Friday night catered by the Chicago KAP contingent. The meal on Saturday will be our traditional cookout with every one bringing pot luck dishes to share.
> 
> These items (plus deep dish pizza) are very popular in this area. There are bragging wars among many of the establishments. I've included some website addresses if you're curious about the history of these items.
> 
> I sure wish we could be part of Star Trek and "beam" everyone there to join us.


I would love to be beamed there thats for sure.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Your weather looks lovely as well.
> Sonyas is getting a bit warm for the UK.


Definitely a bit warm but I won't complain , got all the windows and doors open so it's not to bad inside during the day , but a bit to hot and uncomfortable at night, had to get the fans out


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know. I haven't been on all year... There are some reasons but we'll not discuss them right now. Is there anyone going to Defiance that will arrive early and would be able to pick me up tomorrow somewhere in the 4 PM area? That is the only flight I can get and don't know of a local way to get to hotel 42 mile away. I know it is a long shot, but thought I would give it a try. (I will check this site for an hour or two and then throw in the towel.) Pretty sure I am going to be here at home and hate that I won't get to catch up, as this will probably be the last one I will be able to attend. Hugs to all.
> 
> So sorry to see so many going through such struggles. I know this group makes it a little easier to have a safe place to land but still difficult. I think of you all the time.


Hope someone has been able to help you out.
And that your reasons for likely not making another one are good reasons.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear it's your turn to get the cold Cathy hope you feel better soon , how are the little ones are they all better now ?


So far so good with them as far as I know.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I've already frogged the first sweater and reused this yarn. I can't bear the though of doing it all again!


Oops no don't think you would want to use the yarn again


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just having a cuppa and sit down on the couch for a bit. I have a pot of soup cooking for tonight. Its been VERY cold here this morning... only 3c still at 11am!! Oh my Gawwd! And very foggy, it has just lifted at 12.30 and it's now a sunny 5.6c :sm06: We do not do these temperatures here...this is not good. Bonnie I was frozen!
> 
> I had to go out in it this morning to the doctor, I have had a cold for the past few days (my turn) and been coughing a bit so just wanted to get checked before it is the weekend and I cant see the doctor I want. Anyway he has given me a script for antibiotics to get only if I get worse as I may be able to fight it off myself at this stage. Now to see how everyone on here is...


Hope you can recover without needing to take the antibiotics.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine has been on for about a year now...I'm having to really think about what to make with what yarn I have. Next up is a fabric diet!


Does that mean you have made a good impact on your stash?
My knitting group today didn't seem too sure that I would stick to it. But I think I will be OK- once I have decided to do something then I can normally do it. Not if I just convince myself that I should do it. But I can tell the difference and this is one I am committed to so should do OK.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ha, piece of cake for me just now...LOL. We are down to 5c or less at nights. But I would only cope in your "summer" though, no way in your Winter...but I would love to for just a couple of days to experience it all.....lol


Same here- maybe we can go together :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Same here- maybe we can go together :sm02:


I wish! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: :sm06: Good heavens, I had a look and did a bit of detective work on Google... it would be trepang with a g. Learnt something new as well, never heard of it...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Makassan_contact_with_Australia


Would you believe I said Oh. Maryanne said what. Someone said something about trepang on the TP I told her. They are sea cucumbers aren't they she said? Now how did she know that I wanted to know but that she didn't know!
But the Makassans I did know about. And even after reading about the trepanging it doesn't ring any bells.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oops no don't think you would want to use the yarn again


Lovely yarn, lovely colour but obviously not meant for me. :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Would you believe I said Oh. Maryanne said what. Someone said something about trepang on the TP I told her. They are sea cucumbers aren't they she said? Now how did she know that I wanted to know but that she didn't know!
> But the Makassans I did know about. And even after reading about the trepanging it doesn't ring any bells.


Well done Maryanne. :sm24: Dont think I have even heard of sea cucumbers at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow!! Her yarns are gorgeous, so to order, do you just message her? I'm not ordering anything at least not for a month, my yarn diet hasn't been very successful. lolol
> Love the green, it will look lovely on E.


Yes I just messaged her. We are friends-don't know if you can message without being a friend? I guess if she relies on that to sell then you must be able to. :sm01: 
Today's knitting group are eagerly awaiting the arrival of my yarns as well as a number of them also loved the colours. So different to what I have seen from others.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it is. Lol, the surgeon said he'd never heard of using a balloon for it before, but if it was working, go with it.
> Wow, and the 55 probably feels much better than the 80 depending on humidity. They are saying 102f here tomorrow. :sm19:


I had never heard of it either. Guess it could force the air out from between the pleura which is what causes a collapsed lung.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, you all are so far ahead of me, I decided to start at page 101 and work backwards to page 76, goodness, we are chatty this week. lol That's not a bad thing.
> 
> I have most of the stuff for Yellowstone packed up, still need to do clothes, but as I wear daily the ones I'm taking, that will wait.
> 
> ...


What will Marla do while you are away?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you all have a fantastic time at KAP especially Kathy (Kehinkle) as it's your birthday , hoping you have a wonderful day
> Happy birthday ????????????


Happy Birthday Kathy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When I printed it out I saw that I hadn't included everything so here's a revised one.


And what are giardiniera? Sounds like a tummy bug you don't want


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I've already frogged the first sweater and reused this yarn. I can't bear the though of doing it all again!


Clearly that yarn doesn't want you wearing it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done Maryanne. :sm24: Dont think I have even heard of sea cucumbers at all.


I've heard the name sea cucumbers but had no idea they were edible let alone harvested.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Possibly- it would be pretty obvious to a sharp eyed knitter! :sm24:


It's a design element!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> .........I sure wish we could be part of Star Trek and "beam" everyone there to join us.


If only...!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, the director of the Scottish band is here at the Jazz Festival. Bill got to see him. He is going to be playing a lot of golf while here. Sad to say it will probably be winter weather when we are coming again because of DH's schedule. :sm19: :sm03:


It is a pity you won't see it as it is now when the weather is glorious, but the rain can't get much worse than it was when you were last here....or is that tempting fate?!! Whenever you manage to come I will be delighted to see you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just having a cuppa and sit down on the couch for a bit. I have a pot of soup cooking for tonight. Its been VERY cold here this morning... only 3c still at 11am!! Oh my Gawwd! And very foggy, it has just lifted at 12.30 and it's now a sunny 5.6c :sm06: We do not do these temperatures here...this is not good. Bonnie I was frozen!
> 
> I had to go out in it this morning to the doctor, I have had a cold for the past few days (my turn) and been coughing a bit so just wanted to get checked before it is the weekend and I cant see the doctor I want. Anyway he has given me a script for antibiotics to get only if I get worse as I may be able to fight it off myself at this stage. Now to see how everyone on here is...


Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> That's what we all want, a 4-6 week rest like the soap LOL
> Lovely looking, Gwen.
> How about Rose (with the accent over the e) like the very light wine. It's gaining in popularity again as they have stopped the sweet rose as was popular in the 70's and 80's. Very dry and nice now.
> Australia makes some good ones, as does Washington State. And I just read about fantastic wine from the Michigan penninsula (that spelling is wrong I know, but my Android tablet will not allow me to have spell check and an external keyboard). And a couple of good ones apparently from the end of Lake Erie in Ohio. How odd.
> Don't know what triggered that sideways story. Anyway the soap looks luscious!


There are a few wineries in the Finger Lakes region that do a wonderful dry rose wine. I have a couple in my wine rack right now!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It can happen after surgery if you aren't breathing properly, she wasn't moving around much, so she wasn't making her lungs work.
> She's much much better now.


Oh dear. I'm sorry to hear that happened but glad she is ok. Phew. That must have been scary.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tooth better today, no sharp edges. Hope he can just glue cap back on and I don't have to have grinding.


That's a good possibility if the cap is still good. Last month I broke a cap and so I had to have grinding because it was no good. In fact I made my whole trip with a temporary cap and a bag with some glue in it in case something happened while I was away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I could not keep up with your busy schedule. Glad you had lovely lunch with friend. Also I admire that you play hostess so much. Takes a great deal of energy.


Thank you. At least it is my sisters and will be so much fun. They may do some organizing for me as things do get quite unorganized here, but I will try and put my ego aside and just appreciate their help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mindy, 4-6 weeks rest......in good health by the ocean sounds incredible. Forced rest from surgery getting old! Spoke to 2 steps today and told them I hope to visit early September. One thing shocking news "you have cancer" does is put new priorities. I want to visit while I still am able to!


That will be wonderful to start off with your new priorities when you get feeling better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just having a cuppa and sit down on the couch for a bit. I have a pot of soup cooking for tonight. Its been VERY cold here this morning... only 3c still at 11am!! Oh my Gawwd! And very foggy, it has just lifted at 12.30 and it's now a sunny 5.6c :sm06: We do not do these temperatures here...this is not good. Bonnie I was frozen!
> 
> I had to go out in it this morning to the doctor, I have had a cold for the past few days (my turn) and been coughing a bit so just wanted to get checked before it is the weekend and I cant see the doctor I want. Anyway he has given me a script for antibiotics to get only if I get worse as I may be able to fight it off myself at this stage. Now to see how everyone on here is...


Oh no. Hope you are able to fight it off. Colds can make you feel so miserable.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sorry you were sick and missed lunch. Hope you're feeling fine for the weekend!


Sam, I'm also sorry you got sick and missed lunch. Hoping this doesn't last through the weekend, but if it does you can have a Get Well KAP party.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't recall what it was, but I think it was because of computer problems, and it wasn't for long.


I'm wondering if he couldn't recall his password while the problems were going on and had to set up a new name so he could get a new password? That might not be it exactly, but I think it was related to getting on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, you all are so far ahead of me, I decided to start at page 101 and work backwards to page 76, goodness, we are chatty this week. lol That's not a bad thing.
> 
> I have most of the stuff for Yellowstone packed up, still need to do clothes, but as I wear daily the ones I'm taking, that will wait.
> 
> ...


Have a great trip to Yellowstone. Saw a lot out West but never got to see Yellowstone, so looking forward to photos if that is a possibility. Safe traveling.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good suggestion Wendyacz and welcome to the knitting tea party! I may check that out. In the meantime, I have ordered a multiple cavity rose mold and should have it in a few days. I know it will give the definition I'm hunting for just not in a loaf style that is sliced. I also have check out a silicon molding medium and may make my own loaf mold; I have an idea of how to get the roses on the bottom of it that would have the definition I'm looking for.

So, again Welcome! What are you knitting/crocheting? I'm working on a large c-to-c blanket and have several knitting WIPs on my needles.


wendyacz said:


> Sorry to hear you are disappointed with the mold definition, would suggest you could invest in an inexpensive molddlers kit meant for modelling clay and pottery and gently hand carve better definition of the roses. Time consuming...perhaps but ultimately satisfying in the final product!
> 
> Applaude your efforts!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I signed up for this and have only gotten 1 notice! Not going to worry about it as I have a full plate anyway.


budasha said:


> I wanted to start Block #4 for the Gradient Lapghan but my gauge is off. She recommends using 4.5mm needles. The finished square is to be 12 x 12". I am using 3-1/2 mm and the gauge is really off. It is much bigger than it should be. The swatch calls for 20 sts and 28 rows. The 20 sts works out fine but the 28 rows is too short. So frustrating.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It sounds so yummy! Eat one of each for me! I am truly missing not being able to be there. If I could magically show up believe me I would!


RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the menu for our Chicago-theme meal on Friday night catered by the Chicago KAP contingent. The meal on Saturday will be our traditional cookout with every one bringing pot luck dishes to share.
> 
> These items (plus deep dish pizza) are very popular in this area. There are bragging wars among many of the establishments. I've included some website addresses if you're curious about the history of these items.
> 
> I sure wish we could be part of Star Trek and "beam" everyone there to join us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to see you here at least Jynx. Hope you can get transportation worked out. If I were attending I'd make the trip to get you for sure. I respect your not going into details but your implied tone sounds as if you have had some trying times. 
Will keep you in my prayers that life will turn around and slow smoothly for you.


Dreamweaver said:


> I know. I haven't been on all year... There are some reasons but we'll not discuss them right now. Is there anyone going to Defiance that will arrive early and would be able to pick me up tomorrow somewhere in the 4 PM area? That is the only flight I can get and don't know of a local way to get to hotel 42 mile away. I know it is a long shot, but thought I would give it a try. (I will check this site for an hour or two and then throw in the towel.) Pretty sure I am going to be here at home and hate that I won't get to catch up, as this will probably be the last one I will be able to attend. Hugs to all.
> 
> So sorry to see so many going through such struggles. I know this group makes it a little easier to have a safe place to land but still difficult. I think of you all the time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank goodness! I was afraid she had fallen or something.


Poledra65 said:


> It can happen after surgery if you aren't breathing properly, she wasn't moving around much, so she wasn't making her lungs work.
> She's much much better now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This may have been answered already, but I found this post about Sam and the change from thewren to Preston. This is when he started posting as thewren again:
(Looks like it had to do with the password.)


Sam...You are the Wren again. Nice that you arrived safely and great that you are able to get on the TP. I'm sure Strawberry will really appreciate prayers from you and your reassurance.
Oct 4, 2012 02:16:42 #
(Main)

Tea Party 28th September, from Auckland, New Zealand, 2012
myfanwy - finally got the password thing worked out so yes - i am on line. don't know how often i will be - just wanted to say hi to everyone - will have a good time here but will be glad to be home. hickory isn't eating or drinking much - hopefully that will change - told her i would be back - she doesn't like me to go anymore that i like to be gone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Mindy I love the name idea. RE: resting 4-6 weeks....I have been back to taking 1 hour naps from 4-5 it seems daily and still going to bed pretty early. I do love my naps! Also, drinking wines....I don't drink much at all though did more than my fair share many, many years ago....never really cared for the red wines but loved a rose' and do still like a good zinfandel or moscato.


MindyT said:


> That's what we all want, a 4-6 week rest like the soap LOL
> Lovely looking, Gwen.
> How about Rose (with the accent over the e) like the very light wine. It's gaining in popularity again as they have stopped the sweet rose as was popular in the 70's and 80's. Very dry and nice now.
> Australia makes some good ones, as does Washington State. And I just read about fantastic wine from the Michigan penninsula (that spelling is wrong I know, but my Android tablet will not allow me to have spell check and an external keyboard). And a couple of good ones apparently from the end of Lake Erie in Ohio. How odd.
> Don't know what triggered that sideways story. Anyway the soap looks luscious!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> There are a few wineries in the Finger Lakes region that do a wonderful dry rose wine. I have a couple in my wine rack right now!


I love the Fingerlakes and the very special wine trails around so many of them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Would you believe I said Oh. Maryanne said what. Someone said something about trepang on the TP I told her. They are sea cucumbers aren't they she said? Now how did she know that I wanted to know but that she didn't know!
> But the Makassans I did know about. And even after reading about the trepanging it doesn't ring any bells.


Maryanne sounds quite knowledgeable. How is she doing?

Nowhere near caught up on here and behind in every part of my life, so I must say good-bye and get my day started.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They do smell nice; just like a rose in fact.


darowil said:


> The roses aren't very clear are they? Does it still smell as nice? A nice delicate colour.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have had HEAVY thunder & lightning storms every day this week in the late afternoon & evening. Today it is already starting and the thunder is really rumbling. Just got a weather alert that it should arive here within the 1/2 hour. Grrrrrrr....is so very humid as the temperatures then get up to the low to mid 90s. Suppose to have these storms all day today. Oh well, at least I don't have any place I need to go so will just sit and knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> but why did i do that? preston is not in my email. --- sam


Oh dear, my memory really is failing me! I know it was something to do with being unable to sign in under your usual User name, but it was maybe four years ago- perhaps you had been to Seattle or something like that?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They said that they make the American Alligator look like a fish stick. :sm06: :sm23:


They can do an awful lot of damage in an instant! There was an item on the telly a couple or so days ago reminding us of the death of a woman taken by a Salt Water Crocodile, somewhere on the Queensland coast, some time back- two friends had been walking along a beach, paddling in the surf, when it attacked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It can happen after surgery if you aren't breathing properly, she wasn't moving around much, so she wasn't making her lungs work.
> She's much much better now.


I am so glad the balloons have helped!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just having a cuppa and sit down on the couch for a bit. I have a pot of soup cooking for tonight. Its been VERY cold here this morning... only 3c still at 11am!! Oh my Gawwd! And very foggy, it has just lifted at 12.30 and it's now a sunny 5.6c :sm06: We do not do these temperatures here...this is not good. Bonnie I was frozen!
> 
> I had to go out in it this morning to the doctor, I have had a cold for the past few days (my turn) and been coughing a bit so just wanted to get checked before it is the weekend and I cant see the doctor I want. Anyway he has given me a script for antibiotics to get only if I get worse as I may be able to fight it off myself at this stage. Now to see how everyone on here is...


Hoping you come right Cathy without having to resort to the antibiotic, but good you've got the script, just in case!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I was thinking the cable would be hard figuring where you are going and when. . . I know stockinette is easy. Maybe you can memorize steps?


I find this good reason to have a graph, and metal sheet, with magnetic strips, so you can see your cable crosses as they come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I was listed on plane for today (Wed.) but plans changed so I lost that spot. Now I can't get into Chicago, all oversold, even though Jackie had offered a ride down to Ohio. Earlier this evening I could get into Ft. Wayne but was not sure if I could get to Defiance. Hotel said no shuttle, bus, etc. Now that Kathy Hinckle and Tami have both reached out to me, it is much to late at night to call daughter to list me so doubt the spots will still be open in the morning and there was only one spot on the plane getting in around 10 PM so know it will be gone as well. I could maybe, but doubtful, get out on the Fri. one and get in around 4 but don't want anyone coming over in the midst of the action and the planes tend to be fuller on Friday with people going out of town for the week-end. American doesn't fly to Toledo direct and I thought Detroit too long a haul to ask for a lift. I will check in AM, but think the stars are aligned for me to stay in Texas. I now have a better sense of the geography and will know who, when and where to call earlier and plan better. With only 2 flights a day into Fort Wayne, it is hard to fly standby. Chicago usually works well for me but the bad weather must have the planes not quite back on schedule.
> 
> Funny, we had planned to be in IL last Friday for a class reunion, WI for a car race last week-end and then ferry over to MI this week and Gerry was going to drive me down but too much going on with DD#2 doing a play, us keeping the "big white dog" while the kids were in Italy. The kitties were not pleased and are sticking to me like glue now that "that thing" is no longer in THEIR house. Good thing we didn't do it. Gerry probably could not have gotten home out of Chicago. With the 4th of July being mid-week, it probably isn't the best time to get around this next week either. I will be with you all in spirit regardless. Hope your weather is better than ours. It is HOT and HUMID here.
> 
> Glad your stomach has settled, Sam. Maybe just some anticipation nerves. I find sucking on hard candy/mints helps keep mine under control when a little upset.


I wonder if you will fluke a seat, Jynx?! Hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No I agree that it needs to stay


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely a bit warm but I won't complain , got all the windows and doors open so it's not to bad inside during the day , but a bit to hot and uncomfortable at night, had to get the fans out


Cousin Anna said it has been around 28* to 31* in Glasgow. (Scotland, not Canada)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely yarn, lovely colour but obviously not meant for me. :sm03: :sm03:


What a pity!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a design element!


Thanks Kate- I was forgetting about those, I was so annoyed by my blunder!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I was thinking the cable would be hard figuring where you are going and when. . . I know stockinette is easy. Maybe you can memorize steps?


The cables are getting easier as I go


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Anyone who tried to sell cups of instant coffee would get nowhere. Our church still provides instant coffee on Sunday mornings-do use the best brand of it though so OK for a free coffee chatting to others. And places like Guild use instant as well. Basically most places where people make their own drinks use instant.


Tim's isn't instant coffee. DH says it's laced with. Nicotine ????????ãs people sure seem addicted to it ????????there's always a long line at the drive through


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well at least all your maximums are higher than ours and your minimums higher than ours :sm01: Maximums 14-18 and minimums 3-9.


Yes, but this is our summer????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That looks like it should be fun and educational at the same time. Do you have a large Ukrainian population-well of Ukrainian descent?


I don't know what the % is, but quite a lot, especially in the area just east of Edmonton where the village is, that area was homesteaded by lots of them. Not uncommon to see Greek Orthodox churches in small communities, we have one too but they only have service now once/year unless a special occasion


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely yarn, lovely colour but obviously not meant for me. :sm03: :sm03:


All that knitting & no sweater to wear, that yarn really isn't meant for you????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They can do an awful lot of damage in an instant! There was an item on the telly a couple or so days ago reminding us of the death of a woman taken by a Salt Water Crocodile, somewhere on the Queensland coast, some time back- two friends had been walking along a beach, paddling in the surf, when it attacked.


I don't think I would be near that shore????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I find this good reason to have a graph, and metal sheet, with magnetic strips, so you can see your cable crosses as they come.


That's what I have, it works well. The biggest confusion comes from having 2 different cables with a different number of rows in each & I moved one marker but not the other????when I had to think back a few days ago. The easier cable is easy to "read" but the braid is a little more challenging


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, hope you are feeling better soon

Kathy, hope you have a great birthday, nice to be able to celebrate with your KP friends

Jynx, sorry you weren’t able to get flights to working 

I hope all who are travelling to KAP have safe travels.

Well, better,get,off,here & do something. I discovered yesterday that I must have kinked the drip hose for my big flower bed when I buried it across the 6 feet of lawn between the garden & the flower bed????so have to dig that up & reposition it so the flowers can get watered. I also have some laundry waiting to be folded & the floors to vacuum before the GKs come. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cousin Anna said it has been around 28* to 31* in Glasgow. (Scotland, not Canada)


Same here , husband is really feeling the heat , been for his check up appointment and he's now shattered and falling asleep


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if you will fluke a seat, Jynx?! Hope so!


Fluke is a new word for me also. Thought it was a noun meaning a fish. I will look it up as a verb.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's a good possibility if the cap is still good. Last month I broke a cap and so I had to have grinding because it was no good. In fact I made my whole trip with a temporary cap and a bag with some glue in it in case something happened while I was away.


I can commiserate with you I got a tooth ache while dentist was away 10 days, (no vacation for 7 years.) I saw him when he got back a week ago last Monday. Saw him yesterday for work. He replaced a filling but showed me that my tooth has split in half. Filling is only Temporary when the pain comes back will need it pulled, unless it totally breaks (it is a vertical break. That is what it felt like when I bit down on something hard.) I guess then pegged. Not pleasant today either. I have clove oil for relief if it gets too bad.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cousin Anna said it has been around 28* to 31* in Glasgow. (Scotland, not Canada)


Most of the trains from Glasgow Central station were cancelled yesterday as the points outside the station melted! Some poor people were stuck on trains for 5 hours in this heat.

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/glasgow-central-trains-cancelled-hot-12808926


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remember - i finally had Ron build me a new one which has worked really well since then. i think i changed my name because it was the only way i could get on the ktp. 
--- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I trolled through the postings from "Preston" from July through September, 2012 to see if there was any mention of why the change in name, but couldn't find anything except you were having major computer problems. It was fun reading the posts from people we don't see very often these days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm feeling fine today. thanks. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sorry you were sick and missed lunch. Hope you're feeling fine for the weekend!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm feeling fine today. thanks. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Too bad you had to miss lunch but hope you are feeling good enough for KAP


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm feeling fine today - looking forward to see everyone. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, praying you feel well and can enjoy KAP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as i sit here in my boxers and tshirt. I suppose i should get dressed. i'm coming in sometime this afternoon so i can go to dinner with everyone who arrives today. 
--- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I am. I am booked at the Super 8. I will go to knit group for about an hour, before driving out. I think Lael and Janet are also coming Thursday. Once I get checked in, I will come see you, if you feel up to it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Raining very hard today here. Roads are so wet the tires hydroplane in some areas. Soaked through all clothes running from Car to the house. Rain is definitely needed, but, not run off. It needs to soak in and water the vegetation.
Knitting right along on socks. Eager to finish, and start a pair of sheep socks. I have yarn for several pair. I want to use up all my stashes and WIPs. While I get my house remodeled and yard cleaned up. Then I can organize all my supplies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it wasn't letting you log in, so you changed your name so it would let you. It was back when a few people had issues with getting locked out and having to do a new avatar name.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm feeling good. thanks --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope you are feeling much better, but good idea to stay home under the circumstances.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - happy birthday - what a great weekend to celebrate it. will be good to see you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hope you all have a fantastic time at KAP especially Kathy (Kehinkle) as it's your birthday , hoping you have a wonderful day
> Happy birthday ????????????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I hope that everyone that is going to the party arrives safely. The rest of you need to get better. I can almost smell the rose soap. 
I filled all my bottles today with Lavender hand made liquid soap. My DH gave me a half gallon a few years ago. Lost it in the move. Now I found it, it still smells like lavender but now is a yellow liquid not lavender color any more. I guess oils are more stable than colorants.
If & when I'm single I am going to try to come to the actual party. Hope you still hold them then. lol
The foods sound good.
Looking forward to a report on how much fun everyone has.
I want Gwenniepoo to know that I don't drink wine either. When I went to dentist yesterday the whole place was shaking. The compressor was right under the chair in the cellar. When he gave the novocaine I thought I was going to fall out of the chair. I had a reaction that made me very light headed. I don't need alcohol at all to feel dizzy and funny. It was like motion sickness . They even took my blood pressure before they proceeded. Dentist assured me that was an effect that could happen.
I hope it clears up for you and that everyone is well and happy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are donut holes. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm not sure I want to know about Timmy's bits :sm01:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was snow white - sleeping beauty pricked her finger on the spindle as she was spinning. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sounds good- don't forget the apple first.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm feeling good today. thanks --- sam



darowil said:


> Hope it was just a short lived thing and that it doesn't cause problems for you over the weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

feeling good today. thanks. --- sam



angelam said:


> Sorry you missed your lunch Sam. Hope you're feeling better now and will be all fit and well to enjoy your weekend visitors.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, sad, sounds like you wont make KAP. Darn. 
Dentist took impressions and will replace cap with one with metal inner for strength. No cost as it is a replacement.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, haha, not sure I could bite into whole apple at this point,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, he took impressions for new cap but at no cost. My dear Cathy totally organized my quilt room and bedroom when I had mammography. She did a wonderful job. I didn’t have to feel embarrassed or awkward as I was under anesthesia or recovering! Enjoy your sisters visit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Same here , husband is really feeling the heat , been for his check up appointment and he's now shattered and falling asleep


I hope he's doing OK & his heart isn't getting worse


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, sad, sounds like you wont make KAP. Darn.
> Dentist took impressions and will replace cap with one with metal inner for strength. No cost as it is a replacement.


Great there's no cost. It's not often the dentist doesn't cost


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, wonderful you are feeling better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I’m glad you are better today so you can enjoy the festivities.

I got the laundry done up, the bathrooms cleaned & the hose buried again, glad that’s done, it was hard work. Just need to vacuum up the floors & I've got my “jobs” done for the day.
We are to bring lawn chairs to the BBQ tonight & ive hunted everywhere for the kids chairs & cant find them, no idea where they’ve gone. I was sure they were in the camper but not. I guess they will just have to sit on the deck stairs to eat.
I got the bath sheets & facecloths wrapped for the grad gift , I need to remember to buy some bigger gift bags next time I’m at the $$ store, none I had were big enough & it took most of a roll of wrap to do them. At least using gift bags they can be used again rather than off to the garbage, that seems such a waste.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

As it pours hard with rain, the 2 GS (6&8) are in the garage that I swept out. I put up 2 round picnic tables and they have a slew of cardboard & boxes, tape, string, anf heavy duty scissors. The are building a "fort" (better then in the living room with DH getting all anxious). I bet they stay there a long time as long as I bring out food on a tray.
This will keep them very occupied w/o getting my blankets all dirty and far less mess.
I was going to recycle cardboard a couple of weeks ago & then decided on this. When they leave, most of the fort will be recycled at the landfill. No problems. Can any of you remember building rainy day forts as kids or w/ GK?
I hope that it is not raining in Defiance Ohio.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I would be near that shore????


They also have snakes lurking in the grass!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's what I have, it works well. The biggest confusion comes from having 2 different cables with a different number of rows in each & I moved one marker but not the other????when I had to think back a few days ago. The easier cable is easy to "read" but the braid is a little more challenging


 :sm24: That's why I like to shift my markers row by row- I have one Gansey underway that I am doing that for- because I needed to get my head round a quite complex design.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Same here , husband is really feeling the heat , been for his check up appointment and he's now shattered and falling asleep


Mmmm, I am not really surprised he's worn out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Fluke is a new word for me also. Thought it was a noun meaning a fish. I will look it up as a verb.


'lucky accident'- according to my Pocket Oxford.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Most of the trains from Glasgow Central station were cancelled yesterday as the points outside the station melted! Some poor people were stuck on trains for 5 hours in this heat.
> 
> https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/glasgow-central-trains-cancelled-hot-12808926


Goodness gracious!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, my memory really is failing me! I know it was something to do with being unable to sign in under your usual User name, but it was maybe four years ago- perhaps you had been to Seattle or something like that?


That was it Julie. I copied a post from that time and it should be prior to this post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That was it Julie. I copied a post from that time and it should be prior to this post.


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kate- I was forgetting about those, I was so annoyed by my blunder!


Julie, there is a method of making this so it doesn't show. It's amazing, really works:





I know there are ways of doing it when you aren't too far along, but this is for the times you have gone way too far or finished the sweater. Hope you have some matching yarn.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Most of the trains from Glasgow Central station were cancelled yesterday as the points outside the station melted! Some poor people were stuck on trains for 5 hours in this heat.
> 
> https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/glasgow-central-trains-cancelled-hot-12808926


I can't think of anything worse than being stuck on a crowded train for 5 hours in this heat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> I can't think of anything worse than being stuck on a crowded train for 5 hours in this heat.


KateB wrote:
Most of the trains from Glasgow Central station were cancelled yesterday as the points outside the station melted! Some poor people were stuck on trains for 5 hours in this heat.

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/glasgow-central-trains-cancelled-hot-12808926

Oh no. Now that is HOT!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They also have snakes lurking in the grass!


And I saw a documentary where crocodiles have gotten into canals around homes where they normally weren't and people swam there...guess they don't any more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope he's doing OK & his heart isn't getting worse


I agree Bonnie. The heat is so hard on people with heart conditions. Is there any way to cool things off? Maybe he should take a lukewarm or cool bath and put some wet cloths in the freezer to get cool and put around his neck. Here we can get some that have a gel in them. You freeze them and put them around neck and it keeps your body cool.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I agree Bonnie. The heat is so hard on people with heart conditions. Is there any way to cool things off? Maybe he should take a lukewarm or cool bath and put some wet cloths in the freezer to get cool and put around his neck. Here we can get some that have a gel in them. You freeze them and put them around neck and it keeps your body cool.


I have some of those gel filled bags on my body right now. They work well for my hot itchies, from sugary birthday cake eating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, there is a method of making this so it doesn't show. It's amazing, really works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to look into it- lots of other things I am trying to get done!

I have a part cone of the yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> And I saw a documentary where crocodiles have gotten into canals around homes where they normally weren't and people swam there...guess they don't any more.


One would hope not! The Crocodiles are protected, I saw on a documentary recently.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, there is a method of making this so it doesn't show. It's amazing, really works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Very useful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did get to pop in at knitting. Only stayed an hour but good to see everyone and hear all about Sharon’s Mediterranean cruise.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> I agree Bonnie. The heat is so hard on people with heart conditions. Is there any way to cool things off? Maybe he should take a lukewarm or cool bath and put some wet cloths in the freezer to get cool and put around his neck. Here we can get some that have a gel in them. You freeze them and put them around neck and it keeps your body cool.


They actually have crystals that are added to plants and can be found at greenhouses usually. We made many neck ties and inserted a Tsp of the crystals in the middle sewing a pocket for it. You then soak the neck scarf in water, then it turns to gel and as it evaporates it keeps you cool. It will completely dry out for storage if you want. This is the same ingredient in pull-ups and pampers. When it is wet it absorbs the moisture, These neck-kerchiefs are washable by hand and can be refrigerated over night. A plain bottle of refrigerated water held to the back of the neck also helps in the heat, even a cold soda can will lower your body temp.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> I have some of those gel filled bags on my body right now. They work well for my hot itchies, from sugary birthday cake eating.


Good for you Fan. Hadn't thought of it for itchies. By the way, was the birthday cake eating for your up-coming birthday? I'm not caught up so don't know if you had another BD in the family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to look into it- lots of other things I am trying to get done!
> 
> I have a part cone of the yarn.


That is great that you have some of the yarn. It is actually a very quick fix and nice for when you aren't so busy, if that ever happens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Good for you Fan. Hadn't thought of it for itchies. By the way, was the birthday cake eating for your up-coming birthday? I'm not caught up so don't know if you had another BD in the family.


Fan's DH - Stu- has just had his birthday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is great that you have some of the yarn. It is actually a very quick fix and nice for when you aren't so busy, if that ever happens.


It is a bit of a lost cause at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, time to celebrate!


Great to hear your results. Now you can 'breathe easy' and be on top form for the KAP!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Thanks for this. Very useful.


It really is so useful. Once I learned it I was thinking, Duh, why didn't I think of that. It's just that little step of thinking outside the box. There are so many genius women.

Speaking of this, I have met so many incredible women here at the KTP and in my travels and even here at home. This last trip I met a new mother, the one with the teething baby who was getting no sleep, who is a gorgeous singer and has a Doctor's degree in Oceanography (Canary Islands), the lady in Vienna who helps women believe in themselves and gets them help in the system so they can live with and take care of their children. It seems she is on call and had worked 24hrs., apparently with emergencies coming in. She also has a Doctor's degree. In Panama I met a Neurologist from Argentina who changed the law so anyone with stroke symptoms can get treatment for free and they publicize the symptoms so people will know to get help, also her daughter who is a Music Therapist and starting a program in Panama to help people with strokes and all sorts of other problems. Then my friend here who works in the prison and is changing lives through her education. Her mother who taught in Head Start for generations of people and changed lives. How did I ever get so fortunate....I guess it should be no surprise that women like this who knit would find solutions to hard things or other ways of doing things. Of course men are included, it's just that I didn't grow up knowing women like this. The women in my life were just as wonderful but in a different way, not knowing we could be educated or make a difference, yet we did in our own way. If I had been allowed to go to college, I wanted to be a nurse.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a bit of a lost cause at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!


As busy as you are, you always find time for your friends. Wishing you all the best with all you have to do. I'm so far behind. Today I was feeling so overwhelmed with company coming and I spent the morning lying on the couch getting over lack of sleep and a migraine that I felt like I should move to assisted living. I managed to keep from crying but realizing I just don't have the energy to prepare was getting me down. I also think I am hormonal because I still take hormones and the migraine and breakouts indicate that I am mimicking that time of the month, so I will feel better and I hope it is before my sisters get here. Where am I....on KTP. LOL. Looks like it will be a mad rush at the last minute to get things done.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just taking a quick break from cleaning soaping area and kitchen and unmolded the Wine & Roses soap. It ended up settling in a very light pink which is fine but I am less than satisfied with the mold. I expected more definition of the roses on top so may not use again. Anyway, here it is now resting for 4-6 weeks.


I know it's not as deep a colour as you wanted but I think it looks really pretty, and I can almost smell the delicious perfume of roses. Sorry you aren't happy with the moulds but I'm sure the soaps will still be very popular.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> kathy and i were to go out for lunch at noon - about fifteen minutes before she was to be here i started to throw up. heidi quickly emailed on her cell phone - kathy read it and said that was fine. i really hated not going out - was looking forward to it. i laid down and took a three hour nape. had some oatmeal a while ago and feel fine. i was glad i was home and not in the middle of the restaurant.
> 
> is anyone coming thursday? --- sam


Oh, poor Sam. Have you any idea why? I hope you are properly recovered by now, and still well enough to enjoy meeting everyone at the KAP. Take care.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Good for you Fan. Hadn't thought of it for itchies. By the way, was the birthday cake eating for your up-coming birthday? I'm not caught up so don't know if you had another BD in the family.


Stu my DH turned 70 on 24th, we are just 10 days in age between us. I always have that 10 days to tease him about being older than me lol!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Stu my DH turned 70 on 24th, we are just 10 days in age between us. I always have that 10 days to tease him about being older than me lol!


That's great. A lot of celebration with your birthdays so close and lots of fun for both of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Did get to pop in at knitting. Only stayed an hour but good to see everyone and hear all about Sharon's Mediterranean cruise.


What a great thing for you. I know it must have made your day so much better. :sm24: Happy for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> They actually have crystals that are added to plants and can be found at greenhouses usually. We made many neck ties and inserted a Tsp of the crystals in the middle sewing a pocket for it. You then soak the neck scarf in water, then it turns to gel and as it evaporates it keeps you cool. It will completely dry out for storage if you want. This is the same ingredient in pull-ups and pampers. When it is wet it absorbs the moisture, These neck-kerchiefs are washable by hand and can be refrigerated over night. A plain bottle of refrigerated water held to the back of the neck also helps in the heat, even a cold soda can will lower your body temp.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fan's DH - Stu- has just had his birthday.


 :sm24: Thanks Julie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope he's doing OK & his heart isn't getting worse


He's doing ok , Tiring easily but that's to be expected , the heart is still functioning at just over 25 % , the doctors are claiming it's the new tablets that just came available last year that are helping keeping it going


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> As it pours hard with rain, the 2 GS (6&8) are in the garage that I swept out. I put up 2 round picnic tables and they have a slew of cardboard & boxes, tape, string, anf heavy duty scissors. The are building a "fort" (better then in the living room with DH getting all anxious). I bet they stay there a long time as long as I bring out food on a tray.
> This will keep them very occupied w/o getting my blankets all dirty and far less mess.
> I was going to recycle cardboard a couple of weeks ago & then decided on this. When they leave, most of the fort will be recycled at the landfill. No problems. Can any of you remember building rainy day forts as kids or w/ GK?
> I hope that it is not raining in Defiance Ohio.


I think this weekend will be VERY hot though. Thank goodness for air conditioning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm feeling fine today. thanks. --- sam


I hope you aren't like me. I would feel like I was better during the day and then fever again every evening.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> as i sit here in my boxers and tshirt. I suppose i should get dressed. i'm coming in sometime this afternoon so i can go to dinner with everyone who arrives today.
> --- sam


I will really miss seeing all of you. Safe travels to all and have a wonderful time.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> So nice to hear from you after all this time. I hope you enjoy your visit with the TP'ers in Defiance. I wish I could be there too.


I second this, Jynx. Have a lovely time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> As it pours hard with rain, the 2 GS (6&8) are in the garage that I swept out. I put up 2 round picnic tables and they have a slew of cardboard & boxes, tape, string, anf heavy duty scissors. The are building a "fort" (better then in the living room with DH getting all anxious). I bet they stay there a long time as long as I bring out food on a tray.
> This will keep them very occupied w/o getting my blankets all dirty and far less mess.
> I was going to recycle cardboard a couple of weeks ago & then decided on this. When they leave, most of the fort will be recycled at the landfill. No problems. Can any of you remember building rainy day forts as kids or w/ GK?
> I hope that it is not raining in Defiance Ohio.


That made me laugh as I built a tee pee and said I was going to live in it , which was fine during the day , but for someone who was scared of the dark and had night terrors not such a good idea ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Did get to pop in at knitting. Only stayed an hour but good to see everyone and hear all about Sharon's Mediterranean cruise.


Glad to hear you got to visit with everyone at knitting


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, he took impressions for new cap but at no cost. My dear Cathy totally organized my quilt room and bedroom when I had mammography. She did a wonderful job. I didn't have to feel embarrassed or awkward as I was under anesthesia or recovering! Enjoy your sisters visit.


That great. I like the idea of the metal in it too for strength since I just broke one too. They didn't say anything about the metal though so I guess I will risk breaking mine again. How wonderful of Cathy to do your quilt room and bedroom. How special is that and so helpful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The cables are getting easier as I go


That's great. I find it difficult when different ones change at different rows too. I didn't have trouble when we had written out patterns but now with the new charts I have trouble.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does that mean you have made a good impact on your stash?
> My knitting group today didn't seem too sure that I would stick to it. But I think I will be OK- once I have decided to do something then I can normally do it. Not if I just convince myself that I should do it. But I can tell the difference and this is one I am committed to so should do OK.


I have--gone from three large totes full to one, though I have mostly used up worsted and sport weight and have miles of thinner yarn left to work through. Ahab pulled my work off the needles (the project I had restarted after Jane did the same thing!) so I frogged again and started the same project with different yarn--I guess that one wants to live in the stash a while longer. :sm16:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done Maryanne. :sm24: Dont think I have even heard of sea cucumbers at all.


I've heard of them but not by the other name.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Hope all traveling to Defiance have a safe trip and lots of fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> As busy as you are, you always find time for your friends. Wishing you all the best with all you have to do. I'm so far behind. Today I was feeling so overwhelmed with company coming and I spent the morning lying on the couch getting over lack of sleep and a migraine that I felt like I should move to assisted living. I managed to keep from crying but realizing I just don't have the energy to prepare was getting me down. I also think I am hormonal because I still take hormones and the migraine and breakouts indicate that I am mimicking that time of the month, so I will feel better and I hope it is before my sisters get here. Where am I....on KTP. LOL. Looks like it will be a mad rush at the last minute to get things done.


You have all my sympathies for that one. I was put on hormones by one doctor, but it didn't suit, but so long ago I forget the details.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Kathy! (kehinkle)


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy birthday, Kathy????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know you want things 'pretty' for when your sisters. if they are only coming to check out how clean and organized your house is i would tell them to stay home. 
they are coming to see you daralene so don't panic over the state of the house. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> As busy as you are, you always find time for your friends. Wishing you all the best with all you have to do. I'm so far behind. Today I was feeling so overwhelmed with company coming and I spent the morning lying on the couch getting over lack of sleep and a migraine that I felt like I should move to assisted living. I managed to keep from crying but realizing I just don't have the energy to prepare was getting me down. I also think I am hormonal because I still take hormones and the migraine and breakouts indicate that I am mimicking that time of the month, so I will feel better and I hope it is before my sisters get here. Where am I....on KTP. LOL. Looks like it will be a mad rush at the last minute to get things done.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm not sure I want to know about Timmy's bits :sm01:


I thought the same until I saw the explanation! (Not quite great minds think alike) :sm16:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Lovely yarn, lovely colour but obviously not meant for me. :sm03: :sm03:


Seems such a pity to not be able to enjoy it, but fully understand not wanting to frog and reknit it a second time. Is there anyone who could adjust the sleeves/ shoulders to get a better fit for you? Or is it more complicated and related to the pattern style?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma
Speaking of this said:


> Thank you for sharing. Women helping women. I love this.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I hope you will feel better for sisters visit. Remember they are coming to see you, not your housekeeping. And they know your busy travel schedule. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, really lovely to see knitters. Re: bridge. He warned me with metal liner it would turn porcelain grey along gum line eventually. I just said, I’m 76, just lost my breasts and vanity is gone.
Sonja, thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And what are giardiniera? Sounds like a tummy bug you don't want


Spicy pickled vegetables as a condiment. Very yummy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> If only...!


I'm twitching my nose. Where is everyone? You're supposed to be here. ...........Oh, it didn't work? Darn! Well, I tried.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm twitching my nose. Where is everyone? You're supposed to be here. ...........Oh, it didn't work? Darn! Well, I tried.


Defiance? or in the rest of the World?!!! :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Same here , husband is really feeling the heat , been for his check up appointment and he's now shattered and falling asleep


I hope he feels better soon. You might try getting him to put cool famp towels across the back of his neck. That will help cool him. It won't help with the humidity, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I hope that everyone that is going to the party arrives safely. The rest of you need to get better. I can almost smell the rose soap.
> I filled all my bottles today with Lavender hand made liquid soap. My DH gave me a half gallon a few years ago. Lost it in the move. Now I found it, it still smells like lavender but now is a yellow liquid not lavender color any more. I guess oils are more stable than colorants.
> If & when I'm single I am going to try to come to the actual party. Hope you still hold them then. lol
> The foods sound good.
> ...


I hope that doesn't happen again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> As it pours hard with rain, the 2 GS (6&8) are in the garage that I swept out. I put up 2 round picnic tables and they have a slew of cardboard & boxes, tape, string, anf heavy duty scissors. The are building a "fort" (better then in the living room with DH getting all anxious). I bet they stay there a long time as long as I bring out food on a tray.
> This will keep them very occupied w/o getting my blankets all dirty and far less mess.
> I was going to recycle cardboard a couple of weeks ago & then decided on this. When they leave, most of the fort will be recycled at the landfill. No problems. Can any of you remember building rainy day forts as kids or w/ GK?
> I hope that it is not raining in Defiance Ohio.


I bet they had a grand time! We used to use blankets with a card table in the house. No attached garage. I like the garage idea so your DH didn't get anxious. No rain in Defiance. Upper 80's and sunny. Well, not now! But the full moon is out. It will be hot all weekend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's doing ok , Tiring easily but that's to be expected , the heart is still functioning at just over 25 % , the doctors are claiming it's the new tablets that just came available last year that are helping keeping it going


That's great that the new medication is helping. My dad had less than 15% the last few years before he died.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have--gone from three large totes full to one, though I have mostly used up worsted and sport weight and have miles of thinner yarn left to work through. Ahab pulled my work off the needles (the project I had restarted after Jane did the same thing!) so I frogged again and started the same project with different yarn--I guess that one wants to live in the stash a while longer. :sm16:


Silly yarn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Hope all traveling to Defiance have a safe trip and lots of fun!


I arrived about 3:15. Janet and Lael, about the same time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Defiance? or in the rest of the World?!!! :sm09:


I was trying to get everyone here to Defiance so we could all be together, but my magic didn't work. Just being silly. It's 12:22am and I am tired. The more tired I get, the sillier I get. Good thing I'm on the last page.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:



> I was trying to get everyone here to Defiance so we could all be together, but my magic didn't work. Just being silly. It's 12:22am and I am tired. The more tired I get, the sillier I get. Good thing I'm on the last page.


Thought you might like a photo of our Sam. I had a tangle and he just reached over and started untangling it. My DH usually does it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Now I'm off to bed for the night!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, love pic of our Sam!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's doing ok , Tiring easily but that's to be expected , the heart is still functioning at just over 25 % , the doctors are claiming it's the new tablets that just came available last year that are helping keeping it going


Good its not getting worse but 25% is pretty low, thank goodness fir the new drugs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope you aren't like me. I would feel like I was better during the day and then fever again every evening.


Hope you shake the bug soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope those at KAP have a great time.

I got the GKs off to bed, they had a great time playing with cousins at the BBQ. It was a nice evening but time for bed


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Most of the trains from Glasgow Central station were cancelled yesterday as the points outside the station melted! Some poor people were stuck on trains for 5 hours in this heat.
> 
> https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/glasgow-central-trains-cancelled-hot-12808926


 :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> as i sit here in my boxers and tshirt. I suppose i should get dressed. i'm coming in sometime this afternoon so i can go to dinner with everyone who arrives today.
> --- sam


Enjoy the weekend all of you. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Would you believe I said Oh. Maryanne said what. Someone said something about trepang on the TP I told her. They are sea cucumbers aren't they she said? Now how did she know that I wanted to know but that she didn't know!
> But the Makassans I did know about. And even after reading about the trepanging it doesn't ring any bells.


I think I must have a smart family. Mentioned it to David- while didn't know they were calledSea Cucumbers he knew they came from the sea and that they were associated with the Makassans!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. At least it is my sisters and will be so much fun. They may do some organizing for me as things do get quite unorganized here, but I will try and put my ego aside and just appreciate their help.


Making arrangements to catch up with Mum next week. She finds it hard to walk far now so I said well we always pick up a wheelchair there. And she said 'you know Im beginning to accept that now so if I need to we will borrow one'.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Maryanne sounds quite knowledgeable. How is she doing?
> 
> Nowhere near caught up on here and behind in every part of my life, so I must say good-bye and get my day started.


SHe's stable currently.
She remembers a lot of what she reads. I read it and think how interesting that is and then promptly forget it. The trepans are probably in my memory at least for a while now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> As busy as you are, you always find time for your friends. Wishing you all the best with all you have to do. I'm so far behind. Today I was feeling so overwhelmed with company coming and I spent the morning lying on the couch getting over lack of sleep and a migraine that I felt like I should move to assisted living. I managed to keep from crying but realizing I just don't have the energy to prepare was getting me down. I also think I am hormonal because I still take hormones and the migraine and breakouts indicate that I am mimicking that time of the month, so I will feel better and I hope it is before my sisters get here. Where am I....on KTP. LOL. Looks like it will be a mad rush at the last minute to get things done.


Take care of yourself, hope the migraine disappears quickly for enjoy and you manage to enjoy your sisters company.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well we had a very cold night Tuesday night, 2.3 (0 is freezing point) could well be our coldest night for the year.
Sure ahve been grateful for our reverse cycle airconditioner- have had it on most nights and even a few days recently.
I disappeared from here last night as I happened to see in my diary a meeting for 7.30. This was 7.38 so raced out with David sending a message to say I was on my way. Fortunately not far to go so was there for most of the meeting. As it was heading to 10 when I got back I just went straight to bed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He's doing ok , Tiring easily but that's to be expected , the heart is still functioning at just over 25 % , the doctors are claiming it's the new tablets that just came available last year that are helping keeping it going


He must be worn out in that heat you are having. Glad the new meds are helping somewhat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We have had HEAVY thunder & lightning storms every day this week in the late afternoon & evening. Today it is already starting and the thunder is really rumbling. Just got a weather alert that it should arive here within the 1/2 hour. Grrrrrrr....is so very humid as the temperatures then get up to the low to mid 90s. Suppose to have these storms all day today. Oh well, at least I don't have any place I need to go so will just sit and knit.


Does the humidity settle once it rains? Sounds horrid though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, but this is our summer????????


I think a week or so ago we were warmer than you even.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Fluke is a new word for me also. Thought it was a noun meaning a fish. I will look it up as a verb.


It's a slang word- lucky, fortunate idea. You would have different fish but flake is the common fish here with fish and chips (actually it is shark but called flake)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you might like a photo of our Sam. I had a tangle and he just reached over and started untangling it. My DH usually does it!


Thanks for sharing... Hi Sam., enjoy your weekend. More photos when possible please... :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Most of the trains from Glasgow Central station were cancelled yesterday as the points outside the station melted! Some poor people were stuck on trains for 5 hours in this heat.
> 
> https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/glasgow-central-trains-cancelled-hot-12808926


We would be in trouble if our trains stopped running when it reached 29! In fact the only months could be sure they would run every day would be June and July! Even August has had 29.1


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> as i sit here in my boxers and tshirt. I suppose i should get dressed. i'm coming in sometime this afternoon so i can go to dinner with everyone who arrives today.
> --- sam


In that case Sam I strongly recommend slightly more formal attire :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was snow white - sleeping beauty pricked her finger on the spindle as she was spinning. --- sam


Thats right. Looks like I need to upgrade my Fairy Tales.

I've never spun but have sometimes wondered is there really such a sharp part on a spinning wheel?

Talking of Fairy Tales. E had a meltdown last night while Vicky was cooking tea- becuase they weren't having unicorn for tea! No idea if she was thinking of a unicorn or had heard the word and was mixing it up with corn. But it sounds good. Mummy wouldn't comfort her so she went to little brother for comfort.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have--gone from three large totes full to one, though I have mostly used up worsted and sport weight and have miles of thinner yarn left to work through. Ahab pulled my work off the needles (the project I had restarted after Jane did the same thing!) so I frogged again and started the same project with different yarn--I guess that one wants to live in the stash a while longer. :sm16:


Well done on getting your stash down- think I will need much more than 1 year to really impact.
That yarn definitely doesn't want to be used yet. Or maybe it wants to be cat blankets :sm02:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats right. Looks like I need to upgrade my Fairy Tales.
> 
> I've never spun but have sometimes wondered is there really such a sharp part on a spinning wheel?
> 
> Talking of Fairy Tales. E had a meltdown last night while Vicky was cooking tea- becuase they weren't having unicorn for tea! No idea if she was thinking of a unicorn or had heard the word and was mixing it up with corn. But it sounds good. Mummy wouldn't comfort her so she went to little brother for comfort.


Ooh that's funny! You couldn't make it up, could you..... maybe it's corned beef - unicorn beef


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm twitching my nose. Where is everyone? You're supposed to be here. ...........Oh, it didn't work? Darn! Well, I tried.


Well didn't get me- I'm still here unfortunately.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you might like a photo of our Sam. I had a tangle and he just reached over and started untangling it. My DH usually does it!


Good to see Sam. How nice to have someone untangle it for you. D does sometimes but doesn't usually realise I am having a problem (usually in different rooms).

hope you all have a wonderful weekend. we will all be eagerly looking for posts and photos- but do realise that you may well be too busy chatting etc to do much posting for the next few days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was trying to get everyone here to Defiance so we could all be together, but my magic didn't work. Just being silly. It's 12:22am and I am tired. The more tired I get, the sillier I get. Good thing I'm on the last page.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats right. Looks like I need to upgrade my Fairy Tales.
> 
> I've never spun but have sometimes wondered is there really such a sharp part on a spinning wheel?
> 
> Talking of Fairy Tales. E had a meltdown last night while Vicky was cooking tea- becuase they weren't having unicorn for tea! No idea if she was thinking of a unicorn or had heard the word and was mixing it up with corn. But it sounds good. Mummy wouldn't comfort her so she went to little brother for comfort.


I think there is a sharp point on a flax spinning wheel.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm twitching my nose. Where is everyone? You're supposed to be here. ...........Oh, it didn't work? Darn! Well, I tried.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, love pic of our Sam!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Making arrangements to catch up with Mum next week. She finds it hard to walk far now so I said well we always pick up a wheelchair there. And she said 'you know Im beginning to accept that now so if I need to we will borrow one'.


My mum wasn't keen to go in a wheelchair the first time (at a very large garden centre), but she was soon directing me to go here, there and everywhere!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats right. Looks like I need to upgrade my Fairy Tales.
> 
> I've never spun but have sometimes wondered is there really such a sharp part on a spinning wheel?
> 
> Talking of Fairy Tales. E had a meltdown last night while Vicky was cooking tea- becuase they weren't having unicorn for tea! No idea if she was thinking of a unicorn or had heard the word and was mixing it up with corn. But it sounds good. Mummy wouldn't comfort her so she went to little brother for comfort.


Oh poor E . :sm19: Meltdowns are frustrating.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Ooh that's funny! You couldn't make it up, could you..... maybe it's corned beef - unicorn beef


LOL. Or maybe... any corn.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another beautiful day here and I'm just about to head outside with my knitting. DH and I were discussing when we last had such a long spell of really hot weather and we reckon it was 1976! The schools here finish for the summer holidays today so I'll collect Luke at 1pm today and that's him off for 7 weeks! Fortunately his mum gets the school holidays too although she is going to be doing some voluntary work a day or two a week to help with her masters degree (Psychology...Play Therapy, I think) so we will still be needed. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend in Defiance and send us lots of pictures, I'm "well jel" as the young ones say! :sm22: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> It really is so useful. Once I learned it I was thinking, Duh, why didn't I think of that. It's just that little step of thinking outside the box. There are so many genius women.
> 
> Speaking of this, I have met so many incredible women here at the KTP and in my travels and even here at home. This last trip I met a new mother, the one with the teething baby who was getting no sleep, who is a gorgeous singer and has a Doctor's degree in Oceanography (Canary Islands), the lady in Vienna who helps women believe in themselves and gets them help in the system so they can live with and take care of their children. It seems she is on call and had worked 24hrs., apparently with emergencies coming in. She also has a Doctor's degree. In Panama I met a Neurologist from Argentina who changed the law so anyone with stroke symptoms can get treatment for free and they publicize the symptoms so people will know to get help, also her daughter who is a Music Therapist and starting a program in Panama to help people with strokes and all sorts of other problems. Then my friend here who works in the prison and is changing lives through her education. Her mother who taught in Head Start for generations of people and changed lives. How did I ever get so fortunate....I guess it should be no surprise that women like this who knit would find solutions to hard things or other ways of doing things. Of course men are included, it's just that I didn't grow up knowing women like this. The women in my life were just as wonderful but in a different way, not knowing we could be educated or make a difference, yet we did in our own way. If I had been allowed to go to college, I wanted to be a nurse.


You're very lucky to have met so many inspirational women in your life.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> As busy as you are, you always find time for your friends. Wishing you all the best with all you have to do. I'm so far behind. Today I was feeling so overwhelmed with company coming and I spent the morning lying on the couch getting over lack of sleep and a migraine that I felt like I should move to assisted living. I managed to keep from crying but realizing I just don't have the energy to prepare was getting me down. I also think I am hormonal because I still take hormones and the migraine and breakouts indicate that I am mimicking that time of the month, so I will feel better and I hope it is before my sisters get here. Where am I....on KTP. LOL. Looks like it will be a mad rush at the last minute to get things done.


Don't get stressed, your sisters are coming to see you, not to inspect your house. I always find I can get so much more done in a short time when visitors are coming than when I've had days to get ready. Enjoy your time with them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He's doing ok , Tiring easily but that's to be expected , the heart is still functioning at just over 25 % , the doctors are claiming it's the new tablets that just came available last year that are helping keeping it going


That's good news, this weather is tiring for anybody. I'm not complaining but I wish we could have some rain for the garden, preferably during the night.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Kathy! (kehinkle)


Happy Birthday Kathy. Celebrate well at the KAP!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kathy
All at KAP have a great time


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Seems such a pity to not be able to enjoy it, but fully understand not wanting to frog and reknit it a second time. Is there anyone who could adjust the sleeves/ shoulders to get a better fit for you? Or is it more complicated and related to the pattern style?


If I frogged and reknitted it would be a third time! The first was a lovely pattern which I just couldn't get right, even after getting help from the designer. Rather than waste the yarn I unpicked the lot and found another pattern. The pattern never felt as good as the first and now I know why! I'll just leave it for a while and think about adjusting it or giving it away. I may just wear it if I need a really warm sweater in the winter and can put a coat over it. Somehow can't think about cold winter days at the moment!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, really lovely to see knitters. Re: bridge. He warned me with metal liner it would turn porcelain grey along gum line eventually. I just said, I'm 76, just lost my breasts and vanity is gone.
> Sonja, thank you.


Good for you. I have a bit of a dent on my nose where the surgeon removed the BCC but I don't think it will ruin my modelling career!! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good one Angela.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you might like a photo of our Sam. I had a tangle and he just reached over and started untangling it. My DH usually does it!


Good to see a picture of Sam. I bet he got you untangled in no time!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Another beautiful day here and I'm just about to head outside with my knitting. DH and I were discussing when we last had such a long spell of really hot weather and we reckon it was 1976! The schools here finish for the summer holidays today so I'll collect Luke at 1pm today and that's him off for 7 weeks! Fortunately his mum gets the school holidays too although she is going to be doing some voluntary work a day or two a week to help with her masters degree (Psychology...Play Therapy, I think) so we will still be needed. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend in Defiance and send us lots of pictures, I'm "well jel" as the young ones say! :sm22: :sm16: :sm09:


I think even the forecasters are already comparing this weather with 1976. If it keeps up it will be fantastic though a little rain at night would help. 
I can't remember being this concerned about rain in 1976 - probably an age thing! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Everyone travelling to Defiance today, and those already there, have a safe journey and a wonderful KAP. Please post lots of pictures.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was trying to get everyone here to Defiance so we could all be together, but my magic didn't work. Just being silly. It's 12:22am and I am tired. The more tired I get, the sillier I get. Good thing I'm on the last page.


She was twitching her nose like Bewitched and everything! Sad that it didn't work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well didn't get me- I'm still here unfortunately.


Darn. All silliness aside, I wish I really could wave a magic wand so we could all be together!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Darn. All silliness aside, I wish I really could wave a magic wand so we could all be together!


Me too! How amazing that would be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good to see a picture of Sam. I bet he got you untangled in no time!


He sure did!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. Or maybe... any corn.


Creamed corn- but unicorn makes a much better story (she has been calling creamed corn unicorn for a while now). It's funny when she does this- but then again we have so many words that are the same with different meanings that it is not surprising that she doesn't realise that she has a word mixed up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Darn. All silliness aside, I wish I really could wave a magic wand so we could all be together!


It would be fantastic wouldn't it? Maybe one day one of us will win the lotto-won't be me I never get tickets!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Creamed corn- but unicorn makes a much better story (she has been calling creamed corn unicorn for a while now). It's funny when she does this- but then again we have so many words that are the same with different meanings that it is not surprising that she doesn't realise that she has a word mixed up.


Toddlers are so cute with the way they use words etc. Aww.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It would be fantastic wouldn't it? Maybe one day one of us will win the lotto-won't be me I never get tickets!


Nor do I!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!*


KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Kathy! (kehinkle)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sometimes, but usually just makes it almost worse. Yesterday it made it feel better and cooler.


darowil said:


> Does the humidity settle once it rains? Sounds horrid though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How dear....how sweet she went to G for comfort.


darowil said:


> Thats right. Looks like I need to upgrade my Fairy Tales.
> 
> I've never spun but have sometimes wondered is there really such a sharp part on a spinning wheel?
> 
> Talking of Fairy Tales. E had a meltdown last night while Vicky was cooking tea- becuase they weren't having unicorn for tea! No idea if she was thinking of a unicorn or had heard the word and was mixing it up with corn. But it sounds good. Mummy wouldn't comfort her so she went to little brother for comfort.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sometimes, but usually just makes it almost worse. Yesterday it made it feel better and cooler.


Up in Darwin the worst season is the build up to the wet but once the rains come the humidity settles to (some extent anyway-depends I suspect on what you compare it to!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How dear....how sweet she went to G for comfort.


And then there is a photo of G with his hand on her head looking for all the world as though He is patting her. But as the previous photo when she was next to him upset he had a huge grin I somehow don't think He understood-probably pulling her hair-he likes hair after all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> If I frogged and reknitted it would be a third time! The first was a lovely pattern which I just couldn't get right, even after getting help from the designer. Rather than waste the yarn I unpicked the lot and found another pattern. The pattern never felt as good as the first and now I know why! I'll just leave it for a while and think about adjusting it or giving it away. I may just wear it if I need a really warm sweater in the winter and can put a coat over it. Somehow can't think about cold winter days at the moment!


I didn't phrase that carefully as I knew you had already knit and frogged then reknit in a different pattern - should have said "frogged twice and knitted thrice" :sm04: Maybe you will be able to knit the first pattern into submission after putting the wool into time out for a while? Is there a chance someone else might tackle it as you have been put off doing it, and maybe you can exchange a project with them......

Either way, or neither, I hope you will find a new project to keep you happy. I think most of us have had similar experiences with 'impossible" patterns, especially in my case when I've done them before without a problem but just can't get it right the next time.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!*


Can't remember if I've already sent a greeting to you Kathy but just in case -

HAPPY BIRTHDAY and MANY HAPPY RETURNS


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> She was twitching her nose like Bewitched and everything! Sad that it didn't work.


No, didn't work over here I'm afraid...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, Sam! Good to see you! 
:sm02: Thanks, Tami!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well done on getting your stash down- think I will need much more than 1 year to really impact.
> That yarn definitely doesn't want to be used yet. Or maybe it wants to be cat blankets :sm02:


It's lace weight, so...I think no cat blanket forthcoming! :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good for you. I have a bit of a dent on my nose where the surgeon removed the BCC but I don't think it will ruin my modelling career!! :sm16: :sm16:


I have a dent too, from having a granuloma removed some years ago. I must say I prefer that to looking like I have a big wart there!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I should have said "frogged twice and knitted thrice" :sm04:


Maybe that should be the name of my new shawl, provided third time IS the charm and I don't have to frog again! :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's lace weight, so...I think no cat blanket forthcoming! :sm23:


No I think not!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> I didn't phrase that carefully as I knew you had already knit and frogged then reknit in a different pattern - should have said "frogged twice and knitted thrice" :sm04: Maybe you will be able to knit the first pattern into submission after putting the wool into time out for a while? Is there a chance someone else might tackle it as you have been put off doing it, and maybe you can exchange a project with them......
> 
> Either way, or neither, I hope you will find a new project to keep you happy. I think most of us have had similar experiences with 'impossible" patterns, especially in my case when I've done them before without a problem but just can't get it right the next time.


I would like to have another go at the original pattern one day, perhaps with different yarn. At the moment I'm having a complete change and knitting baby things for a friend who is expecting her first GC in August.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Schools out! Building the Titanic (he's got a thing about it just now) out of lego.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Schools out! Building the Titanic (he's got a thing about it just now) out of lego.


So will he enjoy 7 weeks of school or miss it? Get bored?

Looks funny seeing kids in just bathers (costume/swimmers or whatever call them) as her they would have t-shirts on. 
I remember working with a young lad in his early 20s who said he loved English summers- most of the Australian girls wore tops that covered more to protect from the sun than in England! Not something I noticed for some reason


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Have fun in Defiance everyone! Keep cool and dry. Sam, you look terrific, so good to see you.
Joy, you have so many talents with crafts, music and all. I'm envious. I Knit and read, garden and volunteer, but never could play an instrument darn it. Can't coordinate the right and left hands, LOL.
Off to grocery shop.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

We'd call them swimming trunks/bathing costumes and he only had his t-shirt off for a wee while as it is really hot.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The oncologist says not to be alarmed at tge elevated numbers. I had more blood drawn and the tests will be redone with esukts on Monday. All is good, I believe.


Oh man wonderful news!! Am on here for just a few minutes and scrolling through as fast as I can....wanted to see if u had posted! Very good news indeed!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And of I go now to bed. TTYL.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Have fun in Defiance everyone! Keep cool and dry. Sam, you look terrific, so good to see you.
> Joy, you have so many talents with crafts, music and all. I'm envious. I Knit and read, garden and volunteer, but never could play an instrument darn it. Can't coordinate the right and left hands, LOL.
> Off to grocery shop.


Mindy, thank you. Not really a musician but do enjoy playing and singing folk music.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,
Thanks for the birthday wishes. I am having a nice week so far. Right now sitting and waiting for my van’s alignment to be done. Drs appt was fine. Took blood to check levels of liver, sugar, etc. Won’t need to go back for 6 months, if nothing else comes up. As soon as the alignment is done and a stop at the dealership to have a blown bulb replaced, I’ll head to the hotel. 

It was great having supper with the bunch in yesterday but unfortunately Sam could not join as as he was super tired. I hope he is rested for today. I’m yawning already as a late night/early morning doesn’t help. But I’ll cope. Maybe a quick nap somewhere later. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Friday, everyone. The Fridays seem to arrive so fast! It’s going to be really hot here today—95F—with high humidity, so it will feel like 11OF!! I am invited to a 75th birthday party for a friend tonight. It will be a fairly long drive to a country club west of Minneapolis. Glad for AC in the car????. 

Not doing much today. Some calls to services to get some things done like piano tuning and some testing by a plumber to meet city requirements. Looking forward to pics from Defiance. 

No lake for me this weekend; DSIL’s family is there (around 20, I think with 7 kids from 2-9.). The cousins are always glad to be together and play well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Kathy! (kehinkle)


Happy Birthday Kathy!!!! I know it will be special to celebrate with KTP friends at KAP.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you might like a photo of our Sam. I had a tangle and he just reached over and started untangling it. My DH usually does it!


Thanks for the photo of Sam. Hope he is feeling better as he has been looking forward to seeing all of you. Wish I could be there but it seems the last few years I haven't had the energy after my trips abroad. Hugs to all and pray everyone has a safe trip there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And then there is a photo of G with his hand on her head looking for all the world as though He is patting her. But as the previous photo when she was next to him upset he had a huge grin I somehow don't think He understood-probably pulling her hair-he likes hair after all.


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> No, didn't work over here I'm afraid...


Darn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi, Sam! Good to see you!
> :sm02: Thanks, Tami!


You're welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Schools out! Building the Titanic (he's got a thing about it just now) out of lego.


Legos are great. They'll keep them busy for hours.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Here a a few photos from KAP. There are a few out to lunch, and some we are still waiting for.
Eating lunch. On the left is Grandma Paula and Rookie Retiree. On the right is Linwood knitter, Janet, and puplover. The second photo is of Matthew's cards and his ribbon. The third photo is of our swap table. I'm sure there will be more photos coming.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thankyou for the photos Tami Ohio. Now you all have a really good time to make up for us missing ones! ....one day....


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> As busy as you are, you always find time for your friends. Wishing you all the best with all you have to do. I'm so far behind. Today I was feeling so overwhelmed with company coming and I spent the morning lying on the couch getting over lack of sleep and a migraine that I felt like I should move to assisted living. I managed to keep from crying but realizing I just don't have the energy to prepare was getting me down. I also think I am hormonal because I still take hormones and the migraine and breakouts indicate that I am mimicking that time of the month, so I will feel better and I hope it is before my sisters get here. Where am I....on KTP. LOL. Looks like it will be a mad rush at the last minute to get things done.


{{{{{ warm soft hugs}}}}} What do you actually have to do? Only the HAVE TOs. The rest can wait until another time when you are feeling better. Smile (if you can) and have a wonderful day in spite of not getting everything on your mind done.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Here a a few photos from KAP. There are a few out to lunch, and some we are still waiting for.
> Eating lunch. On the left is Grandma Paula and Rookie Retiree. On the right is Linwood knitter, Janet, and puplover. The second photo is of Matthew's cards and his ribbon. The third photo is of our swap table. I'm sure there will be more photos coming.


Thanks for the photos. It's good to see just a few faces at a time, I have more chance of remembering names that way!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh as I built a tee pee and said I was going to live in it , which was fine during the day , but for someone who was scared of the dark and had night terrors not such a good idea ????


Very funny. :sm24: :sm24: Everything went well until they found a box of styrofoam peanuts and threw them allover the place. Today they are cleaning up styrofoam and will build again to show their (carpenter) Dad tomorrow.
I prefer a bed to sleep on also. My SIL just built GD(8) a tree house. She has been living in that when no camp. 5-dark and DD serves her dinner there. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Giardiasis (water bacteria) can make one very sick & never clear from the system.
Giardiniera Condiment??? Sound too close for comfort. LOL I will be very careful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I did not know you took that picture. i know - my hair really needs cut - the 11th of next month. it will feel so good to be sheared. lol had a really nice visit with the 'early birds' around Heidi's kitchen table. great fun. heidi should be here soon to take me into the motel. wish all of you could be here. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thought you might like a photo of our Sam. I had a tangle and he just reached over and started untangling it. My DH usually does it!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I was trying to get everyone here to Defiance so we could all be together, but my magic didn't work. Just being silly. It's 12:22am and I am tired. The more tired I get, the sillier I get. Good thing I'm on the last page.


Must be too much "wine" or "whine"
I went to quilt group last night. Someone thought that we should have a party. So, they brought 3 bottles of "Whine" and snacks. 2 of us do not drink at all ,7 of them partied. They finished 2 bottles but got sillier and sillier as they got looser and looser. They would talk about anything and everything. They want to party next month also. Some will not be there and others will.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that is the way the fairy tale went - i don't know if there is anything sharp on the spindle either. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thats right. Looks like I need to upgrade my Fairy Tales.
> 
> I've never spun but have sometimes wondered is there really such a sharp part on a spinning wheel?
> 
> Talking of Fairy Tales. E had a meltdown last night while Vicky was cooking tea- becuase they weren't having unicorn for tea! No idea if she was thinking of a unicorn or had heard the word and was mixing it up with corn. But it sounds good. Mummy wouldn't comfort her so she went to little brother for comfort.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Must be too much "wine" or "whine"
> I went to quilt group last night. Someone thought that we should have a party. So, they brought 3 bottles of "Whine" and snacks. 2 of us do not drink at all ,7 of them partied. They finished 2 bottles but got sillier and sillier as they got looser and looser. They would talk about anything and everything. They want to party next month also. Some will not be there and others will.


Doesn't sound as though you enjoyed the party much! :sm09:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> It's a slang word- lucky, fortunate idea. You would have different fish but flake is the common fish here with fish and chips (actually it is shark but called flake)


I could eat Fluke, flat fish (flounder) here, not fishy tasting.
I could never eat your Flake as I would always worry if that shark bit or ate a human 1st.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, love pic of our Sam!


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Thats right. Looks like I need to upgrade my Fairy Tales.
> 
> I've never spun but have sometimes wondered is there really such a sharp part on a spinning wheel?
> 
> Talking of Fairy Tales. E had a meltdown last night while Vicky was cooking tea- becuase they weren't having unicorn for tea! No idea if she was thinking of a unicorn or had heard the word and was mixing it up with corn. But it sounds good. Mummy wouldn't comfort her so she went to little brother for comfort.


On a walking wheel there is a metal spike (spindle) but it is not that sharp just so thread (yarn) can spin. 
It was not the prick that put her to sleep. It was the poison that the witch put on the point that put her to sleep.
In South America and elsewhere, where they hunt with darts, they put plant poison on the tips of their darts. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - heidi's children play with their legos almost every day building whatever pops in their head. --- sam



KateB said:


> Schools out! Building the Titanic (he's got a thing about it just now) out of lego.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you might like a photo of our Sam. I had a tangle and he just reached over and started untangling it. My DH usually does it!


Great picture Sam I had a tangle too, it was one piece till I decided to pull it all out as I didn't like it, 're knit now looking better, now to finish the lace hearts on the front


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KateB said:


> Doesn't sound as though you enjoyed the party much! :sm09:


I got good laughs with them and funny laughs at them. catching up on my knitted socks. It was fine as I got out and 2GS were watching TV and DH (PaPa)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!*


And a great big Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats right. Looks like I need to upgrade my Fairy Tales.
> 
> I've never spun but have sometimes wondered is there really such a sharp part on a spinning wheel?
> 
> Talking of Fairy Tales. E had a meltdown last night while Vicky was cooking tea- becuase they weren't having unicorn for tea! No idea if she was thinking of a unicorn or had heard the word and was mixing it up with corn. But it sounds good. Mummy wouldn't comfort her so she went to little brother for comfort.


Lol , can just imagine little brothers comfort ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I took the boys to VBS again today after being up at 6 with DH, bathed, dressed, fed them all. I am very tired from getting up all night and the heat. I set the alarm for 1 hour when I got home and dosed off in the recliner. When I awoke no DH. He had wandered off and gone to the P.O. w/o a word. I searched everywhere. Then I saw him at the end of the driveway hanging on to the rural delivery box for dear life. He was exhausted from heat and dehydrated and an arm load of mail. I helped him get in to the house and rest a few. Drink some water and then return to pick up the kids.That was surely a scary time when I couldn't find him. He replied that he used to walk there and back so thought he was supposed to go. He couldn't even stand up or walk into the house. Too hot and humid for someone with dementia and heart problems and slow heart rate.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture Sam I had a tangle too, it was one piece till I decided to pull it all out as I didn't like it, 're knit now looking better, now to finish the lace hearts on the front


Love the dainty look of the lacey ruffle, will have to add that to my 'tips' book, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Schools out! Building the Titanic (he's got a thing about it just now) out of lego.


Great picture Kate , hope the weather continues to be nice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Here a a few photos from KAP. There are a few out to lunch, and some we are still waiting for.
> Eating lunch. On the left is Grandma Paula and Rookie Retiree. On the right is Linwood knitter, Janet, and puplover. The second photo is of Matthew's cards and his ribbon. The third photo is of our swap table. I'm sure there will be more photos coming.


Thank you for the pictures Tami , hello every one


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats the hassle with squares- both gauges need to be right and can't always be done. Can you add a bit extra? Will blocking it stretch it longer?


I don't know. I've put the required stitches on but now it seems to be too wide. I'm going to put it aside and work on another.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> I took the boys to VBS again today after being up at 6 with DH, bathed, dressed, fed them all. I am very tired from getting up all night and the heat. I set the alarm for 1 hour when I got home and dosed off in the recliner. When I awoke no DH. He had wandered off and gone to the P.O. w/o a word. I searched everywhere. Then I saw him at the end of the driveway hanging on to the rural delivery box for dear life. He was exhausted from heat and dehydrated and an arm load of mail. I helped him get in to the house and rest a few. Drink some water and then return to pick up the kids.That was surely a scary time when I couldn't find him. He replied that he used to walk there and back so thought he was supposed to go. He couldn't even stand up or walk into the house. Too hot and humid for someone with dementia and heart problems and slow heart rate.


Definitely scary, hope he feels better soon ,,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PearlsGirls, wow, definitely scary. Hope he revolvers soon.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> PearlsGirls, wow, definitely scary. Hope he revolvers soon.


Ooh that spellcheck does it again. Revolvers?? Lol! Very scary!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Great photos of the ladies and Sam, wishing you all a wonderful KAP weekend. 
With you all in spirit from afar. Told Stu I need to be in Ohio this weekend but the magic didn’t work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Great photos of the ladies and Sam, wishing you all a wonderful KAP weekend.
> With you all in spirit from afar. Told Stu I need to be in Ohio this weekend but the magic didn't work!


 :sm07: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, our internet was out for about 24 hours so I'm so far behind, to start with, thank goodness for the summary, I'm going to need it I think. 
Hopefully they don't have anymore fiber optic lines break anywhere. 
I hope that everyone is arriving at KAP safely and you all are having a blast, I wish I was there so bad. 
Okay, now to read, I may as well try to get caught up. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, our internet was out for about 24 hours so I'm so far behind, to start with, thank goodness for the summary, I'm going to need it I think.
> Hopefully they don't have anymore fiber optic lines break anywhere.
> I hope that everyone is arriving at KAP safely and you all are having a blast, I wish I was there so bad.
> Okay, now to read, I may as well try to get caught up. lol


Terrible how dependent we've become on our computers! Happy reading!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They can do an awful lot of damage in an instant! There was an item on the telly a couple or so days ago reminding us of the death of a woman taken by a Salt Water Crocodile, somewhere on the Queensland coast, some time back- two friends had been walking along a beach, paddling in the surf, when it attacked.


I heard of another where a woman was out walking her dog. The dog appeared but they couldn't find her. The croc was killed and they found part of her body inside it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cousin Anna said it has been around 28* to 31* in Glasgow. (Scotland, not Canada)


It's the same here today and maybe even higher tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> as i sit here in my boxers and tshirt. I suppose i should get dressed. i'm coming in sometime this afternoon so i can go to dinner with everyone who arrives today.
> --- sam


I hope eveyone has arrived safely and that you are enjoying yourselves.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I took the boys to VBS again today after being up at 6 with DH, bathed, dressed, fed them all. I am very tired from getting up all night and the heat. I set the alarm for 1 hour when I got home and dosed off in the recliner. When I awoke no DH. He had wandered off and gone to the P.O. w/o a word. I searched everywhere. Then I saw him at the end of the driveway hanging on to the rural delivery box for dear life. He was exhausted from heat and dehydrated and an arm load of mail. I helped him get in to the house and rest a few. Drink some water and then return to pick up the kids.That was surely a scary time when I couldn't find him. He replied that he used to walk there and back so thought he was supposed to go. He couldn't even stand up or walk into the house. Too hot and humid for someone with dementia and heart problems and slow heart rate.


Oh dear, that is scary! I'm glad he's okay, and at least remembered how to get there and home. You may want to ask the Post Office clerk to call you if he shows up there again, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here a a few photos from KAP. There are a few out to lunch, and some we are still waiting for.
> Eating lunch. On the left is Grandma Paula and Rookie Retiree. On the right is Linwood knitter, Janet, and puplover. The second photo is of Matthew's cards and his ribbon. The third photo is of our swap table. I'm sure there will be more photos coming.


Great photos Tami, I'm waving at all of you. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture Sam I had a tangle too, it was one piece till I decided to pull it all out as I didn't like it, 're knit now looking better, now to finish the lace hearts on the front


That's so cute!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Schools out! Building the Titanic (he's got a thing about it just now) out of lego.


Lol! Looks like he is having a great time and a water theme is rather fitting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One would hope not! The Crocodiles are protected, I saw on a documentary recently.


It seems to me that there are too many in Florida. They show up anywhere there's water.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks for the birthday wishes. I am having a nice week so far. Right now sitting and waiting for my van's alignment to be done. Drs appt was fine. Took blood to check levels of liver, sugar, etc. Won't need to go back for 6 months, if nothing else comes up. As soon as the alignment is done and a stop at the dealership to have a blown bulb replaced, I'll head to the hotel.
> 
> It was great having supper with the bunch in yesterday but unfortunately Sam could not join as as he was super tired. I hope he is rested for today. I'm yawning already as a late night/early morning doesn't help. But I'll cope. Maybe a quick nap somewhere later.
> ...


Happy late Birthday Kathy!!!!
Great that all is good with your doctor appointment.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you might like a photo of our Sam. I had a tangle and he just reached over and started untangling it. My DH usually does it!


How nice of him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture Sam I had a tangle too, it was one piece till I decided to pull it all out as I didn't like it, 're knit now looking better, now to finish the lace hearts on the front


Sorry about the tangle. Pretty now that it's behaving.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here a a few photos from KAP. There are a few out to lunch, and some we are still waiting for.
> Eating lunch. On the left is Grandma Paula and Rookie Retiree. On the right is Linwood knitter, Janet, and puplover. The second photo is of Matthew's cards and his ribbon. The third photo is of our swap table. I'm sure there will be more photos coming.


Thanks for the photos. It's always nice to put faces to the names. The swap table is really laden with goodies.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I took the boys to VBS again today after being up at 6 with DH, bathed, dressed, fed them all. I am very tired from getting up all night and the heat. I set the alarm for 1 hour when I got home and dosed off in the recliner. When I awoke no DH. He had wandered off and gone to the P.O. w/o a word. I searched everywhere. Then I saw him at the end of the driveway hanging on to the rural delivery box for dear life. He was exhausted from heat and dehydrated and an arm load of mail. I helped him get in to the house and rest a few. Drink some water and then return to pick up the kids.That was surely a scary time when I couldn't find him. He replied that he used to walk there and back so thought he was supposed to go. He couldn't even stand up or walk into the house. Too hot and humid for someone with dementia and heart problems and slow heart rate.


Oh no. I hope he will be ok. So scary when they go walkabout.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture Sam I had a tangle too, it was one piece till I decided to pull it all out as I didn't like it, 're knit now looking better, now to finish the lace hearts on the front


That looks lovely.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> I did not know you took that picture. i know - my hair really needs cut - the 11th of next month. it will feel so good to be sheared. lol had a really nice visit with the 'early birds' around Heidi's kitchen table. great fun. heidi should be here soon to take me into the motel. wish all of you could be here. --- sam


We wish we could all be there too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I heard of another where a woman was out walking her dog. The dog appeared but they couldn't find her. The croc was killed and they found part of her body inside it.


Pretty gruesome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's the same here today and maybe even higher tomorrow and Sunday.


 :sm24: Keep cool, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It seems to me that there are too many in Florida. They show up anywhere there's water.


Aren't they Alligators?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture Sam I had a tangle too, it was one piece till I decided to pull it all out as I didn't like it, 're knit now looking better, now to finish the lace hearts on the front


It looks intriguing. Love the colours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Aren't they Alligators?


I never did know the difference between crocodiles and alligators. Guess I've never been close enough to inspect either one! :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I never did know the difference between crocodiles and alligators. Guess I've never been close enough to inspect either one! :sm06:


I'm not sure of the difference, either!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'm not sure of the difference, either!


Alligators have a broad snout and crocs have a longer narrower one! Both just as deadly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have posted the new Tea Party for Poledra65 (Kaye Jo). With luck Sam will be taking over the reins again next week.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-551622-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Alligators have a broad snout and crocs have a longer narrower one! Both just as deadly.


 :sm24: Don't intend to get close enough to find out!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, that is scary! I'm glad he's okay, and at least remembered how to get there and home. You may want to ask the Post Office clerk to call you if he shows up there again, just to be on the safe side.


I usually drive up the hill he goes in and gets the mail. They just hand it to him when they see him. P.O. probably didn't know he was alone.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello, when my dad was alive, we had an alarm on his chair (or his bed). If he got up it went off. Then when I had my Mom living with me, I used it for her also. It's a wonderful thing to have in case you want to put your head back for a little nap.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Keep cool, Liz!


I've got the air conditioning on so I'm okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Aren't they Alligators?


Yes, you're right. I get the two mixed up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'm not sure of the difference, either!


They're both ugly.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've got the air conditioning on so I'm okay.


Oh please send some heat we are shivering in 7C this morning after a frost and fog earlier.
Sun is out so finding a warm spot to settle in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have posted the new Tea Party for Poledra65 (Kaye Jo). With luck Sam will be taking over the reins again next week.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-551622-1.html


Thanks, Julie. I'm sure the KAP group are having a great time. Wish I were there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've got the air conditioning on so I'm okay.


That is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> They're both ugly.


Funny how people love the skins!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Julie. I'm sure the KAP group are having a great time. Wish I were there.


Well, the best we can do is enjoy the photos, as and when they come!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh please send some heat we are shivering in 7C this morning after a frost and fog earlier.
> Sun is out so finding a warm spot to settle in.


I wish I could.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Funny how people love the skins!


Yes, they make shoes and handbags out of them and make a fortune. It doesn't seem to decimate the population though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, they make shoes and handbags out of them and make a fortune. It doesn't seem to decimate the population though.


They certainly do seem to thrive!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Hello, when my dad was alive, we had an alarm on his chair (or his bed). If he got up it went off. Then when I had my Mom living with me, I used it for her also. It's a wonderful thing to have in case you want to put your head back for a little nap.


Good idea. Welcome to the tea table! Hope you will visit often.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Hello, when my dad was alive, we had an alarm on his chair (or his bed). If he got up it went off. Then when I had my Mom living with me, I used it for her also. It's a wonderful thing to have in case you want to put your head back for a little nap.


I have buzzers for the doors, I turned them off when the GSs came as they are in and out, in and out. When I am here alone, I will put them back on if I nap again. I certainly would hear them, even in my sleep. A chair or bed buzzer would not really work as he gets up on his own and if no accident is OK most of the time. We had 78 degrees and 73% humidity. It was a lame brain idea to walk today . He has a lame brain and heart. Refuses to drink much which makes both worse. Oh Well, I work on it all that I can.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Ooh that spellcheck does it again. Revolvers?? Lol! Very scary!


Fortunately no revolvers around here. LOL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have arrived home safely from KAP, unpacked the car, got a second load of wash going, loaded a few items in the car for our next trip and now ready to pack some bags again. I had a wonderful time visiting with those who came to KAP. It wouldn't be a KAP without Matthew and I messing with Ohio Joy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thankyou for the photos Tami Ohio. Now you all have a really good time to make up for us missing ones! ....one day....


 :sm24: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I took the boys to VBS again today after being up at 6 with DH, bathed, dressed, fed them all. I am very tired from getting up all night and the heat. I set the alarm for 1 hour when I got home and dosed off in the recliner. When I awoke no DH. He had wandered off and gone to the P.O. w/o a word. I searched everywhere. Then I saw him at the end of the driveway hanging on to the rural delivery box for dear life. He was exhausted from heat and dehydrated and an arm load of mail. I helped him get in to the house and rest a few. Drink some water and then return to pick up the kids.That was surely a scary time when I couldn't find him. He replied that he used to walk there and back so thought he was supposed to go. He couldn't even stand up or walk into the house. Too hot and humid for someone with dementia and heart problems and slow heart rate.


Oh goodness., I am glad he didnt get lost at least. Yes too hot for him out there on his own, very scary for you. Are you able to put some sort of alarm on the external doors that could alert you if he tried to go out without you...?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have buzzers for the doors, I turned them off when the GSs came as they are in and out, in and out. When I am here alone, I will put them back on if I nap again. I certainly would hear them, even in my sleep. A chair or bed buzzer would not really work as he gets up on his own and if no accident is OK most of the time. We had 78 degrees and 73% humidity. It was a lame brain idea to walk today . He has a lame brain and heart. Refuses to drink much which makes both worse. Oh Well, I work on it all that I can.


Ah I see that answers my last question. It does make it very hard if he doesnt drink enough either... :sm03:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Giardiasis (water bacteria) can make one very sick & never clear from the system.
> Giardiniera Condiment??? Sound too close for comfort. LOL I will be very careful.


Clearly we were on the same track!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I could eat Fluke, flat fish (flounder) here, not fishy tasting.
> I could never eat your Flake as I would always worry if that shark bit or ate a human 1st.


Our flake is one of the only fish I do eat as it is not fishy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> On a walking wheel there is a metal spike (spindle) but it is not that sharp just so thread (yarn) can spin.
> It was not the prick that put her to sleep. It was the poison that the witch put on the point that put her to sleep.
> In South America and elsewhere, where they hunt with darts, they put plant poison on the tips of their darts. :sm02:


Now that makes more sense! Well for a Fairy Tale


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute - heidi's children play with their legos almost every day building whatever pops in their head. --- sam


E had a few at breakfast this morning and she made a boat and then a turtle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I got good laughs with them and funny laughs at them. catching up on my knitted socks. It was fine as I got out and 2GS were watching TV and DH (PaPa)


Almost any time out alone must be good these days to give you a chance to relax a bit. Glad you could enjoy the silly ones-and that they didn't get beyond being silly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I took the boys to VBS again today after being up at 6 with DH, bathed, dressed, fed them all. I am very tired from getting up all night and the heat. I set the alarm for 1 hour when I got home and dosed off in the recliner. When I awoke no DH. He had wandered off and gone to the P.O. w/o a word. I searched everywhere. Then I saw him at the end of the driveway hanging on to the rural delivery box for dear life. He was exhausted from heat and dehydrated and an arm load of mail. I helped him get in to the house and rest a few. Drink some water and then return to pick up the kids.That was surely a scary time when I couldn't find him. He replied that he used to walk there and back so thought he was supposed to go. He couldn't even stand up or walk into the house. Too hot and humid for someone with dementia and heart problems and slow heart rate.


Oh dear- you have to do something to stop him being able to wander off like that. You can't keep an eye on him 24/7. Alarms on the doors, on his chairs and beds or something similar so you can fall asleep and not wake to a fright like this- and the accompanying guilt I bet you felt. You have to be able to sleep and if your nights are disturbed then you will fall asleep during the day.

Edit. I see he is still too independent for bed and chair alarms and the door alarms switched of for the Grands


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> PearlsGirls, wow, definitely scary. Hope he revolvers soon.


Hope he doesn't revolver soon! :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'm not sure of the difference, either!


Different shaped snouts (pointed and flat) and one has teeth inside and the other you can see some outside the mouth. Probably other differences as well- but don't ask me which is which!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Different shaped snouts (pointed and flat) and one has teeth inside and the other you can see some outside the mouth. Probably other differences as well- but don't ask me which is which!


 :sm24: Fan had it sorted, I think it was that the Alligator's snout is broader.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Fan had it sorted, I think it was that the Alligator's snout is broader.


And I would have said that the pointed one has the teeth that show. And that is correct. An example of how I just don't remember things- saw plenty from a boat when I was in Darwin but could I remember what snout they had? Thought it was pointed and teeth showing and clearly I did remember correctly but wasn't sure!
https://www.livescience.com/32144-whats-the-difference-between-alligators-and-crocodiles.html


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Hope he doesn't revolver soon! :sm02:


Actually he had a friend that went in the back yard and blew his brains out as he had had enough bad health and wanted to be done with it. Friends father and Aunt did the same thing earlier. I guess even the tendency for suicide can run in families. The other day, he mentioned living too long. :sm02: Do what I can! Take what I get! If I have to stay home or take him, it is OK with me. My friends are OK with it at present. :sm01: 
DS is coming to do a little and take the boys home while wife works. There will be 3 here today. 
Have a wonderful day. I am. Already collected, sorted, recycled & dumped trash. DH was up most of of night so is sleeping in this morning. Really wet 3 times, so he won't want to drink today. He thinks that affects it when it really doesn't. I know confusing and boisterous makes him antsy.
Like I said I will have a wonderful day. . .you do the same.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Did you knit the lace in with the yarn or by its self? It came out very pretty. How much lace did you need?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> I heard of another where a woman was out walking her dog. The dog appeared but they couldn't find her. The croc was killed and they found part of her body inside it.


Out walking 2 dogs. Small woman. Her arm was found inside the alligator. They were still looking for the rest. They killed that gator.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Actually he had a friend that went in the back yard and blew his brains out as he had had enough bad health and wanted to be done with it. Friends father and Aunt did the same thing earlier. I guess even the tendency for suicide can run in families. The other day, he mentioned living too long. :sm02: Do what I can! Take what I get! If I have to stay home or take him, it is OK with me. My friends are OK with it at present. :sm01:
> DS is coming to do a little and take the boys home while wife works. There will be 3 here today.
> Have a wonderful day. I am. Already collected, sorted, recycled & dumped trash. DH was up most of of night so is sleeping in this morning. Really wet 3 times, so he won't want to drink today. He thinks that affects it when it really doesn't. I know confusing and boisterous makes him antsy.
> Like I said I will have a wonderful day. . .you do the same.


David was only talking today (well yesterday as it is now early Sunday) about a friend of his whose brother committed suicide and then a few months later David's friend shot his wife and then himself. So yes does seem to run in families at times. It can be tempting to see it as a way out of horrid health situations especially ones that aren't going to improve.
Good that you are getting support from your kids as things will get harder. Glad you do manage to get out at times with or without DH.


----------

